# Konoha Theatre Mafia Game IV: Avatar: The Last Airbender



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to the _Avatar: The Last Airbender_ - Mafia Game Thread



Hosted by LegendaryBeauty and Sphyer!
​
_Katara: Water. Earth. Fire. Air.

Long ago, the Four Nations lived together in harmony. Then, everything changed when the Fire Nation attacked. Only the Avatar, master of all four elements, could stop them. But when the world needed him most, he vanished.

A hundred years passed, and my brother and I discovered the new Avatar: an Airbender named Aang. And although his air-bending skills are great, he's got a lot to learn before he's ready to save anyone.

But I believe Aang can save the world._

*The Story*

The war had been going on for one hundred years. Aang had been in suspended animation for the entirety of it, and had only recently been released. He had come so far from when he started his journey. Though there was sadness and depression along the way -- the discovery of the Southern Air Temple being destroyed by the Fire Nation and his beloved teacher Monk Gyatso being killed come to mind -- there had also been hope. He had met Katara, Sokka and Toph. He had learned the elements, even if he hadn't mastered all of them yet. He was going to bring down the Fire Nation's tyrannical rule and restore peace to the world, something he failed to do at Ba Sing Se, thanks to Azula with help from her brother Zuko. He had failed once.

_He wasn't going to fail the world a second time._

*Rules:*

If you're new to mafia games, you will benefit from reading this easy-to-read flash animated guide that covers everything you need to know about mafia.

*DAY PHASE*

This is where you discuss/accuse/argue about who is and isn't mafia. As soon as the day phase starts, you are allowed to vote.

When you want to place a vote, place your vote in the thread.

Your format of your vote should be simple, and I should know who you want to lynch. "Vote Lynch ____" "I vote for _____" "Lynch _____" or some variation will work. Having it bolded would be nice, just so I know who the fuck you are voting for. 

You can also abstain by voting to lynch no one.

Day phase will last about 24 hours, or until I get a majority. 

The genders of the characters may or may not reflect the gender of the person using that character. Keep that in mind.

*NIGHT PHASE*

There should be no posting in this thread during the night phase.

During the night phase, the Mafia collaborate and choose who they want to kill. The Captain must PM the moderators telling them their choice for the night's murder. If you have a night action, this would be the time to send those in as well.

When you send in a PM, send it to both me and Sphyer.

If you don't send in your night action before the night phase ends, then you are just up a creek without a paddle.

Night Phase lasts 24 hours, or until I get night actions from all roles able to do so.

*MISCELLANEOUS INFORMATION*

If you want to learn more about the game, visit this site.

*DO NOT* discuss the game outside of the thread (unless you are mafia discussing it with other mafia members). *DO NOT* post any screen caps or PMs or whatever to reveal your role or to substantiate your case. If you cheat, you will automatically be mod killed, and will not be allowed in future games.

Dead people can't talk. So don't post once your character is dead; do not help others once you are dead. You can however, lurk the thread.

Inactivity will not be tolerated. If you do not post in two consecutive day pahses, you will be modkilled (ex. If you don't post in both Day 1 and Day 2, you will be modkilled). If you have to leave for some reason, PM me so I don't have to modkill you. 

If you have any other questions, feel free to PM Sphyer and myself. It's best that you message us both if you have a question.

ROLE REVEALING IS EXPRESSLY FORBIDDEN. DOING SO WILL RESULT IN TERMINATION OF YOUR EXISTENCE IN THIS GAME (I.E. MOD-KILL) AND YOU WILL BE BANNED FROM PLAYING ANY MORE OF MY GAMES. Plus, you'll be seen as a punk-ass-bitch by the rest of the players.

DO NOT POST UNTIL I SAY "GAME START"


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

*Players List*
1.) EnterTheTao - *[Ty Lee]*
2.) Mangekyou SharingAL - *[The Blue Spirit]*
3.) JiraiyaTheGallant - *[Oma]*
4.) Fireworks - *[Longshot]*
5.) Bioness - *[Dock/Xu/Bushi]*
6.) Wormodragon - *[Jeong Jeong]*
7.) Koi - *[Sokka]*
8.) Amrun *[Teo]*
9.) Wez - *[Aang]*
10.) Didi - *[Mai]*
11.) St. Lucifer - *[Dai Li]*
12.) aiyanah - *[Momo]*
13.) Atlantic Storm - *[Suki]*
14.) KamiKazi - *King Bumi*
15.) Fear - *[Fire Nation Soldier (Bodyguard)]*
16.) ChaosReaper - *[Kyoshi Warrior]*
17.) Cadrien - *[Katara]*
18.) Buto Renjin *[Kyoshi Warrior] (Converted)*
19.) Mio - *[Iroh]*
20.) R o f l c o p t e r - *[June]*
21.) Princess Ivy - *[Kyoshi Warrior]*
22.) Super Mike - *[Appa]*
23.) WhatADrag - *[Master Yu]*
24.) Noitora Platinum - *[Toph]*
25.) Mei Lin - *[Smellerbee]*
26.) Megalith - *[Piandao]*
27.) Cycloid - *[Kyoshi Warrior]*
28.) Kitsune - *[Kyoshi Warrior]*
29.) CloudKicker - *[Cabbage Merchant]*
30.) Narcissus - *[Dai Li]*
31.) Sajin - *[Admiral Zhao]*
32.) AznKuchikiChick Gabies - *[Aunt Wu]*
S]33.) Chibason[/S] - *[The Mechanist]*
34.) Intus Legere - *[Hakoda]*
35.) Banhammer - *[Yue]*
36.) Cubey Hidden Nin - *[Tyro]*
37.) Winchester Gospel - *[Princess Azula]*
38.) Hiruzen Sarutobi - *[Dai Li]*
39.) Stringer Bell - *[Fire Nation Soldier (Roleblocker)]*
40.) Platinum *[The Painted Lady]*
41.) gumby2ms - *[Haru]*
42.) blacklusterseph004 WhatADrag
43.) Aggressor - *[Fire Nation Soldier (Framer)]*
44.) The Red Gil Amrun - *[Fire Nation Soldier (Cop)]*
45.) The Gr8 Destroyer - *[Fire Nation Soldier (Doctor)]*
46.) Jiraiya the Gallant - *[Shu]*
47.) Marco - *[Zuko]*
48.) Synn aiyanah - *[Foamy Mouth Guy]*
49.) SageMaster - *[Hama]*
50.) Netorie Kakashi Hatake Didi - *[Hawky]*

Reserves

1.) Hidden Nin
2.) Kakashi Hatake


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Game Updates


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

*Avatar: The Last Airbender Role List*

*Avatar: The Last Airbender Mafia Game*
_The fate of the world rests on his shoulders..._​
Roles:

*Town (Team Avatar)*

*Aang (Jack of All Trades)* - The world's last hope against the domineering Fire Nation, Aang is the Avatar. Due to his responsibility, he has mastery over all four bending abilities:

_Air-bending_: Utilizing this art, Aang is able to silently follow a player for a night using his glider, and see who they ran into.

_Water-bending_: Utilizing this art, Aang is able to form a protective cocoon around a player for an entire night phase.

_Fire-bending_: Utilizing this art, Aang is able to kill one player, engulfing them in a stream of flames.

_Earth-bending_: Utilizing this art, Aang is able to trap a player in a dome of earth, rendering them unable to do anything for the entire night phase.

Given his natural affinity for air-bending, it is the only ability of his that cannot be role-bocked.

Avatar State: Once Aang enters this form, he is at his most powerful...and most vulnerable. Should he be killed while in the Avatar State, the Avatar cycle shall come to an end.  It lasts three full phases.

_Nigh-Bulletproof_: Aang is bulletproof to almost anything. The only thing he cannot protect from is Azula's lightning bending attack. 

_Avatar's Might_: His attacks during this state are unblockable/avoidable.

_Divine Judgement_: Any target that Aang targets for a kill will be killed no matter what. This includes things such as being bullet proof. 

*Katara (Doctor)* - Using her healing abilities thanks to her waterbending, Katara is able to protect one player from harm every night. She is not able to protect herself, or the same person for consecutive night phases. Should anyone on Team Avatar be killed, Katara has the ability to revive them using the spirit healing water from the special oasis. It is a one-time use.

*Toph Bei Fong (Lie Detector/Roleblocker)* - Due to her prodigious earth bending, Toph is able to sense someone's heartbeat and breathing rate via the ground. Toph can send in a post of a player she finds suspicious, and the Game Moderator will inform her on whether or not the player was lying. This ability does not work on any of Azula's posts, due to her conniving abilities as a consummate liar (she is able to lie as easily as she breathes). Due to her skill as the world's only metal-bender, Toph is able to negate the actions of a player once every night. This cannot be used in conjunction with her lie-detecting ability.

*Sokka (Cop)* - Being a master of disguise, Sokka can impersonate an actual cop to investigate one person per night and figure out their role. He has the ability to deflect an attack twice, thanks to his boomerang. He is able to send a message (through Hawky) every night to one player.

*Appa*  (Bulletproof) - Huge flying Sky Bison, the Avatar's first pet. Due to his immense size, he is bulletproof. As a result, he is only killable via the lynch route.

*Momo (Jester) * - The lemur pet of the Avatar is always up to its antics. As such, the goal of the player who has this role is to get lynched. As a special catch, they are only allowed twenty posts per phase, and cannot hint at their role or others. S/he will win if s/he gets lynched, but the game shall continue. He loses if he dies any other way.

*Suki (Tracker):* Using her skills as a Kyoshi warrior, Suki is able to follow one person each night phase. If anyone interacts with them, she will know it. However, she will not know what occured between them.

*Yue (Sacrificer)* - Has the ability to sacrifice herself for the Avatar/any member of Team Avatar, provided they are fatally targeted. She chooses who.

*Note: The Eight Members of Team Avatar are unable to kill each other. Any attack performed upon a teammate will fail.*



*Hawky (Communicator)* - Hawky is Sokka's pet messenger bird. He is able to communicate with Sokka, and transfer a message from Sokka to a player of Sokka's choosing. He can act as the bridge between finding the other members of Team Avatar and co-ordinating a game plan. He is only able to communicate with Sokka without limit, but only one other player (of Sokka's choosing) per night. But be warned! Instead of co-ordinating a game plan with pro-town players, you may inadvertently be advising Azula on how to proceed.

*Piandao (One-shot cop)* - Thanks to his connections with the informed and influential Order of the White Lotus, Piandao is capable of investigating a role once. This ability to investigate will work 100%, as it bypasses roleblocks and all other forms of protection.

*Foamy Mouth Guy (Bomb)* - If a person is killed by lynch then the last person to vote for them is killed. If the bomb is killed during the night then they will kill their attacker. This does not work on bulletproofs.

*Dock/Xu/Bushi (Skitzo)* - Dock, Xu, and Bushi are the same person. But he doesn't know that. The Skitzo, unable to control his personality or actions (only those he performs it on), has the ability to use the following  skills: kill, investigate, role block and protect. Each skill has a 25% chance of being used and is selected at random.

*Jeong Jeong (Paranoid Cop)* - Seeing his elemental art of Firebending as a curse, Jeong Jeong condemns almost everyone and everything because of it. Due to this, any investigation he enacts receives a guilty result.

*Teo (Naive Cop)* - Being a thirteen-year-old, upbeat kid, Teo is hopeful for The War to end. Due to this, everyone he investigates comes up as innocent.
*Cabbage Merchant (Lightning Rod)* -  Just like his precious cabbage carts seem to suffer from being constantly broken, all attacks on the Nexus are redirected to this him. 

*King Bumi (Ostrich Horse Drive / Bus Driver / Roleblocker)* - Using his mastered Earthbending skills, King Bumi is capable of subtly switchng two people around. If A is targeted, any actions will instead be acted on B. Due to his mastery of the art, he is able to Earthbend through role-blocks and negate all actions for an entire cycle (one day and night phase).

*Hakoda (Governor)* - Katara and Sokka's father, Hakoda, is a charismatic leader of the rebellious faction against the Fire Nation. Due to his influence and inspiring speech, he has the ability to stop a lynch from taking place. Cannot save a person twice. The governor also has the special ability to direct a lynch to another player of his/her own choosing - this ability works only twice, however.

*Aunt Wu (Fortune Teller)* - Using her cloud-reading divination and oracle bone-cracking ceremonies, Aunt Wu is capable of providing prophecies in regards to the mafia's actions every other night. The Game Mod will post the actions the mafia intends to do, and it is up to the town to either heed her prediction and act accordingly, or disregard it. It only has a 33% chance of being correct and dependeable.

*The Blue Spirit (Thief)* - Using stealthy skills, the player is able to steal an item relating to the role of the person he stole from. For example, he's liable to steal a stiletto from Mai or a Boomerang from Sokka.

*The Mechanist (Inventor)* - The eccentric father of Teo, the Mechanist is able to invent objects for a one-time use to help out the town. He is able to select an option from the choices presented by the Game Mod, and it will be incorporated into the write-up.

*Oma and Shu (Masons/Lovers)* - They know who the other is. If one dies, the other gains a one-shot killing ability and will angrily kill someone in retribution before dying from a broken heart.

*Haru (Priest)* - Haru is the son of Tyro, and furious at the Fire Nation for taking away his father. As such, he is only able to vote if it is the final one cast. In other words, if his vote will make it a lynch, he is allowed to do so. Should Katara make a speech in the thread speaking of empowerment and fighting back for the Earth Kingdom's rights and freedom, he and Tyro will be able to perform one, large-scale act of Earth-bending that will randomly take out one of the Dai Li.

*Tyro (Actor)* - Due to his years of imprisonment on a metal rig, Tyro has given up on the notion of defeating and defying the Fire Nation/Fire Benders. Due to this, if his vote will condemn someone to death, he is not allowed to cast it.Should Katara make a speech in the thread speaking of empowerment and fighting back for the Earth Kingdom's rights and freedom, he and Tyro will be able to perform one, large-scale act of Earth-bending that will randomly take out one of the Dai Li.

*Smellerbee (Double Voter)* - She does the talking for Longshot, and can understand him. As such, Longshot is allowed to PM Smellerbee and vice versa. They can discuss for whom Longshot would wish "his" vote to go down for, but Smellerbee has the final say.

*Longshot (Super Voter/Voteless)* - He's never spoken in the series, aside from one sentence in honour of his leader, Jet, when he was killed. As such, the moment Jet dies, Longshot has the power to cast a vote which will supercede all other votes and have that player lynched -- only the Governor can stop it. Aside from that, he is generally a voteless townie, to reflect his usual silence.

*Kyoshi Warriors (Five)* - Generic townies. Sorry, couldn't think up any more roles for you guys. 




*Mafia (Fire Nation)*


*Azula (Mafia Godfather/Jack of All Trades):* Princess Azula utilizes her cunning wit and clever strategies to dominate her opponents through fear and intimidation. She has several tools at her disposal to wisely use to her advantage:

_Fire-bending_: Using her prodigious ability at the art of bending fire, Azula is able to injure one player per night (provided she has not used lightning bending the previous night). They will not be killed, but they will not be able to cast a vote.

_Lightning-bending_: Taking her fire-bending to the next level, Azula mastered the technique that few fire-benders have. With this rare skill, she is able to kill a player and the corpse is charred to the point its unrecognizable -- hence the role shall be hidden. She is only able to use this ability once every two night phases. She can not use this ability if she did so the previous phase.

_Evasion_: For the following night phase after Azula lightning-bends, she is incapable of using any move. Should she choose, she is able to escape for the night, using her agility and physical prowess to avoid any attacks.

_Persuasion_: Azula's cunning treachery gives her a way with words that would turn even the most loyal of followers into her own personal hench men. She is allowed to PM the GM the name of a player once every three nights, and convert them to the mafia faction. If anyone of Team Avatar (Aang, Katara, Toph, Sokka, Suki, Yue, Appa and Momo) is contacted, the conversion immediately fails, but Azula's identity is not exposed. She also appears innocent to all investigations.

*Ty Lee (Role Blocker)* - Azula's cheerful companion, Ty Lee is a gymnast and is thoroughly familiar with the body. By attacking one's pressure points, she is able to effectively sideline one player from the game per night phase.

*Mai (Hitman)* - Skillful in the art of stilettos, Mai wields frightening accuracy when targeting an opponent. Every other night, she is able to select a target and mercilessly slaughter them in the following day phase. Her abilities cannot be blocked.

*The Dai Li (3):* Originally loyal to Long Feng, they saw Azula's prowess and feared her, opting to serve under her instead of facing her wrath. They collectively get together and discuss who they want to investigate. Once they've agreed upon a target, they PM it to the GM, who informs them of that person's role. They report this to Azula as soon as they find out.

*Second Mafia*

*Admiral Zhao (Mafia Godfather/Assassin)* - Hunting for the Avatar, and looking to take Zuko's head, Admiral Zhao is a ruthless commander of a Fire Nation fleet. Each night, Zhao is able to submit a name of a player he wants dead. He is not immune to any targetings, however, including attacks.

*Fire Nation Soldier (Roleblocker)* - Has the ability to negate someone's actions for the night.

*Fire Nation Soldier (Cop)* - Has the ability to investigate anyone.

*Fire Nation Soldier (Doctor)* - Has the ability to protect anyone.

*Fire Nation Soldier (Framer)* - Has the ability to frame another player.

*Fire Nation Soldier (Bodyguard)* - If anyone on his faction is targeted, he will die in his stead.


*Independent*

*Zuko (Assassin)* - Hunting down the Avatar, as well as trying to avoid his psychotic little sister, Zuko vows to take the Avatar's head. He is able to send the name of a player to the GM, and a day kill shall be performed. If he targets the Avatar once and fails, he is converted to a town member (and retains his role?). He knows who Iroh is.

*Iroh (Nexus)* - Having studied the redirecting methods of Water-benders, Iroh has developed a technique to redirect lightning-bending. By extension, he is able to redirect any attack that targets him. He does not choose who he targets. Should Zuko be converted, he also joins Team Avatar. He knows who Zuko is.

*Hama (Serial Killer)* - Furious at the slayings of her Southern Watertribe long ago, Hama had escaped prison and mastered the insidious art of taking water-bending to the next level -- Blood-bending. Using this ability, she is able to slaughter player per night.

*Jet (Survivor/One-Shot Vigilante)* - He didn't survive in the series...maybe he will here? He's bullet-proof, just to give him a fighting chance, as well as the ability to kill someone once with his hook swords.

*June (Tracker)* - Due to her control over the Nyla, the Shirshu, June is able to track down anyone or anything. She can track one player per night and see whom they interacted with. She has no allegiance, and rents her service to the highest paying bidder. As such, she is able to help out and win with either town or mafia, but cannot be converted to Azula's faction.

*Master Yu (Coward/Suicide Bomber)* - He hides behind people and any action aimed at him instead is inacted upon the person he hid behind. If he hides behind mafia, he dies. Before this, however, he is informed he is about to die during the night phase and is allowed to place a bomb upon someone during that same night phase. It is not immune to roleblocks or protection. The victim of the bombing will be revealed at next day phase's close, in conjunction with whoever is getting lynched.

*The Painted Lady (Guardian Angel)* - Due to her benevolence, she will randomly select one player ever night to receive a random power up, i.e. a role-block, protective ability, investigation. She will not, however, provide anyone with the ability to kill. Despite aiding anyone, she shall win if town wins.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

*Introduction*

The terrain flew by as the three Mongoose Dragons flitted quickly across the land, relentlessly pursuing their target. The youthful girls that sat astride the creatures seemed perfectly at ease: the one on the left looked bored and non-commital; the girl on the right had a sunny smile on her face, her eyes glistening with wonder. But it was the girl in the middle's expression that was truly worthy of note.

Her eyes burned with a fiery passion for power. She had a goal, and she was hell-bent on achieving it. And if that goal involved the slaying of the Avatar? Well, it seemed that the world was going to be tipped into utter chaos and lose balance then, didn't it?

The giant sky bison flew high over their heads, attempting to escape the hot pursuit. The beast grunted with the urgency of the task, but the pursuers were having none of it. They were within range now, so Azula had a perfect shot. Calling upon her clear mind, her general lack of remorse helped her in the feat she was about to perform, something only a select number of skilled firebenders could manage.

Sweeping her arms in large circles to her side, the princess began to generate an electrical force about her. Separating the yin and yang of the energies about her, she went about her process of generating and guiding (for one could not control lightning, but merely direct it) the so-called "cold-blooded fire": _lightning._

The energies seeked to reform, and, when the moment was opportune, Azula allowed it to do so. The energies came crashing together, finding release, and formed the deadly lightning capable of killing in an instant. In a spectacular jagged arc, the lightning tore through the air towards its mark, aiming to end the Avatar's life.

Shouts from above indicated that they had recognized the assault. With a large sweep of his staff, Aang managed to generate enough air to push his giant flying six-legged sky bison, Appa, away from the lightning. This only served to bring a smirk to Azula's face. 

"You can run, Avatar, but you can't hide," she mused. "Not from me, you won't."

***​
The tracks of the Mongoose Dragons were faint, but he could still make them out. Following them as though they were his ticket to his last meal on a perverse goose chase before an execution, Zuko and his Uncle Iroh chased after his crazed sister Azula and, no doubt, the avatar. 

Zuko cursed. Couldn't these damn Ostrich Horses go any faster?

***​
The Fire Nation ship sailed through the seas, pushing on through the horrible sea climate. There had been word of the Prince Zuko traveling towards Ba Sing Se. The leader of the ship, Admiral Zhao, smirked. 

"Foolish Prince Zuko," he murmured. "You really think you're going to get the Avatar's head before me? Your father's words come back to me: "You shall learn respect and suffering shall be your teacher." I will ensure that suffering teaches you well, Prince Zuko. Not even your legendary failure of an uncle can save you from your _destiny_."

***​
Aang glanced back at the three girls chasing him and his friends. Not only did he have the Fire Lord's crazy son on his tail, he also had to contend with Zuko's sister and her two crazy friends. Well, at least he had his good friends to aid him. Between his airbending, Katara's waterbending, Toph's earthbending, and Sokka's...boomerang, he was sure they would put up an amazing fight. And he was sure they weren't going to lose this time -- not anymore.

DAY PHASE #1 - GAME START


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

There. The game's up, all roles sent, and I've deleted my inbox. I'm ready.

COME AT ME BROS AND HOES. 

Edit: This shall also serve as the Death Notes section, where you can analyze the last words of dead people.


----------



## Aries (Mar 26, 2011)

Might aswell start it off

Vote lynch Azn


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 26, 2011)

First post is always guilty 

*Vote Lynch ChaosReaper*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EjljIafvT4[/YOUTUBE]Let's go


----------



## Bioness (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh how wondrous!


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 26, 2011)

If all the write ups are going to be done on red text, I'm not gonna read any of them.


----------



## Aries (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh Cadrien "caught" me guys :33 I'll have to find a way out of this...  Hey my partners can you help me out here? But don't make it to obvious townies still don't I'm mafia


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 26, 2011)

Sent all the PM's that the game has started.

So it finally begins


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

*[vote lynch Cubey]*

Do I really need to explain why


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 26, 2011)

Write up and OP is tl;dr, what happened?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Can't be arsed to take off the font. You can either deal with it, or have someone paraphrase.

Just hope they're not a mafia member.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 26, 2011)

Are role reveals permitted? I didn't see that mentioned in the OP.


----------



## Aries (Mar 26, 2011)

I have to agree with Plat Lynch Cubey for the sake of not looking at that set


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 26, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Oh Cadrien "caught" me guys :33 I'll have to find a way out of this...  Hey my partners can you help me out here? But don't make it to obvious townies still don't I'm mafia


 So easily caught, is it a trap or is it truth. Only one way to find out


----------



## Amrun (Mar 26, 2011)

Kind of busy today. Will check in later.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks cool LB, nice work.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 26, 2011)

Another game begins.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 26, 2011)

[Vote lynch Legend... oh wait. 

*[Vote lynch Amrun]* Totally rng.


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 26, 2011)

Checking in ~


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 26, 2011)

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Are role reveals permitted? I didn't see that mentioned in the OP.


Absolutely fucking not. I learned my lesson in the last game I hosted (but never finished). Kind of glad, too: an even better game will be my first completed one. 

OP mentioned that no one could post screencaps/copy + paste their role, but you're right in that it didn't say anything about role-revealing. It's expressly *forbidden* and the OP shall reflect that.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *[vote lynch Cubey]*
> 
> Do I really need to explain why



But what if he's the Jester?


----------



## Aries (Mar 26, 2011)

Cadrien: I wonder why CR had to leave so early... He seemed worried... You don't suppose he was responsible for LBs death? No maybe I'm thinking about this to much...












CR:guys I think Cadrien is on to us... What should I do?

???:Nothing yet. its to risky to expose ourselves this early...

???:I'll have to agree we need someone to draw their attention way...

??:I'll do it... I will use this chance to get rid of Cubert... Cubert prepare your selve where coming to get y'all...

CR: Good I'll change my move and be careful... With the rate Townies keep on Towning by next phase they will already forget I was acting suspicious...

???:  I'm feeling Super today...

???: We will shake the foundation of this game to it's core!!!

???: What you going to do Townies? When MafiaMania goes wild on you!!!!

???: Nothin they gonna die...

Evil laugh in the background back to townies Towning


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 26, 2011)

What's the point of no lynching?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

Ah epic start. As always first phase tends to be a tad random.
*
[Vote Lynch Aznchick]*


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 26, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> *[VOTE NO LYNCH]*



only mafia want to waste day phase

*[Vote Lynch Super Mike]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 26, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> What's the point of no lynching?



Think of it this way. What difference does it make if I vote for no one as opposed to some random that no one else is gonna vote for because of the very fact it's a random? 

What's the point in following someone else's vote? First day kills are typically retarded. There's nothing wrong with voting no lynch unless it's really obvious you should vote for someone else.

tl;dr because I feel like it.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 26, 2011)

No reason to vote for anyone just yet. 

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 26, 2011)

Inb4SuperMikeisAang


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 26, 2011)

*[vote lynch marco]*
posting before game start smh


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

A moderate amount of game-related spam (with the occasional odd tangent) is encouraged.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 26, 2011)

Just checking in...will be tied up most of the weekend.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

I just want a day action to be used.


----------



## Fear (Mar 26, 2011)

So it begins.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Absolutely fucking not. I learned my lesson in the last game I hosted (but never finished). Kind of glad, too: an even better game will be my first completed one.
> 
> OP mentioned that no one could post screencaps/copy + paste their role, but you're right in that it didn't say anything about role-revealing. It's expressly *forbidden* and the OP shall reflect that.



Entirely, which would mean no hinting, right? (Since hinting is essentially not much difference from revealing most of the time.)

Anyway, *[VOTE LYNCH CHAOSREAPER]*. 

Because his antics make it nigh impossible to know if he's guilty.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

INCOMING DAY ACTION.

Edit: Hinting is allowed. Role-revealing is not.

Also, I think I should better explain what Sphyer and I have planned for this game ( ) and how the fortune-telling thing works.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh shit, who's getting the axe?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> But what if he's the Jester?



Even though Cubey is a fool of the highest caliber I'm not convinced he would end up with that roll.

Though yeah i'll wait and see what develops.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Fear]*

random .. . or is it


----------



## Netorie (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh dear, day action already?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Day Phase Update #1 (big TL;DR)


*Spoiler*: __ 





You were all trolled into thinking an update would come. Since when were you under the impression my word was reliable?

Consider this a dedication to WAD, who couldn't be with us here tonight. 




DAY PHASE CONTINUES.


----------



## Fear (Mar 26, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *[Vote Lynch Fear]*
> 
> random .. . or is it



Probably not random.

It's likely that your faction is very, very afraid of me.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh LB, you so funny


----------



## Firaea (Mar 26, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH LB]*


I'm perfectly certain that in an attempt to troll us, she'd assign Godfather to herself - we'd never guess it, because the game moderator isn't supposed to be part of the game. But no, she's just taking advantage of that assumption, when she really is the mastermind behind the scenes. Lynch her - there's no mistake.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

I hated when WAD would do that to us in the Death Note game.  So I'm going to get even here.

Edit: I'm glad you mentioned that, Wormo. I've thought a lot of times what would happen if I, as the game moderator, trolled people into lynching me? Would they have a shortcut to victory? Would they all die?

We may find out one day.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 26, 2011)

Subscribing..


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 26, 2011)

I take my top hat off in honor of WAD.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Oh shit, who's getting the axe?



We have the same avatar!

Also *[Vote Lynch ChaosReaper]*

He is FAR too active in this game, very suspicious...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]
*
I see your point wormo.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *We have the same avatar!*
> 
> Also *[Vote Lynch ChaosReaper]*
> 
> He is FAR too active in this game, very suspicious...


What a coincidence


----------



## Juri (Mar 26, 2011)

cmon town. lets go. 

*[Lynch Sajin]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> What a coincidence



Do you want me to change it???


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Do you want me to change it???


Hell naw, Mifune pride


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to update OP with the explanation behind the fortune-telling role (since it's probabl unclear) and Sphyer and I's special "surprise" for you guys.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh yes, that "surprise" is really something LB.

I can't believe we made something like "that" together


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Quite frankly, Sphyer-kun, I feel sorry for the participants. Who knows what will occur?

We certainly don't.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 26, 2011)

LB. 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fear (Mar 26, 2011)

Sextape


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Fear said:


> Sextape


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 26, 2011)

Let's wagon Sajin
*
[Vote lynch Sajin]*


----------



## Firaea (Mar 26, 2011)

Game-mods gonna troll.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Quite frankly, Sphyer-kun, I feel sorry for the participants. Who knows what will occur?
> 
> We certainly don't.




Indeed we don't

Nobody does, LB-chan


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Indeed we don't
> 
> Nobody does, LB-chan



Which would you like to explain, Sphyer-kun. "The Box" or the "Fortune-telling"?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 26, 2011)

Fear said:


> Probably not random.
> 
> It's likely that your faction is very, very afraid of me.



Oh it depends on what my faction may be


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 26, 2011)

whatever you guys have planned


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 26, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Aries (Mar 26, 2011)

It seems people are catching on. Oh deary me it seems the self proclaim greatest sub-mod is on to our plan guys!!! Hiruzen can you tell me the end of the Hiruzen vs Orochimaru fight? Must have missed it


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Sajin]*

since no one seems to agree with my argument with super mike plus sajin is sneaky I know that from breaking bad game


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Which would you like to explain, Sphyer-kun. "The Box" or the "Fortune-telling"?



I would love to explain "The Box", LB-chan


----------



## Netorie (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Fear (Mar 26, 2011)

Netorie said:


> I have a bad feeling about this.



Don't worry.

It's just their usual e-sex. It happends frequently in the mafia fc.

*[Vote Lynch Bioness]*

You better out me before I find your team.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

Whatever they have planned i do wish they'd stop their mating ritual and actually get to some explaining.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 26, 2011)

no one wants to lynch marco smh


----------



## Aries (Mar 26, 2011)

So Sphyer is going to use his boa Hancock to control LB... Make sense to me


----------



## Firaea (Mar 26, 2011)

This phase has been full of unrelated spam so far.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I would love to explain "The Box", LB-chan



Alright then. I'll handle the fortune-telling:

Sphyer and I invented a new role. You won't see it anywhere else: it was made specifically for this game, and may even be used in other games from now on. While thinking up roles for the game, I was wondering how it'd be to have roles more relevant to some characters but could be vague enough to adapt to other themes/games. As such, I came up with the idea of a "fortune-telling" role, pro-town of course. I ran this idea past Sphyer, and he helped me expand upon it and we discussed the abilities for the role.

To make it interesting, we decided to give the Fortune-Telling role a 33% chance of success, so it's not too broken. It's really up to Random.org to dictate whether or not the role's use is successful per phase. Every other night phase, the fortune teller can say they want to use their ability. We (the Mods) then proceed to supply the information in the thread, saying that "Aunt Wu has foreseen that the mafia intend to do X and Y and Z" or something along those lines. However, no one will know if the reading is accurate -- mind you, there's only a 33% chance it is. As such, the towns members with power roles decide to either heed the prophecy, and use corresponding actions, or disregard it entirely in fear that it might be inaccurate that night.

It's ultimately up to townie power roles to either believe in Aunt Wu's prophecy, or ignore it. You'll find out if it was successful in the write-up. Feel free to take the floor, now, Sphyer-kun.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 26, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Aries (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynch Wormo for flamebaiting and trolling with CR


----------



## Firaea (Mar 26, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Lynch Wormo for flamebaiting and trolling with CR



You madfia?


----------



## Aries (Mar 26, 2011)

I think he mad at us worm that we are always stylin on him. CR grow a pair and tell me Mano e Mano what you think of me instead of hiding in fear like a douchebag. Dont worry Worm I got your back. I won't let CR troll any longer and encourage this behavior.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

CR is being unusually active


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 26, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> I think he mad at us worm that we are always stylin on him. CR grow a pair and tell me Mano e Mano what you think of me instead of hiding in fear like a douchebag. Dont worry Worm I got your back. I won't let CR troll any longer and encourage this behavior.



Glad to have your assistance. Let's work together and overthrow CR, that turd who hogs the Comics Section and trolls us from the shadows. It's time to show CR what we're made of.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 26, 2011)

can u guys stop spamming plz thanks


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Even though Cubey is a fool of the highest caliber






> I'm not convinced he would end up with that roll.
> 
> Though yeah i'll wait and see what develops.



After all, it's happened before, as you know.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Four stars? For a five star chick?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 26, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> CR is being unusually active


i know
he must be out to troll us
he's probably a godfather 
a cop will clear him innocent before any actions can touch him


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Alright then. I'll handle the fortune-telling:
> 
> Sphyer and I invented a new role. You won't see it anywhere else: it was made specifically for this game, and may even be used in other games from now on. While thinking up roles for the game, I was wondering how it'd be to have roles more relevant to some characters but could be vague enough to adapt to other themes/games. As such, I came up with the idea of a "fortune-telling" role, pro-town of course. I ran this idea past Sphyer, and he helped me expand upon it and we discussed the abilities for the role.
> 
> ...



Alrighty, LB-chan 


"The Box" or we like to call it...



*The Troll Box*

What is "The Troll Box" you might ask? Well I shall explain right now. Essentially, LB-chan and I decided to come up with something that would spice up this game. I had originally thought of the idea and she contributed some ideas to it and thus, allow to me give you the information about it. Basically, this box holds 3 unique possibilities for each full phase. These 3 possibilities are determined by the number "1", "2" and "3". What do these numbers represent in terms of those said possibilities, you might ask? That's a surprise that you'll just wait to wait and find out. Essentially though, the town will present their vote for a lynch and then also present a vote for a certain number out of those 3 to chose which possibility will take place. An example of a vote should be something like this...


*[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]* 

*[Vote Box 1]*

By casting a vote for the choice "1" you are making a permanent vote for that number to occur if there is a majority of votes for "1". Votes for the box *cannot* be changed either so if you vote for a number, that's final. Now the possibilities can range from being helpful/trollish to the mafia in somewhat, helpful/trollish to the town in somewhat, or just something random that's trollish to everybody. As I said earlier, you have 3 numbers with hidden actions placed behind them. Vote for the number you feel should be used and the majority will be picked and the action behind that number will be used.

That's basically it​


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch ChaosReaper]
Edited: [Vote Box 2]
*
Let's see..
So when the fortune teller uses his ability, it will be announced?


----------



## Firaea (Mar 26, 2011)

*[VOTE BOX 2]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 26, 2011)

troll box get 
*[vote box 3]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> CR is being unusually active


Exactly my thoughts, that is why I voted for him.


LegendaryBeauty said:


> .



You are unusually active for a mod...


----------



## Aries (Mar 26, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Glad to have your assistance. Let's work together and overthrow CR, that turd who hogs the Comics Section and trolls us from the shadows. It's time to show CR what we're made of.



Good to know I'm not the only one who thinks that. CR must be lynched. I'll throw the first stone at that dick... [Vote Lynch ChaosReaper] I also negged his ass for being terrible... Let's lynch him guys!!!! No longer will we need to look for write-ups on his troll story, No longer will we have to go through SuperBombs in his games, and No longer Negates!!! You messed with the wrong dude ChaosReaper. What you going to do CR? When ChaosMania goes wild on you


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Vote Box 3]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

The fortune teller's ability (should they choose to use it, every other night) will be announced in the thread during the night phase by the GMs. This doesn't invite you to start posting in the thread, though: night phase is night phase. But you can view it and either heed the predictions or disregard them.

You just never know when it's beneficial to do so.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 26, 2011)

Intrigued I am...

*[Vote Box 3]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 26, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch ChaosReaper]
> Edited: [Vote Box 2]
> *
> Let's see..
> So when the fortune teller uses his ability, it will be announced?




Indeed

During the night phase, there will be a post related to the fortune tellers prophesy from LB or I.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 26, 2011)

I find both ideas rather interesting you two. 

*[Vote Box 1]*


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Vote Box 3]*

last post for the day I am on call lol


----------



## Fear (Mar 26, 2011)

3rd times the charm

*[Vote Box 3]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 26, 2011)

number 3 is the one 
locked votes get


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 26, 2011)

Yay its begun.

*[Vote Lynch LB]*

Obvious Azula is obvious.


----------



## Marco (Mar 26, 2011)

What's up with CR? What you been smokin bro?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

I wish I was Azula.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:
			
		

> I wish I was Azula.


Me too, those abilities are pretty badass. 



			
				Marco said:
			
		

> What's up with CR? What you been smokin bro?



*"Momo (Jester)* - The lemur  pet of the Avatar is always up to its antics. As such, the goal of the  player who has this role is to get lynched. As a special catch, they are  only allowed twenty posts per phase, and cannot hint at their role or  others. S/he will win if s/he gets lynched, but the game shall continue.  He loses if he dies any other way."

I wonder...


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 26, 2011)

Marco said:


> What's up with CR? What you been smokin bro?



what we all want to smoke
that bastard wont share


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

CR as Jester? You crafty bastard you...


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 26, 2011)

*Vote Box  *


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 26, 2011)

Either that or he's hinting skitzo, the world may never know. 

Oh and also:
*[Vote Box 2]*


----------



## Scar (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote Box 3]*
This game seems to be made for trolling


----------



## God (Mar 27, 2011)

So I heard you were - What the fuck?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 27, 2011)

wow this game went from weird to weirder. sounds cool lets see how this works out.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote Box 3]*


----------



## Koi (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay, posting to check in.  Just spent three hours in the hospital and I need to go to bed.  I'll catch up at work later.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 27, 2011)

this is an lb game. spam is required.....

should I start a wagon? nah I can't pull it off.

azn and james should at least be active. 

were are my fellow weird time-zoners/nocturnal trolls?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote Box 3]*

what the fuck have I just spent my time reading


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 27, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AIYANAH]*. 
*[VOTE BOX 3]*.


----------



## Hero (Mar 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Alright then. I'll handle the fortune-telling:
> 
> Sphyer and I invented a new role. You won't see it anywhere else: it was made specifically for this game, and may even be used in other games from now on. While thinking up roles for the game, I was wondering how it'd be to have roles more relevant to some characters but could be vague enough to adapt to other themes/games. As such, I came up with the idea of a "fortune-telling" role, pro-town of course. I ran this idea past Sphyer, and he helped me expand upon it and we discussed the abilities for the role.
> 
> ...



I might have to use this role mhmm. Naw but I have my second mafia game list planned out.

And what is this phase? I'll read back some more.


----------



## Hero (Mar 27, 2011)

LB I can't believe you did this to me.

*[Vote no lynch]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 27, 2011)

lol don't like your role. there is a lot of weird roles in this game lb had fun.


----------



## Marco (Mar 27, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> LB I can't believe you did this to me.
> 
> *[Vote no lynch]*



What'd she do now?


----------



## Mio (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not getting this Box thing 

*[Vote Lynch BROLY]*

He's mafia fuck you

2 posts from BROLY already? That's 1 too much.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 27, 2011)

It's ok Mio, none of us actually get it


----------



## Platinum (Mar 27, 2011)

*[vote box 2]*


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Day Phase Update #1 (big TL;DR)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 just as planned



Sphyer said:


> Oh yes, that "surprise" is really something LB.
> 
> I can't believe we made something like "that" together



"Together" hey 



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Alright then. I'll handle the fortune-telling:
> 
> Sphyer and I invented a new role. You won't see it anywhere else: it was made specifically for this game, and may even be used in other games from now on. While thinking up roles for the game, I was wondering how it'd be to have roles more relevant to some characters but could be vague enough to adapt to other themes/games. As such, I came up with the idea of a "fortune-telling" role, pro-town of course. I ran this idea past Sphyer, and he helped me expand upon it and we discussed the abilities for the role.
> 
> ...



Very interesting!



Sphyer said:


> Alrighty, LB-chan
> 
> 
> "The Box" or we like to call it...
> ...



Here's to a lot of expected unexpected trolling



Princess Ivy said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch ChaosReaper]
> Edited: [Vote Box 2]
> *
> Let's see..
> So when the fortune teller uses his ability, it will be announced?



Always go down the middle 



ChaosReaper said:


> *Good to know I'm not the only one who thinks that. CR must be lynched.* I'll throw the first stone at that dick... [Vote Lynch ChaosReaper] I also negged his ass for being terrible... Let's lynch him guys!!!! No longer will we need to look for write-ups on his troll story, No longer will we have to go through SuperBombs in his games, and No longer Negates!!! You messed with the wrong dude ChaosReaper. What you going to do CR? When ChaosMania goes wild on you



Well bro....Im glad you volunteered 

*[VOTE LYNCH CR]

[VOTE BOX 2]*



Cubey said:


> So I heard you were - What the fuck?



What the fuck is your sig?


----------



## Mio (Mar 27, 2011)

> *Momo (Jester) * - The lemur pet of the Avatar is always up to its  antics. As such, the goal of the player who has this role is to get  lynched. As a special catch, they are only allowed twenty posts per  phase, and cannot hint at their role or others. S/he will win if s/he  gets lynched, but the game shall continue. He loses if he dies any other  way.



Don't vote for CR


----------



## Marco (Mar 27, 2011)

CR's probably Jester, yes. Should not lynch him just to troll him.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

Marco said:


> CR's probably Jester, yes. Should not lynch him just to troll him.



We shall see who provides us with the most laughs 

Although the irony of the Jester being played by a serious person would be hilarity ensued.


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote Box 1]* ?


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

*[Vote Box 1]*


Easy mode.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm a bit too lazy to read through seven pages (especially when my internet is going mad) so can someone be kind enough to explain what this 'box one' and 'box two' stuff is about? Also, are there any prime suspects? Or are we just bandwagoning someone for day phase one?


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm a bit too lazy to read through seven pages (especially when my internet is going mad) so can someone be kind enough to explain what this 'box one' and 'box two' stuff is about? Also, are there any prime suspects? Or are we just bandwagoning someone for day phase one?







Prime suspects on day one? 

Oh, you mean prime BANDWAGON suspects, i get it now


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2011)

It's all quoted on this page, lazy ass. 


And there doesn't seem to be a coordinated lynch yet, just usual day 1 antics.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 27, 2011)

lol calling a suspect on day one prime. maybe oblique or out if character. fun all around. still which box is leading. we need a box count.


----------



## Mio (Mar 27, 2011)

I say we bandwagon Broly


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2011)

You mean the guy who isn't playing but is just a mere reserve?

That would be weird.


----------



## Mio (Mar 27, 2011)

Very much so



Let's do it


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, it was on page seven. I can't believe I didn't notice that, haha. 

*[VOTE NO LYNCH] *


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

[Vote Box 2]
*[lynch Ivy]*


----------



## Juri (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote Box 3]*

Hopefully that's the troll everyone.

Also I'm sure Mio is mafia.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Mar 27, 2011)

Haven't made any decisions yet, but might not be back before the day is over.

*[Vote Box #2]*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 27, 2011)

I think Winchester is being very suspicious here.


----------



## Marco (Mar 27, 2011)

Winchester's playing Mafia? O.o


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

More of Lesbian friends of someone


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Mar 27, 2011)

You guys are always so mean! 

The same thing in every conversation. Can't I do _one_ fun thing?


----------



## Marco (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm sure it's Winchester's younger brother or someone playing.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Cubey]*

Avoiding the Jester/potenial mafia


----------



## Mio (Mar 27, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Also I'm sure Mio is mafia.


----------



## Synn (Mar 27, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH PLATINUM]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh look, six notifications and a mere two pages upon waking up.  Let's see what's going to happen .


----------



## Firaea (Mar 27, 2011)

inb4 I die


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 27, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*

for that fucking set.  What does cubey lynched look like? 

*[BOX#2]*

Cause Cubey has 2 boxes in his set just trying to stay consistent


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

INCOMING DAY ACTION.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch SageMaster]*

Why? So he wakes the hell up. That's why. 

*[Troll Box 1]*


----------



## Aries (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Chibason (Mar 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> I say we bandwagon Broly



BROLY is legendary..

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Day Phase #1, Update #2

​
The Ostrich Horses were not going to work. As infuriating as they were, however, Zuko wasn't going to torch them alive. Unless they needed meat, of course.

He had been following the tracks left by his sister and her friends' Mongoose Dragons, his Uncle Iroh not far behind him. Luckily, they had discovered an air ship not too far off the trail, and Uncle had deemed it prudent to fight fire with fire (figuratively, of course): why not take an air ship to catch up with a sky bison in the air? Zuko had to agree. 

This is why they were no sailing through the air, following the tell-tale signs of the Avatar's procession. His gut told him to keep heading east to Ba Sing Se, and he had an uncanny ability to figure out where the Avatar was headed; as such, he'd long since learned to trust his instincts. Sure enough, within a few days, he spotted the large sky bison up ahead. And by the looks of their leisurely pace, he hadn't been spotted yet. Excellent. 

Zuko had realized a while ago that the Avatar's progress would be significantly delayed should he do the smart and tactical thing: eliminate their means of travel. Anger and hatred and determination flowed through his body, and manifested itself as an enormous flaming wheel that flew from his fists, burning through the oxygen on its path to Appa. Sokka's shouts brought Aang's attention to it, and he quickly generated a slashing arc of air that sliced through the fire and diverted its course, dissipating it in the process. A natural pacifist at heart, as well as that ideology being reinforced and taught thanks to his affiliation with the peaceful air-nomads, Aang did not see it just to break apart Zuko's ship and end Zuko's life, even if he had tried to kill Appa. All he could do was put as much distance between him and Zuko and hope for the best.

*Zuko (Assassin) attempted to kill Appa (Bulletproof). He failed.*


----------



## Fear (Mar 27, 2011)

So the SK targetted a bullet-proof. Interesting.

Any clues, BIRF?


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

The plot thickens.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

No clues at all, aside from what actions were performed on whomever.

Zuko's also the Day-time Assassin, not the Serial Killer. That's Hama.


----------



## Marco (Mar 27, 2011)

What's the difference?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Assassin kills at day, Serial Killer kills at night.


----------



## Koi (Mar 27, 2011)

Zuko why would you?!  Appa accepted you first!

Jk, you totally would.  For honooooooooor.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Day Phase #1, Update #2
> 
> ​
> The Ostrich Horses were not going to work. As infuriating as they were, however, Zuko wasn't going to torch them alive. Unless they needed meat, of course.
> ...



Our first action already


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Bring me a vote count, Sphyer-kun.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

*[change vote lynch fear]*
why you ask?
because there are two mafia's
he is more than likely to be in one of them
:datrng


----------



## Fear (Mar 27, 2011)

Let's see 
*Edit: *Aiyanah, I can tell your faction is scared of me.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 27, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


>


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 27, 2011)

*[change vote lynch fear]*

:33


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Bring me a vote count, Sphyer-kun.




Oh what fun~! 

Right on it


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 27, 2011)

@ CR: In case you didn't read my reply, are you Momo?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

Fear said:


> Let's see
> *Edit: *Aiyanah, I can tell your faction is scared of me.


indeed, we are very scared of you fear
your power might one day be too great for us to deal with


----------



## Mio (Mar 27, 2011)

aiyanah should I vote for him too or would it make us too suspicious?


----------



## Juri (Mar 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> aiyanah should I vote for him too or would it make us too suspicious?



I don't think you can make yourself any more suspicious.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE BANHAMMER]*


----------



## Fear (Mar 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> aiyanah should I vote for him too or would it make us too suspicious?



Do as you wish.

But let me tell you this, when I'm flipped as town, you and aiyanah will follow me to death shortly after. 

It's your choice.


----------



## Mio (Mar 27, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> I don't think you can make yourself any more suspicious.


I didn't mean to kill you in Bleach...


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2011)

Current vote count


Chaos Reaper- Wormodragon, Hiruzen Sarutobi, Princess Ivy, MSAL-*4*

Cubey- Platinum, Cadrien, The Gr8 Destroyer-*3*

Amrun- Sajin

AznKuchikiChick- Noitora

Fear- Bioness, aiyanah, Banhammer-*3*

Sajin- Cycloid, BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ-*2*

Bioness- Fear

aiyanah- Roflcopter

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ- Mio

Hiruzen Sarutobi- Didi

Princess Ivy- Mei Lin

Platinum- Synn

SageMaster- JiraiyaTheGallant

Mio- Chibason

Banhammer- Super Mike

No Lynch-. Netorie, Fireworks, Atlantic Storm-*3*


1- Netorie, Didi, JiraiyaTheGallant-*3*
2- Princess Ivy, Wormodragon, Megalith, Platinum, MSAL, Mei Lin, Winchester Gospel, The Gr8 Destroyer-*9*
3- aiyanah, Buto Renjin, Chibason, BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ, Fear, CloudKicker, Sajin, Bioness, Roflcopter, Cycloid-*11*


If there isn't a number next to it then it's only 1 vote


----------



## Aries (Mar 27, 2011)

You missed my vote sphyer for that scum CR


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

dont believe a word fear says
he's obviously just getting by on godfather investigative immunity
lynch him


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2011)

What is 1/2/3?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2011)

I lol'd at all the random single votes


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> What is 1/2/3?



That would be related to this



Sphyer said:


> Alrighty, LB-chan
> 
> 
> "The Box" or we like to call it...
> ...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm waiting for the Night Phase.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2011)

oh well

*[VOTE BOX 1]*


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

Wait am i too understand we are choosing boxes instead of people?

I thought that was going to be supplementary to a lynch


----------



## Marco (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah, me too. *[VOTE BOX 3]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2011)

It's nice to have no fear of there being 15/20 pages of posts when I check this topic.

Thank god LB isn't playing


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2011)

You vote for a player and a box.

Sphyer, I thought that same thing. lol


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, thats what i thought/did, but ive noticed a lot of people just voting boxes, so im a bit confused


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

vote for troll box 3 
and fear


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, I'm not playing (unfortunately  ). But that doesn't mean I can't troll with the write-ups and mod-kills.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Sphyer, I thought that same thing. lol



Yeah

Unlike most people though, I'm actually forced to read this shit 

Although on the bright side, the current pace has been making my reading and doing the vote count alot less painful.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Yes, I'm not playing (unfortunately  ). But that doesn't mean I can't troll with the write-ups and mod-kills.



In other words, you're powerless.


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2011)

Posting to annoy Sphyer


----------



## Friday (Mar 27, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LEGENDARYBEAUTY]

[VOTE BOX 2]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

lol luci 
/spamming

btw, fuck your rng lb


----------



## Mio (Mar 27, 2011)

Fear said:


> Do as you wish.
> 
> But let me tell you this, when I'm flipped as town, you and aiyanah will follow me to death shortly after.
> 
> It's your choice.





aiyanah said:


> dont believe a word fear says
> he's obviously just getting by on godfather investigative immunity
> lynch him



Decisions, decisions...

*[Vote Box 1]*

That shall be my answer.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

Fuck all those who vote box 1 

Box 2 is the way to go


----------



## Mio (Mar 27, 2011)

Box 1 is clearly the superior option. Ignore the infidel.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 27, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Fuck all those who vote box 1
> 
> Box 2 is the way to go


 
What about people who vote for box 3 ?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

box 3 ftw
your box is invalid


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> What about people who vote for box 3 ?



Them too 

3 is *NOT* the magic number


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 27, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Them too
> 
> 3 is *NOT* the magic number


 
Does it really matter which box people vote for ? I mean, someone is going to get trolled, regardless of which box is chosen.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Does it really matter which box people vote for ? I mean, someone is going to get trolled, regardless of which box is chosen.



I prefer to get trolled with an even number


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 27, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> I prefer to get trolled with an even number


 
2 is company, 3 is a crowd. 
I'd rather have a crowd trolled than just a company...


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

Who hasn't voted?


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 27, 2011)

Me. 

*[VOTE LYNCH Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 27, 2011)

Wait, is Sphyer playing or is he only just a co-mod?

*goes to see list*

Edit: Ok, he's just modding.

@ MSAL, why fuck all who vote Box 1?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Wait, is Sphyer playing or is he only just a co-mod?
> 
> *goes to see list*
> 
> Edit: Ok, he's just modding.



Almost got scared huh


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> 2 is company, 3 is a crowd.
> I'd rather have a crowd trolled than just a company...


this logic is flawless :sanji


----------



## Mio (Mar 27, 2011)

Box 2 is a pro-mafia Box obviously. We should lynch Al next phase if it turns out that way.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 27, 2011)

200+ posts?!  Fuck, need to start reading...

EDIT: Looks at OP and saw 





> 38.) Hiruzen Sarutobi



*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

Easiest decision made all day.


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2011)

Obviously box 1 is the best box

Number 1 is the number of winners


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow, this phase is going slower than I thought.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Would've been interesting if Zuko hadn't targeted Appa.  If we've got almost all the votes, I'll see if I can close this phase up early.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol at everyone arguing over boxes. 

/spam


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> 2 is company, 3 is a crowd.
> I'd rather have a crowd trolled than just a company...



Its a good job you're wearing such an awesome Pennywise set 



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> @ MSAL, why fuck all who vote Box 1?



Because its the box i picked 



Mio said:


> Box 2 is a pro-mafia Box obviously. We should lynch Al next phase if it turns out that way.



And if it isnt, you shall be lynched 

And im pretty certain the boxes are revealed to no-one beforehand, so you have flawless logic


----------



## Mio (Mar 27, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> And if it isnt, you shall be lynched
> 
> And im pretty certain the boxes are revealed to no-one beforehand, so you have flawless logic


Want flawless logic? Let me deliver.

Th factions are divided in this fashion:

Town
Mafia
Independent

The boxes are in this order:

Box 1
Box 2
Box 3

Meaning...

Box 1 = Pro-Town Box
Box 2 = Pro-Mafia Box
Box 3 = Pro-Independent Box

If you disagree, you're mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Jeroen (Mar 27, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Its a good job you're wearing such an awesome Pennywise set


 




Mio said:


> Town
> Mafia
> Independent
> 
> ...


 
Fixed it for you.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 27, 2011)

That actually is a pretty good way of looking at it Moi. 

Still, everyone bickering over boxes.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> Want flawless logic? Let me deliver.
> 
> Th factions are divided in this fashion:
> 
> ...



Yes, flawless logic 

No wonder you win all those MVP awards


----------



## Mio (Mar 27, 2011)

Rofl and Al should be both lynched for neglecting the obvious like a mafia scum would.

Netorie is confirmed town.


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch] 

Vote Box 2*


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> Rofl and Al should be both lynched for neglecting the obvious like a mafia scum would.
> 
> Netorie is confirmed town.



And what if the box is revealed as pro-town?

What will you do then?


----------



## Mio (Mar 27, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> And what if the box is revealed as pro-town?
> 
> What will you do then?


I would blame LegendaryBeauty and Sphyer for trolling me again.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Pro-town? When Azula's on the mafia faction?

 You townies. So adorable.


----------



## Fear (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't let her get to you MSAL, she's just provoking you so that you can react in a way that she can take advantage off.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 27, 2011)

How was Netorie confirmed town?


----------



## Mio (Mar 27, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> How was Netorie confirmed town?


She likes my Box logic.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> I would blame LegendaryBeauty and Sphyer for trolling me again.







Fear said:


> Don't let her get to you MSAL, she's just provoking you so that you can react in a way that she can take advantage off.



Ive known her too long for her Jedi mind tricks to work on me


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> Rofl and Al should be both lynched for neglecting the obvious like a mafia scum would.
> 
> Netorie is confirmed town.


 
Wouldn't that make me Independant ? 
I voted for box 3, you know.


----------



## Mio (Mar 27, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Wouldn't that make me Independant ?
> I voted for box 3, you know.






Never think outside the box... I should have left that to Cubey... where is he when you need him?


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Wouldn't that make me Independant ?
> I voted for box 3, you know.



Flawless logic 


I doth my cap to you, sir!


----------



## Netorie (Mar 27, 2011)

What if said logic isn't so flawless though?


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 27, 2011)

*[vote box 2-chan] *


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 27, 2011)

So basically:

Box 1 is Town

Box 2 is Mafia

Box 3 is Independent

Am I getting it right?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2011)

Holy shit

STFU


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 27, 2011)

no one can pretend to know what order the boxes benefit who

tho after a box has been opened up is it gone ? so we can only vote for a box 3 times? what if the anti town box is the last one

no one will vote for that shit


----------



## Netorie (Mar 27, 2011)

Indeed. That's the thinking atleast. But then again, flawless logic is prefectly flawed.


----------



## Mio (Mar 27, 2011)

Jiraiya, don't take me seriously 

But it could be that way 

Although LegendaryBeauty made it sound like that all the boxes are pro-mafia


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

With LB hosting i wouldn't be surprised if they were all pro-mafia


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> .



Just as planned


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2011)

There's only one person here who truly understands the secrets behind cube like boxes as well as numbers....


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

Wut, I don't like maths here,cubes and cuboids


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> Jiraiya, don't take me seriously
> 
> But it could be that way
> 
> Although LegendaryBeauty made it sound like that all the boxes are pro-mafia



I'm not taking you seriously. I was just confused about the boxes, especially since they were invented by two trollish mods.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 27, 2011)

box 3 is the most ARTful box pertaining to rose-sama's past gotei 13 division

trolling is a beautiful and sphyer-sama's most favorite form of ART [amiright? O:]


so box 3 will obviously troll the most amount of people, maybe troll for all/troll for town


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 27, 2011)

Trolltastic game is trolltastic.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

What to do, what to do...


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 27, 2011)

think outside the box


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What to do, what to do...



What to do indeed


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Sphyer should start counting with a certain number out of 50, so I know how many left until there's a majority or what not. Whoever has most at the end of the phase gets the axe.


----------



## Fear (Mar 27, 2011)

No real developments in the first phase. Inevitable I guess.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

lol those theories about the boxes 

box 1 - trolls you
box 2 - trolls you
box 3 - trolls you

whatever you vote for, you're getting trolled


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 27, 2011)

The answer is obvious than. 

*[CHANGE VOTE Box 0]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

I feel trolled with this role already


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Tempted to mod-kill you for bringing fodder into this thread.


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 27, 2011)

Huh. A bit too late. Not much of a point in lynching anyone when there is so little information to work with.

*[Vote - no lynch]

[Vote - Box 3]*


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 27, 2011)

Since when were you under the impression that Yammy can be modkilled?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Tempted to mod-kill you for bringing fodder into this thread.



Tempted to modkill you for putting fodder in your set


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Tempted to modkill you for putting fodder in your set



I don't recall wearing a set of Rose.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I don't recall wearing a set of Rose.



Rather, I'd call it the opposite really, because a Rose set is too good for you.

Pitiful Empress


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Stop with the spam. Let's leave the players to it.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 27, 2011)

No, by all means continue with your e-make outs guys


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2011)

Which reminds me

The day phase should be ending in a few hours I believe


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Three hours and 25 minutes, to be exact.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 27, 2011)

Why do I get the feeling that mafia are going to be inactifags this game?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

because any smart mafia would hide in this game


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

Black cat = evil

You are the resident witch aiyanah, ergo mafia scum 

Flawless logic


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

you will never lynch me


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

Is that so


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

try me 
the chances of a successful bandwagon on me are 13-1


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

So you've even worked out the odds 

Mafia incarnate


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:
			
		

> you will never lynch me


This is true, the proper way to execute a witch is to KILL IT WITH FIRE.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> try me
> the chances of a successful bandwagon on me are 13-1


A Witch is a Witch, he's even using number 13


----------



## Savage (Mar 27, 2011)

I see you guys didn't wait on me.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

you know what the best part about all of this is?
none of you will try to lynch me


----------



## Savage (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## MSAL (Mar 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you know what the best part about all of this is?
> none of you will try to lynch me






:tomatroll


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote: Box 3]* 


Sphyer said:


> There's only one person here who truly understands the secrets behind cube like boxes as well as numbers....


----------



## Savage (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote box 2]*


----------



## Savage (Mar 27, 2011)

Why no one talk to me?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

because we're gonna spam if we do
end phase pl0xxie :33


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 27, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH BOX 1]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

You can't change your vote for a box.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Phase ends in 1 hour and 18 minutes.


----------



## Scar (Mar 27, 2011)

Any predictions for what the night phase may hold


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Depends on if Aunt Wu sees fit to use her powers.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 27, 2011)

Randomly *[Vote Noitora]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Phase ending in eighteen minutes. Write-up will be a little slow, as I'm watching the third episode of Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Phase ending in eighteen minutes. Write-up will be a little slow, as I'm watching the third episode of Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann.



I'm on ep 8


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 27, 2011)

*[vote box 3]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Phase is essentially over. Checking with Governor to see if whoever's getting lynched goes through.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2011)

*Final Votes for Day Phase 1*


Chaos Reaper- Wormodragon, Hiruzen Sarutobi, Princess Ivy, MSAL-*4*

Cubey- Platinum, Cadrien, The Gr8 Destroyer-*3*

Amrun- Sajin

AznKuchikiChick- Noitora

Fear- Bioness, aiyanah, Banhammer-*3*

Sajin- Cycloid, BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ-*2*

Bioness- Fear

aiyanah- Roflcopter, Jiraiya the Gallant-*2*

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ- Mio

Hiruzen Sarutobi- Didi, Stringer Bell-*2*

Princess Ivy- Mei Lin

Platinum- Synn

SageMaster- JiraiyaTheGallant

Mio- Chibason

Banhammer- Super Mike

Noitora- Kitsune

No Lynch-. Netorie, Fireworks, Atlantic Storm, KamiKaze-*4*


1- Netorie, Didi, JiraiyaTheGallant, Super Mike, Mio-*5*
2- Princess Ivy, Wormodragon, Megalith, Platinum, MSAL, Mei Lin, Winchester Gospel, The Gr8 Destroyer, St. Lucifer, Kamikaze, AznKuchikiChick-*11*
3- aiyanah, Buto Renjin, Chibason, BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ, Fear, CloudKicker, Sajin, Bioness, Roflcopter, Cycloid, Marco, Narcissus, Gumby2ms-*14*


Well it looks like it's a tie between lynching ChaosReaper and no lynch but Troll Box 3 is the clear winner.

What are ya gonna do, LB?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2011)

Question, if Broly is a reserve, how is he voting?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2011)

He's apparently a stand in until WAD gets back.


----------



## God (Mar 27, 2011)

*[VOTE No Lynch]*

*[Box 3]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Governor isn't responding, so I'll random.org it.


----------



## God (Mar 27, 2011)

My vote makes it No Lynch right? Or are votes done already?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2011)

It's hard to say

We'd have to ask LB



Although, there's always


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Making the write-up now. Get on the channel, Sphyer. We need to discuss what happens.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2011)

Alright

We've come to a decision on what's going to happen. The answers for the troll box and if a lynch takes place are.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait for the write up


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Day Phase #1 END - The Fall of a Comrade​
The Gaang had ran into the Kyoshi Warriors at the Serpent's Pass, and the creature for which it was named appeared. Dodging shots of lightning from Azula, fireblasts from Zuko, stilettos from Mai, and the chi-blocking punches of Ty Lee, the group pressed onwards to avoid the rampaging beast. Appa had been scared quite a bit by Zuko's violent attack, and had refused to go any further; he was being tended to by the kind members of an Earth Kingdom town a little ways away. As such, the gaang had to make it on foot, and that meant crossing the dangerous pass.

Aang couldn't believe his luck; though he'd tried to evade them, it seemed Zuko and Azula weren't going to let him out of their sights. Whereas Zuko was determined to bring the Avatar's head to his father to restore his hounour, Azula was determined to slay the Avatar herself to further her father's plans of world domination. Their sibling rivalry had taken on a whole new meaning: it was a competition to see who could slay the Avatar first.

"C'mon, guys, we've got to get across this path before we get into any more trouble!" Aang yelled, doing his best to fend off the numerous threats while his friends ran to safety. Unable to watch him do it by himself, Katara assisted him, bending the water about her in a large wave to hinder the advance of the 'dangerous ladies' and the 'angry pony-tailed freak', as Sokka liked to call them. Zuko evaporated a considerable amount with a fire blast, and Azula, Mai and Ty Lee responded to the threat by simply flipping high into the air, over it. Stilettos in hand, Mai released a barrage of attacks upon Team Avatar, only to have the golden fans of the Kyoshi Warriors deflect them. Ty Lee bounced forward, incapacitating one of them by striking their chi paths, and advancing forward menacingly -- albeit with a sunny smile on her face.

The roaring of the serpent became more pronounced, and everyone saw that it was clearly enraged. Waves began thrashing about, the small juttes of earthen paths began to quake, and the serpent moved into destroy them all. Regardless of faction, everyone knew it was time to high-tail it out of there.

"Prince Zuko, we need to get out of hear!" Uncle Iroh rasped, moving rather quickly for a homely (and lazy) old man. Zuko nodded but said nothing, his eyes on the Avatar as he and his uncle ran to safety.

"Ladies, let's move!" Azula dashed forward as she said so, her orders given. It was up to Mai and Ty Lee to prove they had the ability to do so, or face her wrath. She needn't worry about them, as she knew; out of fear of her, they were not going to disobey her.

Aang, Katara, Toph, and Sokka ran as fast as they could towards the shore as well. It wasn't until they heard a cry for help that they stopped, whirling about to see what was the matter. Suki was kneeling at the side of one of the Kyoshi Warriors, the girl whom Ty Lee had struck down and incapacitated. They couldn't abandon her, and Suki wasn't going to let it happen. The girl smiled, though, and spoke with clarity of mind, a stark contrast to her inability to control her body.

"Avatar Kyoshi would be proud of how you and the others cared about their comrade, Suki, but would also want  her charges to go with the Avatar  and take heed of the greater amount of people who needed their help. I'll be fine, don't worry."

"This whole place is about to crumble into the sea!" Suki said, fighting back the tears. "We can't leave a sister of ours behind!" 

"May Avatar Kyoshi smile down on me," the girl exclaimed. "Now go!"

Suki and the other four Kyoshi warriors had no choice but to do so. The moment they reached the shore, they whirled around and watched on with Aang and his friends as the serpent completely demolished the rocky path, their last means of returning crumbling away into the sea. While Katara and Sokka comforted Suki and Toph stood in solitude with the other warriors, Aang closed his eyes and cried. Yet another person he couldn't save, right before his eyes. Was he even worthy of being the Avatar?




*ChaosReaper (Kyoshi Warrior) - LYNCHED
DAY PHASE #1 - END
NO TALKING*​


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2011)

*CONGRATULATIONS!*

After numerous votes from the first day phase, we can safely say that Troll Box #3 is the victor in today's vote process. I must say personally that the voting enthusiasm was splendid. I shall hope this continues throughout the later game. In any case, what is coming out of Troll Box #3? Will it be helpful to the town in any way? Will it be helpful to the mafia in any way? Will it take a piss on both factions some how? Will it cause something completely random to occur. Will it even end the game already? The answer is finally here.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who says the troll box goes from 1-3? They go from 0-2!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Alright but seriously....


*Spoiler*: __ 



*DOUBLE NIGHT PHASES*

*Spoiler*: __ 



What does this mean you might ask? It's quite simple really. Troll Box #3 had the ability to give the game back to back night phases. In other words, after the night phase ends later, a second night phase will begin immediately. So enjoy the prolonging darkness fellas


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 28, 2011)

wait so it's night phase right now?! O:


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 28, 2011)

Tempted to mod-kill for being incapable of knowing when night phase takes place.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 28, 2011)

wait, so it's really night phase right now?!?

EDIT: i see.. i didn't see the write up.. and it never said "night phase start" 

wait i swear, i never saw the write up/didn't realize

sorry, sphyer-sama


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 28, 2011)

Can you delete your fucking posts?  Why would you continue to post despite realizing it?


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 28, 2011)

what kind of game would it be w/o any night posts? 

calm ur poonani, LB


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 28, 2011)

Stop posting

Seriously Azn


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 28, 2011)

Alright, AznKuchikiChick is getting mod-killed and will be replaced with Hidden Nin.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 28, 2011)

A couple of things before the write-ups and results of all investigations.

1.) AznKuchikiChick has been modkilled and replaced with Gabies.

2.) Cubey has requested to be modkilled and will be replaced by Hidden Nin.

Now, onto the write-ups.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh shit, just finished tabulating all actions; this is going to be one clusterfuck of a night phase. Incoming write-up.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 28, 2011)

End of Night Phase#1 - Unadulterated Mayhem

The trail to the Avatar was still fresh, Azula noted. Within the walls of Ba Sing Se, the Princess had already overthrown the Earth King's rule (really, Long Feng's), and knew the Avatar to be hiding somewhere within them. She was certain that the fur trail that lead them here was not a trap, and her instincts were always accurate. Glancing about, she spotted the a rather large upset of earth not too far from their current position. A smirk creased her red lips; did he really think that he could fool her?

"Mai, Ty Lee, this way," she ordered, eyes narrowing in malicious triumph. "Let's go."

As they advanced upon the location outlined, they failed to notice a young woman eyeing the gloomy girl in the middle from above the Shirshu she rode upon. 'Interesting,' June noted. 'Very interesting.'

In turn, the girl failed to notice two hooded men in robes clinging onto the backs of the large pillars behind her silently. The third was nowhere to be found, presumably kept occupied.

***​
Admiral Zhao's group spotted the Kyoshi Warriors not far off; they seem to have separated from the Avatar. Taking one of them away from the others, he decided a different approach. He explained to her how he was looking for the Avatar, so as to protect him from the Fire Lord and impart special information on her. While she didn't buy it, the Admiral kept her occupied for a sufficient amount of time before she decided to leave. She refused to give him any information. Zhao growled in disgust; what a waste of time.

One of his soldiers approached him, bowing before rising up to speak.

"Admiral Zhao, we've received some intelligence that states that the Governor of New Ozai's daughter, Mai, was discovered traveling with Princess Azula. What are your orders, Sir?"

Zhao smiled. "The friend of Princess Azula, eh? If we find them, we may be able to find the Avatar, and maybe even her good-for-nothing brother and his failure of an Uncle. Have you been able to verify this rumour?"

"Yes sir. Several eye witness accounts and one of our own confirmed it as well."

"Very well. Set course for the last place they were spotted."

"Yes sir!"

***​
Master Yue was on vacation, visiting the Earth Kingdom -- er, _Fire Nation_ colony of Ba Sing Se. It was a beautiful night, and the streets seemed quite empty. A scuffle erupted out of nowhere, however. Coincidentally, a female Kyoshi warrior was busy tracking someone. Curious, he decided to stick close to her shadow, for the night. Better appease his curiosity and stay safe rather walk around where other fights were happening.

***​
Teo had taken up the habit of observing people outdoors. He wanted to know who to befriend, and that meant knowing who seemed friendly and who wasn't. He spotted an elderly man wielding a sword, Piandao, and watched the flawless swordsmanship he performed upon the tree trunk and grass about him. Teo sat in his customized wheel chair/barrel, and grinned in appreciation of the show.

Unfortunately, he was too absorbed in the show to notice the robed men dropping down out of trees around him and firing their earthen, rocky gloves at him, pinning his hands down. The boy shot frenzied looks everywhere, screaming in fear, trying to figure out why this was happening. The men gave him no answer, pausing only for a split second, before firing the rock gloves at Teo's throat.

"Teo! Teo, hold on, son!" A fearful voice cried out to the boy, trying to stop the assault that was happening. "Teo!"

The Mechanist, Teo's father, rushed forward and attempted to engage the boy's attackers and fend them off. The Dai Li agents were exceptionally, skilled, however, and were able to hold their grounds...that is until The Mechanist whipped out an invention. Pulling the trigger, a net escaped and tied one of the Dai Li to the three, pinning him tightly. The other two Dai Li members weren't so eager to engage him after that, and retreated. The Mechanist dashed to his son and knelt by his side, lifting him up slightly as he fumbled for words.

"T-Teo," he rasped, a sob racking through his chest, "Teo, you're going to make it, my son. I swear, you're going to live!"

The young boy smiled weakly, gazing up with tears into his father's eyes. "No, dad...I'm not. My throat is too damaged, they were bending with the earth gloves...I'm sorry, but I'm going to meet Mom. Ever since she died so long ago in that flood, I've missed her terribly. I know my time's up, Dad. But I want you to know I enjoyed every single minute of it. You were...are...the best dad ever." His voice cracked a little towards the end of his sentence, and his father clutched him to his chest.

"You're only thirteen, Teo! You can't leave this young, why does it have to be you? Didn't we promise we'd be there for each other since your mother died? Didn't we promise each other we'd be there, together forever? Why are you being taken away from me, Teo!?"

Teo coughed, a horrible gasping sound. "I..I don't know. I'm sorry, Dad. I'm sorry. I...love..you...Dad..."

The boy slowly went limp in The Mechanist's arms, and the tears flowed more profusely from The Mechanist's eyes. As Teo lay dying in his arms, The Mechanist whispered his final parting words to his son.

"I'm proud of you, Teo, and I'm sure you're mother would've been had she lived to see you grow up to be the marvelous young boy you are. I love you."

A last smile was etched on the young boy's face, his eyes closing for the final time, and his father sobbed on his corpse. The Mechanist spent the rest of the day digging a grave for his son beside his wife's, and disregarded his own hunger and fatigue for this task. Kissing his son's forehead, the man picked up his child and placed him in the grave, before burying him in the unforgiving earth.

"I wish..." he spluttered, sadness making him incoherent, "...I wish I could've died in your place."

"Well, then," a voice drawled, "Allow me to grant you your wish."

Looking up to see a man clad in a Fire Nation uniform, The Mechanist glared at him, tears still flowing, before Admiral Zhao brought down a flaming leg in his direction.

***​
Azula and her friends Mai and Ty Lee had located the Avatar's hiding place. Seeing the area around them on fire, Azula lead the assault. Mai followed with the stilettos, and Ty Lee soared through the air, landing directly on Appa, whom had located Aang after he had blown the sky bison whistle. Azula had instructed her to take out the sky bison in an effort to disable the Avatar's movements, and Ty Lee was eager to follow the orders. 

Starting with a flurry of quick jabs and punches, Ty Lee attempted to block the beasts' chi paths in an effort to cause it to lose control of its body. The fur was making it hard to locate them, however, and even when she successfully did, the assault seemed to fail. Ty Lee noticed this, and quickly reported back.

"He's too big, Azula! It's not going to work on him!"

Two Dai Li agents appeared, reporting to Azula their findings. A grin made its way onto her beautiful visage.

"Really? You spotted the tracker my brother hired to track down the Avatar? She will be most helpful in locating him and my useless brother and traitorous uncle."

Katara and Toph appeared, having returned fishing for food. Aang and Sokka were not far behind. They began fighting off the Dai Li agents, while Sokka and Aang distracted the three girls. The battle was getting out of hand, when suddenly, an unexpected competitor entered the fray.

A crazed old man appeared out of nowhere, pot of hot water in hand, the lid lose. The Dai Li agent bumped into him while evading Sokka's boomerang, and the pot flew from his hands, landing near Toph's feet; had it met the feet of the blind earthbender, she would've been useless in the fight. Katara, however, had the wits to bend the water away from Toph before it hit her, and sent it towards the river. 

"Fall back, Ty Lee!" Azula ordered. "Regroup and retreat!" Mai tossed a few more stilettos Azula augmented with sharp, successive fireblasts to serve as a distraction before evading pursuit. Aang's group sighed, visibly relieved. Seconds later, Katara whirled on the old man and began to berate him.

"What did you do that for, Dock?" she yelled, clearly angry with the elderly fisher. "You could've seriously hurt my friend!"

"I'm not Dock," he said, "I'm Xu. Dock is my brother. He's always getting into trouble."

"But I _saw_ you!" Aang chipped in, wondering if this old man was crazy. 

"Let me go get my brother, Bushi. He's good at solving these things." Xu then switched hats before grinning, announcing "Hi, I'm Bushi. I heard Dock caused some trouble for you guys?"

"No, _you_ did," Sokka said in disbelief, wondering how he could deny it now.

"No, you must be confusing me with my brother, Dock. He's crazy." Bushi then laughed at the thought.

A groan erupted from the group. There was no winning with this guy.

***​
Night fell. Silent and swift, The Blue Spirit ran down the streets of Ba Sing Se. Entering the house of a person he had been following, he discovered a large bundle of white fur. Curious at this unearthing, The Blue Spirit didn't notice a flying burst of flames until it was too late.



*Teo (Naive Cop) - Amrun was killed by the Azula faction.**



The Mechanist (Inventor) - Chibason was killed by the Zhao faction.



The Blue Spirit (Thief) - Mangekyou SharingAL was killed by the Zhao Faction*​*

NIGHT PHASE #1 - END. NIGHT PHASE # 2 - BEGINS. NO TALKING.*


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 29, 2011)

lol at LB modkilling Azn when i always see her posting in night phases

/night phase


----------



## Amrun (Mar 29, 2011)

Aw, you fuckers.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

The actions....oh God, the actions.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

LB I don't want to sound rude[I know, me? Rude? HA!] but do you think it would be possible for you to color coat the names of the people in the write ups?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

That sounds like extra effort. I'll think about it.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you. Other than that, fantastic modding especially for a large player game.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 29, 2011)

I actually agree with Hiruzens suggestion LB.

It'll be easier for people to understand what faction you kill if you color coat the results at the end.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, right now it looks like a whole bunch of mafia are dead[which wouldn't be so bad].


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

Noted. No more posting now, unless Sphyer has something else to say.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

NIGHT PHASE #2 END - Chaotic Encounters

"I'm going out for some recon," Aang stated to the group. A bonfire was illuminating their faces, the reactions solemn as they faced their friend and leader. No one had forgotten the death of the Kyoshi Warrior back at the Serpent's Pass, and they wished to not have to hear of any more fatalities of those they knew. Taking his glider, he airbent a current before flying off into the darkness. An ally flew after him, keeping him company. Katara and Sokka could only look on in concern -- Toph couldn't really see. She made to go do her own reconnaissance, however, but Katara stuck out an arm.

"No, it's too dangerous," she said. "You can't go out alone."

Sokka cleared his throat. "I'll go with her, then. It's best we find out something to take out Azula and Zuko."

Katara was hesitant, but saw the merit in his argument. "You're right. Let's go."

***​
Nyla was acting up, suddenly restless and fidgety. That meant the Avatar was near. Sure enough, the arrow tattoo-ridden boy flew overhead, passing her in the shroud of darkness below. With a flick of her whip, June brought Nyla into motion, following the boy from below.

***​
Master Yu found nothing eventful after staying in the protection of the young lady he was follo-- er, ensuring the protection of the fragile young woman he followed to make sure was safe. Still on vacation, he was bored out of his wits. Seeing a young dapper looking man with a strand of wheat in his mouth walking down the streets of Ba Sing Se, he decided to keep an eye on him. Surely he wasn't a delinquent here to harm the citizens? Lucky for the unwitting city, the powerful master Earth Bender, Master Yu, was here to protect them from harm!

***​
Zhao was furious. That Kyoshi Warrior had given absolutely no useful information, despite spending ample time with her. 

'Useless creatures,' he thought. 'Damn that Avatar Kyoshi for founding those wretched women.' 

At that moment, a Kyoshi Warrior on patrol happened to pass by him. In his rage, he decided to take out his frustrations on her.

She never saw the column of flames.

***​
Aang and his companion soared high above the tree tops, their brilliant eyes narrowed in search of any signs of movement or humans. They noted the odd animal here and there, but no sign of human life. They kept pressing on, however, as Aang's thoughts swirled around like a storm.

_'Can I do this? This is Zuko and Azula I'm -- *we're* -- dealing with. I'm not sure if I can, but I have to, don't I? For that Kyoshi Warrior who died to let us go on. For those oppressed Earth Kingdom citizens in Ba Sing Se, and the world. For all the people who died in the one hundred years I wasn't active? I have to make it up to them. I have to stop the Fire Nation...I have to stop Fire Lord Ozai! I have to...!'_

Aang was cut off midstride in his thoughts as he registered motion below. Focusing down there, he realized it was none other than the _preppy, chi-blocking circus freak_ -- Ty Lee. She hadn't noticed him, and he couldn't believe his luck. He followed her in silence for a long time, wondering what she could possibly be up to.

Suddenly, however, a bolt of lightning was sent in his direction, and a shrill screech resounded around the area. Aang's eyes widened, uncomprehending.

"No!"

A second attack came, this time a fire blast, albeit from a different direction; it seemed Admiral Zhao had made his appearance as well. Aang couldn't believe his eyes. His friend...killed. Unable to do anything but release tears for his fallen friend, he spend on out into the night.

***​
A wicked cackle reverberated around the lake. The Painted Lady had come to oversee the citizens of the polluted village in the middle of the river, but had not expected to encounter a bloodthirsty witch. Spirit or not, Hama had her ways to ensure her death -- and a cruel, agonizing death for the benevolent spirit was set.

​Cycloid (Kyoshi Warrior) was killed by the Zhao faction.

???

aiyanah was killed (brutally) by both the Azula and Zhao faction.



The Painted Lady (Platinum) was mercilessly slaughtered by Hama (Serial Killer).​

NIGHT PHASE #2 - END. DAY PHASE #3 - START


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

It just says "aiyanah was killed" do we not find out his role?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

Seeing as he was lightning bent, no.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> It just says "aiyanah was killed" do we not find out his role?


 
Write-ups suggest that it's most likely that aiyanah was Sokka.


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2011)

Uhm, LB, I think when people asked for colourcoding, they meant to code the person who died in his own factioncolour, not code the entire sentence to the killer's faction. 


As for night shit, hmm, lots of shit happened. As far as I can gather, June knows who someone from Azula faction is (but they also know him), June knows who Avatar is, Avatar knows who Ty Lee is, Azula faction roleblocked Appa (and know who he is ofc), Zhao faction knows who Mai is, and I don't really know yet what to make of the Dock thing.


But anyway, my mind is made up:
*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

Besides the fact that IT HAS TO BE DONE, there's also some serious ground to it: normally, that guy ALWAYS gets tons of votes day 1, and now I was like pretty much the only one I believe? Why would that suddenly be different? Only thing I can think of, is that he's in a mafia with people who would've voted for him but didn't do so now. That would explain it, therefore my vote.

Oh and he's also still fucking annoying and retarded.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Didi said:


> Uhm, LB, I think when people asked for colourcoding, they meant to code the person who died in his own factioncolour, not code the entire sentence to the killer's faction.
> 
> 
> As for night shit, hmm, lots of shit happened. As far as I can gather, June knows who someone from Azula faction is (but they also know him), June knows who Avatar is, Avatar knows who Ty Lee is, Azula faction roleblocked Appa (and know who he is ofc), Zhao faction knows who Mai is, and I don't really know yet what to make of the Dock thing.
> ...




Seriously bro? Are you ever gonna get over this and act like a mature person? You'd better change your vote when something better comes along like someone from a MAFIA FACTION.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 29, 2011)

i have no info of my own but you sound like u have a good basis

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

til better evidence comes up


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

I just wanted to get the write-up posted as quickly as possible, cause I'm watching Avatar on TV right now.


----------



## Hero (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not going to follow this bandwagon. The phase just started too so why don't we just relax and actually vote for someone suspicious


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

Make sure to vote for boxes 1 - 3, remember. Different options this time within each box.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Vote Box 3]*


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2011)

It's small, I know, but hey it's the best theory I've got so far.

If I was more confident I would be busy trying to convince people, but I'm not, because it's really just a flimsy theory, but like I said, all I've got, so might as well act on it myself.

*[Vote Box 1]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch BROLY]*
He jumped on a bandwagon way to fast. Atleast in Didi's case I know it is pure spite.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

Excuse me while I go do a socially-accepted practice like "dish-washing" and later reward myself with eating a sandwich or two.

I'm serious.


----------



## Fear (Mar 29, 2011)

You do actually have a point.

I know Didi voted for you due to personal reasons, but as for Broly, I'm not entirely sure why. Even Didi, by his own admission stated that it was a ''flimsy'' theory, and that he simply cannot elaborate any further on that lynch.

*[Vote Lynch Broly]*
*
[Vote Box 1]*


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2011)

Broly is not mafia
fuck you

his power is maximum



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Excuse me while I go do a socially-accepted practice like "dish-washing" and later reward myself with eating a sandwich or two.
> 
> I'm serious.



I would make a joke about women and stuff but I'm afraid it'd get me modkilled


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

But Broly is always badnews...


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 29, 2011)

so ur voting to lynch me on weak reasoning for wanting to lynch you based on weak reasoning 

ironic

i wanted to see how u would react to more than one vote and let's just say it was bad


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> so ur voting to lynch me on weak reasoning for wanting to lynch you based on weak reasoning
> 
> ironic
> 
> i wanted to see how u would react to more than one vote and let's just say it was bad



Clearly not. You needed someone to lynch so you'd look less suspicious when in reality you did the opposite.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 29, 2011)

you are dumb thats all I can tell u


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> you are dumb thats all I can tell u



And you are scum, mafia scum.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Didi]*

Just a suspicion. Unless there are clues? Are there?

*[Vote Rosewood Box *]


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 29, 2011)

ur go to defense is wildly accusing anyone who has any suspicions of you

ive been around long enough in the scene to know ur reputation isn't very good and honestly I am almost willing to die to show u how wrong u are about me being mafia

u just make urself seem suspicious not my fault I was testing u that's how mafia games go bro


----------



## Koi (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh shit.  

Wait, if aiyanah was in red like that was she mafia?
edit - j/k, probably not.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

This is the most I've ever seen Broly type.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Broly]*

*[Vote box 3]*

Broly has a good chance at being mafia. Most people either ignore him or laugh at what he says but I see past all that . No one slips under my radar.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 29, 2011)

lol jiraiya mad about me getting MVP in the DBZ game still

how about this *[Vote Lynch BROLY]*

if town is so intent on losing this one like every game that I have seen or played in this is a good vote


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I guess if brolly is gonna vote for broly why not

*[VOTE LYNCH BROLY]*

*[VOTE LB'S BOX]*

*[I MEAN VOTE BOX #1]*


----------



## Netorie (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch BROLY]*

*[Vote Box 1]*


----------



## Fear (Mar 29, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> so ur voting to lynch me on weak reasoning for wanting to lynch you based on weak reasoning
> 
> ironic
> 
> i wanted to see how u would react to more than one vote and let's just say it was bad



Exactly. You said it yourself.

If it was weak reasoning, you shouldn't have followed the wagon by any means. You jumped on that wagon with hardly any question, which either means your Didi's ally, or an independent just trying to get rid of as many people as you can.

And I don't buy your bait, of trying to fish for his reaction. I'm pretty sure you're an anti-town player. Well your defense suggests so.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 29, 2011)

Fear raises a good point. Also, if Broly isn't mafia, then we know who to lynch next day phase.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 29, 2011)

lol so fast I hope when I die people can remember these people who defended hiruzen who also abandoned our debate


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Neotorie]*

Still butthurt about pokemon game, but I don't think a mafia would vote for themselves. Usually people who do that are town so I'm going with instinct here. 

Serious mind fuck if I'm wrong.


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2011)

>start something flimsy
>someone easily jumps on it
>has a bad/weak defense when called out on it
>you have found your mafia

Always works lol. Mafia 101. Still surprised some people on anti-town side aren't able to see past this yet. First trick in the scumhunter's arsenal 

*[Vote Lynch Broly]*


Certainly better than my Hiruzen lynch.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Why would you switch your vote JTG? This is actually quite fishy imo.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Didi said:


> >start something flimsy
> >someone easily jumps on it
> >has a bad/weak defense when called out on it
> >you have found your mafia
> ...



That trick only works on idiots.

The real mafia are the ones who didn't jump on and allowed the town to town.


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2011)

There's always bound to be at least one idiot on a mafia side though.

Can't have all the good players on the anti-town side, that would be pretty fucked.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah because everyone has the same strategy

want a role hint?

I kill mafia players

continue what people call "towning" 

dumb fucks


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 29, 2011)

Hmm, now I'm considering the possibility that both Fear and Didi are mafia. Ugh, not having clues is a hassle


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Why would you switch your vote JTG? This is actually quite fishy imo.



Not sure. Knowing most of the people in here, they will surely forget about Broly, town and mafia alike. So, I decided to get him now but it can wait because I want to get someone I have a bigger passion of taking out first.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 29, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BROLY]*

*[VOTE BOX 1]*

Dude plays like a fucking spaz.

Edit: Didn't realize so many people were voting for him.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

Didi said:


> would make a joke about women and stuff but I'm afraid it'd get me modkilled



I finished doing the dishes, and am now eating two peanut butter and jelly sandwiches in a french style bun with a tall glass of milk.

Let the kitchen jokes come. I'm going to enjoy this.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I finished doing the dishes, and am now eating two peanut butter and jelly sandwiches in a french style bun with a tall glass of milk.
> 
> Let the kitchen jokes come. I'm going to enjoy this.



I love PB&J's!!!!

Please make me one and send it to me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I love PB&J's!!!!
> 
> *Please make me one* and send it to me.



Incoming Mod Kill.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds really yummy LB. :33



Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> *[Change vote lynch Neotorie]*
> 
> Still butthurt about pokemon game, but I don't think a mafia would vote for themselves. Usually people who do that are town so I'm going with instinct here.
> 
> Serious mind fuck if I'm wrong.



Aww why so butthurt still? 
Well by that logic, then I am inclined to change my vote to myself. 

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH NETORIE]*


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Incoming Mod Kill.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

He thinks I won't do it.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Netorie said:


> Sounds really yummy LB. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too late. Your change has to be sincere, so this doesn't count. Nice try though. My vote still stays.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 29, 2011)

nah this is a great lynch if u dont want mafia to die

Independent serial killer should kill me so all these mafia buddies get trapped for truly bandwagon someone based on nothing


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> He thinks I won't do it.



I know you would. I just had to entertain it for a bit.

I will bring this game with me if you do however.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

That sounds like a challenge to me.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 29, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Too late. Your change has to be sincere, so this doesn't count. Nice try though. My vote still stays.



Well damn then. Oh well, keep you vote then.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 29, 2011)

Fuck sake..Killed in the first night 

Cheers for hosting LB, but i shall be forever butthurt with this death


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> That sounds like a challenge to me.



Another day LB. Our battle will continue then.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Netorie said:


> Well damn then. Oh well, keep you vote then.



I will.

This would be a lot easier if LB gave me a more beneficial role.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 29, 2011)

That sounds slightly generic to me JTG.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I will.
> 
> This would be a lot easier if LB gave me a more beneficial role.



Join the club      .


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Netorie said:


> That sounds slightly generic to me JTG.



Not at all. I'm just very picky. If I can't kill a person I'm unsatisfied.


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 29, 2011)

[Vote: Box 1]

[Vote: No lynch]

May change the vote later, if I find out any reason to do so.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

He's new to mafia. Azula bless him.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Vote Box 2]*

*[Vote Didi]
*
He's too into it.  Usually gets really apathetic when innocent.


----------



## Juri (Mar 29, 2011)

I was killed? People find me far too threatening.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Didi]

[Vote Box 1]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

Dead people don't talk. 

Actually, fuck it. Each dead person is allowed to write a final paragraph (no more than five lines) for what they want to say. That's how we used to do it when I first started playing mafia games in the Naruto Battledome, so I'll revive the tradition here. 

In those five lines, you can say your suspicions, who you think should be targeted, etc, but cannot post evidence or any of the contents of a PM you've received from me or Sphyer. For example, say you were Sokka, and you were killed, but not before you found out who Azula was. You cannot say that "X is Azula", but you can voice your suspicions of some people and why you think so. After your final paragraph, which people can take to mean whatever they want (it could be true or a troll), you are unable to post anymore, but are free to lurk.

Dead people start talking.  You've got a bit of time left. 

It must also be in spoiler tags with the caption of "Death Note".


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

I also have a day action sitting in my inbox, waiting to be used.  What to do, what to do.


----------



## Juri (Mar 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 



I have very strong suspicions that LB is the mafia godfather. You will notice that all investigations directed at her inexplicably fail. Who else can do that but the godfather? Also, notice the red text? the true sign of a killer. If you guys know what's good for you, you'll lynch her immediately. Heed my final warning from th grave. You shall not regret it.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I also have a day action sitting in my inbox, waiting to be used.  What to do, what to do.



DO IT!! I want to be entertained!

These motherfuckers just left the damn game for no reason.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

Our first Death Note.  Time to update the OP.

In addition to what I've outlined, you can also use the Death Note to troll town (if you were town'd) or just bitch at them or whatever. It's your space, aside from the restrictions I've imposed.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

I bet the first person to vote LB will be modkilled. Who's it gonna be?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm willing to spice up this phase, so sure. Vote me and die, regardless of faction.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Tell me why LB has the most post in her own game.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 29, 2011)

Players like Netorie annoy me. Someone please killer her.


----------



## Koi (Mar 29, 2011)

AIYANAH COME TELL US WHO YOU ARE ;__;


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 is either lurking or left his computer/phone on this thread. It's kinda pissing me off.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

I can spam mod my own thread, JtG, that's why. 

But seriously. I'm not sure whether or not to write-up the action this early. I just did the night phase one, but then if I do this one later, people may not come back and change their vote should they need to.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Players like Netorie annoy me. Someone please killer her.



Vote for her and your wish shall come true.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 29, 2011)

Vote for me and town will be lacking. Just sayin.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 29, 2011)

Does Jiraiya the Gallant usually post this much?

If not, he is scum.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Kitsune said:


> Does Jiraiya the Gallant usually post this much?
> 
> If not, he is scum.



He does, unforunatly.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I can spam mod my own thread, JtG, that's why.
> 
> But seriously. I'm not sure whether or not to write-up the action this early. I just did the night phase one, but then if I do this one later, people may not come back and change their vote should they need to.



Do it at the end. So, if it fucks town up they regret it for not being active right now.

Or, you can do it now, and in return, I promise to make all your dreams come true. Your choice


----------



## Koi (Mar 29, 2011)

There are so many players in this game I can't get a read on ANYONE.  Especially this early.

*[Vote Box 1]*


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Kitsune said:


> Does Jiraiya the Gallant usually post this much?
> 
> If not, he is scum.



This game is fun. Who wouldn't post as much as me?


More post=More convo between us=More scumslips=Town winning.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 29, 2011)

Koi said:


> There are so many players in this game I can't get a read on ANYONE.  Especially this early.
> 
> *[Vote Box 1]*



Weird, usually when you're a townie _everyone_ looks suspicious...

Koi is scum.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Netorie said:


> Vote for me and town will be lacking. Just sayin.



Oh most definately. I'd hate to not have another towning moment like in the Pokemon game.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Kitsune said:


> Weird, usually when you're a townie _everyone_ looks suspicious...
> 
> Koi is scum.



This is like what, the 15th person you called scum?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _death note_ 



lol i knew i would get killed by someone 
have fun figuring out who i was 
have someone investigate super mike



thanks for the game lb :3


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi can't count, therefore he is scum.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

There are 12 mafia and 6 independent. There's enough scum to go around.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 29, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> This game is fun. Who wouldn't post as much as me?
> 
> 
> More post=More convo between us=More scumslips=Town winning.



Doesn't count if the person you're talking to is, you know, the game mod.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Doesn't count if the person you're talking to is, you know, the game mod.



She's the only person willing to talk to me. The others are too shy.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> This is like what, the 15th person you called scum?


Kitsune is the new Amrun


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 29, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Kitsune is the new Amrun



I was here long before Amrun.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Marco, are you lurking or just left this open on some kind of device?


----------



## Marco (Mar 29, 2011)

aiyanah said to investigate Super Mike. Don't miss that.

And LB, post the day action write up. It should push things along.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

It's only been 5 short pages since this phase started. Not that hard to catch and say what's on your mind. I see too many people lurking and not contributing.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome sig right there, Fireworks. tut tut tut

I think the reasoning for the Broly lynch is good. We'll see what happens after this

*[vote lynch broly]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

It's quite the write-up, I must say. Might as well do it, to give you guys answers, or at least a potential lead.

INCOMING DAY ACTION.


----------



## Marco (Mar 29, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Hey Marco, are you lurking or just left this open on some kind of device?



A little bit of both. Just woke up. You're the Jiraiya who was Red, right? Were you Sasori or Kankuro in Jαmes's game?


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Marco said:


> A little bit of both. Just woke up. You're the Jiraiya who was Red, right? Were you Sasori or Kankuro in Jαmes's game?



Yes to Red and Sasori.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

The other JTG killed me. That bastard.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

Ah, can't do the write-up.  Laptop's being taken away. Send the action to Sphyer, evil faction, and let him do it.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Post 2,000!!!


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Ah, can't do the write-up.  Laptop's being taken away. Send the action to Sphyer, evil faction, and let him do it.



How come?

Please don't leave me. You're the only person to hold a conversation with me since the phase started.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Fear, are you lurking or just left this open on some kind of device?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 29, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Post 2,000!!!


 


Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> How come?
> 
> Please don't leave me. You're the only person to hold a conversation with me since the phase started.


 


Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Hey Fear, are you lurking or just left this open on some kind of device?


 

Why are you spamming...


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 29, 2011)

LB's getting grounded or something?


----------



## Marco (Mar 29, 2011)

You keep asking people that. I don't ever even see the people reading a thread.

Broly does come of as suspicious and though his defense isn't great, it sort of has me questioning the Broly lynch. Either way, nothing better to go on. 

*[VOTE LYNCH Broly]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 29, 2011)

they spam because it's a lb game. everyone else lurks because there is nothing good to vote for.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> they spam because it's a lb game. everyone else lurks because there is nothing good to vote for.



That's basically it.

*[Change vote lynch Broly]*

Everyone is voting him even though there are other options. Everyone is going to jump on this lynch now no point for my vote on Neotorie.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Why are you spamming...



Look at post 413. All your answers are there.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 29, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Look at post 413. All your answers are there.


 
I'm reading it, but I'm not seeing an explanation for all the pointless spam that holds no relevance, whatsoever, to this game.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 29, 2011)

Shut the fuck up. Just stop posting. Shit.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't normally bandwagon, but I have little free time right now. I'll be more of a player tomorrow.

*[Vote Lynch Broly]*


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 29, 2011)

LB basically encouraged the spam to have "activity" in the game.

I don't consider stupid spam as activity though.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 29, 2011)

Alright, I'm going to do a quick write up on the day action LB got that was just sent to me.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Shut the fuck up. Just stop posting. Shit.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 29, 2011)

*DAY KILL*

Aang was minding his own business walking one day when he was ambushed by the assassin Mai. Completely shocked at this unexpected attack, Aang used his wind bending to jump away from her slashes in order to absorb what was going on. Soon after he retaliated with a barrage of fire bending and earth bending attacks against Mai but she continued to dodge it until she slash Aang across the chest and he fell into the nearby river.

Luckily for Aang, he was able to survive thanks to the cut being so shallow and the river helping him escape. Mai noticed this as well and soon left the area out of annoyance due to letting him get away...


*The Avatar "Aang" was targeted by assassination by The Fire Mafia's Hitman "Mai" but managed to survive her attack

Day Phase Continues*​


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I'm reading it, but I'm not seeing an explanation for all the pointless spam that holds no relevance, whatsoever, to this game.



That's because no one is posting but me. If more people posted that they found out something about player X then we can move forward. You also get that occasional scumslip because they think everyone guard is down.

But by all means, if you want another St. Lucifer game, then  be my guest.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 29, 2011)

Well we're fucked  also Aang is a guy IIRC


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> *DAY KILL*
> 
> Aang was minding his own business walking one day when he was ambushed by the assassin Mai. Completely shocked at this unexpected attack, Aang used his wind bending to jump away from her slashes in order to absorb what was going on. Soon after he retaliated with a barrage of fire bending and earth bending attacks against Mai but she continued to dodge it until she slash Aang across the chest and he fell into the nearby river.
> 
> ...



As you can see, the Fire Nation already knows who Aang is. If you have shit you better say it now before he eventually dies.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 29, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> That's because no one is posting but me. If more people posted that they found out something about player X then we can move forward. You also get that occasional scumslip because they think everyone guard is down.
> 
> But by all means, if you want another St. Lucifer game, then be my guest.


 
And spamming pointless shit helps how exactly ?


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> And spamming pointless shit helps how exactly ?



1. Post count +1.

2. Someone always comes off as suspicious when a player scumhunts. (I can't scumhunt if bitches don't post.)

3. What's the point of making a game if no one gonna say shit?


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

If fucking WAD was here I would have someone to talk to.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 29, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> 1. Post count +1.


 
Lounge and/or HoU.



> 2. Someone always comes off as suspicious when a player scumhunts. (I can't scumhunt if bitches don't post.)


 
That requires post pertaining to the game, most of your post are spam.
Which only attracts more spam.



> 3. What's the point of making a game if no one gonna say shit?


 
Posting about the game =/= what you're doing. 

Stop spamming.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 29, 2011)

lol man people still voting for me after I hinted at a super important pro town role

whatever I won't sweat it I was going to be replaced by wad when he got unbanned anyways


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Okay Rofl.

Who do you find suspicious then?

Can a town that actually did something please come in here and tell us what you found.


----------



## gabies (Mar 29, 2011)

guh so much to catch up on


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 29, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE JIRAIYA THE GALLANT]*

Please. For my sanity.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE JIRAIYA THE GALLANT]*
> 
> Please. For my sanity.



Not gonna change shit.


You can either try to contribute yourself or go back to shutting the fuck up like you were doing. Which ever you prefer.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 29, 2011)

Someone's mad because they aren't intelligent to know the difference between spamming and scum hunting? Please, continue to make yourself look like more of a dumbass.


----------



## Marco (Mar 29, 2011)

This discussion. Noone's even talking about the game.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Someone's mad because they aren't intelligent to know the difference between spamming and scum hunting? Please, continue to make yourself look like more of a dumbass.



I said a player, not myself. I'm spamming because no one is giving enough shit to even come in this thread and point fingers or even say they found a mafia. You make me laugh . Please explain how I can make myself look like a dumbass when no one can come in here and say something relavent to the game.


----------



## Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

I also only gave you 2 options. You contribute or shut the fuck up. You  obviously haven't contributed more than me so I guess the only thing you can do is shut the fuck up. Not that hard is it?


----------



## Hero (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmm I skimmed really. LB is such a great user but people are being inactive in her game. No one is really suspicious.

Idk maybe I'm judging too much since I just came from James' game where I narrowly saved myself from a lynch.


----------



## gabies (Mar 30, 2011)

too much to catch up on, got to study
*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH FIREWORKS]*

No reason, just rng.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

Fuck I died already ?

God damn it.

Well it's your loss serial killer I helped everyone.

Watch out for Cadrien or Didi. They are probably the people that would go after me first /dead post.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Gabies]*

No lynch? explain


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

can someone update me on what roles are dead? LB never updates it.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 30, 2011)

What is happening in this thread?


----------



## Scar (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Gabies]*
Fuck this we'll bandwagon people and make them active. Hopefully learn a few things


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, it certainly isn't called the "Troll Box" for nothing.

Still, should the contents of the boxes happen upon a set pattern of rotation, it would be safest to vote for the very box that yielded the poor result - it should yield a more favourable outcome this time.

*[Vote Box #3]*


As for the other thing... I am going with Jiraiya the Gallant, for this post:



Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> *[Change vote lynch Neotorie]*
> 
> Still butthurt about pokemon game, but I don't think a mafia would vote for themselves. Usually people who do that are town so I'm going with instinct here.
> 
> Serious mind fuck if I'm wrong.



Sorry but I don't understand why only a town member would vote for themselves. Not only does it seem (to me) like a facetious maneuver, the user in question was already the target of a 'bandwagon' - in such a case, a vote for one's self would not matter as it would be unable to change their fate. If anything, voting for one's self is an act of desperation - to suggest that you do not care about the game and thus, have no stakes in something such as a 'team'.

You initially voted for Broly with confidence; you stated that he was speaking unusually frequently. The user in question only got more hostile and defensive but your response was to change your vote to user:Netorie. Despite the case against Broly strengthening, you provided poor reasoning for your vote removal and _no_ reasoning for your new vote addition. Later in the thread, you mentioned that you are 'spamming' to draw out suspicious behavior - you speak as if you had not already identified any suspicious behavior but you did. You just decided to cast out those suspicions without a second thought.

My theory is, provided Broly is allied with an enemy faction, that you and Broly are in fact on the same team. You mistakenly dismissed his first few votes as a valid threat and accused him to stimulate the idea that the two of you were playing against each other. Later, you realized that his lynching was a serious possibility and removed your vote in a flailing attempt to save your friend.

You said it yourself - this early in the game, very few members look suspicious. I couldn't even vote during the first phase because I had nowhere to start. Behavior like Broly's is exactly what I was looking for: something not too serious, but with enough merit that I could vote for it to get by another turn. It's what you should have been looking for, too.

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*

I understand that my selection will probably not win this round but I ask the participants of this game - should Broly be lynched and proven to be mafia - to give serious consideration to what I have stated here.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 30, 2011)

This is my first post in this thread.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 30, 2011)

Everyone in this game is mafia. 

I honestly believe that Broly isn't Mafia this game, though. The grounds on which we bandwagoned him were poor IMO.

*[VOTE LYNCH GABIES]* for the time being because I've got completely nothing of solid worth to go with. We need to buck up, though - the double night phase has taken its toll on us and it doesn't help that Aang's identity is already known.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 30, 2011)

Wait, they know Aang's identity? 

I haven't had time to catch up.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 30, 2011)

It's just on the last page actually.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 30, 2011)

In that case. 

*[VOTE LYNCH ENTERTHETAO]* 

Follow me, brothers.


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2011)

Why Tao? 10char

And WG speaks logic.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 30, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> In that case.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH ENTERTHETAO]*
> 
> Follow me, brothers.





You seem to know something, and since I've nothing to go with at the moment I may be quite inclined to follow this...



Anyway, I originally edited this post into my previous post, but I suppose I'd post it separately after all:

@Town:

*It's worth noting that Mafia has largely been targetting the most well-known players.*

Amrun, Chibason, MSAL and aiyanah are prime examples. This can have several implications. Whoever's behind the kills is someone who knows the NF mafia scene well enough to know that those people are a threat. As far as I remember, St. Lucifer stated in another game (HoU to be precise) that the named players are sure to be Mafia or have good roles - and he used his one-shot in that game to target LB and WAD, both of whom are well-known players.

*I suspect that St. Lucifer may be mafia based on this, even though it's not a fully substantial suspicion. *

Another thing is... other well-known players who are alive. Sajin, for example - you can't possibly not know that dude. He *may* be Aang since Aang was attacked, but otherwise, he may be mafia - which may explain why he's still alive.


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2011)

Wormo's mafia. 100% confirmed.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 30, 2011)

JtG sure is hopping around like a friend. 

*[Vote Box 2]*

Will make my other vote in a bit.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 30, 2011)

Marco said:


> Wormo's mafia. 100% confirmed.



Marco's mafia. 100% confirmed.


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2011)

Ugh, fucking spam.

Anyway, I'm keeping my vote on Broly, but I'd like to note one thing:




Kitsune said:


> *[Vote Box 2]*
> 
> *[Vote Didi]
> *
> He's too into it.  Usually gets really apathetic when innocent.




That's not true. You know I get into it, aggressively, regardless of side. I don't recall me ever doing otherwise (well except the two games where I didn't have a laptop and was posting from my Wii )
But as for Kitsune in general, usually she actively scumhunts, pressuring people, making them mess up. But now? Just throwing around pretty baseless accusations, just saying 'he is scum, he is scum, she is scum, oh and that guy too'. Just pretty much namedropping. It's more akin to how mafia Kitsune plays than to how scumhunter Kitsune plays.

The immediate hopping on my vote after Kitsune of Bioness solidifies my belief that she is mafia, and Bioness probably is with her.

*Heed these words, I think I'm onto something here*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 30, 2011)

Winchester Gospel said:


> Well, it certainly isn't called the "Troll Box" for nothing.
> 
> Still, should the contents of the boxes happen upon a set pattern of rotation, it would be safest to vote for the very box that yielded the poor result - it should yield a more favourable outcome this time.
> 
> ...



I'm going to follow this because Winchester is a pretty smart person and I have no idea what's even going on.

*[VOTE LYNCH JIRAIYA THE GALLANT]
[BOX #2]
*If I'm wrong, I'll kill you Winchester


----------



## Firaea (Mar 30, 2011)

Why Broly, though? I believe he has hinted at a certain town role, vague though it is - which would make it rather unwise to lynch him in the event that he is truthful. 

Still would like to wait for Wez's explanation on ETT, and my other suspicions have been stated in the previous page.

*[VOTE BOX 1]* btw.

At the moment I am honestly unsure of any bandwagon, so I'm observing things as they go before making an informed finalised vote.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 30, 2011)

HEY, RETARDS.

VOTE FOR ETT.

*[VOTE BOX 3]*


----------



## Firaea (Mar 30, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> HEY, RETARDS.
> 
> VOTE FOR ETT.



I would like to trust you, though I really do wonder why you would push this wagon. 

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH ETT]*

edit:
Ah I get it now. I was curious as to why you were so concerned that Aang has been found, but if that's the case... this is probably a solid wagon to go with.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 30, 2011)

You would be right to trust me. He has been acting super duper suspicious.

As they always say, if I'm wrong you can lynch me tomorrow.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Vote Box 1]*


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll follow Winchester's reasoning as well.

*[Change vote lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 30, 2011)

Winchester's word is gospel.


----------



## Hero (Mar 30, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH FIREWORKS]*
> 
> No reason, just rng.



....... OOOOOOOOOOOOOH


----------



## Savage (Mar 30, 2011)

Winchester Gospel said:


> Well, it certainly isn't called the "Troll Box" for nothing.
> 
> Still, should the contents of the boxes happen upon a set pattern of rotation, it would be safest to vote for the very box that yielded the poor result - it should yield a more favourable outcome this time.
> 
> ...


Both of my votes are spites.

There's always a chance that someone will be towned. I have never seen someone who votes for themself flip mafia because there is a slight chance that you do get towned and it's very risky if you were mafia because you just got yourself killed.

There was never any strong suspicions to begin with in the thread. Didi even said his was a shit maneuver to get a mafia, but it could also work on a stupid town like it did.


----------



## Savage (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm curious why you changed your vote to me WG. Didi is the one who started the Broly wagon and I was on for spite reason. Is it because I voted for Neotorie? Very suspicious to me.

*[Change vote lynch WG]*


----------



## Firaea (Mar 30, 2011)

Uh, guys, perhaps we should pay attention to what Wez said and lynch ETT?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 30, 2011)

I was going to vote for Hiruzen but I think Wez may have some actual dirt.

*[Vote Lynch ETT]*


----------



## Sajin (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Vote lynch EnterTheTao]* since I'm guessing it's certain (even more so since some people seem to ignore it).

Also *[Vote Box 3]*


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ETT*]

*[Vote Box 3]*

I get that impression as well, lets hope its correct.


----------



## Mio (Mar 30, 2011)

zzzzz

Too many pages, sick, busy and not in the mood to troll like last phase.

*[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]*

and seriously guys, don't town like last phase and vote BOX 1 this time.

*[Vote Box 1]*


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 30, 2011)

Mio said:


> and seriously guys, don't town like last phase and vote BOX 1 this time.
> 
> *[Vote Box 1]*



Mio pek

SHE KNOWS WHATS IN THE BOXES, 100% CONFIRMED MAFIA


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to vote for the box. *[VOTE BOX 3]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

Alright, you all have abused the privilege. Spam is hereby outlawed.



Sphyer said:


> *DAY KILL*
> 
> Aang was minding his own business walking one day when he was ambushed by the assassin Mai. Completely shocked at this unexpected attack, Aang used his wind bending to jump away from her slashes in order to absorb what was going on. Soon after he retaliated with a barrage of fire bending and earth bending attacks against Mai but she continued to dodge it until she slash Aang across the chest and he fell into the nearby river.
> 
> ...



Interesting. This was _not_ the action I received for Mai last night phase, so I am very displeased they tried to switch it about.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 30, 2011)

Zuko should get on the ball and target Aang


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 30, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Alright, you all have abused the privilege. Spam is hereby outlawed.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. This was _not_ the action I received for Mai last night phase, so I am very displeased they tried to switch it about.


So... they did target Aang then? This isn't a mistake?


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 30, 2011)

actually checked this bitch before I gotta go train and I am pleased some ppl have common sense and happy there's actual evidence around

*[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]* also be sure to check people who have posted but are still voting for me

*[Vote Box 1]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 30, 2011)

Somebody give me a summary of what happened so far this phase, like who are currently the prime suspects and why.

I've been inactive due to the HoU game, but I was killed off there, so now I can play here more.

*[Box 1]*


----------



## Mio (Mar 30, 2011)

Wait what they got Aang?? 


Megalith said:


> Mio pek
> 
> SHE KNOWS WHATS IN THE BOXES, 100% CONFIRMED MAFIA


Why all the love, Megalith 

Of course I know. My new theory is whatever box you choose, the result is the same.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

No. They did not target Aang during the night phase for the Hitman kill, which happens during the day phase. They seemingly took advantage of my absence and decided to change it so he was the target as opposed to their original one.

The write-up's done, but I am very angry at this switch up. All actions submitted by the mafia are hereby ordered to go solely to me, so they do not pull an incredibly _stupid_
 stunt like this. Failure to heed this will result in being mod-killed. Brutally.

I was partial the the Azula faction, not to the point of being unnecessarily biased and helping them out as much as I can, but this action has caused me to lose a great deal of respect for them. I shall follow up on the matter with an interrogation.

On another note, Zuko's day kill is in.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 30, 2011)

I see no one bothered to respond to me above. 

So instead, I read through, and for now, I'll go with Wez.

*[Vote Lynch ETT]*


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 30, 2011)

You know guys. Something occurs to me. What if ETT is Aang and Wez is fodder mafia? We lose a valuable player and they make Katara waste her revive early in the game. It's equally possible that Wez is telling the truth, but consider it before wagoning. My vote still remains on Didi.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 30, 2011)

Putting some faith in Wez.
*[VOTE LYNCH ETT]*
*[VOTE BOX 3]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 30, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> You know guys. Something occurs to me. What if ETT is Aang and Wez is fodder mafia? We lose a valuable player and they make Katara waste her revive early in the game. It's equally possible that Wez is telling the truth, but consider it before wagoning. My vote still remains on Didi.



What makes you think ETT is Aang? Is it because he was attacked by Mai? You suggested that Wez might be fodder mafia, so if he thought ETT was Aang, that would make him a member of the Azula faction.

Did I get this right? Until clarified more...

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 30, 2011)

Mafia playin' you like a fiddle.

When I'm dead, which will no doubt be soon, this is gonna come back and bite you in the ass, Cadrien. JTG may well be trying to push it without being too aggressive.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm just hypothesizing like I do. I could be 100% wrong on this.

Edit: Hmm...


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 30, 2011)

sounds reasonable enough. and nothing else too convincing has been brought up so why not.

*[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]

[Vote Box 2]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 30, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> No. They did not target Aang during the night phase for the Hitman kill, which happens during the day phase. They seemingly took advantage of my absence and decided to change it so he was the target as opposed to their original one.
> 
> The write-up's done, but I am very angry at this switch up. All actions submitted by the mafia are hereby ordered to go solely to me, so they do not pull an incredibly _stupid_
> stunt like this. Failure to heed this will result in being mod-killed. Brutally.
> ...



I'm not happy about this either (because they implied they already mentioned this to you) and thus I was basically tricked on purpose seemingly.

I'm not a fan of this type of bullshit. I say they should be penalized in some form for this LB (and I have some ideas to teach them a lesson )


----------



## Mio (Mar 30, 2011)

We should get a double lynch


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 30, 2011)

Mio said:


> We should get a double lynch


 
How is that penalizing the Azula mafia ?
Townies gonna town and we end up with 2 dead townies. That sure will teach them.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 30, 2011)

Hell hath no fury like angry game moderators. Do it, make the troll box a "CRNegate".


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2011)

Which only works on Azula faction.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 30, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Hell hath no fury like angry game moderators. Do it, make the troll box a "CRNegate".


 
That would punish everyone with day/nightactions, not just the mafia team in question.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 30, 2011)

LB and I are discussing what to do.

Don't worry about it.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 30, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> That would punish everyone with day/nightactions, not just the mafia team in question.



Direct the Negate to just the Mafia then.


----------



## Synn (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch BROLY]

[Vote Box # 1]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 30, 2011)

*IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT*

In light of the recent events with the Fire Nation's Azula Mafia Faction's deceit to me and LB, we have decided they *will* be penalized for their actions as this was completely unacceptable behavior (especially during a time when the game was vulnerable). So here's what's going to happen now.


*The Azula Mafia Faction will be blocked from sending in any type of actions for a full phase. This starts from the upcoming night phase till the end of the next day phase. They will be able to send actions again during the night phase after the upcoming one.*

​


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2011)

Snap. Faction specific negate.


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

Azula's faction you retards


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh lookie here. An action from Zuko. It'll be up within an hour or two.


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

*[VOTE BOX 1]*

*[VOTE LYNCH ENTERTHETAO]*


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 30, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH ETT]*

Wow what the hell happened in here


----------



## Mio (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha, fail mafia.

Come at me.

Oh wait, you can't.


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

@LB Can you please cross out dead roles and dead players with their roles next to them? It's harder to keep up to date with what's going on.

Please and thank you


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 30, 2011)

Lets this bee a lesson to be fully straight with your actions.

Doing a vote count at the moment.


----------



## Mio (Mar 30, 2011)

I should have been Azula.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

Dead players have been crossed out. I'll edit in their roles in a moment.


----------



## Koi (Mar 30, 2011)

Wait, what the hell happened?


Ohh JK, I just read.  Crack that whip, LB. 


*[vote lynch broly]*
bandwagoning \:


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

INCOMING DAY ACTION.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 30, 2011)

*Current Votes*


BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ- Hiruzen Sarutobi, Fear, Didi, SageMaster, Marco, Koi- *6*

Jiraiya the Gallant- Super Mike, Winchester Gospel, Atlantic Storm, Intus Legere- *4*

Didi- Cadrien, Kitsune, Bioness- *3*

Netorie-  Netorie

Gabies- EnterTheTao, CloudKicker- *2*

EnterTheTao- Wez, Wormodragon, Stringer Bell, Sajin, Megalith, Mio, BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ, Roflcopter, Kamikaze, Synn, St. Lucifer, The Gr8 Destroyer- *12*

Winchester Gospel- Jiraiya the Gallant

No Lynch- Gabies , JiraiyaTheGallant- *2*

1- Didi, Fear, The Gr8 Destroyer, Netorie, Super Mike, Bioness, Koi, Wormodragon, Noitora, Mio, BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ, JiraiyaTheGallant, Synn, St. Lucifer- *14*

2- Kitsune, Buto Renjin, Atlantic Storm, Kamikaze- *4*

3- Mei Lin, Jiraiya the Gallant, Winchester Gospel, Wez, Sajin, Megalith, Marco, Roflcopter- *8*


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 30, 2011)

Um You missed my box vote Sphyer Um


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

The Fearsome Fire

Zuko's good eye widened as he spotted a camp set up nearby. Was it the Avatar? The banished prince could only hope so. Approaching it expectantly, he glanced inside, and noticed hurried movement. Reacting quickly, he dashed back and set the entrance on fire, right in the face of his pursuer. Despite seeing it coming, she couldn't react in time.



*EnterTheTao (Ty Lee) was killed by Zuko
Day Phase Continues*​
Mod Note: Oh, look here. Things turn from bad to worse for the Azula faction.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 30, 2011)

Well that settles that matter, good call there Wez. I apologize for doubting you. 

Now...my vote for Didi *still* stands.


----------



## Mio (Mar 30, 2011)

I noticed BROLY is still alive.

*[Vote Lynch BROLY]*


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH DIDI]*

Mafia is mafia.


----------



## Mio (Mar 30, 2011)

What did Didi do?


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2011)

One mafia down. Good call Wez.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH DIDI]*

die scum die


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 30, 2011)

So ETT was mafia after all. Guess I was thinking wrong.

But now, I'll take into account the fact that ETT voted for Gabies, one of two layers to do so. The other was Cloudkicker, so there's a chance Cloud might be scum, too. So, to provoke a response...

*[Vote Lynch Cloudkicker]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 30, 2011)

Lynch Didi 
for now


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 30, 2011)

ETT dead?  *[Change VNL]* for now...watching the cricket match, working, and trying not to get caught :sneaky


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2011)

Who started the Didi wagon?


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

Go on with the didi wagon. he's most likely mafia from what I read.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, I think I'll go with Didi here. His switch from Hiruzen to Broly sounded weird in particular, from what I've seen I'd expect Didi to follow through with his initial wagon as opposed to jumping on the Broly one when the evidence for either was weak. A bit hesitant to vote for a good player at this point but neither Broly nor JtG wagons look particularly appealing, so

*[Vote lynch Didi]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 30, 2011)

Now that I've read back, Didi's sudden vote switch does kinda raise suspicion.

*[Change Vote Lynch Didi]*

We should still keep an eye on Cloudkicker, though, because he voted with ETT against Gabies. Don't forget that.


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

I wonder if I'll become this clown of the mafia games like what happened in the comics. So many people followed my vote even if the guy protested he was town.. and I said I had no reason for voting for that guy.. Then I claimed 6 roles. Oh well.

Vote for Didi. 100% mafia confirmed.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 30, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> I wonder if I'll become this clown of the mafia games like what happened in the comics. So many people followed my vote even if the guy protested he was town.. and I said I had no reason for voting for that guy.. Then I claimed 6 roles. Oh well.



If I recall correctly, you're talking about when you voted MSAL in the MK game. Right?


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

Comics game, yep. It's hard to act a fool in one game and try to be serious in another.


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2011)

Wait what

Have you people even read why I switched?

My vote for Hiruzen was just a spite/bullshit vote, but it managed to trick Broly into mindlessly bandwagoning, which is exactly what a mafia would do, which is why I voted for him.
Are you all fucking retarded, or just mafia's seeking an 'easy' target?

I hope town sees how suspiciously smooth this sudden bandwagon on me is going.
I'd especially look at Gr8 if I were you guys (oh and Kitsune and Bioness still)


But for now, my vote stays on Broly, to save my own ass and because he hasn't become less suspicious.


----------



## gabies (Mar 30, 2011)

well either didi is a good bullshitter or his statement is true
im gonna re-read brolys post to see that

so far im undecided


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 30, 2011)

I vote for whoever Jake Glynehaal tells me to but didi's fancy words are just too distracting 
*[vote lynch Broly]*


----------



## Fear (Mar 30, 2011)

I reckon he's lying; I don't think he's initial intent was to ''trick'' Broly, but rather they could be on the same team, if not Broly from the other mafia faction or independent. Seeing as how Didi really does not like Hiruzen Sarutobi, I strongly believe that he wanted us all to follow through with his vote. Only *me* and* Hiruzen Sarutobi* voted for Broly, two people. Surely, Didi wouldn't be that convinced by two votes, to change his vote for someone who he despises alot?



Kitsune said:


> *[Vote Didi]
> *He's too into it.  Usually gets really apathetic when innocent.



I also noticed this. In the Bleach mafia game, he was particularly quiet, mostly due to what you said - he was a townie. Now I'm not sure whether he just had stuff to do, or you are spot on, but he's gaming style is very different.

*[Change vote lynch Didi]*


----------



## gabies (Mar 30, 2011)

god dammit fear, now i have to go read didi's posts now


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2011)

Bull fucking shit. So many fucking people in this thread can attest to the fact that I am nearly always fucking active and aggressive, regardless of side. Wasn't really for the Bleach mafia, but those phases didn't really work well with my timezone and schedule, so that's why.


----------



## Mio (Mar 30, 2011)

I started a bandwagon on Broly twice.

He never said "fuck you".

He's scum.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Didi]*

I already explained myself and hinted...people who kept their votes on me after Wez had evidence on enterthetao are not to be trusted

if I have to get lynched to prove Im not mafia then whatever shit happens bad lynches happen all the time. lol mio I actually said fuck you as a defense when I was mafia so thats reversed thinking

anyways I gotta go won't be around today so make the right call guys


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Vote Box 1]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2011)

Why the shit are people voting for Didi? Use your brains. He pulls that "I'm gonna vote for X and whoever follows me is my real vote" shit since the beginning of time. He seriously does it at least once a game.

Besides, you don't want to vote out a good player on such a petty reason. You have the right to be suspicious, but you don't lynch someone like him for a reason like that. Could be very valuable.

Either Fear is looking too hard into this, or he's pressing for the town to town.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sticking with my vote, that fool is slipping. Azula faction is going down.


----------



## Savage (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Didi]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Didi]*

Thats what you get for spiting


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 30, 2011)

Did Didi hint at who he is yet?


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 30, 2011)

It's time to*[vote lynch didi]*, I guess.


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Did Didi hint at who he is yet?



He can't and wont hint. he's mafia.


----------



## Koi (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

Avatar-related Macros are welcome and encouraged.


----------



## Koi (Mar 30, 2011)

SHIT YEAH.

Okay I voted and everything already I think.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

Any Azula ones?


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2011)

Ugh, fucking idiots. Have fun with Wez/Aang being not protected by me and dead in the next phase.


----------



## Koi (Mar 30, 2011)

These are so great.

*Spoiler*: _more gagstrips by booter-freak_


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 30, 2011)

wow that was dangerous thing to say but at least others can try to protect him. what is the vote count anyway? I know your leading but not by that much.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 30, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> He can't and wont hint. he's mafia.



How do you know this?


----------



## Koi (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Savage (Mar 30, 2011)

Aang is bulletproof to nearly all attacks. Protections isn't the most important because who knows when the mafia will strike.


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2011)

He's only bulletproof when he's in Avatar mode, fuckface.

Anyway, yeah, thanks for making me reveal, but at least now you'll have one more phase of a protected Avatar if you just get your votes off of me.

Though I guess he could protect me with water-bending and I could protect him in return. Double bulletproof get? 


...

Oh wait, Mai bypasses protection. But Azula can't send in any actions tonight, so we'll be safe till at least the third day. That counts for something, I guess?

Just try and lynch a bad guy pls. Preferably one that bandwagoned me.
Kitsune, Bioness, Gr8 destroyer, all come to mind.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Didi]

[VOTE Box 1]*


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2011)

Tao u ded scum


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 30, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> He can't and wont hint. he's mafia.



*[VOTE LYNCH St. Lucifer]*

You're pushing too hard Lucy.


----------



## Fear (Mar 30, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks Didi is lying?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH Didi]
> 
> [VOTE Box 1]*



               .


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*


Die motherfucking scumbag

Probably fodder mafia, don't think a powermafia would push for me that hard

Either that or he's trying to troll (and failing)


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 30, 2011)

Shall do another updated vote count in 20-30 minutes


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 30, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> .



did I die in my inactivity? I haven't noticed


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 30, 2011)

aw, hell, I did. 

I guess I should've tried to read the thread earlier. sorry I couldn't be so active, LB. with personal events and starting up my mafia game, it was hard to get on board.

go for the win, Azula faction


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 30, 2011)

Fear said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Didi is lying?



No. I am suspicious of both him and St. Lucifer. 

Oh and :


*[Vote Box 1]*


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 30, 2011)

Fear said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Didi is lying?



He might be, but I haven't seen anything that makes him probable mafia, suspicious yes, but not worth the risk of losing a significant role. If he's made a false role-claim, than someone knows and I trust they'll know what to do next phase.


----------



## Fear (Mar 30, 2011)

I am not convinced, in the slightest.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> aw, hell, I did.
> 
> I guess I should've tried to read the thread earlier. sorry I couldn't be so active, LB. with personal events and starting up my mafia game, it was hard to get on board.
> 
> go for the win, Azula faction



I'm rooting for the Azula faction too.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 30, 2011)

*[vote box 2]* best get that in.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 30, 2011)

Fear said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Didi is lying?


He does seem rather aggressive about it. And that borders on role hinting....


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 30, 2011)

Go for St Lucy people. Mafia factions targeting all the well known players and he's pushing hard on Didi (a well known player) based on minor evidence. I think theres a connection here.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 30, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Go for St Lucy people. Mafia factions targeting all the well known players and he's pushing hard on Didi (a well known player) based on minor evidence. I think thees a connection here.



That is actually quite a convincing argument you have there. Hm... I think I will think about it a little more before changing my vote. 

You are pushing hard for St. Lucifer[where does Lucy come from?]'s vote.


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2011)

Fear said:


> I am not convinced, in the slightest.



I pretty much revealed

How fucking hard can you town, Fear

How

fucking


hard?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 30, 2011)

So whats our vote talley thus far



Didi said:


> I pretty much revealed
> 
> How fucking hard can you town, Fear
> 
> ...



Really When????


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 30, 2011)

Didi said:


> I pretty much revealed
> 
> How fucking hard can you town, Fear
> 
> ...


How hard can you bull shit before you get mod killed? That's the real question Didi


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2011)

I really wonder why people are so fucking convinced when I did nothing to deserve that


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 30, 2011)

Porky said:


> That is actually quite a convincing argument you  have there. Hm... I think I will think about it a little more before  changing my vote.
> 
> You are pushing hard for St. Lucifer[where does Lucy come from?]'s vote.



Its a matter of risk vs reward. Given two equally suspicious people, you minimize the potential damage by lynching the person with the smaller probability of having a important role. We can get Didi later if he's lying.

Besides, Lucy might be a townie but I find him more suspicious than Didi right now.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 30, 2011)

Didi revealed, so lets have St. Lucifer reveal too.


----------



## Fear (Mar 30, 2011)

Didi said:


> I pretty much revealed
> 
> How fucking hard can you town, Fear
> 
> ...



Towning is only apparent when you are *confirmed* - which isn't the case.

I think you're lying, plain and simple. Of course, by my own admission, the town can lynch me if I am wrong.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 30, 2011)

I find Fear's solution to be a good one. If Didi is mafia, Fear is not from that mafia faction at least. In addition, Megalith would probably be mafia as well and St. Lucifer would be either town or sk.


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2011)

Fair enough Fear.
Go on and be an idiot who doesn't believe an honest and enraged man. You are free to do so after all. But you'll be the one facepalming in the end.


Also, I really want all of town to fucking take note of The Gr8 destroyer. I've looked up his posts now, he has 5, and all of them are mindlessly bandwagoning, except for the post on this page where he actually asked a question (but still contributed nothing).

Likely mafia? I think so.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2011)

Town,  why are you towning? Personally I don't know if Didi is or isn't mafia, but why risk it? I could understand if it was Broly or that Jiriaya ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but to me it's better chancing saving a good player than lynching him. Though if he's mafia that's great, but there is no solid evidence for it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

Phase was supposed to end 34 minutes ago, but I'm watching Avatar, so I'm extending phase for an hour an a half. This closes at 9:34 PM EST.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 30, 2011)

Didi said:


> Fair enough Fear.
> Go on and be an idiot who doesn't believe an honest and enraged man. You are free to do so after all. But you'll be the one facepalming in the end.
> 
> 
> ...



 well the brolly post was mostly trolling, The ETT vote was legit as everyone saw, Your vote is because something is off in your behavior.  Normally you are not this whiney it aroused my suspicion so much so that if you dont flip mafia I will ask to be modkilled I am so sure you are hiding something, could come back and bite me if you are aang but I dont think thats it.  In other games when you are town you just play different.


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2011)

@Broly: I usually don't get towned like this, so I'm usually never this annoyed. That's why.

I'm gonna go to sleep now (almost 3 am here), have fun towning fucktwats.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 30, 2011)

Someone do a votecount? I would but I gotta start on a project due tomorrow. :/


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2011)

Didi is about to get Super Mike'd.


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah I know how you feel know

You get this more often than me after all

We're just too smart for them, Mike


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

Didi you're just a butthurt fucking mafia. I wouldn't be surprised if it was you that caused the butthurtness in the Azula faction.

I'm keeping my vote for your sorry ass because you're a useless jerk. Down with you boy.

Also lynch/kill Super Mike afterwards after we confirm Didi is mafioso.

To Cadrien: I'm not sk. I'm town and I have no investigative abilities. I am fodder as LB would make me because she's butthurt that I killed her in the HoU game. However I'm 99% sure that didi is mafia.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol try to kill me. You'll be so disappointed. 

I just don't feel like the evidence against Didi is very solid.


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 30, 2011)

it'd take too long to get everyone to switch their vote to st. lucifer with only an hour and a half left, if didi is in fact innocent. who has the second most votes against them?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 30, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Didi you're just a butthurt fucking mafia. *I wouldn't be surprised if it was you that caused the butthurtness in the Azula faction.*
> I'm keeping my vote for your sorry ass because you're a useless jerk. Down with you boy.
> 
> Also lynch/kill Super Mike afterwards after we confirm Didi is mafioso.



Wait, so it was only one person that caused the butthurtness in the Azula faction?  If so, how did you find this out?


Dude, you talk so much about the Azula faction, I wouldn't be surprised if you were in it tbh.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Didi you're just a butthurt fucking mafia. I wouldn't be surprised if it was you that caused the butthurtness in the Azula faction.
> 
> I'm keeping my vote for your sorry ass because you're a useless jerk. Down with you boy.
> 
> ...



I can confirm that's 100% bullshit and the worst way to go about proving your point.


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

Once we see the results you'll see what faction I am in and you'll see what faction Didi is in.

Hiruzen, I'm surprised you have lived this long and I do not agree with the fact that you are getting to live past first day phase. I don't know if you're town or not, but your meddling always leads the town astray.

LB you're meddling with the game. Step out. I apologize


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 30, 2011)

Hold on a second, did Didi just out Wez?! *WTF!!*

I'm seriously banging my head on the subway window


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 30, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Once we see the results you'll see what faction I am in and you'll see what faction Didi is in.
> 
> Hiruzen, I'm surprised you have lived this long and I do not agree with the fact that you are getting to live past first day phase. I don't know if you're town or not, but your meddling always leads the town astray.
> 
> LB you're meddling with the game. Step out. I apologize



If Didi is town, you are mafia or a stupid town. 

If Didi is mafia, you are mafia or town.

And for the insult part:


*[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*  Suck on that...!


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, it's official.  Either Hiruzen Sarutobi hacked Didi's account and posted all this rubbish or he is Mafia just lying to live...

This is a huge fuckin derp


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2011)

I always thought the "if he is town kill me next phase" excuse was bullshit. I see how it's used so much, but it's essentially a freebie for mafia if they choose to risk one of their own.


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't switch your damn vote brother, you will be happy to know the result. Trust me. I am not playing. As I said earlier, I may have trolled in one game, and I feel upset that it would affect my views on how people see me in others. Hiruzen, do you really wanna be on the side of the mafia when we lynch them? No? Switch.

I am 100% sure that Didi is mafia and I am saying that *FOR A REASON* this time. If I am wrong (I am not) you guys can neg me to the point where I'm red. I am working really hard to be Rapturous (lol).


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 30, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Ok, it's official.  Either Hiruzen Sarutobi hacked Didi's account and posted all this rubbish or he is Mafia just lying to live...
> 
> This is a huge fuckin derp



Wait wait wait what?


And S.L- Fine. But if he is not mafia, I am coming after you bro. 


*[Vote Change Lynch Didi]* its inevitable anyway.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 30, 2011)

What do you think Mafia will do now that they know who Aang is?  I mean *they definitely won't roleblock him for the rest of the game* 

...and Didi claims Sokka and to protect Aang and in return Aang will protect him???  How will he protect him when he's blocked?  This is all sorts of retarded


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch St Lucifer]*

I'm not sure but hopefully that discrepancy with accusing Fireworks is something legit to go on...


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

Trust me on this one.

I have no reason of accusing Fireworks. It was a joke post based on HoU game and she/he took it that way. I have a reason for accusing Didi. I don't ever talk to him. I don't go after him the first day phase like LB. I promise you. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

Where's Sphyer when you need him?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE DIDI]*

I'll trust you this time.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 30, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> ...and Didi claims Sokka and to protect Aang and in return Aang will protect him???  How will he protect him when he's blocked?  This is all sorts of retarded


I think he was claiming Katara if anyone...


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 30, 2011)

*Current Vote Count*

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ- Marco, Koi, Mio, Banhammer- *4*

Jiraiya the Gallant- Super Mike, Winchester Gospel, Atlantic Storm, Intus Legere- *4*

Didi- Cadrien, Kitsune, Bioness, St. Lucifer, The Gr8 Destroyer, Sajin, JiraiyaTheGallant, Fear, BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ, Jiraiya the Gallant, Hiruzen Sarutobi, SageMaster- *12*

Netorie-  Netorie

Gabies- EnterTheTao, CloudKicker- *2*

*Dead-*EnterTheTao- Wez, Wormodragon,, Roflcopter, Kamikaze, Synn-*4*

VNL- Stringer Bell

St. Lucifer- Megalith, Didi- *2*

No Lynch- Gabies



1- Didi, Fear, The Gr8 Destroyer, Netorie, Super Mike, Bioness, Koi, Wormodragon, Noitora, Mio, BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ, JiraiyaTheGallant, Synn, St. Lucifer, Narcissus, Hiruzen Sarutobi- *16*

2- Kitsune, Buto Renjin, Atlantic Storm, Kamikaze, gumby2ms- *5*

3- Mei Lin, Jiraiya the Gallant, Winchester Gospel, Wez, Sajin, Megalith, Marco, Roflcopter- *8*


At the moment, it seems clear that *Didi* is getting lynched along with  Box 1 being chosen


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 30, 2011)

*[switch vote box 1]*


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 30, 2011)

You can't switch box votes

Speaking of which, Sphyer didn't check my box vote for um tags 

*[Vote Lynch Box 1]* There, now it's not hidden.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2011)

Can't change box votes.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

If you guys want lulz and plan on turning the wagon around in the next 19 minutes, I suggest going for BROLY. WAD comes back tomorrow -- won't it be a nice surprise to see his character died? 

But that's for my personal amusement. Feel free to do as you wish.

I like how sharp these players are; I didn't even have to say anything.


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 30, 2011)

lol yeah that vote is pretty much cemented. hopefully didi's defense is bullshit and he's mafia.

just so i'm not voting for a dead guy *[Vote No Lynch] *


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 30, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I think he was claiming Katara if anyone...



My bad, got the names mixed up. It's not easy reading the role list on my BB.

EDIT: I didn't vote?  Well either St. Luci or Didi...

I'll go with Didi, not sure if he's Mafia but he should get the boot for what he did this phase.

*[Vote Lynch Didi]*
*[Vote Box 2]*


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

Ugh.. better than an iphone.. my fingers are too big for this shit.

Also it's not between Didi and me. Just because I'm arguing against him? I have 2 votes on me. Broly and JTG have 4 votes on them. It's between Didi and them.

Stick with your vote. 9 minutes wont turn this phase around.


----------



## gabies (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Didi]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

Phase ends in a minute. I'd lol if everyone stormed and switched posts within that time.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

If I extend the phase by five minutes, is there going to be a chance?  

No? Alright then, doing the write-up. Guess it was too much to ask for.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 30, 2011)

none of them care enough about this game to do that yet. pisses me off a bit. not even sure who i'd vote for at this point. you could always load the boxes with bombs next phase.


----------



## Savage (Mar 30, 2011)

Didi said:


> He's only bulletproof when he's in Avatar mode, fuckface.



Oh yea, you're right. He was most definately in Avatar state when he got attacked my Ty lee. Dumbass.


Look at the fucking role list too. No where does it even say that.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

DAY PHASE #3 END - Mindless Fear

Hakoda (Governor) said "lol no" to this lynch.

*NO ONE WAS LYNCHED. 

NIGHT PHASE #3 - START. NO MORE TALKING*


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

Hakoda is obviously an idiot.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

In case you're wondering about the troll box, it was either the option of letting the lynch go through (1), a double lynch (2), or nothing (3). 

Governor's action supercedes the troll box, however.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

Just had to post this.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 31, 2011)

*IMPORTANT*


The night phase will be extended for another 24 hours (starting from when it's supposed to start) due to LB having troubles accessing her PC. Please make sure to PM me any action you make during the night phase.​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2011)

Tempted to let BROLY-sempai keep playing


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 1, 2011)

*NIGHT PHASE UPDATE: PREDICTION*
Aunt Wu has decided to use her prediction ability now. Will the prediction come to pass or will it fail? Only time will tell!


She predicts that that Jiraiya the Gallant and Cadrien have been targeted to death. There appears to be investigations of Mei Lin and Mio. Roleblocks on Noitora and SageMaster. Protection on Cloudkicker and blacklusterseph004. WhataDrag has been set to be framed also. 

These are her predictions~!

*You have 2 hours to act upon this if you wish town. 
*

​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't post.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 1, 2011)

*NIGHT PHASE END​*
Sokka was minding his own business when he was ambushed by Hama who attempted to kill him. Completely dumbfounded by the sudden action, He attempted to run away but Hama use her blood bending and he was forced to attempt to deflected the attack out of desperation and proceeded to run for his life in an act of cowardliness due to being out of his league.

At another area, Zhao had set out to personally eliminate one of the Dai Li who sided with Azula. Was one of the Dai Li were minding their own business, Zhao showed up before him and incinerated him with his flame bending before he could do anything.

Meanwhile, Aang was about to make his move on a target when he suddenly had a stomach ache and decided to rest rather than get into another fight.

At another place, a Kyoshi warrior had just left his hut to get a bite to eat. Meanwhile, a Fire Nation soldier planted some incriminating evidence and hoped someone would discover it so that the Kyoshi warrior would be punished greatly for it.

In a grassy place, Master Yu was tailing a Dai Li while Suki was wandering the are in the distance. Master Yu attempted to sneak up and try to keep himself away from the Dai Li's perception but was found out. Meanwhile, Suki saw the two men standing with each other and decided to run away so that she would not get caught up in anything bad. Master Yu was unable to do much in the Dai Li's presence and was taken down. In a last ditch effort though he managed to do "something".

Meanwhile, Zhao was seen again after he walked away from an area and left behind was the body of Yue. It was completely burned to a crisp to the point that you could not really recognize it. It was easy to tell that she was already dead.

At one other area, a fire nation soldier appeared to be investigating a target and squinted his eyes as he believed to identify who he was looking for...




*Banhammer(Yue/Sacrificer) has been killed



St. Lucifer (Dai Li/Mafia) has been killed



WhataDrag (Master Yu/Coward/Suicide Bomber) has been killed





*
*DAY PHASE BEGINS*​


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 1, 2011)

How come we don't find out who killed who?


----------



## Firaea (Apr 1, 2011)

I fucking knew it; St. Lucifer was Mafia. Called him out yesterday and no one responded.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay, we're leaving all right-ups to me from now on.  Good attempt, though.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 1, 2011)

well at least one mafia died. please let there be cops this next phase. or at least people who think their rbs saved the town from someone.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Fear (Apr 1, 2011)

So Broly/Wad was an Independent, like I said.

I still think Didi is lying.

*[Vote Lynch Didi]*


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 1, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How come we don't find out who killed who?



You do

Just read the write up to find out 



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Okay, we're leaving all right-ups to me from now on.  Good attempt, though.



I bet you just wanted to tease me for knowing so little about the show


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 1, 2011)

You call that a write-up Sphyer? smh


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Didi]*

*[Vote Box 1]*

Don't be an idiot again governor


----------



## gabies (Apr 1, 2011)

*Vote lynch didi*
*BOX 1*


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Didi]

[Vote Box 2]*

I cool with this.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 1, 2011)

Fear said:


> So Broly/Wad was an Independent, like I said.
> 
> I still think Didi is lying.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Didi]*



About? I've lost track of the game after the long night phase.


----------



## Hero (Apr 1, 2011)

The day phase is finally here. And for some reason it seems that these troll boxes have only extended the night so far.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 1, 2011)

A lot of people are just minding their business lately.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch The Gr8 Destroyer]*

I have my reasons, and I won't say how but you should follow as his role isn't a generic one.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll trust what Bioness says. He gets lynched if he's wrong then. 

*[vote lynch the gr8 destroyer]*


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

50/50 on Didi right now, either Azula mafia was trying to lynch Zhao mafia to gain credibility or they were willing to sacrifice a fodder role to try and take out a powerful town role.



			
				LegendaryBeauty said:
			
		

> Actually, fuck it. Each dead person is allowed to write a final  paragraph (no more than five lines) for what they want to say. That's  how we used to do it when I first started playing mafia games in the  Naruto Battledome, so I'll revive the tradition here.


Post your death note WAD, we need to know who we can trust.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 2, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *[Vote Lynch The Gr8 Destroyer]*
> 
> I have my reasons, and I won't say how but you should follow as his role isn't a generic one.



*[VOTE LYNCH THE GR8 DESTROYER]*

If he has anything to say to this, he should defend himself. It's risky trusting someone's word for it in case it's a deception, though for now it seems as if Bioness may have information somehow.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch the gr8 destroyer]*

Bioness seems to be taking a risk.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH THE GR8 DESTROYER]*

Though I'm a bit confused on the generic part.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

Why are we voting gr8?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 2, 2011)

Because Bioness has info on him apparently, which going by the write-up could make sense.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 2, 2011)

Bioness, for that claim.. You surely are putting yourself at risk if that is wrong.
*
[Vote lynch the gr8 destroyer]*


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

Alright then.


*[Vote Change Lynch the Gr8 Destroyer]*

Trusting you on this Bioness. Though I am curious how you got this info.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 2, 2011)

I want to hear what Gr8 has to say first.

*[Vote Box #1]*


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

I want to know how reliable this info is. It could be a trap or for real but I don't want to just take his word because he has "info".


----------



## Friday (Apr 2, 2011)

Last words allowed:

I wasn't lying about my claim. My team is full of idiots. Don't care how important his fucking role was.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 



Boom! Hiruzen Sarutobi is going to die today . By the way dudes, one of the doctors, protected blacklusterseph004...this is a seemingly random person to protect, and as there is one mafia doctor on one of the mafias, I assume he is the Assassin/Godfather being covered. And again, Hiruzen: ​


​


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

HS is mafia, nice work WAD

Azula faction is tearing itself apart.

[*VOTE LYNCH Didi*]


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

*[Vote lynch HS]*

If he's mafia, then why wouldn't we vote for him.


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

1. He's dying anyways next phase

2. He's got a fodder role

Why waste a lynch?


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 2, 2011)

WhatADrag killed him already. He just doesn't know it yet.

Most reliable information yet, though.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 2, 2011)

I am willing to risk getting lynched if I am wrong about Gr8 Destroyer, and what I meant by not generic is that he has an important role to his Mafia faction.


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

Town needs a favor Zuko pek

Target Gr8.


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

Megalith said:


> 1. He's dying anyways next phase
> 
> 2. He's got a fodder role
> 
> Why waste a lynch?





Winchester Gospel said:


> WhatADrag killed him already. He just doesn't know it yet.
> 
> Most reliable information yet, though.



It's late where I'm at so it's not clicking what you guys mean but I will just go with Bio. 

*[Vote lynch Gr8 Destroyer]*


----------



## Fear (Apr 2, 2011)

I want to hear from gr8 before I change my vote.


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 2, 2011)

[Vote box 2]

[Lynch Didi]

I have my personal reasons to be confident in my vote. Let's see if my rationale is correct.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH THE GR8 DESTROYER]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HS]*


----------



## Synn (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll go with Bioness on this one

*[VOTE LYNCH THE GR8 DESTROYER]*

*[VOTE BOX 1]*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 2, 2011)

Guys, Hirzuen Sarutobi and WAD apparently had some sort of interaction last night. Just thought you should know.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 2, 2011)

Read WAD's role carefully - he places a bomb on another player upon his death. Clearly, he has placed the bomb on Hiruzen Sarutobi, and the bomb will detonate at the end of this day phase. 

*[VOTE BOX 2]* btw.


----------



## Mio (Apr 2, 2011)

You shall be missed Hiruzen-kun.

*[Vote Lynch The Gr8 Destroyer]*


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 2, 2011)

Aang has spoken.

*[Vote Lynch The Gr8 Destroyer]*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH THE GR8 DESTROYER]
[VOTE BOX #2]

*Nothing anyone can really do now. Even if I was to lynch someone else, there'd still be so many votes on you that it wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll trust Aang on this one.
*[VOTE LYNCH THE GR8 DESTROYER]*

*[VOTE BOX 3]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH THE GR8 DESTROYER]
[VOTE BOX #2]


*


----------



## Marco (Apr 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH TehGr8Destroyer]*
*[VOTE BOX 2]*

Information seems reliable.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 2, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch TehGr8Destroyer]*

Next phase Didi


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

Wait, how does WAD spewing crap make me mafia?


----------



## Scar (Apr 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Gr8 destroyer]*

and

*[Vote Box 2]*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Wait, how does WAD spewing crap make me mafia?


 
WAD placed a bomb on you bro.


----------



## Hero (Apr 2, 2011)

So we're just going to trust Bioness on this?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> WAD placed a bomb on you bro.



So? How does that make me mafia? And how do we know we can trust WAD?


----------



## Fear (Apr 2, 2011)

I will trust Bioness for now.

*[Vote Lynch gr8 Destroyer]*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> So? How does that make me mafia? And how do we know we can trust WAD?


 
WAD was an Independant who hid behind people. So, he'd be able to tell who he hid behind judging on the write-ups.

As for trusting him, well, it doesn't really matter considering you'll be dead by the start of the next dayphase from what I can tell.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I bet you just wanted to tease me for knowing so little about the show



I don't mean to be a bitch, but let's list the wrong things for future reference ():

1.) It's "firebending", not "flamebending".

2.) The Kyoshi Warriors are all female. They were founded by Avatar Kyoshi, the same female Avatar who founded the Dai Li, who are all male. Interesting how the Dai Li became corrupted while the Kyoshi Warriors hold true to the principles of Avatar Kyoshi. 

3.) Aang had a stomach ache.  Lazy bum.

It was good, but if you watched the show like we'd discussed, you'd have a better appreciation for it. 



Megalith said:


> Town needs a favor Zuko pek
> 
> Target Gr8.



Zuko has answeredth your prayer.

*INCOMING DAY ACTION.*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> 2.) The Kyoshi Warriors are all female. They were founded by Avatar Kyoshi, *the same female Avatar who founded the Dai Li*, who are all male. Interesting how the Dai Li became corrupted while the Kyoshi Warriors hold true to the principles of Avatar Kyoshi.


 

I didn't know that....


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> WAD was an Independant who hid behind people. So, he'd be able to tell who he hid behind judging on the write-ups.
> 
> As for trusting him, well, it doesn't really matter considering you'll be dead by the start of the next dayphase from what I can tell.



OR he could just be shitting us and making up crap. 

Unless of course he is trolling with the bomb.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I didn't know that....



I'd forgotten that bit too, but it was mentioned in the show somewhere. The wiki confirms it:



> The Dai Li were the secret police of Ba Sing Se who worked to capture, interrogate and imprison political dissidents. *They were created by Avatar Kyoshi hundreds of years ago with the aim of "protecting the cultural heritage of Ba Sing Se".*
> 
> *Unfortunately, the Dai Li became corrupt over time, and did not fulfill the purposes proposed and intended by its founder.* Long Feng was able to conspire with the Dai Li and effectively rule Ba Sing Se, reducing the position of the Earth King to nothing but a mere figurehead. The Dai Li's corruption and decadence was so advanced that they then came under the command of Princess Azula, relinquishing any loyalty to the Earth Kingdom, allowing the Fire Nation to capture Ba Sing Se with their cooperation.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> OR he could just be shitting us and making up crap.
> 
> Unless of course he is trolling with the bomb.


 
We'll find out soon enough, won't we ? 



LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'd forgotten that bit too, but it was mentioned in the show somewhere. The wiki confirms it:


 
Interesting. Kyoshi was a great Avatar then.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

Day Phase 5, Update #1 - Fire Nation Feud​
Instinct had led Zuko and Uncle to the Eastern Air Temple. Admiral Zhao was most likely here, and Zuko had long ago learned to trust his instincts -- they had, after all, led him to the Avatar each and every time. 

Sure enough, there were several Fire Nation War Balloons landed about the temples of the eradicated Air Nomads. He could even hear the deep timbre of the Admiral from this distance. He was going to find answers, ones that would lead to the Avatar. He was about to descend from the war balloon when his Uncle stopped him.

"Prince Zuko," Iroh began, worrying for his nephew's safety, "Do you think it is wise to take on a man as experienced as him? He's not likely to give you any information regarding the Avatar, given how he also wishes to capture him. What will you do if this escalates into a fight?"

"Don't worry, Uncle. I have the Dragon of the West on my side," Zuko responded, referring to his Uncle's legendary nickname. Iroh was noted to have slain the last two of the dragons, in turn earning him the honorary title of "Dragon". Iroh tugged on his beard in thought, before nodding. "Very well."

"Zhao!" Zuko bellowed, approaching the high-ranking officer. "Where is the Avatar?"

Admiral Zhao smirked. "Now, even if I knew that, why would I tell you?"

Zuko growled. "Tell me now or you'll regret it, Zhao. Don't say I didn't warn you."

The Admiral turned his back on the banished Prince, waving a dismissing hand. "Do your worst."

"Grrrrraaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!" Enraged, Zuko let his emotions get the better of him. Taking a step back, his hands pulled behind his back, he focused for a moment, concentrating, before stepping forward and releasing an enormous condensed blast of fire, aimed right at Zhao's body. The Admiral, feeling the intensity of the flames, attempted to whirl about to face the assault in shock, but was interrupted by the sensation of being pushed to the side. A Fire Nation Soldier leapt forward into the line of fire () and intercepted it with his body. A charred mask and an agonizing cry that lingered in the air were all that was left of him. Panting heavliy, Zuko glared down at the fallen Zhao, disbelief etched on the latter's face.

"Tell me where the Avatar is. _Now."_
*Fear (Fire Nation Soldier - Bodyguard) was killed by Zuko.
DAY PHASE CONTINUES.*


----------



## Fear (Apr 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Deathnote_ 



Fuck you all


----------



## Mio (Apr 2, 2011)

Mafia dying, mafia dying everywhere


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice work Zuko, I'm gonna rep you a hundred times when this is over. 

That seals it, we've found *Admiral Zhao*.

*[VOTE LYNCH TheGr8Destroyer]*

Someone else target/rb Didi tonight. Have a feeling he's either hitman or Azula.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is what I will say Bioness isn't entirely wrong  but if you town folk are smart you will lynch didi first as he has a mafia killing role.  My role by itself can not kill.  If I am lying I will ask to be banned for 6 months from these mafia games.

also town keep your eyes on megalith

*[VOTE LYNCH DIDI]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 2, 2011)

So, basically...

Nice fucking work Governor you piece of shit.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll say right now that the Governor didn't respond, so I RNG'd it. So, you actually got loltrolled by the RNG Gods.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 2, 2011)

.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

Clarifying so the Governor doesn't get hate mail for no reason.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 2, 2011)

Now I hate them for not responding...

Nice fucking work Governor you piece of shit.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

. S/he said that s/he wanted to stop the lynch anyways (after it'd already been stopped/write-up went up), so it's all good. You have two reasons to hate on them, if you'd like. It's a lose-lose situation.

*troll face*


----------



## Mio (Apr 2, 2011)

I bet he will stop today's lynch too


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 2, 2011)

If he does it's only so he can go "Hurr durr I was trolling earlier so I thought I might as well carry on trolling."


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

Only if it doesn't fit my plans. We'll see.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 2, 2011)

Mio said:


> I bet he will stop today's lynch too


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Here is what I will say Bioness isn't entirely wrong  but if you town folk are smart you will lynch didi first as he has a mafia killing role.  *My role by itself can not kill.*  If I am lying I will ask to be banned for 6 months from these mafia games.
> 
> also town keep your eyes on megalith
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH DIDI]*



O rly? 

_"Each night, Zhao is able to submit a name of a player he wants dead."_

He is correct however, Azula and Mai are a bigger threat to Aang right now.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Didi]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree. But we need to make sure everybody changes so we don't split the votes horribly.

*[VOTE LYNCH DIDI]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 



 **


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

None of those votes count without a vote for boxes 1 - 3.

Discussing what will happen for each box with Sphyer now.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 2, 2011)

*[Vote Change Lynch Didi]* My original vote in the first place.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2011)

*[Vote box 1]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

Just amused though. Going for someone other than a self-confirmed mafia.  Town, you amuse me to no end.

/no bias from game mod


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH DIDI]*.


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

Wez said:
			
		

> I agree. But we need to make sure everybody changes so we don't split the votes horribly.



Agreed, hopefully town is active enough.

Mafia breakdown so far:

Azula Mafia
Azula - Didi / ?
Hitman - Didi / ?
Ty Lee - ETT (dead)
Dai Li - St Lucy (dead)
Dai Li - HS
Dai Li - Didi / ?

Fire Nation Mafia
Admiral Zhao - TheGr8
Roleblocker - ?
Cop - ?
Doctor - ?
Framer - ?
Bodyguard - Fear


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 2, 2011)

*[VOTE BOX 3]*


----------



## Mio (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm Aang


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 2, 2011)

Mio said:


> I'm Aang


I hope your stomach is feeling better. :33


----------



## Mio (Apr 2, 2011)

It was the tacos. Never have tacos while in the Avatar state.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 2, 2011)

That shit'll kill ya.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 2, 2011)

*[Vote Box 3]* like usual.

Also *[Change vote lynch Didi]* though Zhao is also a huge threat no?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 2, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Agreed, hopefully town is active enough.
> 
> Mafia breakdown so far:
> 
> ...



TheGr8 is the doctor

also *[vote box 2]*


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 2, 2011)

mai can't be roleblocked and azula has lightning bending so azula faction is a bigger threat in that regard. it's taking a chance still leaving gr8 since he is admitted mafia but if it's for the best: *

 [Vote Lynch Didi]*

*[Vote Box 2]*


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Agreed, hopefully town is active enough.
> 
> Mafia breakdown so far:
> 
> ...



I AM NOT MAFIA! I am a fricken Kyoshi warrior!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

We'll find out the end of the phase, then, eh?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I AM NOT MAFIA! I am a fricken Kyoshi warrior!


 
Role revealing is forbidden.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2011)

I haven't paid much attention the past few days. Didi is confirmed Azula?


----------



## Mio (Apr 2, 2011)

Mod kill him


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I haven't paid much attention the past few days. Didi is confirmed Azula?


 
Not really. Semi-confirmed mafia, I think.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

The fact that he's not being modkilled kind of shits on that claim.

Just sayin'.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> We'll find out the end of the phase, then, eh?



You talk an awful lot for a mod.



R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Role revealing is forbidden.



So?



Mio said:


> Mod kill him



Come at me bro


----------



## Mio (Apr 2, 2011)

Ah, little foolish Hiruzen.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

Implying a mod can't talk in their own game.

NOT IN MY GAME YOU DON'T.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> You talk an awful lot for a mod.


Oh the irony of that statement... 


> So?


 
So, if you were indeed a Kyoshi warrior you'd get modkilled for that post.
If you're not modkillied, you're lying about your role, which is a mafia/LB thing to do.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 2, 2011)

He was viewing the thread and left.

Basically, he's fucked.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 2, 2011)

*[Vote Didi]

[Vote Box 2]*

Because balls.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes. I mafia, yet so are some other people here to. 


Wanna know who?


----------



## Mio (Apr 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Yes. I mafia, yet so are some other people here to.
> 
> 
> Wanna know who?


I'm all ears.


----------



## Hero (Apr 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Implying a mod can't talk in their own game.
> 
> NOT IN MY GAME YOU DON'T.



 I smell a negging. 

Hiruzen, you should know better


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I smell a negging.
> 
> Hiruzen, you should know better



Shut Up Fireworks. Stop being here bitch. 



Well, for starters, Bioness is scum.


----------



## Hero (Apr 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Shut Up Fireworks. Stop being here bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for starters, Bioness is scum.



I love LB.


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

Even if HS revealed LB might let it go so WAD bomb can kill him instead.

So, are we changing to Didi or keeping on Gr8?


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Shut Up Fireworks. Stop being here bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for starters, Bioness is scum.



 This is why I love this kid.

So what you're really saying HS... is that *FIREWORKS IS MAFIA*. 
Right?


----------



## Scar (Apr 2, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Didi]* Much better than killing a doctor. 

Sarutobi gonna die with his fake role claiming ass


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I AM NOT MAFIA! I am a fricken Kyoshi warrior!



I don't know why, but I was extremely amused by the way he put this.


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

Just analyzed everything again. Didi is Mai, calling it right now.

Can someone do a votecount?


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

So who are we targetting when night comes around?


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

Where the fuck you bitches at?!


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

JiraiyaTheLazy said:
			
		

> So who are we targetting when night comes around?



Targeting you. You're Zhao Faction. 

I'm hoping public transportation is following and works some magic on Aang and Gr8.

Also:
[*Vote Box 3*]


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 2, 2011)

*[vote box 2]* yeah a vote count at this point would help a lot. mafia and town. but there only is a couple hours left in this phase


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

Megasuspicious said:


> Targeting you. You're Zhao Faction.
> 
> I'm hoping public transportation is following and works some magic on Aang and Gr8.



You calling a lot of people mafia. Are you trying to divert attention from yourself?


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

*[Vote box 3]*


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> You calling a lot of people mafia. Are you trying to divert attention from yourself?



Thats because I investigate people. 

And I'm targeting Fireworks / Blacklustreseph next.

So come at me with everything you've got mafia. I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Thats because I investigate people.
> 
> And I'm targeting Fireworks / Blacklustreseph next.
> 
> So come at me with everything you've got mafia. I promise you won't be disappointed.



You talking like you investigated me but I know you haven't.

Good luck with your "investigation".


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh I assure you I don't need luck, truthteller will see these statements are true and that will be that.

1) I am town.

2) I investigate.

Once again, you mafia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) better come at me or Azula is getting lynched.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Oh I assure you I don't need luck, truthteller will see these statements are true and that will be that.
> 
> 1) I am town.
> 
> ...




Whose Azula?


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Whose Azula?



          .


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Oh I assure you I don't need luck, truthteller will see these statements are true and that will be that.
> 
> 1) I am town.
> 
> ...



Prove your township then. Investigate Fireworks/Blackluster and tell us what you find.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> .



What's so funny?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Didi]*

*[Vote Box 1]*


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

It's just a funny comment to me.

I usually go the whole game w/o knowing who the character is and keep it to myself or look it up.


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

Porky said:
			
		

> Whose Azula?







Who indeed 

Btw Jiraiya, I was joking when I said I targeted you. Interesting reaction though.


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

I didn't even realized you said you investigated me.

You know what you are?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcCO6E4NUs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 2, 2011)

*Current Vote Count*



Didi- Gabies, Intus Legere, The Gr8 Destroyer, Megalith, Wez, Cadrien, Roflcopter, Sajin, Kamikazi, Kitsune, Cloudkicker, Buto Renjin- *12*

The Gr8 Destroyer- Bioness, SageMaster, Wormodragon, blacklusterseph004, Princess Ivy, Hiruzen Sarutobi, Jiraiya the Gallant, Synn, Mio, Winchester Gospel, Atlantic Storm, Mei Lin, Marco, Fear- *14*

Hiruzen Sarutobi- Super Mike




1- Cadrien, Gabies, Winchester Gospel, Synn, The Gr8 Destroyer, Buto Renjin- *6*

2- Hiruzen Sarutobi, Intus Legere, Wormodragon, Atlantic Storm, Mei Lin, Marco, Cloudkicker, Bioness, KamiKazi, Kitsune, gumby2ms- *11*

3- Roflcopter, Wez, Sajin, Megalith, Jiraiya the Gallant- *5*


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:
			
		

> I didn't even realized you said you investigated me.


 
I didn't. Your overreaction however marks you as suspicious now. You're getting investigated as well.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

Phase ends in an hour and three minutes.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 2, 2011)

39 people left in game majority is 19.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

Which wagon shall succeed? Which option shall the trollbox unleash?


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

Didi is Mai and must die. 

 Governor should redirect the lynch if he has to.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 2, 2011)

I think lynching a confirmed Mafia is better than lynching on suspicion

just sayin'


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

I am 100% confident that he is Mai. Trust me on this comrades, he needs to die or we might lose Aang. If I am wrong, than lynch me next phase.


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree with Bioness. Megalith is just spewing nonsense.


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

Why not vote for Didi and than we'll see whose spewing nonsense?


----------



## Firaea (Apr 2, 2011)

What confirmation is there that Didi IS mafia, and The Gr8 Destroyer isn't just diverting attention from himself to live one more phase? 

As I recall it, Didi didn't even post this phase, did he? Without his defence, I don't feel safe about this. :/


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm sure some people need to be modkilled for inactivity. Sphyer, care to compile a list of people who haven't posted this and last phase?


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

Or we vote for Gr8 and target Didi at night and we'll see even faster.

Unless you don't want your teammate gone before you planned?


----------



## Firaea (Apr 2, 2011)

I guess no one's around to answer me. If there's a risk that Didi is Mai, then yes, he needs to go - he's a far more dangerous Mafia member than most others there are right now, apart from Azula, of course.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH DIDI]*

I believe there's majority now.

Meanwhile, The Gr8 Destroyer should be targeted at night if our killer is still alive, or at least roleblocked.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

With 39 alive, 20 is majority.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> With 39 alive, 20 is majority.





You're going by half the number of players? So no one's getting lynched?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

No. You just mentioned majority, so I corrected you, as that wasn't the correct amount (I believe).

It's whoever has most by the end of the phase, if majority isn't reached.


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 2, 2011)

Megalith said:


> I am 100% confident that he is Mai. Trust me on this comrades, he needs to die or we might lose Aang. If I am wrong, than lynch me next phase.



I'm fairly confident that he is an important mafia member, whoever he is. I'd be willing to bet on that. I have my own reasons.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> No. You just mentioned majority, so I corrected you, as that wasn't the correct amount (I believe).
> 
> It's whoever has most by the end of the phase, if majority isn't reached.



Oh, I see. It's time for the phase to end. Hopefully, Didi is indeed Mai.


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 2, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> What confirmation is there that Didi IS mafia, and The Gr8 Destroyer isn't just diverting attention from himself to live one more phase?
> 
> As I recall it, Didi didn't even post this phase, did he? Without his defence, I don't feel safe about this. :/



You have my confirmation, once again I am one of town's two cops. Feel free to investigate me or use truth teller if you want to confirm. Why am I making myself obvious? For reasons I can't tell right now but it'll become obvious enough after tonight.

Trust me on this, Didi is Mai and we have to keep Aang alive as long as possible.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 2, 2011)

lol it is not majority it is tied now wormo. how much time left in phase?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

Alright, closing up phase. Final vote count, Sphyer-kun.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 2, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> lol it is not majority it is tied now wormo. how much time left in phase?



Shit. 

According to LB, it's ending about now.




May the RNG lynch Didi. And if Didi is Mai indeed, look out for JtG and Bioness. They've pretty blatantly prevented him from gaining majority, it seems.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 2, 2011)

So it's tied, Did lynch get


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 2, 2011)

damn phase is closed right when I could actually vote for once. but if didi is town then mega is mafia. it works both ways.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 2, 2011)

fear is dead now though, does his vote still count?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll allow your vote, gumby. Make sure to vote for a box too; any that hasn't is going to be voided.

And no, his vote doesn't count.


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Shit.
> 
> According to LB, it's ending about now.
> 
> ...



How? Megalith came in here spewing nonsense. Bioness actually said he had some info. Either way, they both could be mafia and we just target whichever one isn't lynched.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 2, 2011)

fine best to test two people rather then one. *[vote lynch didi]*


----------



## Firaea (Apr 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> And no, his vote doesn't count.



Which means Didi still has majority. 

In any case, gumby, vote for Didi. Megalith seems trustworthy so far - it seems to be a risk worth taking.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

And box, gumby? 1, 2, or 3? Two has majority, I believe.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 2, 2011)

I already voted box 2. *[vote box 2]* never got the ruling on me voting boxes from you or syph anyway.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 2, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> How? Megalith came in here spewing nonsense. Bioness actually said he had some info. Either way, they both could be mafia and we just target whichever one isn't lynched.



Forgive me if I missed out. Bioness indeed found The Gr8 Destroyer, so that alone should acquit him largely. 

Megalith claimed a cop role and pointed at Didi being mafia, if memory fails me not. Generally speaking, there's little reason to doubt such claims, although if he is indeed lying and Didi ends up town, we have a target for ourselves in the night phase or the next day phase.

Either way, The Gr8 Destroyer is confirmed Mafia, and through this gamble, we're gonna fish out another one either way. inb4Didiwasframed


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

Didi has 14 votes, as opposed to Gr8's 13, and box number two clearly wins.

 Incoming write-up.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 2, 2011)

Didi-, Gabies, Intus Legere, The Gr8 Destroyer, Megalith, Wez, Cadrien, Roflcopter, Sajin, Kamikazi, Kitsune, Cloudkicker, Buto Renjin, Wormodragon, gumby2ms-*14*

The Gr8 Destroyer- Bioness, SageMaster, blacklusterseph004, Princess Ivy, Hiruzen Sarutobi, Jiraiya the Gallant, Synn, Mio, Winchester Gospel, Atlantic Storm, Mei Lin, Marco, Fear- *12*

Hiruzen Sarutobi- Super Mike




1- Cadrien, Gabies, Winchester Gospel, Synn, The Gr8 Destroyer, Buto Renjin- *6*

2- Hiruzen Sarutobi, Intus Legere, Wormodragon, Atlantic Storm, Mei Lin, Marco, Cloudkicker, Bioness, KamiKazi, Kitsune, gumby2ms- *11*

3- Roflcopter, Wez, Sajin, Megalith, Jiraiya the Gallant= *5*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

Fear's vote doesn't count, and Wormo and gumby are on Didi.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 2, 2011)

Edited it now


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

And let's not forget Hiruzen.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2011)

*vote lynch didi*

He's a great player and if the town looses him as a pro town is a pretty big hit, but the other players whose name I recognise seem to have banded on him, so I best act on this


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 2, 2011)

ban phase be over bro write-ups incoming. don't be azn-ing


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> And let's not forget Hiruzen.



Bring it on Bitch.


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Bring it on Bitch.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

If I DO die tonight, I am coming after you WAD!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> If I DO die tonight, I am coming after you WAD!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2011)

**


----------



## Firaea (Apr 2, 2011)

WHAT THE FLYING FUCK?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 2, 2011)

Not fucking cool.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry, edited in the player's name.

Edit: You guys voted for it. 

Options were #1 = Double Lynch, # 2 = Redirected Lynch, # 3 = Extra Mafia Kill for both factions (permanent ones too).


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

LB

We can't win with your stupid troll boxes

*goes off to being severely butthurt*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2011)

I heard bombs were supposed to explode.

Confirm/Deny?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 2, 2011)

I voted box fucking 1 not 2.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

That's still coming. Don't worry.  Just getting the major write-up out the of the way, and trolling WAD in the process.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

WAD your dead stop talking! 


Everyone stop talking!


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

I voted for three too.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Firaea (Apr 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 



The frog at the bottom of the well drifts off into the great ocean. Heh heh ... yep ... pretty damn honourable ... pretty damn honourable... 




In other news, lynch LB next phase.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 2, 2011)

Troll boxes being a great success so far


----------



## Firaea (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking at the troll box options, it could've been worse. You guys are lucky you lost only a somewhat-generic role. 

In any case, good luck to the town! Bring down the Mafia(s) with all you've got.


----------



## Savage (Apr 2, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Troll boxes being a great success so far



Not signing up for anymore LB games.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

Day Phase # 4 END (Continued) - Vengeful Wrath​
The Dai Li were to report to Azula. They knew the Fire Nation Princess was off in a scuffle elsewhere, so they waited within the inner palace of Ba Sing Se. They were recounting stories of their activities last night. One was speaking of the spectacular sex he was having with a room full of obedient Joo Dee's, the other was saying how he spent the night eating his way through the edible crystal catacombs of Old Ba Sing Se, buried within the foundation of the new city.

A third, notably timid, weaker, and intensely disliked one, mentioned how he had encountered a suspicious looking character. The character kept mumbling to themselves, saying "Tick tick tick", or something of the like.

"And when I asked him what he was doing out so late at night, he hugged me in an awkward way," the Dai Li agent explained. "I don't know why, but then he smiled and continued to say "Tick, Tick, Ti--"

The guard exploded. The others looked on silently for a moment, before saying it was for the best. They never really liked that guy anyways.


Hiruzen Sarutobi (Dai Li) was trolled from beyond the grave by WhatADrag (Master Yu).​


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> A third, notably timid, weaker, and *intensely disliked one*, mentioned how he had encountered a suspicious looking character. The character kept mumbling to themselves, saying "Tick tick tick", or something of the like.







> The guard exploded. The others looked on silently for a moment, before saying it was for the best. They never really liked that guy anyways.



:rofl



Death Note Coming Soon!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the game, this is my last post.

I'm always pro-town, even when I'm an independent. The day finally came that HS was mafia 

Later town. Good luck. You won't need it, mafia are derps


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 2, 2011)

lol

Why do you even vote for the boxes? I didn't vote for any of them. They're called "troll boxes", for fucks sake. 

/nightphase


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

*Death Note:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





For starters, I hate you all. Second, WAD STOP TALKING! Third, LB you really need to stop trolling/talking. You are a mod and therefore you shouldn't go around revealing people's roles and trolling everyone. This was why I wanted to be modkilled on Day Phase I.  Third, I was finally Mafia, FOR ONCE! Lastly, DO NOT TRUST BIONESS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, I HATE YOU ALL! YOU SHALL ALL FEEL MY WRATH STARTING WITH YOU WAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bye!


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 2, 2011)

oh shit this game


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 3, 2011)

Obligatory lol required here. Nice write up, LB.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 3, 2011)

That Lynch


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 3, 2011)

First off, Hiruzen, I didn't reveal your role. I said I didn't modkill you for claiming a bullshit role. The other players are smart enough to know that if you weren't modkilled, you were lying.

Second off, I can talk as much as I want _in my thread, in my game._ I don't reveal people's roles. Derp.

And finally, that was more than five lines. Lrn2count.


----------



## Friday (Apr 3, 2011)

LB you have been keeping Didi alive for too fucking long. First flipping a fucking coin to decide for the governor (which, for idk what reason isn't considered *CHEATING*) and it conveniently lands on stop the lynch. Then the troll box is "redirect the lynch"

How convenient.

I hate to do this but I agree with Hiruzen. You need to step back from the game. Be fucking neutral. You have the most posts in the thread. I don't even know how because you're the MOD.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 3, 2011)

Indeed it is. Town's luck sucks. Problem?


----------



## Mio (Apr 3, 2011)

Didi is obviously Azula


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 3, 2011)

Stop posting during the night phase.  I'll open this up in a few hours.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree with St. Lucifer.

/nightphase


----------



## Didi (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh hey I'm back from the weekend and what is this


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 3, 2011)

WRITE-UP IS NOT DONE.  DOING IT NOW. SHUT THE FUCK UP FOR NIGHT PHASE.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2011)

Sage you dick wad i'm glad you are dead .

/deadposting


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 3, 2011)

Can someone scour the thread, looking for other Death Notes from players starting from ? Much appreciated, and will rep.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 3, 2011)

Kyoshi warriors getting pwned, what's that 2 dead and one converted now?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 3, 2011)

Fodder tier players are fodder tier.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 3, 2011)

And 'lo I was indeed correct about Didi. We go after Zhao (Gr8Destroyer) now I'm assuming?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Death Note:

lol don't vote for the troll boxes


----------



## Sajin (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess so. He pretty much admitted it, didn't he?

*[Vote lynch Gr8 Destroyer]*


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the game LB. 
*
Death Note:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Mafia:* Good job, I wanted you to target me when I use up my one-shot and became generic. 
*Town:* Among the people I listed at the end of last phase, keep your eyes on BlacklusterSeph and Super Mike. Good luck.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Narcissus]*

*[Vote box 2]*

Because i know shit.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 3, 2011)

*Death Notes*









,


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 3, 2011)

Also

*[Vote Lynch TheGr8tDestroyer]
[Box 4+7-9+2-1+8-3÷4]*


----------



## Koi (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, at least Hama's down.

*[vote box.. 2]*


----------



## Bioness (Apr 3, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Gr8 Destroyer]*

He is Mafia also I also have info on others, but I think it would be best to lynch him first

*[Vote Box 1]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 3, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> And 'lo I was indeed correct about Didi. We go after Zhao (Gr8Destroyer) now I'm assuming?



I may be mistaken but I think Bioness said he was the Doctor.  But still Mafia is Mafia.

*[Vote Lynch Gr8 Destroyer]*


----------



## Bioness (Apr 3, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> I may be mistaken but I think Bioness said he was the Doctor.  But still Mafia is Mafia.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Gr8 Destroyer]*



Yeah I did, he's not Zhao


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 3, 2011)

People still voting for troll boxes even after all their bad effects


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 3, 2011)

Didn't LB say we have to vote for them?


----------



## Sajin (Apr 3, 2011)

*[Vote Box 3]* like usual. We're bound to get something good out of this box sooner or later... I hope.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Gr8 Destroyer]*

The doctor is probably a good target since he'd be protecting Zhao anyway.


----------



## Friday (Apr 3, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> *Death Notes*



I didn't post one?

~snip~


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 3, 2011)

If you did St.L my bad, I was going from where LB specified.

And yes, we have to vote Sage.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh yeah, my vote isn't random guys. Lynching Narcissus will lead to results, i guarantee it, not sure what his role is but he's definitely a mafioso.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2011)

You know what Fuck this game my stupid team put me up to this sacrifice shit it was Jiraya the Gallant's fucking plan all along

*[VOTE LYNCH JIRAYA THE GALLIANT]*

For being a shitty team mate and for having Red in his sig Team Gary all the way

*[VOTE BOX 1]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 3, 2011)

What's the reasoning behind gr8 and narcissus?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 3, 2011)

Well Gr8 was found out by Bioness and i just know things about Narcissus, read more into the night phase update if you're that interested you'll probably find out easily enough.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info
*
[Vote lynch the gr8 destroyer]*


----------



## Savage (Apr 3, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Gr8]*


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 3, 2011)

*[vote gr8]*

vote box: 0


----------



## Bioness (Apr 3, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You know what Fuck this game my stupid team put me up to this sacrifice shit it was Jiraya the Gallant's fucking plan all along
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH JIRAYA THE GALLIANT]*
> 
> ...



Nice try Gr8 Destroyer, but Jiraya the Gallant is part of the town

Now JirayaTheGallant I am not sure of. . .you guys need to get a fucking namechange seriously, I mean both of you, because that isn't a good user name to begin with


----------



## Savage (Apr 3, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Nice try Gr8 Destroyer, but Jiraya the Gallant is part of the town



And there you have it folks.

*[Vote box X-YZ]*

X=23
Y=5
Z=4


----------



## Savage (Apr 3, 2011)

To the edit you made Bioness-

Don't hate on Jiraiya


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 3, 2011)

Jiraiya's badass, don't hate on him 

It's easy enough to tell them apart anyway.


----------



## Savage (Apr 3, 2011)

But if I did change, would Gallant the Jiraiya be cool?


----------



## Savage (Apr 3, 2011)

Want to tell us your *real* teammates Gr8?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> But if I did change, would Gallant the Jiraiya be cool?



Judas 

you and Princess Ivy


----------



## Savage (Apr 3, 2011)

Who's Judas?

I've already been proven town but Ivy can be investigated.


I also think there needs to be some modkills. The Red Gil and Noitora I don't think posted. There might be a couple more too.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 3, 2011)

Why's my name being mentioned? 

Edit: I'm a suspect now?


----------



## Savage (Apr 3, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Why's my name being mentioned?
> 
> Edit: I'm a suspect now?



He could be bluffing but just in case you should be investigated.

It's an honor really if people do suspect you.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 3, 2011)

Why? of course it's an honor.
I gladly invite investigations.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2011)

What I want to know is minimum voteds needed to activate the troll box


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 4, 2011)

Troll box <3


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2011)

Lets do this. *[VOTE LYNCH The Gr8 Destroyer]*


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not voting for troll boxes any more. Really, one should only vote for a troll box if one wants to be trolled — hence the name —, and, personally, I don't want to be trolled. 

As for the lynch, I'll banwagon, though I'm quite sure Didi would be a better choice for the regulars.

*[Vote Lynch TheGr8Destroyer]*


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2011)

Marco said:


> Lets do this. *[VOTE LYNCH The Gr8 Destroyer]*



Marco I have info on you as well


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2011)

Intus Legere said:


> I'm not voting for troll boxes any more. Really, one should only vote for a troll box if one wants to be trolled ? hence the name ?, and, personally I don't want to be trolled.
> 
> As for the lynch, I'll banwagon, though I'm quite sure Didi would be a better choice for the regulars.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch TheGr8Destroyer]*



this is not a banwagon and Didi is dead


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 4, 2011)

Intus Legere said:


> As for the lynch, I'll banwagon, though I'm quite sure Didi would be a better choice for the regulars.


didi is already dead, double killing him might be overdoing it 


*[Vote Lynch The Gr8 Destroyer]*

*[Vote Box 2]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't have the time to play actively right now, but I'll be more active tomorrow. But before i leave for now...



Bioness said:


> Nice try Gr8 Destroyer, but Jiraya the Gallant is part of the town
> 
> Now JirayaTheGallant I am not sure of. . .you guys need to get a fucking namechange seriously, I mean both of you, because that isn't a good user name to begin with



FUCK YOU, I'M NEVER CHANGING MY NAME!!! 

Btw, I'm town too. If you're still suspicious, we can talk tomorrow.


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 4, 2011)

Huh. Somehow I missed the last write up. But, at least, my impression was right, Didi was, by all means, a relevant mafia player.


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Marco I have info on you as well



I'm glad you do, brah. At least you're there if I'm getting towned.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2011)

Marco said:


> I'm glad you do, brah. At least you're there if I'm getting towned.



This is true, you better behave then


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol. As if I have a choice.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 4, 2011)

*[vote box 2]* not gonna vote now if you haven't figured out why... on another note a lot of indy hits so far.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH THE GR8 DESTROYER]*

*[VOTE LYNCH TROLLBOXES]*


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2011)

I must say my role has given me most fortuitous luck


----------



## Mio (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay guys, my role has a secret hidden one-shot ability which allows me to be able to talk with my target whenever I want after I use it. Not even the game mods are allowed to talk about it, the description says they will act as if it doesn't exist.

Okay so, the target of my ability turned out to be Zuko. I discussed matters with him and he told me he wants to play pro-town and asked me if I can act as a communicator between town and him, I agreed.

He said he knows who Aang is but is worried he might be Sokka. He wants to attack Aang so he can become pro-town but doesn't want to attack Sokka by mistake. So, he's asking if Sokka can message me via hawky, I will tell him the message.


----------



## Didi (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw shit 
Was fun avoiding lynch though for 2 phases 

And now, for some *important info for town*:

*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 



My role was Mai. You can see in the Night 1 write-up that I was investigated by Zhao Mafia. And then, conveniently, day 2 a bandwagon starts on me easily without good reason. So, guys, if you want to find Zhao mafia, I'd look for people who started the bandwagon on me there. Especially Kitsune (whom I believe to be Admiral Zhao), Cadrien and Bioness (yeah I know he seems pro-town, but he might as well be a mafia cop) need to be noticed on that part.




Well, that's my 2 cents. I hope you guys find it useful.


----------



## Mio (Apr 4, 2011)

Well fuck that, I didn't read the phase and sir Zuko told me the updates.

Pity I had to reveal that ability of mine... I still have 3 others though.


----------



## Synn (Apr 4, 2011)

You going down, scum 

*[VOTE LYNCH THE GR8 DESTROYER]*

Also, going with box 2 this time 

*[VOTE BOX 2]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH THE GR8 DESTROYER]*

*[VOTE LYNCH BOX 3]*

A lot of people were blatantly trying to stop the lynch on Didi.

Bioness, if you have more info are you safe from being killed during the night?


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH THE GR8 DESTROYER]*

*[VOTE BOX 2]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

Rebellion against the troll boxes.

Let me make this perfectly clear: _you guys don't have a choice._ If you don't vote for a troll box, your vote will be voided. It's a requirement. Besides, who knows? It may be beneficial to you. You've just got to pick the right one.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

Sometimes, I just hate all of you. I can never wake up to things being perfect and just as planned -- someone always has to ruin it over night. Thanks a fucking lot.

I'll also do the day phase action later. I'm pissed off right now.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2011)

This game is hysterical would be awesome if box said "instead of lynching the town gave flowers cause the Gaang does not kill"


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2011)

What you mad about LB?

Will this (*[VOTE BOX 2]*) make you happy?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

One of the mafia QT threads got deleted because of one of the members. And, yet again, I'm bloody fucking furious.

/all you need to know

Edit: Nevermind, quick thinking saved the day. :33


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2011)

I didnt do it havent used the thing for hours


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 4, 2011)

Didi said:


> Aw shit
> Was fun avoiding lynch though for 2 phases
> 
> And now, for some *important info for town*:
> ...



I'll follow this and vote Bioness, since he incurred my wrath in this game.

*[Vote Lynch Bioness]* DIE, MUTHAFUCKA!!! 

*[Troll Box 3]*


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2011)

But isn't Bioness the one who accused The Gr8 Destroyer? And he's apparently from the Zhao faction.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2011)

I did say I was sacrificed


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 4, 2011)

So basically, JTG is Mafia. 

Nice.


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2011)

If he really is, I fear for my life and request protection.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2011)

Weeeeeeeeeeelp


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch The Gr8 Destroyer]*

*[Vote Box #2]*

Has anyone followed up on WAD's other Death Note comment?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 4, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> So basically, JTG is Mafia.
> 
> Nice.



I think you're mafia, Wez. 

My vote for Bioness was mostly out of spite, anyway.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

Day Phase # 5, Update # 1 - Mistress of the Modkills

With the fury of a thousand mods, the beauty of legend mercilessly smited the inactive Aggressor. He wasn't able to protest, largely because he hasn't posted. 



*Aggressor (Fire Nation Soldier - Framer) was modkilled.*​
Mod Note: There's tons more to come. I just have to figure out who they are.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I believe that answer's that question. Bioness is undoubtably town cop. Unless he's a very helpful mafia 

Bioness, if you want to investigate Narcissus, I think it would be beneficial because it would confirm two things. One, Narcissus' role. And two, Buto's allegiance.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

INCOMING DAY ACTION.​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

...Put on pause. I'm going somewhere, so I'll complete it once I get back. It'll probably be another TL;DR -- the most important one yet.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 4, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I think you're mafia, Wez.
> 
> My vote for Bioness was mostly out of spite, anyway.


Because he found your Mafia buddy? 

IF I DIE I'M MOST SUSPICIOUS OF SAJIN BUT IT IS BASED ON NOTHING.

JUST SAYIN'.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2011)

We don't even need to do anything,Mafia fight among hemselves


----------



## Sajin (Apr 4, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Because he found your Mafia buddy?
> 
> IF I DIE I'M MOST SUSPICIOUS OF SAJIN BUT IT IS BASED ON NOTHING.
> 
> JUST SAYIN'.



...Wat.

I thought we were bros


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 4, 2011)

It pains me to do it, old friend. 

But that's why I'm clarifying it is based on absolutely _nothing_, I'm not saying it so Town lynch you when I'm dead, just so that _if_ you do turn up Mafia I can be all like... told you so. 

You're just playing differently, you crafty fellow.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 4, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> It pains me to do it, old friend.
> 
> But that's why I'm clarifying it is based on absolutely _nothing_, I'm not saying it so Town lynch you when I'm dead, just so that _if_ you do turn up Mafia I can be all like... told you so.
> 
> You're just playing differently, you crafty fellow.



Much better


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2011)

Vote count, anyone?

EDIT: And LB's lurking here when she told us she's going somewhere.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 4, 2011)

LB just wants chaos.


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2011)

Order suits her more. As long as she's the one handing them out.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

Showed me lurking cause I just closed my laptop. I was out, but now I'm back, but I've got a prior engagement that will take up an hour of my time. I'll be back soon.

Enjoy the suspense.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Well, I believe that answer's that question. Bioness is undoubtably town cop. Unless he's a very helpful mafia
> 
> Bioness, if you want to investigate Narcissus, I think it would be beneficial because it would confirm two things. One, Narcissus' role. And two, Buto's allegiance.



Nah I'm not technically a cop

And Mio I talked to Zuko as well and I agree with this assessment.


----------



## gabies (Apr 4, 2011)

i need to catch up


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, back. Finishing up the write-up for the day action.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 4, 2011)

Dem day actions.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay. Well, it's not every day this happens, but I feel like the biggest derp.  I got the role of Aggressor wrong; this is what I get for taking a quick glance at the Excel sheet when doing the write-up. I suppose you all can laugh it in, but then I'd just mod-kill you. 

Anyways, his actual role was *Mafia Framer.* Same faction, Zhao's that is, but a completely different role. OP and that write-up have been changed to reflect this. Apologies for the confusion.

 I'm not going to live this down, am I?


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 4, 2011)

lol you see all the mistakes james made in his massive game early on? it's not impossible pl,us the loss of a framer is good enough news.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll finish the write-up for the day action now, and then recruit members to replace inactives, preferably those already dead.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, I'm replacing in ... someone... Who have I replaced, LB?

Someone give me a damn summary.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

Announcement: Amrun is replacing The Red Gil, who has been modkilled for inactivity.


----------



## Savage (Apr 4, 2011)

Like the new set guys?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

It's nice.

The write-up is getting intense. :33


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 4, 2011)

"This image or video has been moved or deleted"


welcome back amrun


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah for a 50 player game this thread is way to inactive. I can't really do much during day but spam


----------



## Mio (Apr 4, 2011)

My role is basically sit on my ass and hope I don't get lynched, no effort


----------



## Mio (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh.

See, I won already with no effort.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

No, there's still more to the game.  Don't worry.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 4, 2011)

many a four letter expletive would answer this action. can't decide which one. I wonder if katara can blood bend and get revenge?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2011)

Saw that coming.

Could Yue bring Aang back? Or does the ability only work on the living?


----------



## Mio (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh right, Kitara.

Who're you?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmm .. .alright then, after we lynch Gr8 kill Marco .. .and maybe Mio
Bioness has spoken


----------



## Mio (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm harmless, why kill me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Saw that coming.
> 
> Could Yue bring Aang back? Or does the ability only work on the living?



Yue's dead. Fucking Zhao faction.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2011)

Well fuck. Where have I been?

Not the end of the world. Though I'm not sure who's left, we still have all other members of Team Avatar, we just lost the most powerful one.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

You tell me                  .


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 4, 2011)

if katara revives aang would that count as a failed attempt at killing him and convert zuko and iroh to pro town?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2011)

Harmless or not thanks to you and Zuko's fuck up we lost Aang, so off with your head


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 4, 2011)

Augh...that is bad news. Hopefully Katara is one of the active members and not the inactives. If Katara is one of the inactives, welp....they'll be replaced soon hopefully.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

I'mma just say it's Katara, with an a. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I had prom the other night, but I didn't realize I missed so much in such a short time span. I can't be arsed to go back and read so my real game starts now.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2011)

her name is Katara not Kitara 

edit: ninja'd


----------



## Mio (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't modkill me for my derpness


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

You never claimed a role, so you're not being modkilled.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 4, 2011)

Fixed Katara


----------



## Mio (Apr 4, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You never claimed a role, so you're not being modkilled.


Was talking about saying Katara with an "i"


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

That is mod-kill worthy.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2011)

Can we just end this day phase before more derpiness happens


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm actually thinking of extending it. I've no energy for a write up, especially when they're this length.

This'll allow town to get its act together. The Avatar just died. What'cha gonna do?


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 4, 2011)

2 more hours bio but it looks like it will be gr8 depending on what is in the troll box.
edit; maybe longer


----------



## Koi (Apr 4, 2011)

Aang?!  What the hell, Zuko?! D8


----------



## Amrun (Apr 4, 2011)

*[vote lynch the gr8 destroyer]*

That's what we're doing, right?  I have no idea.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2011)

Also I get dat vibe from Koi. Scumdar is going crazy right now.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2011)

Everyone get your votes in, tomorrow we kill Zuko


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GR8]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 4, 2011)

........... Wez was Aang? 

Ok, I guess I was wrong, then. I'll change vote.

*[Change Vote Lynch Gr8 Destroyer]*


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 4, 2011)

the show has taught us what to do in this situation, hopefully katara is active in the game 

also hopefully the trollbox doesn't 'splode in our faces again


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 4, 2011)

WTF is up with this game?!  Another day phase that ends with me banging my head against the subway window.  First Didi and now Zuko?! BMH


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> WTF is up with this game?!  Another day phase that ends with me banging my head against the subway window.  First Didi and now Zuko?! BMH



Um Didi was Mai. a.k.a. mafia. So you be mafia bruh?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 4, 2011)

If I had the ability to vote twice, I'd probably vote Stringer.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 4, 2011)

SMH

I was banging my head against the subway window before Didi's role was revealed smartguy...which was what my comment was about


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not seeing trollbox options.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2011)

That doesn't sound too convincing to me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

It doesn't have to be convincing. It's a requirement for your vote to count.

Edit: Nevermind, that was directed at SB, wasn't it?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 4, 2011)

That's b/c you can't use logic...pity.

Not to mention, you're just trying to divert attention from yourself since you were defending Didi before he almost got lynched...classic Mafia maneuver.


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2011)

What the hell? People attack him all the time and the attacks fail. Zuko does it once and it goes through??


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, in the write-up he had Azula's help...

But yes, it was Zuko's kill. Congrats, he's singlehandedly pwned the Avatar.

Going to let this phase run for another 24 hours, and discuss troll box options with Sphyer.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2011)

I live for another day  to my team supermike and JTG


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

I will also have to find out who inactives are. I've got another person to replace someone; looking at list now.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 4, 2011)

Phase aint over buddy


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

Well fuck. I've been making a gigantic mistake for the entire game.  I forgot entirely about the Cabbage Merchant. Perhaps I should just modkill him? He's not really active anyways.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 4, 2011)

Chill, Stringer.

@ LB, I already voted *[Box 3]*.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Well fuck. I've been making a gigantic mistake for the entire game.  I forgot entirely about the Cabbage Merchant. Perhaps I should just modkill him? He's not really active anyways.



If by modkill you mean replace with WAD do it up yo


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2011)

How had Aang survived everybody else's attacks LB?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

You do realize that he gets all actions redirected from the nexus onto him, right? I've totally forgot about this fodder character's existence.  Find out who's been inactive for the last two phases (or more), WAD, and I'll randomize a role for you from them. I'll also have to give one to Didi (He's back! ) and modkill the rest, it seems.

Action after action after switch after trollbox after luck, Marco. That's how.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2011)

How is Didi gonna come back if he was part of a currently active mafia team?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't worry about that. The stipulations have been explained to him and will be kept from you guys, for maximum trollage.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 4, 2011)

Are we still doing troll boxes?

*[VOTE BOX 3]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure everyone else has posted recently so I don't think you gotta modslay anyone else so it's np np


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

I asked my lazy co-mod to detail a list of those players who were up for being modkilled today, as well as those who would be tomorrow. I've been far too lenient, but putting effort into the write-ups and troll boxes, as well as so many players, makes it hard to keep track of who's active and not. Still need to lay down the law, though.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 4, 2011)

lol this game is so hilarious.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 4, 2011)

@Bioness: Do you have any idea who Zuko is?
And like what Wez told you, Is your safety guaranteed? :/

So if voting of boxes is that important then..
*[Vote box 1]*

I'll retain my vote on gr8


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2011)

Bioness knows Zuko's identity.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I asked my lazy co-mod to detail a list of those players who were up for being modkilled today, as well as those who would be tomorrow. I've been far too lenient, but putting effort into the write-ups and troll boxes, as well as so many players, makes it hard to keep track of who's active and not. Still need to lay down the law, though.



You know I was expecting you to be more like Azula book 2 last 3 episodes this game but instead I am getting the Azula last 2 episodes of book 3 vibe from you 

Also would be awesome if box 1 gives me avatar powers instead of lynching me and allows me 10 kills a phase.  Now that would be some crazy trolling


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You know I was expecting you to be more like Azula book 2 last 3 episodes this game but instead I am getting the Azula last 2 episodes of book 3 vibe from you



You mean a psychotic prodigy on the brink of losing her sanity?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes I've known who Zuko was for quite some time now


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You mean a psychotic prodigy on the brink of losing her sanity?



Yes and banning/modkilling lots and barfing fire

Watch out for them pits


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, you mean when she starts to get paranoid and banishes everyone.  Yes, I suppose I am like her in that sense.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 4, 2011)

But what if you get killed Bioness?
Will you be able to reveal his identity before you got killed?


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, he will via Death Note.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2011)

You guys need to focus, and if you look through the past couple of pages it's obvious who Zuko is.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh I see, Death note sure to have been reliable on town's advantage.. It seems.


----------



## Koi (Apr 4, 2011)

Bio knows who Zuko is, but isn't the cop?

I gotta look over the role list now..


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 4, 2011)

Koi said:


> Bio knows who Zuko is, but isn't the cop?
> 
> I gotta look over the role list now..



Bio said he isn't a cop.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hero (Apr 4, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Like the new set guys?



Yeah I can't see the image either.


----------



## Hero (Apr 4, 2011)

Bioness said:


> You guys need to focus, and if you look through the past couple of pages it's obvious who Zuko is.



I haven't been keeping up with this game, but would you be so kind as to tell me who your suspects are? Like who exactly are you looking out for? I know the previous phase you said specifially who to lynch.


----------



## Savage (Apr 4, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Yeah I can't see the image either.



That is because you're blind.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> That's b/c you can't use logic...pity.
> 
> Not to mention, you're just trying to divert attention from yourself since you were defending Didi before he almost got lynched...classic Mafia maneuver.



I'm not diverting attention from myself. Yeah, I did defend Didi. I didn't think we had enough evidence for him. But if you look back you'll see I voted for him in the end.

But hey, you obviously know what I'm doing even more than I do.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 4, 2011)

@ JtG, GAR FUCKIN SET!!!


----------



## Savage (Apr 4, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> @ JtG, GAR FUCKIN SET!!!



Thanks. Can you see it or is it just brocken on my screen?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

It was working briefly after you mentioned it, broke, but is now working.

Also, cool it on the spam. I'm not afraid to modkill you guys.


----------



## Savage (Apr 4, 2011)

Bioness also said to watch out for Super Mike. I'm thinking he's some independent person then.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 4, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Thanks. Can you see it or is it just brocken on my screen?



I saw it earlier and repped.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 4, 2011)

Marco is Zuko? amrite?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Bioness also said to watch out for Super Mike. I'm thinking he's some independent person then.



Either Bioness is mafia, or you are. I'm thinking you because it's the second time this game you've tried me. I'm most definitely town and some mafia have already tried to snuff me.

Usually I try to stay somewhat quiet when mafia interact with me and try to hint at it, but I figured I'd cut your bullshit early.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Marco is Zuko? amrite?



perhaps 

Also I hate giving suspicion list, it leads to irrationals judgments or "towning"


----------



## Savage (Apr 4, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Either Bioness is mafia, or you are. I'm thinking you because it's the second time this game you've tried me. I'm most definitely town and some mafia have already tried to snuff me.
> 
> Usually I try to stay somewhat quiet when mafia interact with me and try to hint at it, but I figured I'd cut your bullshit early.



Well neither me or Bioness are, so that leave you to be mafia or independent. So, the question is, how do you like to die? Lynched or killed overnight?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 4, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Either Bioness is mafia, or you are. I'm thinking you because it's the second time this game you've tried me. I'm most definitely town and some mafia have already tried to snuff me.
> 
> Usually I try to stay somewhat quiet when mafia interact with me and try to hint at it, but I figured I'd cut your bullshit early.



Why did he suspect you the first time?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

And the plot thickens.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Well neither me or Bioness are, so that leave you to be mafia or independent. So, the question is, how do you like to die? Lynched or killed overnight?



Please, someone try to kill me. Try to kill me so we can put this loser on the to be killed list.



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Why did he suspect you the first time?



Because this guy thinks he's onto something, but he's terrible. I know I say people are bad players all the time. I do it to LB a lot, but this guy is either an extremely retarded townie or a extremely retarded mafia. Either way he needs to be exterminated as quickly as possible, if not for the town then for the fact he irritates me.

@Bioness: Drop a name. Toph could easily tell if you were lying or not. Might as well tell us who it is.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 4, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Because this guy thinks he's onto something, but he's terrible. I know I say people are bad players all the time. I do it to LB a lot, but this guy is either an extremely retarded townie or a extremely retarded mafia. Either way he needs to be exterminated as quickly as possible, if not for the town then for the fact he irritates me.
> 
> @Bioness: Drop a name. Toph could easily tell if you were lying or not. Might as well tell us who it is.



I could try telling him to back off. I'm sure he'll listen to me.

And yes, Bioness. Do tell.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

Toph needs to start using her lie-detecting abilities as opposed to roleblocking.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2011)

Nah, I'm pretty intent on his lynching now.


----------



## Savage (Apr 4, 2011)

Are you retarded? I said Bioness said you weren't good news, so you can shut up about me accusing you because it was Bioness. Killing you wouldn't prove shit either. Bioness already announced that I was clean, so you can stop putting up this front and get lynched like the mafia or retard townie you are.


----------



## Savage (Apr 4, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Nah, I'm pretty intent on his lynching now.



Good luck with that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't care if you're town. I want you dead. 

I don't know if you forgot, but on day one you were playing like this too. It's not good play, it's you looking like a dipshit.

You couldn't kill me if you tried.


----------



## Savage (Apr 4, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I don't care if you're town. I want you dead.
> 
> I don't know if you forgot, but on day one you were playing like this too. It's not good play, it's you looking like a dipshit.
> 
> You couldn't kill me if you tried.



Even more reason to lynch you. We don't need people like you on town side if your only objective is to bring us down.

Day 1 I remember me spamming. Now, I brought back up something Bioness said that can get you lynched. They're the same alright.

Is that a bet?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2011)

You're a detriment. You getting lynched would not bring any negatives.

100% no one can.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 4, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> You're a detriment. *You getting lynched would not bring any negatives.
> *
> 100% no one can.



Hey, I wouldn't say that.


----------



## Savage (Apr 4, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Bioness also said to watch out for Super Mike. I'm thinking he's some independent person then.





Super Mike said:


> You're a detriment. You getting lynched would not bring any negatives.
> 
> 100% no one can.



You see that quote above the one of yours? That what I said. I believe Bioness is town, so you calling what he said bullshit makes you look suspicious. Don't you think. This is why you're getting lynched next. Don't mess with Jiraiya!

Is that a bet?


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2011)

JTG, Super Mike is town.


----------



## Savage (Apr 4, 2011)

Marco said:


> JTG, Super Mike is town.





Well, dude better back off before he gets messed up.

Going to read back to see what Bio said about you. I can't remember, but I think it was good.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2011)

If that's the case then Bioness is not town, or I was framed. I'm most definitely town.

Also question. I never knew the extent of a frame. Does it last for one phase or the entire game? If it was the latter that'd be a pretty hax role.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2011)

I never lie in these Mafia games, I never even deny anything if I'm Mafia and am accused, I simple talk my way out of them using logic, except for that one time when LegendaryBeauty started a bandwagon on me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

What game was that?


----------



## Marco (Apr 5, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Well, dude better back off before he gets messed up.
> 
> Going to read back to see what Bio said about you. I can't remember, but I think it was good.



It was most certainly good.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 5, 2011)

I honestly am trying to remember, it's been so many Mafia games ago. . .

But yeah I'm not a cop and I'm part of the town, I'm just awesome


----------



## Marco (Apr 5, 2011)

But you HAVE reduced the chances of town winning. But who am I to say that?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2011)

*[VOTE TROLL BOX 3]*.
Damned trolling.


----------



## Marco (Apr 5, 2011)

Tch, Super Mike is as town as town can get. Azula faction has already targeted him, by the way. Zhao can have a go if he wants..

Well, I'm fairly certain I'm about to die tonight, so here's some stuff.

I'd known who Aang was since day phase 2. If you go through the votes that day and the write up of the night before, it's pretty obvious.

I've wanted to play the game pro town through and through. And I had my suspicions as to whether Wez was Aang or Sokka. I was also a little wary of attacking him in case the attack didn't fail. But then each phase he was attacked and he survived and ultimately I came to the conclusion that he seems to have some passive ability to survive which isn't mentioned in the role list. This coupled with Bioness not trusting me completely prompted me to attack Wez.

I thought some mafia is gonna catch on this and kill me and the best way to get town's trust is to become town as well. So I decided that I'd attack Aang. Herp derp the attack doesn't fail. Fucking.

My initial target (before I switched to Wez) was Cadrien or The Gr8 Destroyer. Someone investigate Cadrien tonight. 


If you guys are willing to trust me, I have a plan that will not only get Aang back but also ensure I survive at least a few phases and so does he.

This plan requires the aid of both Bumi and Katara. Bumi switches me with someone so that I survive the night. Protecting won't work since Azula's lightning can break through protection. Katara revives Aang and protects him.

So once Aang is revived, I'll be converted into a townie and so will Iroh. Aang can activate Avatar state. With him killing people at night and me killing people in the day and the lynch, we should be able to clean this up quick. I urge Katara and Bumi to consider this. I only attacked Aang because I thought the attack would fail and I'd be converted into a townie. 

Bumi, if you do plan to switch me with someone but don't suspect anyone, I urge you to switch me with Cadrien.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2011)

Marco said:


> Tch, Super Mike is as town as town can get. Azula faction has already targeted him, by the way. Zhao can have a go if he wants..
> 
> Well, I'm fairly certain I'm about to die tonight, so here's some stuff.
> 
> ...





Interesting plan you got there.


----------



## Marco (Apr 5, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Interesting plan you got there.



Hoping townies go for this. Aang is going to be revived either way and when he is, Iroh and me will be converted into townies. I just didn't expect the attack to go through.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2011)

Marco said:


> Hoping townies go for this. Aang is going to be revived either way and when he is, Iroh and me will be converted into townies. I just didn't expect the attack to go through.



Perhaps you should have paid more attention to your roledescription.


----------



## Marco (Apr 5, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Perhaps you should have paid more attention to your roledescription.



What do you mean? Aang HAD survived attacks and wasn't being attacked anymore.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2011)

Marco said:


> What do you mean? Aang HAD survived attacks and wasn't being attacked anymore.



My mistake.. I thought your role description mentioned you having a 50% chance of killing Aang if you attacked him...

Guessing I remembered wrong.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 5, 2011)

Marco's plan sounds pretty good.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 5, 2011)

Let's hope it works, Marco.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 



Balls       .


----------



## Marco (Apr 5, 2011)

Fuck, I'm sorry man. Really. I didn't think you'd die.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 5, 2011)

Wez must be heated.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 5, 2011)

We'll see what the night brings. Please do investigate me, you'll find the reason why I was so adamantly against Didi if you look back at his posts.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with Marco's plan. Bioness, I don't understand why you are trying to get Zuko lynched because he made a mistake despite it being clear that he wants to help the town side, as well as the fact that Aang is going to be revived tonight. You said you weren't a cop but you _are_ receiving all this information. There is a tracker among the list of independents, and if that's your role and you're playing every faction against each other, we might have to get rid of you as well. Pick a side, make it clear, and stop trying to cut down town's firepower.

King Bumi, do not switch Cadrien with Zuko. This should be painfully obvious but there is no point in switching two characters if you are going to publicly state it - if Mafia wants Zuko dead, they are going to target Cadrien and get Marco killed. Switch him with someone else at your own discretion and do not post it in this thread. If you have knowledge of another pro-town, PM them and gather their suspicions if necessary.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 5, 2011)

Unless it's a communicator/mafia/specific joint role (i.e. Masons), you can't PM them about the game or its suspicions.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh. Well, then, don't do that. 

Just don't post who you're going to switch with in the thread.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, I don't see Kakashi Hatake active at all. He's being modkilled and replaced with Didi.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 5, 2011)

Sphyer, aiyanah, someone do a vote count!  I can't kill someone if I don't know who's dying.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 5, 2011)

here to do a vote count
lb is being lazy as fuck smh


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 5, 2011)

<3                         .


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2011)

GUESS WHO'S BACK
BACK AGAIN
DIDI'S BACK
TELL A FRIEND


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Well, I don't see Kakashi Hatake active at all. He's being modkilled and replaced with Didi.



Won't replacing KH with Didi cause problems... you know, Didi knowing the identities of the remaining members of his former team and all that ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 5, 2011)

You remember the stipulations you deceased fuck?

Edit: Maybe, R o f l. Who knows? Only Didi and I know.  For all you know, he could be on the same mafia team yet agan.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 5, 2011)

LB smh **


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2011)

LB has erased my mind :0


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Edit: Maybe, R o f l. Who knows? Only Didi and I know.  For all you know, he could be on the same mafia team yet agan.



Giving him a role on the same team is the only FAIR solution.... 
Which means you didn't do that.
I mean, where is the fun in that, right ?


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 5, 2011)

lb is mib?? so we call her T now?


----------



## Sajin (Apr 5, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Giving him a role on the same team is the only FAIR solution....
> Which means you didn't do that.
> I mean, where is the fun in that, right ?



I was wondering that as well. 

Didi, Azula's name or the gallows. Pick one


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> lb is mib?? so we call her T now?



That's not a good sentence


Anyway,

*[Vote Lynch Gr8 Destroyer]*
*[Vote Troll Box 1]*


Still lynching that guy, amirite?


Also I still think Kitsune is Zhao for reasons I stated earlier.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't worry, R o f l. Things have been taken into account. 



Sajin said:


> I was wondering that as well.
> 
> Didi, Azula's name or the gallows. Pick one



Okay, I lol'd.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 5, 2011)

Didi was mafia, but he's back?

How does that shit work?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Don't worry, R o f l. Things have been taken into account.



Yeah... not buying it.


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Didi was mafia, but he's back?
> 
> How does that shit work?



Wooo hooo hoo it's magic!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't worry. Like I said, it's all been taken into account and worked out.

Or maybe I'm just trolling you all for my entertainment.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 5, 2011)

LB's so trolling


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Don't worry. Like I said, it's all been taken into account and worked out.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just trolling you all for my entertainment.



I'm betting on the second part of your post to be the truthful part. 
First part is just BS... >.>


----------



## Savage (Apr 5, 2011)

Spite game is spite.


----------



## Koi (Apr 5, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Didi was mafia, but he's back?
> 
> How does that shit work?



For real. 


Either way, I think I forgot to vote.

*[vote lynch The Gr8 Destroyer]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 5, 2011)

For the last time, certain limits have been set. Don't worry over it.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 5, 2011)

vote count

*Spoiler*: __ 



sajin>gr8
buto renjin>narcissus
bioness>gr8
string bell>grb
blacklusterseph>gr8
gr8>J T G
ivy>gr8
J T G>gr8
kitsune>gr8
Intus Legere>gr8
marco>gr8
KamiKazi>gr8
roflcopter.gr8
synn>gr8
_wez_-dead
meilin>gr8
JTG>bioness>gr8
Winchester Gospel>gr8
amrun>gr8
supermike>gr8
didi returns>gr8
koi>gr8
mio>gr8




20 gr8destroyer 
1-Jiraya The Gallant
1-narcissus

1-bioness, ivy, didi, mio *4*,
2-buto renjin, koi, kamikazi, *me*, synn, mei lin, marco *7*
3-sajin, J T G(can actually do math), JTG, winchester, amrun, rofl *6*
cadrien fails at math box-1 *?*

someone had to do it


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 5, 2011)

*votes:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*lynch votes:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sajin* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*Butō Renjin* -> Narcissus
*Cadrien* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*Bioness* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*Stringer Bell* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*blacklusterseph004* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*Gr8 Destroyer* -> JiraiyaTheGallant
*Princess Ivy* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*Jiraiya the Gallant* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*Kitsune* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*Marco* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*Intus Legere* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*KamiKazi* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*R o f l c o p t e r* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*Synn* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*Wez ★* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*Mei Lin* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*JiraiyaTheGallant* -> Bioness > Gr8 Destroyer
*Winchester Gospel* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*Amrun* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*Super Mike* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*Didi* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*Koi* -> Gr8 Destroyer
*Mio* -> Gr8 Destroyer

*Gr8 Destroyer -> 20 votes
Narcissus -> 1 vote
JiraiyaTheGallant -> 1 vote*




*troll box votes:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Butō Renjin* -> box 2
*Cadrien* -> box 2 
*Koi* -> box 2
*Bioness* -> box 1
*Sajin* -> box 3
*Gr8 Destroyer* -> box 1
*Jiraiya the Gallant* -> box 3
*Kitsune* -> box 0
*KamiKazi* -> box 2
*gumby2ms* -> box 2
*R o f l c o p t e r* -> trollboxes > box 3
*Synn* -> box 2
*Wez ★* -> box 3
*Mei Lin* -> box 2
*Marco* -> box 2
*JiraiyaTheGallant* -> box 3
*Winchester Gospel* -> box 2
*Amrun* -> box 3
*Princess Ivy* -> box 1
*Didi* -> box 1
*Mio* -> box 1

*box 1 -> 5 votes
box 2 -> 9 votes
box 3 -> 5 votes*







edit: someone always has to blitz you just as your about to finish


----------



## Mio (Apr 5, 2011)

You forgot someone gaiz

[*Vote Lynch The Gr8 Destroyer*]

[*Vote Box 1*]


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 5, 2011)

won't change anything mio. but sure. i'll add it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay, ending phase.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 5, 2011)

*Sorry, but I don't feel like doing a TL;DR.*

Day Phase # 5 END - Doubly Deadly

The Fire Nation Cop was stampeded to death by angry Earth Kingdom Villagers.

Smellerbee was dying of boredom, then simply died when she fell out of a tree.



*The Gr8 Destroyer (Fire Nation Soldier - Doctor) was killed.*



*Mei Lin (Smellerbee) was killed.*

DAY PHASE # 5 - END. NIGHT PHASE # 5 - BEGIN. NO MORE TALKING.

Mod Note: Troll Box #2 was a double lynch. It was selected at random.​


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 5, 2011)

*DEATH NOTE*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont care what it takes I will find a way back in this game and kill didi.  Also keep an eye out for Bioness and Cadrien.  LB you need to hook me up those drugs you are on and a sammich. OOOO EEEEE OOOOO AH AH TIN TANG WALLA WALLA BING BANG 6 LINES


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 5, 2011)

Definitely not for the sandwich reference.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope my pet use it's one shot well,when it can


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 6, 2011)

I suppose I should start on the write-up. But it's my birthday in a few hours; can I get a bit of reprieve? :33 Will determine whether or not to extend the night phase by popular demand.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2011)

All in favor of "fuck you start it", aye.


----------



## Savage (Apr 6, 2011)

aye      .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh look, there was an error in an action that I failed to catch earlier but miraculously noted during the write-up. I can't do it until the action has been corrected.  Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Savage (Apr 6, 2011)

How long it take for you to come up with that one?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 6, 2011)

Not long. Cause it's kind of true.  I was about to start the write-up, but then realized one of the actions could not be performed, so I was like "How convenient! " and notified the party. Waiting for their response.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay, I should seriously banish some inactives. I'm pretty sure blacklusterseph004 among others hasn't posted within the last few phases. Hidden Nin and perhaps CloudKicker as well.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 6, 2011)

lol lb w/e. at least you'll get the actions right this time.

blackluster voted last phase i remember from vote count. not that he helps any.

edit; i knew your ass was dead it kept throwing me when you were active in here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2011)

WhatADrag will return

And I will town with the hardest of them.

Except town is actually great this game

So I will mafia with the hardest of them.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Night Phase #5 END - Reviving Hope and Brutal Betrayals

Suki, the leader of the Kyoshi Warriors, had been following her own trail. She had caught wind of a rumour, albeit from a reliable source. Apparently, one of her own warriors had been seen as part of Azula's entourage, along with her brother Zuko. Suki had also heard that Aang had been struck down, but she didn't buy it. She was going to track down her own ally and find out if it was true or not.

A pair of golden eyes watched her draw ever nearer to their location. Suki had noticed the glittering sight of the gold, silken thread that symbolized the brave blood flowing through their veins, as well as the gold insignia representing the honour of the warrior's heart. There was no doubt about it -- it was a Kyoshi Warrior for sure.

"So it's true," Suki stated curtly, not even waiting for a response. "You're betraying your sisters."

The girl looked toward her former leader with tears in her eyes, subtly shaking her head. Suki disregarded this, however, and kept going.

"One of your sisters died back at the Serpent's Pass. Another, I'm told, was killed by Admiral Zhao himself. Yet you're here, daring to disregard the sacrifices of your sisters and join the enemy?" 

The girl began to shake her head more fiercely, though Suki couldn't tell if it was from fear or something else. Suki glared at the girl with something akin to disgust. "And yet you dare continue to wear that uniform, parading about as a Kyoshi Warrior and calling yourself such? Avatar Kyoshi would be disappointed."

"It's a good thing, then," a voice chimed in from above, that your precious Avatar is no more?"

Suki whirled about and evaded the fire blast. She only had time to register that it was infact Azula who had attacked her, before being blind-sighted and defeated by her former ally.

***​
Just as Zuko launched himself towards the young airbender from behind, Katara was regaining consciousness. Her stunning blue eyes widened in surprise as she registered just what was happening. Azula feignted an attack to get Aang into the perfect position for Zuko's retaliation -- and it worked.

Sokka distracted the firebending siblings for a moment with his boomerang, whereas Appa also bought time by airbending with his large tail, causing a mini dust storm. They had covered their facs with their arms for a few seconds before they realized they had been encased in ice. 

Katara was furious. Her hands whipped about at amazing speeds, almost as if she were paddling through water, and bent countless gallons upon gallons onto the royal siblings, and then froze it, encasing them in sturdy ice.

Sokka carried the injured Toph back to Aang's side, and Katara pulled out a small bottle filled with water from the spirit oasis from the North Pole. The water had special properties, and such, she was saving it. There was no better time to do it than now. Uncorking the bottle, she drew the pure water out with one hand, it rested above her palm and began to spin rapidly in a small circle. She applied the water to his chest, before channeling her healing intent into the fallen boy.

"C'mon, Aang," she murmured, tears flowing down her dark cheeks, "C'mon. You've got to pull through. You're the _Avatar. The world needs you._" 

Sokka watched on as Toph closed her blind eyes, all three weeping for their fallen friend. Minutes passed by in silence. No response.

Katara hugged the lifeless body to her tightly, sobbing freely. Sokka joined Toph in closing his eyes, his eyebrows twitching in sorrow. He was gone. The world's only hope of ending this war and restoring peace, gone. Their best friend, gone. 

The boy she loved. Dead and gone.

The bitter cool tears continued to carress her cheek.

***​
Iroh shook his head in dismay. The Avatar had been slain, and by his own nephew, with assistance from his wicked niece. Iroh had once said that even in exile, his nephew Zuko was more honourable than Zhao.

He questioned if this statement held true now.

***​
Zhao had witnessed it all. The death of the Avatar, all by Prince Zuko's hands. He was furious. If he couldn't have the Avatar's head, he would take the next powerful person: the waterbending girl.

Shooting flaming fists at her, his rage took over.

***​
A soft groan made Katara freeze in her spot. No...could it be...? She hoped it was true. The boy began to stir in her arms.

Aang. _He was alive._

She hugged him all the more, crying even harder, but this time, they were tears of joy. Aang stirred slightly in her arms, before groaning awake and rubbing his eyes clear. 

"What happened?" he asked, slightly dazed. He felt incredibly weak, but dimly registered he was in Katara's embrace. This made him feel good. 

"You were badly hurt by that jerk Zuko, but it's alright now, you're going to be better." Katara cooed to him, almost as if she were reassuring herself of this.  Aang took the time to enjoy Katara's hug, before he was abruptly pulled into a kiss. He blushed madly before kissing her lightly back. Sokka looked away embarrassedly, but Toph looked on unashamed -- even if she had sight, she wouldn't have looked away. 

Just then, however, a burst of lightning erupted through the ice, shattering it into countless tiny shards. At the same time, a fire blast erupted from overhead, aimed at Katara. Aang blew it back, dissipating it before it could harm his beloved.

"Stay back," the young airbending Avatar warned, "Or I won't hesitate to attack you."

A voice chuckled from the shadows, as a tall figure stepped forward, a companion at his side. "Or what? I know all about you Air Nomads and your pacifistic attitudes and battle styles. I researched you all in the great knowledgeable spirit being Wan Shi Tong's library in the Si Wong Desert, mind you. I know you won't lift a finger against m--"

A ferocious gust of air sent him flying back from whence he came. The Avatar was in no mood for taunts today. 

The accomplice of Zhao tried to detain Katara, the girl whom Zhao was intent on killing, but he wasn't given a chance. Azula generated and guided another bolt of lightning, only to be intercepted by Iroh who intended to redirect it. In through one arm, the lightning surged, Iroh guided it with his energy down through the stomach, and out through the other arm, the fearsome ex-general of the Fire Nation Army and The Dragon of the West, Iroh, doubled the redirection as an attack to aid Team Avatar. The lightning instead struck the Fire Nation Soldier, killing him instantly.

Before anyone could react, however, fireballs of an intense ferocity made contact with Katara and engulfed her in a wall of flame, her body collapsing under the assault. Aang, Sokka and Toph cried out, but were shocked, unbelieving. Zhao had just killed Katara, and there was nothing anyone could do to save her. Azula and Zuko halted their assault, watching on in astonishment.

The first thing that happened was an enormous change in air pressure. An ominous, almost tangible feeling of impending destruction was in the air. Tears rolled down the shining white eyes of the Avatar, the tattoos over his body glowing with the spirit of all those who had come before him and the fury of nature itself.

Aang had entered the Avatar State.



*Atlantic Storm (Suki)** was killed by the Azula faction.*


*Wez (Aang) was revived by Katara.*




*Cadrien (Katara)** was killed by Zhao.*



*Aang has entered the Avatar State.*

NIGHT PHASE # 5 - END. DAY PHASE # 6 - BEGIN.​​


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _DEATH NOTE_ 



Welp, it was fun guys. It's a damn good thing I used this now. Also, I said investigate, not kill me.  My suspects with no basis really: Kitsune and Princess Ivy. I'll be watching from the after life.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

How come I'm not town yet LB? 

And sorry, Cadrien for suspecting and almost attacking you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 has been banished and replaced with WhatADrag. Zuko and Iroh have been converted to the town faction.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Kitsune]

[Troll Box Numero Uno]*


----------



## Bioness (Apr 7, 2011)

Does this mean Marco Zuko can be town now


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, Zuko and Iroh are now pro-town.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2011)

Awh man, Suki. \:  She's so cool.  Girl deserves more love in fandom.


Biooooo, who do you have for us today?  Anything?


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Lots of people been suspecting Kitsune. Bioness, unless you have any intel, I'm thinking of killing her.

EDIT: And yay! I'm town. I hope you'll put this in an awesome write up LB.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2011)

Wait how is that not role revealing


----------



## Bioness (Apr 7, 2011)

Nothing absolute as I had before and I hate suspect list but 

Jiraiya the Gallant is my main suspect

Also the following people have very few post in this thread and often times Mafia members are quiet 

Amrun 5 (she recently replaced someone after dying early)
CloudKicker 	5
Synn 	4
Noitora 	4
blacklusterseph004 	4 replaced by WhatADrag
Narcissus 	4
Cubey 	3 replaced by Hidden Nin


----------



## Bioness (Apr 7, 2011)

Koi said:


> Wait how is that not role revealing



Koi where have you been we've known he's been Zuko for like ever, he was really bad at hiding it after Mio and I found him


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

I didn't replace mafia 

Much to my dismay. Been a really long time now since I've been scum.

But seriously, let's vote Kitsune it'll ensure good things


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2011)

I seriously can't keep up with who's replacing who v.s. actual modkillings.  Probably cause I'm tired but it's kind of confusing.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Koi where have you been we've known he's been Zuko for like ever, he was really bad at hiding it after Mio and I found him



Admittedly I haven't been paying too close attention to this game.  Two papers to write this week. \:


----------



## Bioness (Apr 7, 2011)

why Kitsune WhatADrag?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Scumdar pinging. Different playstyle than her norm. 

Also a bandwagon will force her to participate in the thread, thus generating discussion. Been a while since I talked to her.

Plus I finally get justice for the MD Zelda game


----------



## Bioness (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't think a vendetta is the best way to go about lynching WhatADrag


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Mio never found me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

It's not a vendetta. I adore Kitsu-chan. 

By all means, you're the all-star/leader/MVP of this game, I'll go with whoever you go with.

I'm just pretty sure my intuition isn't wrong this time.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 7, 2011)

Mio said:


> Okay guys, my role has a secret hidden one-shot ability which allows me to be able to talk with my target whenever I want after I use it. Not even the game mods are allowed to talk about it, the description says they will act as if it doesn't exist.
> 
> Okay so, the target of my ability turned out to be Zuko. I discussed matters with him and he told me he wants to play pro-town and asked me if I can act as a communicator between town and him, I agreed.
> 
> He said he knows who Aang is but is worried he might be Sokka. He wants to attack Aang so he can become pro-town but doesn't want to attack Sokka by mistake. So, he's asking if Sokka can message me via hawky, I will tell him the message.





Marco said:


> Mio never found me.





*[Vote Lynch Mio]*


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Sokka needs to start messaging me via Hawky. Seriously.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *[Vote Lynch Mio]*



No no. I did ask her to say that. She knows who I was. She just never found me. She's known it.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh, God, what's going on... x.x

Sorry I've been such a shitty replacement.

Someone tell me who is mafia and I will vote for him/her.


Bioness, please interpret that stupidfry thing for me because I don't get it.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 7, 2011)

Marco said:


> No no. I did ask her to say that. She knows who I was. She just never found me. She's known it.



Is she trustworthy? then

@ Amrun, I thought I discovered foul play but it seems it may not be foul


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 7, 2011)

Are you guys serious?

It is painfully obvious what Marco is trying to say.

Don't lynch Mio.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Is she trustworthy? then
> 
> @ Amrun, I thought I discovered foul play but it seems it may not be foul



Yes. She's town.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 7, 2011)

I was just confirming it, we're not lynching Mio

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*  for now . . .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

C'mon Bioness.

I need your help to support a WADWagon


----------



## Bioness (Apr 7, 2011)

Kitsune said:


> *[Vote Didi]
> 
> [Vote Box 2]*
> 
> Because balls.





Kitsune said:


> I was here long before Amrun.





Kitsune said:


> Hiruzen Sarutobi can't count, therefore he is scum.





Kitsune said:


> Weird, usually when you're a townie _everyone_ looks suspicious...
> 
> Koi is scum.





Kitsune said:


> Does Jiraiya the Gallant usually post this much?
> 
> If not, he is scum.





Kitsune said:


> *[Vote Box 2]*
> 
> *[Vote Didi]
> *
> He's too into it.  Usually gets really apathetic when innocent.





Kitsune said:


> Randomly *[Vote Noitora]*





Kitsune said:


> *[vote gr8]*
> 
> vote box: 0



These are all of Kitsune's post in this thread, too me this seems really suspect so for now, only post to call others scum or to vote
*
[Change Vote Lynch Kitsune]*


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 7, 2011)

People have been ignoring Yu's Death Note for far too long. WhatADrag said to be suspicious of Blacklusterseph004 before he trolled a confirmed mafia from beyond the grave. Blacklusterseph004 has been replaced by WhatADrag. So WhatADrag told us to be suspicious of WhatADrag.

Someone investigate him tonight.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

It turns out I was wrong about that. 

Go ahead with the investigation tonight, I'm glad you remembered that Winchester Gospel, you were seemingly the only one paying attention to that but it ended up being a false lead. I guess it was a random doctor protection afterall.

Though the other doctor protected Cloudkicker that night. That might be worth looking into. And since there is only one townie doctor and one mafia doctor, he must be mafia?


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 7, 2011)

How do you know which one was the false read?

All right, I'm not suspicious of you but how should we go about doing this? We have Sokka, and Bioness - if you're June, please work with us. Mafia is failing right now anyway.

Someone investigate WhatADrag for verification if needed, and someone else cover CloudKicker. He hasn't been very active lately so let's see what he says.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

I think we should look into the possibility that Azula was role assigned.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

> How do you know which one was the false read?



Hm? I know that the townie doctor must have protected BLS004 because obviously the mafia doctor will protect one of their own and I'm not mafia.

Investigate me at night if it puts your mind at ease but I ain't lyin' 

That being said, I find it a likely scenario that a non-mafia doctor protected my character when played by bls004, and that the mafia doctor protected Cloudkicker.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 7, 2011)

Did someone tell Kitsune I was a better scumhunter than her?  Is that why she said she was here long before me? 

I feel terrible for having no clue right now but reading the whole thread is just too daunting.  I'm carefully observing since I replaced in but nothing concrete yet.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 7, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> C'mon Bioness.
> 
> I need your help to support a WADWagon



Someone say WADwagon ? 

*[VOTE LYNCH WHATADRAG]*


----------



## Amrun (Apr 7, 2011)

Also, if Azula was role-assigned, it would have been to me, because I asked for it ages ago and LB said no because it would be too obvious ... I got a naive cop.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

I've been thinking of killing Cloudkicker actually. Also WG, I can't help but be suspicious of you. Don't have ANY evidence. Just this gut feeling. Maybe because I know you're very smart and really good with words. I was going to attack you long ago but decided against it cause I wanted to be sure.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Also, if Azula was role-assigned, it would have been to me, because I asked for it ages ago and LB said no because it would be too obvious ... I got a naive cop.



Haha. I was thinking of attacking you first phase since I thought LB would've made you Azula.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Hm. Well there was only two legit doctors, but.

Aang could have Water-Bended that night, and there is a skitzo role that could have randomed to protect.

So it's possible that the two protection targets given to us by the Fortune Teller that none of them were mafia. I don't think Wez waterbended, but it seems possible that the skitzo could have randomed protection on Cloudkicker. Or the skitzo protected my character when it was BLS004 and the townie doctor protected Cloudkicker.

Either way, the evidence is less solid than I think. Can't we just stay with Kitsu-chan?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 7, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> So it's possible that the two protection targets given to us by the Fortune Teller that none of them were mafia.



What makes you believe that what the Fortune Teller gave us was true ?
If I recall correctly, it only has a 33% chance of actually being true.. lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh. I didn't fully read that role then



Even more reason to not base anything on that shit.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't know what's going on here.. :/
*
[Vote Lynch Kitsune]*


----------



## Amrun (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, why the hell not.

*[vote lynch kitsune]*


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 7, 2011)

@WhatADrag: My mistake, it somehow slipped my mind that you have the previously protected role now.

Alright, I'm going to be gone for a bit so this is the last thing I'll say:

WAD, there's a lot of spite going around but I don't have anything against you. I'm just saying that I disagree with your conclusion: As you said, there is almost no chance that Wez spent a turn water-bending - it's a complete waste. And there is only a 25% that Dock protected someone, less when you consider all the characters he could have targeted.

So if what you say is true, the chances of you or CloudKicker being mafia is very high. We are comparing this to Kitsune, who is being lynched simply because she's going around accusing everyone of being scum - honestly, it seemed like she was just being facetious to me. I'm going to trust you for now because Bioness agrees Kitsune is acting out of character, but I suggest that Aang or Zuko kill CloudKicker tonight. If he flips town, we need to reevaluate whether WhatADrag is telling the truth.

*[Vote Lynch Kitsune]*

*[Vote Box #1]*

Whoever doesn't attack CloudKicker, wait for Suki to come back and post her Death Note. The write-up says she discovered the person that was converted to Azula faction a few turns ago, so there's a 100% confirmed mafia waiting to be killed today.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 7, 2011)

*[vote trollbox #1]*


----------



## Mio (Apr 7, 2011)

You sheep

[*Vote Lynch WhatADrag*]

[*Vote Box 1*]


----------



## Amrun (Apr 7, 2011)

I am totally sheeping this game. 

i ain't got shit


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't know what's happening here either. I only know Bioness are getting info from somewhere. Marco is zuko and now is a pro town. Wez was Aang and is now revived. That's all what I know.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 7, 2011)

​


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 7, 2011)

he returns!!. 

so kitsune or wad you say. hard to call. dam,n katara is dead now I`m all but useless.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 7, 2011)

Last day phase Buto Renjin accused Narcissus of being dirty, any more info on that front?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 7, 2011)

Excuse me, but why the fuck have i been replaced? I've posted in virtually every phase.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

This isn't Kitsune's game. Either she just is playing a little differently (which I doubt) or she's uninterested in the game. Either way, for now

*[VOTE LYNCH KITSUNE]*


----------



## Sajin (Apr 7, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Kitsune]*

I'm not feeling that good about this lynch tbh, she didn't seem that active in the last MD game either. But I guess she is a solid option overall out of what we have so I'm not opposed to it either.

Though actually, what about Didi? I mean, if he is a replaced ex-mafia, wouldn't it be very damn weird if he is now anyone else except the Azula mafioso?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

My vote is not going to stay on Kits more than likely. Just a filler until I find someone more deserving.

It's possible she just forgot about the game. I know I have. I don't think LB has been sending pm's regarding night and day phase starts.


----------



## Synn (Apr 7, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH KITSUNE]*


----------



## Didi (Apr 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Kitsune]*

Still think she is Admiral Zhao. Or at least from that faction.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

Sajin said:


> *[Vote lynch Kitsune]*
> 
> I'm not feeling that good about this lynch tbh, she didn't seem that active in the last MD game either. But I guess she is a solid option overall out of what we have so I'm not opposed to it either.
> 
> Though actually, what about Didi? I mean, if he is a replaced ex-mafia, wouldn't it be very damn weird if he is now anyone else except the Azula mafioso?



Yeah,um we asked LB about that, and she said everything was handled accordingly. I don't like it, but whatever.


----------



## Didi (Apr 7, 2011)

Oops I forgot the box

*[Vote lynch Troll Box 1]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

> If he flips town, we need to reevaluate whether WhatADrag is telling the truth.



Just investigate me dude.

Also the Fortune Teller is a lying Gypsy bitch


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

My one failure as a mod is not sending out PMs; theres far too many people to do it successively, and I assume everyone keeps up since they should've subscribed to the thread.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 7, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> My one failure as a mod is not sending out PMs; theres far too many people to do it successively, and I assume everyone keeps up since they should've subscribed to the thread.



Doesn't Sphyer send em out for you? I deleted my PM box, but I'm sure I got PMed about this game's phases beforehand.

Anyways...

*[Vote Lynch Kitsune]*

*[Troll box # 1]*


----------



## Hero (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow, WAD is now playing?


----------



## Mio (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, let's lynch him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

You can't kill me in these games.

I just return more powerful than ever.

I stood in the end against Hiruzen


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Sphyer sends out day phase PMs?  I was unaware.

Anyways, INCOMING DAY ACTION*S*.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Marco is gonna try to kill me I think 

Bad Marco. Bad.


----------



## Hero (Apr 7, 2011)

We'll see if you live


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Wondering if I should do them both in a post.


----------



## Mio (Apr 7, 2011)

We wouldn't waste our day kill on someone like you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Mio said:


> We wouldn't waste our day kill on someone like you.



Tell that to the two people who tried to day kill me in the HoU game.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Tch, I am disappoint WAD.

I'm not killing you. (Though I had a huge argument inside my head whether to target you or the one I'm targeting now)

I targeted Cloudkicker. Mostly because I don't want to kill you even though I suspect you. You make games more fun usually. Helps more if you're alive.


----------



## Mio (Apr 7, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Tell that to the two people who tried to day kill me in the HoU game.


Yeah, they wasted it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

I wanted it to be a surprise.

Fuck you, Marco. Now I'm going to give it a shitty write-up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Marco said:


> Tch, I am disappoint WAD.
> 
> I'm not killing you. (Though I had a huge argument inside my head whether to target you or the one I'm targeting now)
> 
> I targeted Cloudkicker. Mostly because I don't want to kill you even though I suspect you. You make games more fun usually. Helps more if you're alive.



I appreciate the compliment.

However I am not mafia. I'm not lying about that shit. So in before Cloudkicker flips town and I get witch-hunted 

I never calculated that the Fortune Teller was a lying, thieving, gypsy bitch. No wonder not many relied on her information.

It would be nice if she was right about CK though


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 7, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I wanted it to be a surprise.
> 
> Fuck you, Marco. Now I'm going to give it a shitty write-up.



So Clouds' gonna get revealed, right? Sorry for not paying attention if he was already. I've been out for a whole day (in real life).


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I wanted it to be a surprise.
> 
> Fuck you, Marco. Now I'm going to give it a shitty write-up.



Aww, shiiiit... This gunna be a townie, isn't it. Fucking.


That settles it. Change votes to WAD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm telling you I ain't mafia though.

If you would have targeted to kill me instead this information would have become available to you


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

I didn't want to kill you just on some suspicions, brah.


----------



## Hero (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmm what's taking the write up so long?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Marco said:


> I didn't want to kill you just on some suspicions, brah.



But that is how we play mafia. Or you just kill people because you dislike them. That's how I play 



Fireworks said:


> Hmm what's taking the write up so long?



LB puts the pro in procrastination


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

20 minutes isn't a long time. Calm ya ass down.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

She spends time giving us snarky comebacks instead of continuing the work on the write-up.

How she makes us wait


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

If this were any game but Avatar and I was SK, I would've killed people on mere suspicions. But I didn't want to kill any town people in this game to keep with the spirit of the show.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

LB gunna modkill WAD. So we don't have to use up a lynch on him.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 7, 2011)

Adding a box vote since I dont want to edit -

*[Vote Box 3]*


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Sajin, which mafia faction you from brah?


----------



## Hero (Apr 7, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> 20 minutes isn't a long time. Calm ya ass down.


I am calm! 


WhatADrag said:


> She spends time giving us snarky comebacks instead of continuing the work on the write-up.
> 
> How she makes us wait


LB. . Isn't it her birthday or soething. Or was that yesterday? She said that it would be her birthday in a few hours....


Marco said:


> LB gunna modkill WAD. So we don't have to use up a lynch on him.



That'd be good since his mafia skills are *ALMOST* superior to my own.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

I haven't gotten mafia in the last like six or seven games.

I was hoping I'd sub-in to Cycloid's as one of the mafia, or here as mafia. But to no avail.

I'm doomed to town forever.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 7, 2011)

Sajin, tell me why I shouldn't kill you.

Because I've already tried once, and am tempted to try again, bro. :33


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Such blatant lies. They just roll off his tongue.


----------



## Hero (Apr 7, 2011)

@WAD the funny thing is, I've never seen you in mafia games until this year 

And I've been in quite a few.

Also WAD you're probably mafia. Just sayin. Lol I don't really know.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Wez. Brah. How come you learned Firebending before I even joined your Gaang?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

*Day Phase #6, Update #1 and #2 - Fatal Fodder and Treacherous Townies*

Zuko had slain the avatar before. He was certain he had killed him. But that waterbending girl is (well....was, now) able to bring him back? Was it with that special spirit healing water she had told him about before in the crystal catacombs of Old Ba Sing Se? The one she was going to heal his scar with? That had to be it.

He had been furious at the time. He had killed the Avatar. He had his honour back. His father considered him a hero. He should've been happy right? But no, he wasnt'! In fact, he was angrier than ever. Why was he angry? Who was he angry at? Was it Ozai? Mai, Ty Lee, Uncle Iroh, Azula? _No, no, no!_ That's not it. Voices inside his head began whispering all the louder to him, cooing and encouraging vile words and his impending insanity. _'Who, Zuko? Who are you angry at? Who is it? Answer the question! Answer it, Zuko! Answer!'_

"_I'M ANGRY AT MYSELF!"_ Zuko roared, an enormous pillar of fire erupting from the ground. It just so happened to roast the perpetually-unlucky Cabbage Merchant, killing him on the spot. Zuko took no notice. He knew what he had to do now. He was angry because he was confused. And if he was confused with everything that he wanted, it meant he had to do some soul-searching; he had made up his mind.

He was going to join the Avatar.

***​
Jet chewed on a strand of wheat, skillfully twisting about, jabbing forwards, and hacking through the air as he practiced with his hookswords. Faster and faster he practiced, not taking note of his surroundings. It was this, in combination with a too-curious Kyoshi Warrior, that resulted in a tragic accident: she was pierced fatally and lay there dying.

Jet looked down upon her sadly yet coldly, before walking away. It had been an accident, he told himself. Along with the now deceased Smellerbee and Longshot, he had promised to make a new life here in Ba Sing Se. Why did nothing ever go his way?


*CloudKicker (Cabbage Merchant) was killed by Zuko.*


*Kitsune (Kyoshi Warrior) was killed by Jet's one-shot ability.

DAY PHASE CONTINUES.*​


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 7, 2011)

Now it's just an unstoppable kill. You have put me in a more powerful position. 

Sajin was saved by a lousy stomach ache.


----------



## Mio (Apr 7, 2011)

You morons.

Now lynch WhatADrag.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh dear God.





> @WAD the funny thing is, I've never seen you in mafia games until this year
> 
> And I've been in quite a few.
> 
> Also WAD you're probably mafia. Just sayin. Lol I don't really know.



I recently started playing mafia games like...three or four months ago. I forget 

And should we follow Wez's case against Sajin?

I'm doing it. I'm doing it big before someone bandwagons me and we triple town.

*[Change Vote Lynch Sajin]*


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH WhatADrag]*

Sorry, man...


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2011)

I dunno if I'm comfortable with a Kitsune lynch, especially for no good reason.

LB, are there hints in the writeups?


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't have any evidence against him, I've just been suspicious of him.

And I get annoyed when a kill fails because I need to decide whether I pursue it and attack again, possibly killing an ally who was saved, or I leave them at the risk they're Mafia and continue to survive.

So, Sajin.

Make it quick, brother.

I'm getting restless...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Kitsune was just killed. She was a Kyoshi Warrior.

There's no hints.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Marco tsk tsk.

No love for independents playing pro-town.

Kitsune was killed for information.

That Jet 

I'm also suspicious of Koi. I'll put together some posts on her later.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 7, 2011)

Wez is the fuckin avatar, so of course.

*[Vote Lynch Sajin]*


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2011)

..Oh.  Kidding I guess.  /:


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

Eh, who fucking knows. 

*[VOTE LYNCH PRINCESS IVY]*

I get a feeling you're not with us.


----------



## Hero (Apr 7, 2011)

Damnit. Why doesn't someone just kill Jet?


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2011)

Reading from my phone, on a wonky browser.

Auuurgh this gaaaame


----------



## Mio (Apr 7, 2011)

Jet will pay dearly for that.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Koi said:


> Reading from my phone, on a wonky browser.
> 
> Auuurgh this gaaaame



                                    .


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 7, 2011)

Wez, you sure Saj is Mafia?  Thanks to Didi they know you are Aang...not roleblocking you would be a dumb move on Mafias end

I'm still waiting to hear BR's tip on Narcissus


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Koi said:


> Oh shit.
> 
> Wait, if aiyanah was in red like that was she mafia?
> edit - j/k, probably not.





Koi said:


> There are so many players in this game I can't get a read on ANYONE.  Especially this early.
> 
> *[Vote Box 1]*





Koi said:


> Bio knows who Zuko is, but isn't the cop?
> 
> I gotta look over the role list now..





Koi said:


> Awh man, Suki. \:  She's so cool.  Girl deserves more love in fandom.
> 
> 
> Biooooo, who do you have for us today?  Anything?





Koi said:


> I dunno if I'm comfortable with a Kitsune lynch, especially for no good reason.
> 
> LB, are there hints in the writeups?



*[Change Vote Lynch Koi]*

Scummy Koi 

I hope I don't have to explain mahself


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

I told people to vote Koi before. No one followed though. She's been postin like that for a few phases.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 7, 2011)

I've said I don't actually have anything on Sajin, simply suspicions, but somebody is getting killed today and right now he's at the top of my list.

So I want to hear from him...

I was roleblocked when I tried to kill him, btw. It wasn't protection or anything.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Koi]*

I'm also suspicious of JTG.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I told people to vote Koi before. No one followed though. She's been postin like that for a few phases.



I wasn't around Mike,

Not that it matters, town actually seems to be performing quite well without me 

Still though, I'm feeling Azula from her. JS.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 7, 2011)

Marco said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Koi]*
> 
> I'm also suspicious of JTG.



How come, Marc my boy?


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

We NEED to get Azula tonight. There can be no hiccups about this. Town's survival depends on his.

Motherfucking Zhao and Azula. Town's chances would've been a LOT better if Bioness hadn't revealed me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm going to banish all the inactives in a brutal fashion today.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Koi is Azula.

Wait and see.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 7, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> I've said I don't actually have anything on Sajin, simply suspicions, but somebody is getting killed today and right now he's at the top of my list.
> 
> So I want to hear from him...
> 
> I was roleblocked when I tried to kill him, btw. It wasn't protection or anything.



I don't mind, Wez. You won't be able to kill me anyways.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

Players with few posts but are still alive 


*Gabies- 7*
Kamikazi- 12
Princess Ivy- 15
*Synn- 5
Mei Lein-10
Noitora - 5
Narcissus- 4*

Especially the highlighted ones. Chances are some of these guys are mafia. And of course Koi. She has 21 posts. Right around that "happy medium". No substance from her though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I don't mind, Wez. You won't be able to kill me anyways.



Are you playing pro-Sajin?


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

How do you check how many posts someone has in a thread?


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 7, 2011)

click the number to the right of the last poster's name


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2011)

In my defense I have had two major papers to work on this week.  

WAD how does my asking questions justify a lynch?


I am definitely not Azula.  But I admittedly have like no informationto share.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 7, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Are you playing pro-Sajin?



Not completely.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 7, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I don't mind, Wez. You won't be able to kill me anyways.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> _Avatar's Might_: His attacks during this state are unblockable/avoidable.
> 
> _Divine Judgement_: Any target that Aang targets for a kill will be killed no matter what. This includes things such as being bullet proof.


You'll have to do better than that, old friend.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

Look where it says replies and it should say like 1,250 posts. Click that and it has a breakdown of who posted.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

Wez, I don't think you can kill team Avatar, even with divine judgement/avatar's might


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 7, 2011)

Since Wez admitted to having nothing on Sajin and seeing WAD posting Koi's posts...

*[Change Vote Lynch Koi]*

And Marco, I'm still waiting.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 7, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Wez, I don't think you can kill team Avatar, even with divine judgement/avatar's might


Really? Awesome. I don't need to worry then.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 7, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> You'll have to do better than that, old friend.



I'm not sure what LB meant by "no matter what" but I doubt you'll be able to. Read the role list more carefully.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Koi said:


> In my defense I have had two major papers to work on this week.
> 
> WAD how does my asking questions justify a lynch?



Eh. Inactivity, even with legitimate real life priorities is never a good defense. People will just spite you for playing a game you can't fully devote time for.

I don't mind, but I still think you're scum 

I think from the posts I outlined, you were surprised when LB was still using red font for characters' deaths write-ups, because it made it seem like aiyanah was part of Azula(red) faction. The faction you're allegedly from by my accusation.

Also, overall, despite you having 19 posts in this thread, you haven't really even voted for many people. Just BROLY who turned out to be a pro-town independent (especially when I subbed in ) and Gr8 Destroyer, who is in the other mafia from the one I am allegedly accusing you of. Those are your only two votes.

That and your overall "What're we doing now guys?" questions to town and Bioness seems forced, like you want to be associated with town - but you're not


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

I and others already made it clear why we suspect you.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm not sure though. LB never clarified.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 7, 2011)

The only role I've read is my own and I skimmed that shit.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2011)

Bio had reliable information.  I have none, because a faction knows who I am and I've been roleblocked into uselessness anyway.

So, when you all lynch me for basically no reason other than a kneejerk, see who was into the idea.  They're going to be mafia.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Might as well role hint.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Are you hinting who I think you're hinting?

How early on have you been roleblocked? I am ready to change my vote now. Towning is getting tiresome


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Actually, now that I think about it, Gr8 Destroyer seemed raged at Princess Ivy and Jiraiya the Gallant for "selling him out". How has no one addressed these potential lynch candidates?

I mean they're from the Fodder Nation, and we need Azula. But still? Did people just think he was throwing us false leads? It seemed like genuine contempt to me.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2011)

Probably.  I think I know who the Schizo is but if there really are zero hints in the writeupd then I'm wring.

I've been blocked since night 3


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

It means regardless of whether you have protection, have tried to block Aang or miraculously switched around, the name submitted to me _will_ be killed.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

I haven't really started paying attention to phases until the last one, so I have no clue.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

I wish you would've brought that up earlier, WAD. Before I submitted my day action.

 I'm only useful for a vote from now till the end of the game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay. That seems legit. Unless someone picks up on the role you've hinted and calls bullshit on you, I believe it.

*[Change Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*

Three points against you:

1. The Gr8 Destroyer incident
2. Kitsu-chan called you scum and her scumdar is usually good 
3. Spite because you're a dishonorable bastard.

Would have been nice if we can scumhunt Azula but right now it's questionmark city. We must rely on Bioness-chan and Wez-kun for that to happen.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 7, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> It means regardless of whether you have protection, have tried to block Aang or miraculously switched around, the name submitted to me _will_ be killed.



Only in these cases?

Also I'm pretty sure someone confirmed JtG as town before.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Unless of course you're on Team Avatar. Then I'm either going to RNG it to another person, or simply call the kill a fail.

As long as he's in the Avatar state. Meaning three full phases: three day phases and three night phases.

SHIT JUST GOT REAL.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Only in these cases?
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure someone confirmed JtG as town before.



Which one though?


----------



## Sajin (Apr 7, 2011)

I think it was one with spaces in his name.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

Come on  guys lets vote for JTG

But seriously, I'm sticking with Ivy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

If Spacey is innocent, then the other one is guilty.

The logic is irrefutable


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 7, 2011)

Since I have so many kills lying around going to waste, it would simply be rude not to.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

Wez, bruh, when you usin dat avatar state? Or do you even get to choose?


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 7, 2011)

Fortunately, I was already in it when I got revived.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

He's already using it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

You should nuke Sajin, Wez.

He claims to not be playing pro-Sajin fully.

Which means he's reliant on having to be a tiny bit pro-mafia


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

So 3 full phases of kills. That is either going to be great for us or terribly awful.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll listen to you guys, of course. But I won't base my kills solely around that otherwise it'll be way too easy for Mafia to influence it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh and Koi-chan. Who did you use your ability on the first two nights before you were roleblocked?


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2011)

Don't kill Synn.  That's the only advice I have to share.  Things could get messy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

> 1.) EnterTheTao - *[Ty Lee]*
> 2.) Mangekyou SharingAL - *[The Blue Spirit]*
> 3.) *JiraiyaTheGallant*
> 4.) *Fireworks*
> ...



Basically Didi and WAD are our unknowns. We have the inactifags underlined and bolded which should be killed pretty soon by LB. Leaving only a few left to choose from.

Koi could be bullshitting us, but I don't know man.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

I hinted at my role rather blatantly a page ago or so.

You can lynch me if you want if you don't want to town inadvertently. But I believe I can be of help. I just want to live 

Basically, I'm wondering why no one even addresses the JtG/Ivy issue. I can understand dismissing the frantic cries of a dying mafia as misdirection. But to outright ignore it?

Something is amiss.

*[Change Vote Lynch Princess Ivy]*

Since there's confusion on the innocence of JtG,

Get 'em


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

I definitely agree with voting Ivy. I'm gonna go look back and see. Don't think I was looking hard enough.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 7, 2011)

i've posted every phase, but we've always had a target so i just haven't said much 


if you want my two cents though and seeing as there is no clear lynch target this phase, i have suspicions on fireworks and ivy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

But why do you?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Seriously, guys. One post per phase isn't going to cut it; that's not active, that's just getting by.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll make a new vote before I go since this seems to be the general consensus.

*[Vote lynch Princess Ivy]*


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 7, 2011)

fireworks has never voted and was against the early attempted hiruzen lynch.

ivy has asked a lot of questions regarding what's going to be happening  and who's role is what, and has only voted after the lynch was pretty  much unavoidable.

just general observations.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Princess Ivy]*

I get the mafia vibe from her. But my brain's telling me we're being trolled. And we need to find Azula more than Zhao's bitches.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Sajin is Azula though


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm thinking the troll boxes from now on should just revive a different player at random. What a way to add to the chaos.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 7, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Sajin is Azula though



I wish  It'll be known soon enough, anyway.

Also Azula can't do anything to Wez as long the Bus Driver is alive and knows what he's doing.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm thinking that might be because Fireworks is that role that can't vote unless it's the deciding vote. Not convinced.

Sajin has been slipping from my view the past couple of games. It's like he's invisible to me now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

So Azula hasn't used her lightning-bending since Night 1?

She was eligible to use it since Night 3?

Obviously in Night 2, she used evasion as her follow-up ability. But she didn't use any ability seemingly on Night 3, and converted some random on Night 4.

So was she roleblocked on Night 3?

Or is my literacy/deductive skills broken 

EDIT: Actually, I think Azula faction was modblocked on Night 3 for their Night 1/2 shenanigans, right?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah. They were. A normal roleblock would have been mentioned.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 7, 2011)

technically first night azula targeted amrun, used lightning bending on the second night phase. it was the double night phase



Super Mike said:


> I'm thinking that might be because Fireworks  is that role that can't vote unless it's the deciding vote. Not  convinced.


yeah, also possible.


EDIT: *[Vote Princess Ivy]

[Vote Box 2]*


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 7, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Yeah. They were. A normal roleblock would have been mentioned.


would it? i don't recall a roleblock being mentioned for koi who was apparently blocked on phase 3. though i might have just missed it. *goes to re-read*


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

I thought I remembered a roleblock being mentioned in an earlier phase. Maybe I'm not remembering correctly.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

The roleblocks are in actions. For example, one night, Toph was roleblocked by protected by Katara. As such, I incorporated it into the write-up as Toph, a blind earthbending girl who sees with her feet, was about to have her feet scalded by boiling water by Dock/Xu/Bushi, making her useless/unable to earth bend. Katara, however, having protected her, water-bent the damaging substance away.

It's in abstract ways like that.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

The action I've been waiting a lifetime for. 

INCOMING DAY ACTION


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 7, 2011)

Preparing appropriate reaction gifs...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Day Phase #6, Update #3 - The Avatar's Anger​
A glowing hand commanded full obedience of the oceans. The almighty Avatar bent an unfathomable amount of water, causing the life-giving liquid to heed his decree. How unusual it was, of course, for something that primarily sustained  life was about to be take one away.

Glowing eyes shone eerily bright, giving the boy the appearance of an unrelenting divine entity. Sokka and Toph looked on in awe, whereas Zuko and his Uncle Iroh felt relieved that he was on their side. Azula kept calm in the face of overwhelmingly bad odds; it wouldn't do well to act without a rational mind. It was Zhao, however, that was able to do so.

He knew this was it. This was the end of him, the end of his life, omitted from history books before he could even make it into them. Admiral Zhao closed his eyes, trembling in anger and fear before snapping them open and firing blast after blast of huge eruptions of volatile fire, intending to take on this immeasurable threat to his life and goal. Zhao wasn't about to go down without a fight.

Enormous waves of water circled Aang's body, engulfing him and forming the likeness of a huge marine creature with the glowing boy in the middle. He extended his arm out, easily vaniquishing Zhao's fireballs and liquid fingers encased around the murderer. His grip tightened, immersing the Admiral in the substance, before fusing back into the oceans once more. The Admiral was nowhere to be seen, only the glowing and silent boy remaining.



*Sajin (Admiral Zhao) was killed by Aang while in the Avatar State.*

DAY PHASE CONTINUES.​


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

Wez my boy


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Shit. Okay, bye guys. (in case I'm dying)

EDIT: SWEET! Now we just have Azula.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Why would you die?


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice job, scumhunters. 

ps everyone should read the comic 'water tribe'


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> The roleblocks are in actions. For example, one night, Toph was roleblocked by protected by Katara. As such, I incorporated it into the write-up as Toph, a blind earthbending girl who sees with her feet, was about to have her feet scalded by boiling water by Dock/Xu/Bushi, making her useless/unable to earth bend. Katara, however, having protected her, water-bent the damaging substance away.
> 
> It's in abstract ways like that.



..In which case, I have to see if I can figure out who the fuck is making me absolutely useless.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there are some members left of the Zhao faction, as well as Azula's.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Zhao Faction has the roleblocker and cop left, IIRC.

Azula's faction has Azula, one Dai Li, and a converted Kiyoshi Warrior left.


Azula faction's roleblocker, Ty Lee was killed long ago.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

So the Zhao Mafia has been reduced to a cop and roleblocker. Do they have a faction kill now?

And Azula's mafia only has Azula. Can a single Dai Li investigate people?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I don't mind, Wez. You won't be able to kill me anyways.







WhatADrag said:


> Are you playing pro-Sajin?





Sajin said:


> Not completely.





WhatADrag said:


> You should nuke Sajin, Wez.
> 
> He claims to not be playing pro-Sajin fully.
> 
> Which means he's reliant on having to be a tiny bit pro-mafia







Sajin said:


> Only in these cases?
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure someone confirmed JtG as town before.



This confirms that JtG/Ivy are the last two members of Zhao's faction because Gr8 got pissed as fuck and sold em out.

Pro-town move


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Forget them for now. Need to find Azula. She can kill Aang.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Well that's easy. It's Buto Renjin or Winchester Gospel if Koi isn't playing it slick


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Either way, the one thats been roleblocking Koi has to be from Fire Nation. Which is Ivy or JtG, perhaps if we can liberate that roleblock, she will be able to give us something significant for the night phase


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Lets just wagon on our suspects. Pressure them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

I will wagon Buto Renjin

*[Change Vote Lynch Buto Renjin]*

Information get


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Wait, who IS Koi?


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Lets do this. *[VOTE LYNCH Buto Renjin]*


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2011)

Who am I looking at tonight?  I investigated Kitsune last night, I should note.  LB just notified me that I _wasn't_ roleblocked a little while ago.

(Some protection would be nice btw.)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Also if Buto Renjin doesnt work out, he's been on Narcissus's case for the last few phases.

So more leads 

Koi is alluding to being Sokka. i think


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

I hope Sokka counter claims if he's not her.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Wez can waterbend her.

She likes it wet


----------



## Sajin (Apr 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 



Dammit Wez. I was doing so well, too  Lol @ me once mentioning I never played as a Godfather and then getting 4 of these roles in like one month. Not complaining though.

Azula faction, we can still win this if we work together and focus on getting the key townies out of the way. Also gl to my army which will without doubt avenge my death 

WAD, don't forget to eat the hat.

That is all


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

After looking at Narcissus's votes, he's literally only voted for Boxes, one post each day phase the whole game.

He's either that non-voter dude, or he's mafia as fuck laying low all this time and we never caught him 

Buto was trying to put pressure on him though, it's a sketchy call.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 7, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BUTO RENJIN]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 7, 2011)

wez rules and lol sajin the rng hates him. sorry I'm busy today but I am most likely not going to be useful this phase anyway.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

popcorn.gif


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2011)

Guess who's back... back again.

Replacing Noitora .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Noitora has been banished and replaced with Platinum.

Day Phase continues.

Edit: God fucking damn it. It's quiet, I finally get the energy to make the announcement, and then they always ninja me by a single post.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2011)

*[vote lynch Buto Renjin]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Platinum, vote lynch Buto Renjin.

Smooth sailing here on out 

EDIT: Fucking Swift ass Eridan.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking for someone to replace Synn.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Synn has been banished and replaced with aiyanah.

Day Phase Continues.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

late replacement here
someone catch me up on whats going on


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

So Buto over Ivy?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Apparently we're scumhunting for Azula instead of hitting confirmed Fire Nation


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay kidding, don't lynch aiyanah.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't like that. I'd rather take my chances. But, whatever.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 7, 2011)

Koi said:


> Who am I looking at tonight?  I investigated Kitsune last night, I should note.  LB just notified me that I _wasn't_ roleblocked a little while ago.
> 
> (Some protection would be nice btw.)



Ah, thank you.

[vote Buto Renjin]

Sorry can't bold from phone.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

You were just killed this phase, Kitsune.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Kitsune 

Fucking trolling ass Jet


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

someone talk to me 
tell me everyone who has been confirmed innocent


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 7, 2011)

bioness, wez, JTG with spaces, marco and mio, super mike are innocent, and koi is hinting town

remaining mafia are Zhao Faction with a roleblocker and cop left and Azula's Faction with azula, a dai li, and a converted kiyoshi warrior.

suspects at the moment are Buto Renjin and Princess Ivy


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

i see
i'll contribute more next phase once i read up on whats going on and get some reads
*[vote lynch buto renjin]*


----------



## Bioness (Apr 7, 2011)

*[vote lynch Buto Renjin]

[Vote Troll Box 3]*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

troll box too 
*[vote box 2]*

why must we vote to get trolled?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

I wanted to leave it out, but Sphyer insisted.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

You don't have to vote for a box.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

You actually kinda do. Who the hell said you couldn't?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, yes very good...kill me town 

*[Vote Lynch Buto Renjin]*

*[Vote box 1]*


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2011)

*[vote box 2]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

I haven't voted for a box since like the second phase. Just because.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Which is why your vote, while tabulated, was not factored into the ultimate decision of who was getting lynched by most votes since second phase. Just because.


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Buto Renjin]*

*[Vote box 1]*


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

Why do I always miss the activity?


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

All alone. Just how I like it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 7, 2011)

'cause you're fashionably late


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

*chirp chirp chirp*


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

I have school and track practice. I try my best when I can.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

why the triple post?


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm lonely and no one gives two fucks about me when I finally arrive because they're already gone.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

ABORT YOUR FUCKING VOTES

BUTO RENJIN IS THE JESTER, CLOSE FUCKING CALL

*[Change Vote Lynch Princess Ivy]*


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

Isn't the Jester supposed to get lynched to win?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes. So why the hell do we want to lynch Buto since he's so giddy about it, I also knew there was something gimmicky about his posts.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 7, 2011)

By the way guys, I'm town 
Why am I suspicious though?


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

So what do we do?

I say we kill didi again. Unless of course he tells us who his mafia buddys are/were.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Because Gr8 Destroyer sold you and J t G out several phases ago and both of you seemed to do everything in your power to ignore it, furthermore Sajin was trying to validate the innocence of JtG (the one in suspicion) and died revealing he was the GF of the faction you're both allegedly from.


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

No one said anything about the other JTG.

Gr8 was obviously lying because he said me and ivy the first time and me and super mike the second. Just a failed attempt.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 7, 2011)

But I'm really a town. 

The gr8 was just lying. What happened afterwards doesn't mean anything. :/


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> But I'm really a town.
> 
> The gr8 was just lying. What happened afterwards doesn't mean anything. :/



You probably are. Gr8 was lying and Sajin just followed up I guess. Trying to get us to town I guess. Won't work.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Whatever. If you're Fire Nation, we'll deal with you later.

We need to get our votes off Buto because it turns out he is the jester.

*[Change Vote Lynch Intus Legere]*

Generally sus/lurkish the whole game, and if anyone was role assigned Azula, it's him/her because LB personally saw to it that this player played her game.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 7, 2011)

I can't believe suspicious was taken away from me that easily. Anyway, I'm really a town.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Suspicions aren't taken away from you, it's just been agreed that Fire Nation is supposedly not a threat now if you don't have a faction kill, and we're Azula-hunting.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 7, 2011)

Aw, WAD found me out


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Win properly with town as we win


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh I see.. I'm not lying, I'm really a town but I don't know how can I prove my innocence. :/

I'll try to be more updated in this game from now on.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

SMH if we have to use the governor to stop the jester from winning because inactifags wont come back to change their votes

Has the governor redirected his lynch at all this game? Because if not, we should gun for Intus.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 7, 2011)

Who should I vote for?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Intus Legere.

I'm not towning in this game.

At least not at the moment


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 7, 2011)

WAD says he's not towning.

I believe him 

*[Change Vote Lynch Intus Legere]*


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Intus Legere]*

I agree with WAD. He's playing style has been very suspicious.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

buto is the jester?
thats funny, because the jester is already dead 

wad is mafia with buto
as you were


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> buto is the jester?
> thats funny, because the jester is already dead
> 
> wad is mafia with buto
> as you were



Is that so?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *Players List*
> 1.) EnterTheTao - *[Ty Lee]*
> 2.) Mangekyou SharingAL - *[The Blue Spirit]*
> 3.) JiraiyaTheGallant
> ...



Momo (Jester) - The lemur pet of the Avatar is always up to its antics. As such, the goal of the player who has this role is to get lynched. As a special catch, they are only allowed twenty posts per phase, and cannot hint at their role or others. S/he will win if s/he gets lynched, but the game shall continue. He loses if he dies any other way.

Where do you see "Momo" in that list, aiya-chan?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

i died once already in this game
after mentioning the likelihood of me being lynched and challenging others to lynch me, in phase 1

hidden kills are a funny thing indeed


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i died once already in this game
> after mentioning the likelihood of me being lynched and challenging others to lynch me, in phase 1
> 
> hidden kills are a funny thing indeed



So, you are Momo then?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Ah, so I'm mafia because I assume Momo is alive, because the possibilities of the one hidden kill being him is astronomically low? After I've nearly bandwagoned Buto to death?

Your logic is terrible 

Also I don't believe you were the jester previously.


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

Wez should kill Didi because he was previously mafia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

I think LB is trolling us and Didi is a town role but he is not allowed to drop names or vote for any of his previous allies, which is the stipulation to him being subbed in.

Intus is our best lead. Hats shall be eaten


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

fine, dont believe me
coming back into this game halfway through i have no obligations to have any real input
the jester is already dead though, i was the jester and i was eager to get lynched in phase 1
then i got trolled by the double night phase

its fishy that you would push for a lynch then claim your target is the jester though
i should read this phase to undertand whats going on

one thing i'll tell you is that the jester is already dead, so no one can win by being lynched


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

If you were the jester then who is buto?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

> its fishy that you would push for a lynch then claim your target is the jester though
> i should read this phase to undertand whats going on



How is it fishy when he was like "Alright let's do this " and then voted to lynch himself, and his posts have been sporadic and few in between the whole game which makes it seem like he was trying to abide by the posting limit rule?

If you really were the jester, then I'm not sure I approve of the conduct of you mentioning that was who you were as a hidden kill, but then again LB should have taken that into account when she allowed you to sub-in.

*[Change Vote Lynch Buto Renjin]*

Frankly I'm not convinced of your innocent, aiyanah. Mostly because I'm not convinced of Koi's, who claims that Synn(you) was clear.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

i cba about the correctness of revealing my previous role considering i could have done that via the death note. lb should have mentioned it when she brought me back, which she failed to. as a result i'll assume i am obliged to share whatever knowledge i had prior to my first death





Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> If you were the jester then who is buto?


lynch him and find out


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

Who is Bioness? I thought he was suki at first but was wrong. I don't remember who I said the other role he was but I want to know what you guys think now.(I didn't post who I thought he was)


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch back to Puto Buto Renjin]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 7, 2011)

It's ok guys lynch me, i don't care.


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> It's ok guys lynch me, i don't care.



Typical response from someone who doesn't give a crap about his mafia team because they haven't done shit to please him.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 7, 2011)

You sure about that JtG?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

If Buto is not mafia, then he's one of the two vengeful masons and is relying on his lover to use their one-shot in as a pro-town manner as possible.

Oma and Shu (Masons/Lovers) - They know who the other is. If one dies, the other gains a one-shot killing ability and will angrily kill someone in retribution before dying from a broken heart.

Question is, can we believe Buto is that altruistic when he had admitted to being jester falsely?

Either way, gotta test the lynch.

Actually...there's someone else he might be 

Are you rabid, Buto?


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> You sure about that JtG?


Not at all.


WhatADrag said:


> If Buto is not mafia, then he's one of the two vengeful masons and is relying on his lover to use their one-shot in as a pro-town manner as possible.
> 
> Oma and Shu (Masons/Lovers) - They know who the other is. If one dies, the other gains a one-shot killing ability and will angrily kill someone in retribution before dying from a broken heart.
> 
> ...



I'm positive he isn't a mason lover.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 7, 2011)

Who said i wasn't Jester?  Believeing aiyanah smh


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

Only one way to find out.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Which is why your vote, while tabulated, was not factored into the ultimate decision of who was getting lynched by most votes since second phase. Just because.



Good thing my votes have mostly been for someone who only had one vote


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

.......


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

I will surpass you in post LB! Even if that means senseless spamming!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 7, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Only one way to find out.


Indeed, thanks for making my win easier


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

When did we change from Princess Ivy? I don't know what's goin on. I'm actually surprised some of you are changing your votes so freely. Does not look too good.

Edit: ugh. *[VOTE BOX 1]*


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

It was all of a sudden. I don't think anyone knows shit and is just guessing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Who said i wasn't Jester?  Believeing aiyanah smh



If you are then fuck it, you win, town can still win secondarily which is basically the same thing as a regular win, and we lynch aiyanah the lying scum next phase.

No prob no prob


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 7, 2011)

It's all good WAD 

Keikaku Doori

*[Change Vote Lynch Buto Renjin]*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

lynch whoever you want
i'm watching free prac for the grand prix


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

I think winchester gospel, intus legre, Didi and koi are mafia. No reason behind it(except didi). Can someone kill them for me?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't think Didi would be put back on a mafia team. That would be the worst move in mafia history.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

True dat. I don't think LB is *that* stupid. 

Or maybe she did do it, in hopes of us thinking she wouldn't do it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

Plus if he were put back on a mafia there would be no stipulations unless he was assigned to the opposing mafia. LB wouldn't do that. It'd make her the worst host ever. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



balls.

what did you expect?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

koi is not mafia
discard that suspicion
she's roleblocked in all recent night phase write-ups


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 7, 2011)

Buto, why did you pull for Narcissus to be lynched yesterday?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Buto, why did you pull for Narcissus to be lynched yesterday?



If he's really the jester (or the other role he must have), it's probably because

1. Either we lynched mafia, and Buto gets town cred
2. We towned, and perhaps retaliated against Buto, in which a lynch benefits him as per his role.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

By the way, I forgot to mention in the write-up that Bioness is infact dead. Zhao's faction killed him.

He was Dock/Xu/Bushi.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Since I forgot last night, here's the write-up:

Night Phase # 5, Update # 2 - Psychopathic Tendencies

Zhao heard of a psychopath. He killed him. All subsequent actions that have happened after this were then completed upon Zhao, who, in case you forgot, was killed by Aang.



*Bioness (Dock/Xu/Bushi) was killed by the Zhao faction.*​


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't think he's the Jester. According to the first writeup, Aiya is the Jester (98% sure).


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 7, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> If he's really the jester (or the other role he must have), it's probably because
> 
> 1. Either we lynched mafia, and Buto gets town cred
> *2. We towned, and perhaps retaliated against Buto, in which a lynch benefits him as per his role*.


This.

I figured Narcissus hasn't posted much so i tried to label him Mafia, i knew people were gonna remember it since it came out of left field. 

If ya'll gonna lynch me might as well do it at this point, sure victory


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Bioness


----------



## Bioness (Apr 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 




Looks like they got me, anyway I say Princess Ivy and Jiraiya the Gallant are probably no good

Have fun guys, Town can do this


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 7, 2011)

I'ma go with Bioness, he's been spot on this game

*[Vote Lynch Princess Ivy]*
*[Vote Retard Box #1]*


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 




WAD 

 Sorry I didn't try harder.  If I'd noticed I was on the chopping block I would have defended myself.

I didn't really read the thread carefully but I have some suspicions.  I'm not going to tell you who since you lynched me.  Take that.

Also, just thought I'd mention that I think it's bad to replace players past the first phase.  People set down behavioral patterns which are rendered useless if the player is replaced with a new person.  The new person comes in fresh having said nothing for the beginning phases, which hold the most clues later on.  Totally defeats the purpose of the game, no matter what the role.  But that's just my opinion.

I leave you with my favorite clip from Avatar.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3T6RU1_3jk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Kitsune <3

Anyways. I feel like people have been mostly following me since I re-entered. I'll let you guys do whateva.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

I agree about the replacement thing, but you weren't lynched. You were taken from us Nagi


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Read the write up where aiyanah died. It mentions him flying next to Aang. So he could either have been Momo, Appa, or Hawky. I already knew who Appa was then. And the way the write up talked about aiyanah, I really doubt he was Hawky.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2011)

Ah, I was right about Bio.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

Also, I feel like Winchester Gospel is Azula or Dai Li. Go through his posts. He's only really been against the Zhao faction and well, it's WG. He has a way with words and he'll fool us all.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

Then let's lynch him and let Wez kill the other tonight.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm down for that.

*[Vote Lynch Winchester Gospel]*

How many vote changes will I have this phase?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

NF is fucking up for me, so I'll close the phase once I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE WINCHESTER GOSPEL]*


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm just suspicious. I have no evidence but it'd be good to have Winchester Gospel defend himself.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Winchester Gospel]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, but he's most likely to die anyway either by us or mod-smite


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Why modspite? He posts every phase.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 8, 2011)

*[change vote lynch winchester gospel]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 8, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Winchester Gospel]*

So we're lynching this person now? :/


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> *[Vote Lynch Winchester Gospel]*
> 
> So we're lynching this person now? :/



Better than you


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 8, 2011)

So many vote changes this phase 

Anyway, my last words for the night, i just want you guys to think about this. If Aiyanah had been Momo, why hasn't he been modkilled? Using prior knowledge and all is verbotten yet he lives. So he was clearly bullshitting.

I'm still here to help you guys out and my death won't prove anything except a sure victory for me so if you guys think Gospel's a threat

*[Change Vote Lynch Winchester Gospel]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm still suspicious, it seems 
So I'm still going to be one of Town's objective eventually? 

I'll have to find a way to prove my innocence then.
But I'm telling it. All the feelings about me in this game is wrong.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> So many vote changes this phase
> 
> Anyway, my last words for the night, i just want you guys to think about this. If Aiyanah had been Momo, why hasn't he been modkilled? Using prior knowledge and all is verbotten yet he lives. So he was clearly bullshitting.
> 
> ...



LB is not exactly strict on these kind of affairs 

I do think we should have someone take a look at you, though. Just not sure if it's possible.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 8, 2011)

Well she did make sure Didi doesn't go using his prior knowledge to fuck over Azula faction no?

And with that i'm out, should be interesting to see what transpires when i get back


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't think it's impossible to imagine that the only faction that LB wants to protect is Azula's


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> I don't think he's the Jester. According to the first writeup, Aiya is the Jester (98% sure).



After taking Synn's role, aiyanah is not the jester.  But then again I really can't keep track of anything what with all the role replacements and dead players being alive again.  

Oh wait so.. aiyanah.. may have been?  The first time?  But is currently not.

*[vote lynch Winchester Gospel]*

bandwagoning. \:


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Excuse me, but why the fuck have i been replaced? I've posted in virtually every phase.



Btw, was there a reason for this?  Just doing some backreading of this phase and now I'm curious.  I didn't notice this post this morning.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 8, 2011)

seriously quite a busy day out of town but nothing I can vote on.
*[vote box 1]*
J T G hella-active today everywhere.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Look, aiyanah could only have been Momo or Hawky. Momo's a lot more liklier. Buto's insistence that he's Momo is very suspicious.

If Hawky is alive, I urge him/her to hint his role.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

If Buto isn't the jester it's somewhat obvious who he is, and it's not mafia.

This phase has been pretty decent about information provided most of it wasn't through the result of night actions.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WG]*
I missed a lot...


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Rofl is also suspicious but then again, he always is.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2011)

Marco said:


> Rofl is also suspicious but then again, he always is.



I lol'd.
But then again, I always do.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 8, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Winchester Gospel]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 8, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WINCHESTER GOSPEL]*

*[VOTE BOX 3]* because we can't afford for any votes to be ignored.

People need to be on the ball tonight, btw.

Otherwise, I'm dead.

People with abilities, think about what you're doing. If anybody switches people switch them with somebody you don't think will be attacked or anybody you suspect of being Mafia.


----------



## Didi (Apr 8, 2011)

Hmm, why are we lynching Winchester?

Not that I mind

*[Change Vote Lynch Winchester Gospel]*


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Crap. Vote for your boxes. *[VOTE BOX 3]*


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

Hawky is still alive, but there's no need to reveal who.

*[vote box 1]*


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Then aiyanah was definitely Momo.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Ending phase in an hour or two. Need Sphyer to do a vote count.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

I might die tonight. If Winchester turns out to be the converted Kiyoshi Warrior for some reason, go for Intus Legere. Both illustrious members of the BD and KC and both don't generally play mafia. So I can only think of Intus who'd convert WG when WG's posts didn't seem to point to him having any important role. 

If Winchester is town, which is a huge possibility, I'd like to apologize to him.

If he turns out to be mafia, phew.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll probably be at least targeted tonight too.  But who am I looking into anyway?


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't know who you can look into but I'm gonna kill a bitch.

If I get it wrong...

Sorry.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Depends on the lynch. I wish Atlantic Storm posts his death note. He found the kiyoshi warrior. He's again an illustrious member of the BD and KC and would probably target Intus or WG at some point. Which actually raised the idea in my mind that WG could be the converted kiyoshi warrior.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

Marco, you can't let me play just one game?

Seriously, this voting for yourself thing is ridiculous. If you checked my posts, you'll see I said the exact same thing earlier. Yet everyone aborts a bandwagon at one sarcastic comment? Renjin was going to be lynched if he didn't say anything, yet he did, and now he's not. I'm thinking about this from every angle and those actions don't make any sense coming from WAD, even if he isn't mafia. Silly reason to change all of your reasoning.

If I didn't vote for some mafia members, its because I was usually active at the beginning of phases, before bandwagons started on some of the others. I've been doing nothing but playing pro-town the entire time even though I could've chosen to go off on my own. Jester isn't dead and I definitely know who it isn't.

*[Vote Buto Renjin]*

aiyanah's next.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 8, 2011)

@ Marco & Koi - You guys are safe.  I think Azula can't use lightning so Bumi can switch one of you (instead of Wez) and Wez can protect the other.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

Does that protect against roleblocking, though?  Last night was the first time since phase 2 that I got to use my ability.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay we're either all confused or mafia's trying to mindfuck us.

If Koi is indeed who she says she is, then I have to believe Hawky is alive. If Hawky is alive, who else could aiyanah have been besides Momo? Flying companion. Appa, Hawky, and Momo are the only 3 who fit. The mechanist's son wasn't aiyanah. Appa is someone I know. Hawky is alive. That just leaves Momo. Yet you say the jester is alive. So either you're lying or Koi is. Or I'm missing something huge on the town role list.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

@Stringer, why can't she use lightning? Also, here's a game where we're playing together and I ain't mafia. You're mafia, aren't you.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure, LB can probably confirm.  But I don't see how God Mode Aang can be roleblocked...


----------



## Didi (Apr 8, 2011)

I could tell you what Aiyanah's role was

You know, since I was in Azula faction

But I'd rather get confirmation from LB first if I'm allowed to say it, would hate to be modkilled over it


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Koi, please look into Didi tonight.

EDIT: Didn't see Didi's post.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

Despite what I said before, I've been under the impression that Hawky was Bioness. Don't know who he is if that's not the case.

Not saying that Koi is mafia, because I don't know. But look at her posts and look at mine. I've been trying to call out what I thought were silly or overlooked posts whereas her posts were what got you guys to call her out in the first place.

It's honestly not going to matter whether you guys kill me or not, but it's a waste of time. I doubt I can help much now but seriously.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 8, 2011)

@Marco - She can only use lightning once every two nights (ref role description).  LOL, BUSTED!  Foolproof way of knowing if I'm mafia 

@Koi - If that doesn't work, Wez can protect Marco and Bumi can switch you...


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

More important than the lynch, don't listen to Stringer Bell. I was going to say the exact same thing he did (edited my post while Iroh was watching, you can check, Marco) but I remember LB putting lightning in just as an aesthetic for when Azula was fighting. You can't be sure that Wez is safe tonight just because of the night 5 write-up, don't take your protection off of him.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

We can't have Wez waste his kills. But he already used his for today, right? Stringer, Azula used lightning last night?

WG, I am sorry but I think it's time for you to hint your role. If you're townie, it'd be best that you stop us from lynching a townie.

Azula's faction has no kills beside Azula's lightning right? And her kill should be hidden.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

Read my lynch vote post, it's pretty clear who I am. I don't care if you think the write-up is saying something else, but if I say any more, I'll be modkilled.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 8, 2011)

> The accomplice of Zhao tried to detain Katara, the girl whom Zhao was intent on killing, but he wasn't given a chance. *Azula generated and guided another bolt of lightning, only to be intercepted by Iroh who intended to redirect it. In through one arm, the lightning surged, Iroh guided it with his energy down through the stomach, and out through the other arm, the fearsome ex-general of the Fire Nation Army and The Dragon of the West, Iroh, doubled the redirection as an attack to aid Team Avatar.*



It looks like she used it to me...if it's bullshit, it would be nice if it was noted in the writeup


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

LB, I need clarification. How come Azula killed someone and the role wasn't hidden?


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 8, 2011)

lol not sure on count but if you were tonwed, you were towned WG. All will be clear at the lynch.

maybe the death of bioness.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Nah. WG sounds legit.

We really should have our governor redirect the lynch to aiyanah.

aiyanah gonna aiyanah.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

WG, you killed Kitsune? Dammit. WG's hinting Jet. I thought WAD was Jet.

Proper mindfuck. And this stupid phone. Depending on this lynch, my suspicions vary.

Stringer started posting all of a sudden so that's also a bit suspicious.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 8, 2011)

From NP #4



> *A bolt of lightning was sent his way*: it seemed Azula had no use for him. The Admiral barely managed to avoid it, however, and continued his assault at the Avatar, and even aimed at the Princess. If she wanted him dead, he wasn't going to hold back.



Looks like LB is just putting it in for dramatic effect.  It would be best to just get confirmation from her.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Too many townies alive and Wez and my timer is running out.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Wait, WG is hinting Jet?


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

That is exactly what I'm saying, thanks Stringer.

Lightning was used on night 4 and 5. *Never* assume Wez is safe because of the write-up. Sorry Marco, you've been a great help, that's why I didn't want Bioness to push for your lynch. But at this point, you're going to have to go defenseless.

Edit: I'm not Jet, I thought you were.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

She said she's playing pro town even though she could've gone her way.

Only Jet and June are alive IIRC. If WG were June, then she would've had some juicy information for her. Wait. I need to read the write ups.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I cannot confirm/deny these allegations due to rules in place.

Obviously


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm gonna get home and read write ups.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

All I can ask is that you read the role list carefully. I've already said more than I should be allowed to.

I'm suspicious of Stringer as well, I'm not sure what to think though. He did correct his post just as I was about to do it, but I don't know. Look through his history if you want, I can't be bothered to.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Some people in these mafia games are just plain invisible to me, i.e. whether they're mafia or town; I'd never be able to pick up on them. Those people are Stringer, Roflcopter, and Sajin. I'm gonna go over all write ups and role list properly now that I'm home once and I'll make a final post about what I think is going on.

I do think WG is June for now, so I'm gonna withdraw my vote. *[CHANGE VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

As I've asked earlier, since I've not been around most of this game:

Does the governor still have use of his lynch redirects?


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

But I'd really like LB to please PLEASE clarify about Azula faction's kills.

AFAIK, only Azula can make a kill and that is only via lightbending each alternate phase. And the role of the victim would be hidden. However, IIRC she's killed people in consecutive phases with the role not hidden.


A thing to note: LB said she really respected the people who were given the Azula faction roles.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

WG, Stringer Bell, Intus Legre

Of these three, one is Azula.

Simple. As. That.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 8, 2011)

if azula had used lightning bending the person would have had their role hidden upon death. that didn't happen so that last time azula used it was night two. mai was the one performing the other kills for the azula faction. 

the governor has stopped the lynch once via rng, he at least has one use left


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

And I'd really really like Wez to be intricately involved in these final hours of this day. I believe these could pave the way to an early victory for the town.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Kamikazi, exactly. But then how is Azula faction getting kills?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

> A thing to note: LB said she really respected the people who were given the Azula faction roles.



lol wait, you sure about that?

Because LB was definitely not fond of St.Lucifer/Hiruzen. And I don't remember her liking Didi too much after the TTGL game.

Azula herself though is different, I'm sure.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay, quickly replacing my vote for WG. I hope the phase doesn't end before I'm done with the write up.

Just precautionary. Cause if WG is indeed June, I think the loss wouldn't be as big as the possibility of getting Azula.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Winchester Gospel]*


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

If that's true, I don't know what to say. This is Intus Legere's first game, just like mine. I'm not saying trust him, but he's not a respected player, obviously.

Night 5 says Mio redirected the lightning but cabbage merchant was killed by Zuko the following morning, and no one else died to lightning. I think night 4 was when Azula really used lightning and was roleblocked or something.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> lol wait, you sure about that?
> 
> Because LB was definitely not fond of St.Lucifer/Hiruzen. And I don't remember her liking Didi too much after the TTGL game.
> 
> Azula herself though is different, I'm sure.



Well, WAD do me a favor and go through the player list and narrow down who you think LB respects.

By the way, LB respects Intus and WG quite a lot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Marco said:


> Well, WAD do me a favor and go through the player list and narrow down who you think LB respects.
> 
> By the way, LB respects Intus and WG quite a lot.



The only other players I see her admiring is Koi and to a much lesser extent, SB.

I do think that either WG or Intus are Azula, though. What a way to give incentive to a first-time mafia player friend of yours then by giving them the most coveted role who is idolized by the mod herself?


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh, you guys just struck gold.

Would LB really give Azula's role to a guy? 

*[Change Vote Lynch Koi]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Winchester Gospel said:


> Oh, you guys just struck gold.
> 
> Would LB really give Azula's role to a guy?
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Koi]*



lol, well Koi is indeed suspect.

But she alluded earlier to being Sokka, so we have to dealwithit, we've asked for the Real Sokka to give some indication of counter-claiming (obviously not outright) which we have yet to see. So if Koi ends up getting away with being Azula then the real Sokka is a shithead.

Also, I don't think LB's feminism is that strong in which she'd deny a man from having that role, I think she expects us too be that selective.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

That's a good list to go on for now, WAD. I'm sorry to say this but I guess even if I believe WG is June, it'd be best to lynch her to maybe get some answers. A pity though. He's incredibly smart and I'd love to play Mafia with him properly.

So after WG dies (she does have majority right?), we look at SB and Intus. And Koi. Sokka better counter claim her if she's not him, otherwise I'd rather go for the other two first.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

She refused to give Amrun the role of Azula even though that's most fitting barring LB herself being Azula.

Shit, LB's Azula isn't she?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

What a nice twist that would be, wouldn't it?


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

WAD, night phase 2. You followed Jet. How come you told us to be suspicious of Blackluster then?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

People legitimately thought I was Aizen in my DBZ vs. HST game.

'Twas funny.



> WAD, night phase 2. You followed Jet. How come you told us to be suspicious of Blackluster then?



Hm? I wasn't around in the game.

You're talking about my DN as Master Yu when I was trying to direct town's attention to the Fortune Teller's findings, which I didn't realize, are most likely falsified due to her 33% truth chance garbage.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 8, 2011)

I am here and keeping up with everything, but I'm not gonna let Mafia mindfuck me.

I will only completely listen to confirmed people when it comes to my kills.

Remember, I can be killed tonight.

What's the situation with the whole Jester thing?


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

LB, Azula faction has a faction kill???!!! SHEET!!


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

I wouldn't doubt that

Honestly I don't know what else we can do besides just go down the list of suspects and kill them. We have enough townies to play attrition, but the only thing is there is a possibility that Koi is lying/Didi is mafia (which I hope is not the case).


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay, Koi said she's Sokka. Or hinted. BUT. She said she'd die tonight. Sokka still has 1 life left, doesn't he? Wouldn't she know that?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

The jester was either aiyanah or Buto.

Buto, if he is not the jester, is another pro-lynch role that isn't mafia. So he's not to worry about.

WG, Intus Legre, Stringer Bell

Work with those three, Wez.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

Not saying I'm June (), but why are you choosing a cop over a tracker? You do realize Azula comes up innocent to investigations, right? I don't know exactly what kind of information a cop receives, but a tracker would still be getting interactions and kill targets.

Why did you think one mafia would have faction kills but not the other? ~_~


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Ah, can Azula use lightning? Because if that's the truth then our Bus Driver (he's still alive right) needs play smart this night phase. Otherwise you should be safe, correct Wez?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

> Why did you think one mafia would have faction kills but not the other? ~_~



Fire Nation's faction had only been getting their kills through Sajin, and if they have a faction kill when the only purpose to Sajin's role was to perform their night kill, then it calls into question the redundancy of his role or the reasoning as to why they haven't been regularly performing two kills per night.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll say right now I won't be surprised if Didi is Mafia, LB is the kind of Mod that would fuck with us like that. 

@ Mike - I hope so.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> People legitimately thought I was Aizen in my DBZ vs. HST game.
> 
> 'Twas funny.
> 
> ...



Master Yu followed Jet that night. Broly was playing back then?


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

Except they have been performing two kills a night, every one except the last one I think.

Or am I just not understanding something.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

He's really our enigma. I don't think he's hinted towards anything since being rezzed. He could be mafia, but I don't want to risk that yet. He hasn't posted enough.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

WG, tell us of your action results.

I can't seem to find you in the write ups after night 2 or 3.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

> Except they have been performing two kills a night, every one except the last one I think.
> 
> Or am I just not understanding something.



You're right, my mistake.



> Master Yu followed Jet that night. Broly was playing back then?



I don't know how you've come to this information, I would tell you who BROLY targeted the first two nights who was not bls004, and obviously I targeted Hiruzen the third night upon my return, but I don't know if that information can be released without breaking rules.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

What actions?


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

LB, please answer this question.

Does Zhao faction have a faction kill right now even though Zhao is dead? I mean besides Zhao's own kill.


Also, Azula's faction has a night kill. I'd been under the impression that since Mai had one kill and Azula had one, that that's all they had. I was wrong.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> You're right, my mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you've come to this information, I would tell you who BROLY targeted the first two nights who was not bls004, and obviously I targeted Hiruzen the third night upon my return, but I don't know if that information can be released without breaking rules.



Tell us who Broly targeted first 2 nights.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Winchester Gospel said:


> What actions?



You were alluding to playing pro-town, which means you are not a townie, and that you are an independent player who has chosen to side themselves with town.

The only possible independent players that you could be have actions available to them and are not passive roles.

So?



> Tell us who Broly targeted first 2 nights.



Mio on both nights.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Winchester Gospel said:


> What actions?



This is still in the realm of hinting as opposed to revealing so you won't be modkilled.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Azula faction should only have Azula's lightning bending now.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Mio on both nights.



Can't be.

Night phase 1 and 2 write ups say Master Yu followed a Kiyoshi warrior and then Jet.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Azula faction should only have Azula's lightning bending now.



They have a faction kill too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Marco said:


> Can't be.
> 
> Night phase 1 and 2 write ups say Master Yu followed a Kiyoshi warrior and then Jet.



Mio is the nexus. Don't play.

Herp derp.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

Marco said:


> This is still in the realm of hinting as opposed to revealing so you won't be modkilled.



That is exactly my point.

Both of you, please. Read my vote for Renjin and read the role list very carefully. It should be clear.

I'm not going to be able to respond much more, if town's gonna town, town's gonna town.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 8, 2011)

What protection abilities do we have other than my own? If we need my protection I'd rather preserve our key players than risk killing a Townie, I can kill in the day anyway.

As long as the Bus Driver is active and not retarded.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

They have a faction kill? That makes no sense.

Bus driver is our only protection role remaining I think.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Mio is the nexus. Don't play.
> 
> Herp derp.



Shit, nexus can redirect actions such as these too? Why'd that guy target Mio twice in a row.

If you're lying WAD, I'm gonna facepalm so badly.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

The Nexus redirects everything.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't have any reason to lie about my past actions.

I dunno, he probably thought after the first night that she wasn't mafia, that it would be a safe bet to keep hiding behind her so he wouldn't have to explode.

I on the otherhand, am Sergeant Scumhunt, and I was reading Hiruzen as mafia so I wanted to blow his ass up.

Mio->Mio->Hiruzen, Yu's night actions. I'm not lying, and it's already been stated and obvious who I've replaced in this game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Sounds like you guys are being productive;I'm enjoying your musings. Do you want some more time to think over your actions, or just have Sphyer do the vote count and then I end the phase?


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

Do NOT kill aiyanah.  Remember how I said not to kill Synn?

My phone browsr is effimg up.  Who am I looking into?


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 8, 2011)

That means aiya has no reason to lie about all the Jester stuff? No?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Buto isn't the jester.

He's the bomb. He tried to hard-hint the jester and even "admitted" to it when I called him out on it just so he could explode.

So aiyanah having been jester is wholly possible.

Unless you are stating that Synn/aiyanah was/is the bomb, Koi.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

WG, reveal your role and actions. You're dying anyway. Might as well help us. If you get modkilled, we can at least switch lynch to another suspect.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Marco said:


> WG, *reveal your role* and actions. You're dying anyway. Might as well help us. If you get modkilled, we can at least switch lynch to another suspect.



No. Tempted to kill you for encouraging it.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

LB, please give us time.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

If I get a general concensus, sure.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

Marco, no. I'm not getting modkilled.

The only reason we are having this conversation is because I want to help town win. If you're not going to listen to me, I'll just take a custom title for myself.



WhatADrag said:


> You were alluding to playing pro-town, which means you are not a townie, and that you are an independent player who has chosen to side themselves with town.



This is not correct.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

I think Koi hinted to Synn being the bomb. She said that it could get "messy",


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

Buto is not the bomb, unless there are two.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Then I'm fucking lost.

Buto seemed like he had no problem being lynched.

Which means he was jester or bomb. But aiyanah is claiming that he was jester previously, and now he's the bomb?

Why would Buto have no issue with being lynched?

Nah. There's a web of lies here.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Synn = bomb
aiya = jester/???
Buto = ???/jester

One is probably Zhao faction. I'm thinking aiya. But I don't feel strongly about it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *Then I'm fucking lost.*
> 
> Buto seemed like he had no problem being lynched.
> 
> ...



In my game. You've heard it here first.

This has been a smashing success.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

Buto is not the fucking jester. 

You guys are ridiculous.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm telling you what I found out with my night action.  I just don't know how to make it more clear without outright revealing.  But with his CURRENT role, do not lynh or kill aiyanah.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 8, 2011)

i think more time would be good


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Buto could simply be mafia mindfucking us. Or he could have simply not cared. OR he could be one of Oma and Shu and with his death, give town another kill.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Fuck it. I want to vote Princess Ivy again. No confusion there.

Edit

*[CHANGE VOTE BUTO]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

He claimed to not be either of the lover's masons.

I'm thinking now that it's possible Koi/Buto/aiyanah are Azula/Dai Lin/Kyoshi Warrior Convert.

aiyanah defused the Buto lynch by stating "Well I can tell you he was definitely not the jester", and Koi is covering for aiyanah saying that he's the bomb.

But then the whole unchallenged Sokka incident is the biggest strike against the evidence of Koi being Azula. So if the real Sokka is out there, you're a fucking asshole for not somehow trying to disprove Koi hard-hinting your role.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay, you guys are obviously in need for some more time.  I'll extend this phase until 11 pm EST.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd lol if Didi came in counter-claiming Sokka


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

R u srs

I knew Bio was who he was which is why I was relying on him for info at the beginning of the phase.  My investigation on Synn went through.  I told you that before aiyanah took his place.


..WAD who are you, for that matter?


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

aiyanah and Koi would have no problem covering each other if aiyanah's original role was Sokka. It really is that simple.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

you guys are sheer comedy when you dont know what to believe
listen to koi
mike is probably the remaining godfather


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay, here we go.

Mostly directed at Wez and Bumi. There is no foolproof way to protect us both as long as Azula is alive. You could protect me and Bumi could switch you but Azula could then just kill me with lightning. On the other hand, Bumi could switch me but then you would be susceptible to the lightning. And then there's the fact that you could end up protecting me and Bumi could end up switching me and thereby making you waste your waterbending.

Next. I thought WAD might be mafia and trolling us. He already knows Mio is nexus and could've been using that. However, I give him the benefit of doubt because 1. Jet was obviously active this phase and yet didn't counter claim our good man and 2. I owe him for trying to get him lynched when he was banned (even though he was the most crucial mafioso barring the godfather).

Next. Koi, WG, Intus, and SB are Azula suspects. WG sort of hinted he's an independent who is trying to play pro town but now he says we took the hint wrongly. Or he could be a mafia just confusing us (he'd basically let town think he hinted and yet he actually didn't). Koi hinted she's Sokka. Could be lying but then again, we can't do anything since no counter claim. Wez could attack her tonight and check (Sokka would survive). Intus is mostly inactive or invisi lurking so no way to do anything about that. SB posted a few times and left which makes him suspicious.

People need to scrutinize WG's vote and infer who he hinted.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Aiyanah, that really makes you look bad, bro.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Koi said:


> R u srs
> 
> I knew Bio was who he was which is why I was relying on him for info at the beginning of the phase.  My investigation on Synn went through.  I told you that before aiyanah took his place.
> 
> ...



All I can say is I'm independent. Role revealing not allowed and such


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

WG won't talk. Don't know why because as of now, he is the lead for lynchee.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Mike is fucking the biggest motherfucking townie in this fucking game.

WG, aiyanah, and Koi are either mafia together or they're who they say they are: Sokka, Hawky, and one more person.

If we can't come to a conclusion at the end of this day phase, and if you have no target Wez; then attack either aiyanah or Koi. If one of them is Sokka, he/she won't die and I won't mourn the loss of Hawky that much when they'd already be revealed and town's two vigilantes (you and me) also revealed.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Aiyanah, that really makes you look bad, bro.



i am mildly amused by the goings on this phase
lynch me if just to prove a point about koi, because there's still doubt about her innocence


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 8, 2011)

I think Buto is dirty. I was gonna kill him anyway, or Didi.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, aiyanah be scummy as fuck. I'm going with Koi/aiyanah/Buto though as the three Azula members.

I'd say Wez should pick Koi off if we're wrong about WG here. But ultimately is his choice.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay, wait. Mindfuck.

Koi is saying aiyanah/synn is bomb. WG is saying aiyanah and Koi would have no problem covering for each other if aiyanah's original role was Sokka. Sokka can't fly. aiyanah died while flying.

I need to go smoke and then come back to this game.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

Super Mike is fucking invincible town and aiyanah is pushing him and telling you to listen to Koi. aiyanah's first role was killed by lightning that goes through defenses, so there's a chance that he is Sokka. Koi's posts were the one's drawing people's suspicions all game.

I am running out of posts at this point so if you really don't get it, I can't help you. I don't know who Buto is, but I know who he isn't. Being able to pick between pro-town and independent play doesn't mean you're independent. Read the role list. Please.

I am not hinting and I am not giving you the results of my actions. That by itself is the biggest hint I can give you.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

i would advise wez not to attack me or koi
why you ask?
just dont do it if you dont want to town
i assume wez is smart enough for me not to have to post this, but i'll post it anyway


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Winchester Gospel said:


> Super Mike is fucking invincible town and aiyanah is pushing him and telling you to listen to Koi. aiyanah's first role was killed by lightning that goes through defenses, so there's a chance that he is Sokka. Koi's posts were the one's drawing people's suspicions all game.
> 
> I am running out of posts at this point so if you really don't get it, I can't help you. I don't know who Buto is, but I know who he isn't. Being able to pick between pro-town and independent play doesn't mean you're independent. Read the role list. Please.
> 
> I am not hinting and I am not giving you the results of my actions. That by itself is the biggest hint I can give you.



Maybe I'm just gullible as fuck this game, but this post makes perfect sense.

*[Change Vote Lynch Koi]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 8, 2011)

The fact is, Buto apparently isn't the bomb, he tried to claim Jester after WAD suggested it, people are saying he can't be the Jester, Mafia are the only people who would lie about this shit.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Then we have a plan. Wez targets Koi. If she is Sokka nothing happens. If not, then she's definitely mafia and possibly Azula. If Koi is in fact mafia then aiyannah is the remaining AzF.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

Hawky is none of those people.  I can send a mesage tonight to prove it.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

I was targeted once already by Hama.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Then we have a plan. Wez targets Koi. If she is Sokka nothing happens. If not, then she's definitely mafia and possibly Azula. If Koi is in fact mafia then aiyannah is the remaining AzF.



Can Wez be roleblocked in Avatar state? I thought it was just protection won't work, but perhaps I'm wrong.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

One point doesn't WAD.

And it's aiyanah's original identity. Sokka can't fly. Lightning can go through protection but Sokka can _deflect_ two attacks. First one was Hama's. I'd think he'd be able to deflect another.

And if Sokka is dead, then Koi isn't Sokka and is lying.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 8, 2011)

I must say I am enjoying all of this. 

Feels like the old Mafia games when it wasn't just "LYNCH THIS GUY" "LOL NO BECAUSE I'M THIS ROLE" "OH, OKAY. LYNCH THIS GUY THEN."

@ WAD - I believe my kills are unstoppable.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Nothing can block him in Avatar state. So it's a win-win. We either have a confirmed cop or Azula.

And it does feel like a classic game.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

*[vote lynch super mike]*
godfather is invincible and appears as town
i should have said you guys should roleblock him in my death note to account for the godfather


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Then if Koi is legit, and is vouching for aiyanah being the bomb, and aiyanah is claiming he was jester previously, then where does that leave us with Buto?

He was basically prepped and ready to die. Why? Maybe he's fodder and he didn't give a darn, better than scumhunting Azula I suppose?


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice plan, guys.  Enjoy weeding everyone else out without any help.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

There we have it. Aiyannah is mafia. There can be no other explanation.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

godfather is playing the town
wad is convinced of his innocence
you guys are lulzy for wanting to kill koi 
inb4:lmaoscumslip


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Koi, you send a message tonight. That takes care of Koi. Send it to Super Mike. Wez and I have marks on our head and it's not certain that we both come out of the coming night alive.

Between WG and Buto, we lynch one so that takes care of one. If the person lynched is town, Koi investigate the other one. If the person lynched is mafia, then well and good. However, Buto and WG could be same faction with WG having the more important role. WG also seems to be pointing fingers at Koi. So between Koi and WG, one is mafia. I'd rather take Koi's word over WG because Koi is apparently Sokka and hasn't been counterclaimed and can provide proof tonight. She has no reason to lie about sending message via Hawky unless she was getting lynched.

So between lynching Buto and WG, I'd go for WG.

EDIT: As for Wez's action. You either protect me or attack Buto. Koi will present proof of her being Sokka via a message through Hawky to Super Mike. If Super Mike gets no message, I can kill her tomorrow (if I'm alive) or you can kill her tomorrow or we can just lynch her.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

You don't get it. Now you're trying to twist the facts. First I am confirmed town. Mostly everyone knows my role.

Second, if Koi is Sokka then Wez won't be able to kill her. The only way she can die is if she is mafia. Which I'm am so sure of now.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll send Mike a message with everything I know.  I can check Buto tonight.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Winchester Gospel]*

Only logical course of action left. Done vote changing.

I suggest we bus drive Koi, or else maybe Fire Nation will roleblock her as they've supposedly been doing already.

I don't want a lame excuse tomorrow for why someone didn't receive the message.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

i should really read this phase to understand how you all got duped
bless your little hearts


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Well that's why Wez needs to send the killing action to Koi. If she's lying she'll be dead by the day phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i should really read this phase to understand how you all got duped
> bless your little hearts



Who have you even voted for this phase?


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 8, 2011)

I need to be bus driven. I don't mind protecting Marco or attacking whoever. But if Koi is indeed innocent we're leaving her kind of open.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Tch, Wez can't attack tonight can he?

Bus driver CANNOT be used on Koi. I repeat, NOT.

He must protect me or Wez. Depending on him, since Azula can either kill me or Aang.

Wez, you protect me. That way I won't die to a faction kill at least. They'd require lightning. Then Bumi can switch you. If Azula comes for me, well enough. But it could be that Bumi switches me instead of you. Azula can't be sure who to attack. It's in Bumi's hand. A total "Wine in front of me" moment.

This game is AWESOME!! My most awaited game based on my favorite show where I get the role I've coveted the most in Mafia who happens to be my favorite character and then this phase. <3


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Who have you even voted for this phase?



initially buto
now i've changed my vote to mike


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

If Koi is indeed Sokka, she can still deflect one attack. She'll be fine. I'd think it'd be much more important to keep Wez alive and then me to some lesser extent.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Frankly I think Koi is sus as fuck still.

She's saying she's been roleblocked the whole game since N3, but now she says she's gonna send a message overnight? Why would they randomly decide to stop roleblocking her?

Nah.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

I am seriously laughing right now: Zuko attacked Super Mike on round 1. I don't know if you're mafia aiyanah, but seriously, what the hell are you saying?

We _know_ who Super Mike is.

If you guys really need to lynch me to cover all your bases, fine. I'm Charlie Sheening all the way. But keep Wez switched, seriously.

Edit: Ninja'd by Marco. Also, WhatADrag, they might have started roleblocking Zuko.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 8, 2011)

I get an attack every phase.

So whilst I'm invincible I have 6 kills, used one today.

Shit's gonna go down.

WG has kinda convinced me, btw. So I'm personally gonna go for *[VOTE LYNCH BUTO]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Wez attacks Koi

Buma switches Wez or Marco

Koi dies if mafia. If not she will live, she has one deflection.

If Koi is mafia then aiyanah is lynched tomorrow.

The worst that could happen is we lose Wez. Best case scenario we keep both Wez and Marco with a dead AzF.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

> WhatADrag, they might have started roleblocking Zuko.



I don't understand what night roleblocking a day vigilante does?


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

The message comes via Hawky. Sokka can talk to Hawky directly and then it's Hawky's night action to send in a message.

But since Wez has a kill, he can just attack Koi or protect me. I leave it up to him. I'm certain that if we don't lynch Azula that I'd die tonight.

Bumi MUST stay on Wez. We can't take the chance that he dies. So Azula attacks me. Actually Bumi, don't fucking go WIFOM and switch me instead. You just switch Wez. We can't take the chance.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

> I am seriously laughing right now: Zuko attacked Super Mike on round 1. I don't know if you're mafia aiyanah, but seriously, what the hell are you saying?


cba reading back on this game
look how many pages there are
cba


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't understand what night roleblocking a day vigilante does?



I'm basing this on Marco's post from earlier. He said he may only be "good for a vote" from now until the end of the game. I interpreted that as roleblocking. If it is possible, it would be smart for Zhao faction to roleblock him but I also see they can only do it during night phases. I'm not sure what to make. If you still think it's suspicious, go with Koi.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Frankly I think Koi is sus as fuck still.
> 
> She's saying she's been roleblocked the whole game since N3, but now she  says she's gonna send a message overnight? Why would they randomly  decide to stop roleblocking her?
> 
> Nah.


we're just now finding out her role though. toph and bumi  can also both roleblock and wouldn't have known not to block koi earlier  on


lynch WG

wez kills depending on outcome of lynch

bumi switches someone

toph roleblock one of the suspicious people

koi messages super mike via hawky


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Wez, who are you thinking of voting for?

WG doesn't seem to have an important role. But her death could give us a lot of answers.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

The only way to confirm Koi's innocence is to attack her.

If we leave her be, she can just claim she was roleblocked (like she's claimed to be since N3) and not give us any proof of her allegiance.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Well that's why Wez needs to send the killing action to Koi. If she's lying she'll be dead by the day phase.



And town will be shit outta luck.  But go ahead.

And Hawky's action is seprate from my own, I believe.  Havent used him yet.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

KamiKazi said:


> we're just now finding out her role though. toph and bumi  can also both roleblock and wouldn't have known not to block koi earlier  on
> 
> 
> lynch WG
> ...



This could work.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 8, 2011)

I've changed to Buto... I just think the whole Jester/Bomb shit has been left unanswered so who's to say he isn't Mafia?

WG feels kinda in between to me, not as innocent as others.

Tonight is gonna be a mess. I would rather protect you, Marco, as you've been a huge help so far and I can simply attack Koi tomorrow day.

But I'm worried Mafia are gonna take advantage of me attacking Koi, because if she is indeed who she says she is and they know I'm gonna attack her, can't they simply also attack her and then that's her dead?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Koi said:


> And town will be shit outta luck.  But go ahead.
> 
> And Hawky's action is seprate from my own, I believe.  Havent used him yet.



If you're Sokka then nothing will happen. I think I said that already. The only reason you should be opposed to this is if you're mafia. If you're Sokka, all this does is validate your role.

I'm convinced you're lying though

@Wez: No. If she's Sokka, your kill won't even go through. She'll still have the deflection.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

> But I'm worried Mafia are gonna take advantage of me attacking Koi, because if she is indeed who she says she is and they know I'm gonna attack her, can't they simply also attack her and then that's her dead?



I don't understand whats the problem. We lost a power town role that's supposedly been roleblocked into ineffectiveness, and we basically come down with our final suspect list tomorrow.

I don't get why town is panicking when this is a clear win.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh yes, we have Toph too.

Listen to a few options we have.

*Option 1*
1. Lynch WG.
2. Wez protect me.
3. Bumi switch Wez.
4. Toph roleblock Buto.
5. Koi message Supermike. And and if Koi's not Sokka, Sokka please message Super Mike via Hawky.

*Option 2*
1. Lynch WG.
2. Wez attack Koi.
3. Bumi switch me or Wez.
4. Koi or Sokka message Super Mike.
5. Toph block Buto.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Sokka can't message Mike. The only way he can is through Hawky, who would message Mike with a message from Sokka.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd rather you protect me too, Wez. But I'm afraid with Azula out there; it doesn't mean much. Only Bumi can protect me and I'd rather he protect you.

I'm good for daykills but town can win this without me, I'm fairly certain. Considering you don't die.

@WG, I'd said the thing about only being useful for votes to misdirect mafia is all. No point in doing that now.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

They can't sign the message?


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah. LB clarified it.

So Koi can't say she was roleblocked. She'll just message Hawky to message Super Mike.


That takes care of Koi. No need to attack her, Wez.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

I think Sokka can message Hawky like a mason. And Hawky can tell the MOD to pm someone on his behalf with a specific message.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

They can't sign it.  To ensure this, any message sent by Hawky to another player must be sent to me as well.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Then we should still attack Koi.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

But if Hawky directly messages someone, why would one need a sign? Or can we send pms without the receiver getting to know our identity?


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Why, SM? The message by Hawky should just say, "Koi is Sokka". And if someone else is Sokka and he does this, the message will say "[ENTER NAME] is Sokka" or "Koi isn't Hawky".


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Ah, that makes sense. We'll do that then. So Wez will protect you and we'll have two kills tomorrow.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 8, 2011)

the message doesn't need to be signed. the message just needs to say "trust koi" if koi is sokka, or "kill koi" if sokka is someone else

EDIT: yeah what marco said


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome, so I do believe we have our strategy worked out.

Anything else we haven't covered in this extremely productive day phase?


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 8, 2011)

and i think i need to switch my vote over still, so *[Change Vote Lynch Winchester Gospel]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah. Mafia fuck you. We're gonna win this one 

*[CHANGE VOTE WG]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Phase isn't closing for another nine hours and twenty minutes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Phase isn't closing for another nine hours and twenty minutes.



BUT WHYYYYY


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

..Can one send nudes via Hawky?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Because you guys wanted more time, so I extended it to 11 PM EST. Fuck you if you think I'm going to change it and do the write-up now. You brought this upon yourselves.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Why LB

Koi, this only applies if you are Sokka


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Because you guys wanted more time, so I extended it to 11 PM EST. Fuck you if you think I'm going to change it and do the write-up now. You brought this upon yourselves.



...you could always just lynch WG with a very basic Winchester Gospel[His Role] has been lynched, and edit it in the write-up itself later, y'know?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> ...you could always just lynch WG with a very basic Winchester Gospel[His Role] has been lynched, and edit it in the write-up itself later, y'know?



I could. But that would mean work now, in addition to later. Besides, the suspense is killing you all.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

who confirmed super mike innocent?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I could. But that would mean work now, in addition to later. Besides, the suspense is killing you all.



...Work? That response you just typed to me probably has more words and characters necessary in order to write "WG[WHOEVER] has been lynched".


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

trollface.jpg


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

aiyanah, I did.


@Town, We don't definitively get 2 kills next day phase. If Azula is smart, she'll use lightning on me. Only way I can survive that is if Bumi switches me. But Bumi MUST stay on Wez. This is a total WIFOM moment between Azula and Bumi. How their minds work define the outcome of the night. I urge Bumi to not try and play this WIFOM game against Azula (not because I think you can't win but just because we shouldn't take the chance). Just switch Wez. I'll die happy tonight.

Of course, Wez is protecting me so if Azula attacks me tonight she has to use lightning. Which means she can't kill Wez next night.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Now I'm thinking WG must really be Azula and LB is delaying his death as long as possible because she's butthurt over that shit, and thus extending time to make it possible for us to town and switch off the bandwagon.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

No, you guys insisted on the time. It's going to run its course no matter what events occur.

Going to discuss troll boxes with Sphyer, now. Make sure you've voted for one.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

My prediction of what Mafia will do.

Zhao roleblocker blocks Koi (if she's not lying).
Zhao cop cops.
Azula lightning attacks me.
Azula faction kills someone she suspects happens to be Bumi.
Lol converted Kiyoshi and Dai Li. What can they do? Unless a single Dai Li can also investigate people.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

UGH, we completely forgot Stringer Bell and Intus Legere.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 8, 2011)

Can a troll box, like, troll Mafia for once.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Troll boxes are shit, bro. It may completely fuck up our plan.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

LB won't let the boxes troll Azula faction.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Please. I'm not that biased. If I was, I wouldn't have punished them when they went for Aang before when they submitted someone else's name to me, would I?


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

They see me trollin' they hatin'.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 8, 2011)

Just please don't purposely make them completely fuck us.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

We make troll boxes appropriate for the situation at hand, and then let RNG decide which to employ.

It's marvelous, isn't it?


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

I love tiny waists on women.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

The troll box thought I just had...

.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

Make one that role reveals the last three posters or something.  You know, because.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Whatever I don't give a shit.

I'm going to win either way


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh my God.  You guys are going to hate me for this one.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Right, then. The vote boxes have been decided.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

role reveal me bruh


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh man.  No revealing. Even after you've died, in anywhere else on the forum/MSN/etc. This is going to be a marvelous move that will make the end game all the more exciting whenever it comes.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Shit. LB gunna troll.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

I seriously don't know if I can top this troll next phase, lol. It's that good.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

There goes all the effort we put into this incredibly productive dayphase.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Not necessarily. But this is going to be a memorable phase, for sure.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

In before three random townies die as a result of troll box.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh, if only it was that.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 8, 2011)

You're gonna hide his role or some shit?

Just call the Fuck You Town boxes instead.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

I bet it halts night actons or something.

In which case, Hawkyyyyyy


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

for real, troll boxes are the worst thing ever

THANK YOU, UNIVERSE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

It would be nice if the parameters of the troll boxes were designed from the game start or at the beginning of each phase instead of leaving it open to potential biased influence by keeping them "secret" until they activate.

For example, for new troll box options at the start of this day phase. It would be good if LB can say "One will roleblock mafia tonight, one will skip the next day phase, and one will kill a random person" so we know what to potentially expect.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

What the shit were you guys thinking implementing such an abomination to the game?


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 8, 2011)

This game was damn near perfect.

Your game could have been perfect, LB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

You needn't worry, WAD. These options are entirely indiscriminate. 

I wanted this to be a serious game, but then Sphyer insisted we test run the troll boxes for his game.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah I agree WAD.  I dont like thr idea that they can be implemented last minute to fuck with people, in response to what is going on.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

whats the big deal about troll boxes?
so your voting to get trolled
big whoop


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Like I said, this was Sphyer's idea and he convinced me. Due to the theme and my love of Avatar, I wanted this to be a serious, epic game.

But there are mindfucks. And town isn't the only one suffering. You'll see soon enough.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> whats the big deal about troll boxes?
> so your voting to get trolled
> big whoop



Scum aren't allowed to speak.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

There are two members left of Zhao's faction, and three members left of Azula's faction, I believe. The serial killer is also dead. Compared to how many townies?

And you guys are complaining? They are far, _far_ worse off than town. In all likelihood, town is going to win, so don't bitch about how this game is rigged or unfair to town. Last I checked, you guys were massacring the mafias and your most powerful pro-town role is in his most powerful state.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

Aiyanah isn't scum.  I know you don't want to trust me, my hexpedal friend, but it's true.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Scum aren't allowed to speak.


>implying i'm scum after koi confirmed synn who i replaced
:massiveryoma


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

I like the troll boxes.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

lb make the troll box kill me


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> There are two members left of Zhao's faction, and three members left of Azula's faction, I believe. The serial killer is also dead. Compared to how many townies?
> 
> And you guys are complaining? They are far, _far_ worse off than town. In all likelihood, town is going to win, so don't bitch about how this game is rigged or unfair to town. Last I checked, you guys were massacring the mafias and your most powerful pro-town role is in his most powerful state.



No they aren't. As long as they're anonymous they are always at an advantage. The town outnumbers the mafia from the very beginning of the game. The point of the game is that the town is never at an advantage. Giving mafia teams even more leverage is hardly worse off.

Regardless of whether we win or not. I don't like the troll boxes at all because frankly that's too much outside influence from someone who isn't supposed to interfere with the game. Yeah, it's a neat little concept, but I don't like it. Especially since the options are entirely dependent on what is going on with the game at that point. They should at least be set at the beginning of each phase.

Edit: @ aiya: Koi isn't confirmed. Until she is you're about as scummy as they come.


----------



## Mio (Apr 8, 2011)

I like troll boxes when they don't troll me.

Which now they will since I'm town.

Zuko was too nice and decided to help you guys. But I would instead have murdered Aang without mercy, totally in-character.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> No they aren't. As long as they're anonymous they are always at an advantage. The town outnumbers the mafia from the very beginning of the game. The point of the game is that the town is never at an advantage. Giving mafia teams even more leverage is hardly worse off.
> 
> Regardless of whether we win or not.



I don't recall saying or implying I was giving mafia teams leverage. I was stating, point-blank, that town is closer to winning than mafia is. The point of the game isn't that town is never at an advantage, it's moreso (in terms of actual goal) for either mafia to have equal to or greater than town members, or town to vanquish mafia. 

Out of fifty players, only twenty-one are alive this far. Only five of those are mafia. Town's almighty powerful vigilante/doctor/roleblocker, as well as two roleblockers (one of them doubling as a busdriver) and other powerful roles continue to exist. 

I never said I'd give mafia the advantage since they're at a disadvantage. I'm stating that, as it is, town is better off. I don't want to hear them complaining how the boxes are tailored to solely their disadvantage, as that reflects badly upon me, my honour as a game moderator, and the perception others have of my lack of bias.

Edit: Correction, twenty-two players are alive.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I demand that one of the troll boxes trolls me.

I find my kind of role too easy, it's impossible for me to lose when I get it


----------



## Mio (Apr 8, 2011)

Thus why I want you lynched.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I don't recall saying or implying I was giving mafia teams leverage. I was stating, point-blank, that town is closer to winning than mafia is. The point of the game isn't that town is never at an advantage, it's moreso (in terms of actual goal) for either mafia to have equal to or greater than town members, or town to vanquish mafia.
> 
> Out of fifty players, only twenty-one are alive this far. Only five of those are mafia. Town's almighty powerful vigilante/doctor/roleblocker, as well as two roleblockers (one of them doubling as a busdriver) and other powerful roles continue to exist.
> 
> I never said I'd give mafia the advantage since they're at a disadvantage. I'm stating that, as it is, town is better off. I don't want to hear them complaining how the boxes are tailored to solely their disadvantage, as that reflects badly upon me, my honour as a game moderator, and the perception others have of my lack of bias.



Are you kidding me? That seems to be the entire premise of the idea. Why else would it be called the "troll box"? And that _is_ the point of the game. The informed minority vs the ignorant majority. The entire game is based on that major disadvantage towards the town.

I never said you said you were giving the mafia an advantage. I said you are giving them that. If this box completely fucks up what we have planned, how else is that anything but an advantage to the mafia? If it does, yeah people are going to complain. But like I said before, if you were going to use the "troll box" idea then it should be set before each phase and not reliant on the happenings of the current phase. That is too much input from a game mod. They're objective isn't to spice shit up. It's supposed to be creating a balanced game.

Anyway, this is kind of off topic, so this can be discussed somewhere else at a different time.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

wad vote for me now
lb have the troll box lynch me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Mio said:


> Thus why I want you lynched.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

..I bet it's a double dayphase troll.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Are you kidding me? That seems to be the entire premise of the idea. Why else would it be called the "troll box"? That is the point of the game. The informed minority vs the ignorant majority. The entire game is based on that major disadvantage towards the town.
> 
> I never said you said you were giving the mafia an advantage. I said you are giving them that. If this box completely fucks up what we have planned, how else is that anything but an advantage to the mafia? If it does, yeah people are going to complain. But like I said before, if you were going to use the "troll box" idea then it should be set before each phase and not reliant on the happenings of the current phase. That is too much input from a game mod.



The troll box trolls _everyone._ Sometimes town, sometimes mafia, sometimes everyone. Set options are given, one that will maximally fuck over town, one that will maximally fuck over mafia, or a mixture. Then RNG decides which boxes have whatever options.

If it were up to me, I wouldn't have included the troll boxes in the first place as I wanted a straight-forward, awesome game. The troll boxes have made things interesting, however, so I do find it a good thing to have where unpredictability plays a major part in the game. Ultimately, it's up to town and mafia to work around whatever trolls occured, as no one had a problem with the troll boxes before. You yourself even said you felt this was a classic game. Now, when there's a _chance_ that only your side may be trolled, you pull up issue? 

It is what it is. Everyone's going to hate this phase, I can assure you. But then they'll be amused when all's said and done next day phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> wad vote for me now
> lb have the troll box lynch me



A man never backs down from a challenge, no matter how obvious the bait or trap is 

*[Change Vote Lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

I said it felt like a classic game. Not the entire game obviously, but that situation of trying to make a great plan that could pull a victory. Don't take my words out of context. Besides me liking the game has nothing to do with me despising the troll boxes, or at least how you guys are doing it. I can like one w/o liking the other.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, they're one in the same. Troll boxes are part of the game. 

At any rate, shit's about to go down. You all have eight hours to discuss whatever you like pertaining to the game.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

Whatever, I'm checking out Buto if we have a night phase.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

There will be a night phase, you needn't worry.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Please don't fuck around guys. Stick to the plan. Keep your votes on WG. You never know what the Troll Box will do.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Blah blah blah. I don't have a problem with the troll boxes as much as I have a problem with the results being based on what happened in the phase. If they are to be used I think it should be some pre-set thing. Like WAD said one box may stop a lynch, another may stop mafia's night action. It definitely shouldn't be "okay, now that they're finished discussing everything, let's make some options that could possibly specifically fuck up/augment this one thing they planned." It's way to involved.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

The same pertains to the mafia. I have access to their quick topics, mind you, so the options of other troll boxes are just as liable to them. It's not that I say "Okay, so they're planning to lynch an important mafia player, I think we should make a box that stops a lynch and then role - assign it to the number of boxes with the most votes" or "Since he's going to day kill Aang, I think I should make the troll box revive him and waste an entire phase of work." That's now how things work. The options somewhat pertain to the phase, but it's ultimately up to RNG to decide what happens.

/topic


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

why aren't we lynching buto?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm not saying I don't like it because it can affect the town. I'm saying you not choosing the box results before the phase starts is too much input from you. You're supposed to be as objective as possible, that applies to both town and mafia players. The options should not pertain to the phase. So my problem isn't the troll box like I said, it more your methods of modding.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

It's set, it's set. Please don't split votes now. Either all go for WG or all go for Buto.

I have to sleep now. I hope we don't fuck this.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

My methods of modding? Alright then.

Sphyer and I shall set it during the night phase and you all vote in the day phase. I trust no one will come bitching to me afterwards?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

*[change vote lynch buto]*
where is sphyer with that votes count?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

At this point it doesn't really matter what you do. You've already done it, keep doing it. I'm not trying to change this, I'm just criticizing you. You should be able to take constructive criticism and keep it in mind for next game. Don't think I think your game is bad though. I like it, just some things in it annoy me.

We're voting WG.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

one vote will not affect a lynch majority


----------



## Didi (Apr 8, 2011)

What's going on here

I'm not at page 80 still have a few more to read but I see Wez saying he is considering killing me

I would not do that if I were you
I'm innocent now 

And I can't say what Aiya's previous role was, not allowed 

/reads more

Okay nothing really important happened anymore

Seems WG is still getting lynched
I'm okay with that


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)

Statement of fact: this is my twentieth post in the phase.

So, I did some digging on the guys you decided to let live over me ():

Intus has seven posts: started off with some votes for no lynch, followed a pointless early bandwagon started by yours truly (), has 'personal reasons' to vote for Didi despite all intelligence roles already being claimed at this point, posted without substance for the middle phases, and hasn't posted at all for four days straight.

Stringer Bell was more active, making 'quality' posts such as suggesting Mai outed Aang (despite everyone knowing who Wez was), calling Zuko's actions dumb when there was clear pro-town subtext, accused Super Mike of being mafia (again, how many people are we letting get away with this?) when he's already been confirmed, constantly coming back to confirmed-fodder Buto's pro-tip to divert attention away from Sajin, and the greatest one of all: telling town that lightning is nothing to be worried about for the night in a possible attempt to get Wez killed - and only correcting it after I called him out.

So we've got these two, on top of Koi (who I'm unsure of, but is only mafia if aiya's mafia), Buto (obvious ploy is obvious), aiya trolling over and over, voting for Super Mike, laughing at everyone, who's single fall-back is 'Koi confirmed me so I'm not mafia' when Koi isn't even confirmed herself and saying stuff like 'don't kill me if you're smart'.

So, you have a house of people who are more suspicious then I am, but you're picking me because Marco knows me as a poster. You do realize the only reason he's coming after me is because he knows me from another part of the forum, right? His evidence was that he thought Atlantic Storm investigated me, who was converted by Intus Legere (the guy who, you know, bandwagoned my failed attempt to scumhunt on day 2), all because we are from the same section, right? And even after all of that, he still said there was a high chance of me being innocent, and apologized.

You didn't pressure anyone else, you didn't look through anyone else's posts (you noticed this, but just handwaved it away cause you wanted to be lazy), and you got me to talk. I gave away my role (if you really don't know what it is, I honestly just don't know what to say, I think WAD figured it out though), I tried to get responses out of people during the first few days, I stuck to the WAD school of thought and kept trying to bring up his old comment because he killed a mafia and everyone suddenly decided to ignore him, I stuck up for Marco when Bioness almost pointlessly decided to try and start a bandwagon on him and Mio (lawl "get your votes in tomorrow we kill Marco"). I did all of that and you guys are choosing to spare a bunch of inactives, with silly, insubstantive posts, some of which were even blatantly trying to get Wez killed, over me. When you've got a cop to hit me, when you've got a roleblocker to hit me. And you aren't sure of anything but have a huge list of suspects. After all of that, you picked me.

But yeah, I dunno. Keep towning.

Fuck you all.

*[Vote Lynch Winchester Gospel]*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

dont worry wg
i'm not voting for you, i'd rather vote for buto who is mafia


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

A while ago you were okay with it. Go baw somewhere else. Those you listed will be dead too. And soon.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

its really not in towns interest to kill koi btw
but thats just my opinion


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

If I don't check out then lynch me tomorrow.  Fine by me.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 8, 2011)

this phase is endless and going in circles. I'm not even sure if I can vote and for whom. too tired to do a vote count.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch aiyanah]*

If Winchester Gospel is mafia after this, then he is a better player than even I am.

aiyanah on the other hand is scummier than a duck taking a shit in a pond.

Let's use the extra time we have in this phase to turn this around.

But I could also be towning, I am not one to care since I'll win anyways, no one will waste their time with me 

I just want this phase to keep being alive.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Phase ends in six hours.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

lynch me if just to prove koi's innocence
my role has been wasted already


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Are you going to go boom, aiyanah?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Ugh. Fuck let's just vote Buto if we're gonna vote for anyone. The inactives are going to be modkilled, so I don't even see why that's being brought up. We can vote for the bomb too. Just make sure I'm the last one to vote.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I can take the hit too Super Mike 

Buto is surely mafia at this point but fodder Dai Lin or convert Warrior.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

I reeeeeeeeeeally don't think voting aiyanah is a good idea unless we want to try and get another mafia by chance.  And the odds of that are kind of slim, all things considered.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Then let's vote him instead. There really is no wrong person to lynch today.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Stringer Bell]*

There is a reason he is the only one we haven't voted for this phase, because he's Azula. It would have made too sense if someone voted for him 

Everyone is avoiding his name except WG, who I think is town with a pro-scumdar read.

Buto is fodder mafia
aiyanah is bomb. Koi is Sokka
WG is who the fuck cares if we have to we'll kill him later we outnumber the fuck out of hte world.

Ivy and J t G are the last two mafia from Fodder Faction who are so happy to still be in this game despite Gr8's spiting.

There.

Can we win already please?


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

WAD are you Azula?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Welp, let's jump on the train one.more.time.

Edit: If WAD is Azula then this would be the worst game in history. But I'm sure he isn't.

*[VOTE LYNCH STRINGER BELL]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I wish I could play her. She's awesome

Right, LB?


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh, am I seeing my name mentioned there? Such an honor.

If you have any reason to find me suspicious, WG, fine, go ahead. Though I don't know where did you found your basis for any comparison. If inactivity and lack of insightful posts are causes for suspicions, then you probably have a point. I have my own reasons: first, I'm new to this game, I'm still getting used to its mechanics; second, connection problems the last few days. 

But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

INCOMING MODKILL


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I wish I could play her. She's awesome
> 
> Right, LB?



I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Day Phase #6, Update #Whatever - Divine Retribution

WhatADrag insulted Azula. Due to this blasphemy of the highest order, he was modkilled in the most humiliating way, akin to Mangekyou SharingAL/Near's and Buto Renjin's deaths in Death Note.

WhatADrag (fodder-tier player) was trolled into thinking he was actually being modkilled.

Day phase continues.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

nice edit wad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Don't ever forget the game that I designed(alongside Mio of course ), that brought you to the headlines of this community, young upstart.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

But seriously, vote Stringer Bell.

That is the way of WAD.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

..I should actually probably look into WAD's role tonight.



Watch him be a normal townie.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

What will the Governor decide? He's already hinted to me what he's thinking.

Will the choice be pro-town? Pro-mafia? Who knows?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Koi you should pay attention.

I've role hinted so hard I'm surprised I wasn't modkilled. Looking into me is an epic waste of time.

Governor should do Stringer Bell, only if he wants to go down in mafia history, though.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, if you insist...

WhatADrag is intelligent.

Edit: You think I'm trolling when I say you're intelligent? Have some self-confidence, man.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Stop trolling 

in b4 she actually modkills to spite me as a result of me not believing she's trolling


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 8, 2011)

maybe this is the troll-boxes doing we still don't know the results.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

I know, I'm kidding.

Buto tonight.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Girls always say "I'm kiiiiddddding" when they were totally super srs. You can't fool me


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Five hours left.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

What's with the sudden feet dragging.

Vote Stringer Bell!

Or hopefully the Governor already has made that decision


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

no one is convinced on any evidence on stringer bell
instead we're quite happy to lynch townies


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 8, 2011)

My what an interesting phase it's been


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> no one is convinced on any evidence on stringer bell
> instead we're quite happy to lynch townies



It is because there is a lack of evidence we should lynch Stringer Bell 

He slips in and out of this thread undetected, with no one bringing him up, ever. And when they do...the topic suddenly shifts.



Will eat my hat if he is not Azula


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm betting that's WAD pre-surgery.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

trust wad's scumdar or keep my vote where it is 

keeping my vote as is


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Since when were you under the impression our votes matter with the Governor making the shot this phase?


----------



## Didi (Apr 8, 2011)

Stringer Bell and Intus are probably mafia indeed


But I'm keeping my vote on WG

Town shouldn't be divided suddenly in the last few hours


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

And here I was hoping things would heat up in the final few hours of this phase.  Ah well, if nothing else, the final result will turn things up several notches.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2011)

Posting because LB demands it. 

Might as well vote for one of those troll boxes....

*[VOTE SHITTY BOX 1]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Boring Rant_ 





Winchester Gospel said:


> Statement of fact: this is my twentieth post in the phase.
> 
> So, I did some digging on the guys you decided to let live over me ():
> 
> ...






I like how you bring up post and portray them as *they are now* and not as *they were*.

-Yes, I don't spam b/c it is a waste of my time.  If I have something *I need to say*, I say it.  I work 70-75 hours a week during this season, I can't babysit threads.  Low post count will obviously lead to my death...nothing else.
- Yes, I knocked on Didi for outing Wez.  It wasn't obvious that he was Aang, there were clues to his roles but him being Aang was not absolute at the time.  Giving that info to Mafia was stupid and even caused him from being roleblocked for a night.
- Yes, I knocked on Marco for killing Aang b/c he fucked up.  He even admitted to fucking up.
- Yes, I accused Mike of potentially being Mafia b/c he defended Didi and he flipped Mafia.  Only latter did Marco come out and admit he was Zuko and clear Mike of innocence.
- Yes, I asked Buto why he accused Narcissus b/c he was adamant about it and we had Gr8 on the chopping block...*a player that admitted he was Mafia*.  Can you blame anyone for not wanting to know what information was so important that they didn't want to lynch a definite Mafia member?

So everything you say, is moot and holds no water.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 8, 2011)

Just read this 35 page day phase for vote counts

Fuck you all 

*Current Votes*

WhataDrag- Mio

PrincessIvy- Sajin

Koi- JiraiyaTheGallant

Buto Renjin- Amrun, Platinum, Bioness, Jiraiya the Gallant, Wez, aiyanah- *5*

Winchester Gospel-  PrincessIvy, Amrun, Buto Renjin, Koi, Roflcopter, Stringer Bell, Didi, Marco, KamiKazi, Winchester Gospel- *10*

Stringer Bell- Super Mike, WhataDrag- *2*

1- WhataDrag, WinchesterGospel, Amrun, Mio, Didi, JiraiyaTheGallant, Buto Renjin, Jiraiya the Gallant, Super Mike, Stringer Bell, gumby2ms, Koi, Roflcopter- *14*

2- KamiKazi, aiyanah, Platinum- *3*

3- Sajin, Bioness, Wez, Marco- *2*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

I think I'll just end the phase now.  Incoming write-up.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh boy oh boy


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Oh boy oh boy


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 8, 2011)

I also read the rage about the troll boxes

Someone's going to hate me alot for whats about the happen


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

a vote count 
wg cant make a new post to defend herself
free lynch get


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> a vote count
> wg cant make a new post to defend herself
> free lynch get



>Implying he really is forced to adhere by the 20th post rule.
>Making me infer he really is the jester
>Insinuates you must die now


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

i see, there's only one role that has to stop after 20 posts 
wg is just being lazy
i guess every mafia will try claiming jester


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Day Phase #6 END - Hakoda's Conviction

Dissent rumbled amongst all those in Ba Sing Se. Random seizing of property and evictions, along with unjust beatings and savage behaviour. Azula's taking over of the last stronghold of the world had turned this place corrupt and it was showing signs of it.

Katara and Sokka's father, Chief Hakoda, was watching this action with disdain. While the citizens and benders rampaged, he made his way to a high-rise and spoke with a clear, authoritative voice as he addressed them.

"Citizens of the Earth Kingdom, denizens of Ba Sing Se," he began, look each one in the eye in turn, "lend me your ears. The Fire Nation has kept your sister and brother nations oppressed, bent to their will. Upon the arrival of Sozin's Comet one hundred years ago, they exterminated the peaceful Air Nomads. Next to be subjected to their tyranny was the Water Tribes, specifically my homeland of the Southern Water Tribe. The Northern Water Tribe held out for nearly a century before falling earlier this year. You, the city of Ba Sing Se, was the final stronghold resisting Fire Nation rule in our world. While it may have fallen, its people have as well."

There was a general lack of noise, countless pairs of eyes upon the man before them. He carried himself with such presence, charisma, that they couldn't help but listen to him.

"You used to be a proud people, strong and hard-working, honest and loyal. Now look at you: fighting brother against brother, sister against sister, spouse against spouse. Its' time you take a stand and regain the honour your country once had. Fight back against the Fire Nation. Show them that your members, earthbenders or not, can still hold their heads high and stands tall as the nation of steadfast believers!"

The crowd erupted into cheers, faith restored amongst the people. Hakoda then noticed a sneaky presence near the back of the crowd, and immediately called attention to it.

"There, behind you! Capture and detain her!"

A Kyoshi warrior was captured, and tried for treason. Unable to put up much of a defense, she accepted her fate at the hands of the villagers.

***​
A select group of people approached a cave. Once all of them entered, it exploded. Their bodies were crushed and unrecognizable.

*Buto Renjin (Converted Kyoshi Warrior) was the victim of Hakoda's redirected lynch.*

WhatADrag (???) was killed.
WinchesterGospel (???) was killed.
Amrun (???) was killed.
Mio (???) was killed.
Didi (???) was killed.
JiraiyaTheGallant (???) was killed.
Jiraiya the Gallant (???( was killed.
Super Mike (???) was killed.
Stringer Bell (???) was killed.
gumby2ms (???) was killed.
Koi (???) was killed.
R o f l c o p t e r (???) was killed.

Mod Note:





Do NOT reveal your role. Those who are killed are forbidden from speaking about their role in any medium/thread/MSN/etc. You'll find out why later.

On a side note:



Butō Renjin said:


> Oh boy oh boy





DAY PHASE #6 - END. NIGHT PHASE #6 - BEGIN.

NO TALKING.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

holy shit nothing will do that result justice


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Well that confirms the obvious Azula 

/dead


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

What the fuck


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Troll Box #1 kills everyone who votes for it.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

fuck this noise


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

mafia ilu for making such things possible


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

What a fucking joke.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

that. is. fucking. gold.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 8, 2011)

WAITED FUCKING FOREVER FOR THIS MOMENT


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah fuck those troll boxes though, terrible idea.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

If gold were shit, then yes.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

lesson learned, never vote for the box that looks likely to gain majority


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 



-Checks Intus Legere's box vote
-Sees he didn't even vote today, so that means...
-Obvious Azula is obvious. LB gives her yet another advantage
-SMH LB, SMH


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

If only you knew, WAD.  If only.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 8, 2011)

It's shit like this though that makes Mafia stupid as fuck...fucking Mods trying to troll us all.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm out.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't even think this is trolling...this is just Hiruzen Sarutobi level retardation


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

As I said, this certain troll was indiscriminate.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 



 Just give up. Any effort is futile. Worst game in history, bros and bras.

You are all witnesses.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 8, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> I don't even think this is trolling...this is just Hiruzen Sarutobi level retardation


Exactly, LB's Hiruzen tier smh


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

what a perfect way to end a good day :33


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 8, 2011)

Just to be a douche, I think I might role reveal...now *that* would be trolling

Fuck, I hope there is booze on the plane.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Ah, Sphyer and I are dying of laughter.  I'm loving the rage.

SB, if you role-revealed, you would circumvent the entire point for the troll. I can assure you you'd regret it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 8, 2011)

lol i should reveal Azula


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

all the remaining mafia died in that troll
i cant even type properly right now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm just going to keep posting because now you make it seem like we're all being resurrected which seems hella pointless anyways


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

If you want to post your death notes, do 'em now. Give the survivors something to work with.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

Eh, I am disappoint. You're rigging a game instead of keeping it balanced for your amusement. Just because the result of something depends on RNG doesn't mean it's balanced or fair. This game has been my favorite game till date but that move was just preposterous. I can't even motivate myself to play the game anymore. The least you could've done is reveal the roles. Tch.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

I have nothing that will be of value for the remaining players that I haven't already shared.


in before lolresurrect


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, since you guys are going to bitch, I may as well say WAD is right. I planned on ressurecting you all next day phase, and continue the game. It would be utterly pointless to kill all of you this early when things were just about to get heated.

Thank you for ruining the surprise. Seriously, thanks a lot. Enjoy your night phase and, should you choose to quit the game, go ahead. If you can't take a joke, you're not welcome.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

wry so cirus evri1?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 



BENCHODDDD!!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

aiyanah, seriously, thank you for going with the flow and accepting things as they come. You're definitely among one of my favourite mafia players instead of people who are so uptight that they can't realize the troll within the troll.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I ruined the surprised by you confirming my theory? 

Interesting...


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh wait we're all going to be rezzed

Game is still turr-a-bal bro.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2011)

If WAD didn't say it I was going to.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 8, 2011)

I wish I were still alive


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

How was one to know you're joking? You're LB. I wouldn't think you'd give someone immunity to all night actions. Which also fucks up some of our plans.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> aiyanah, seriously, thank you for going with the flow and accepting things as they come. You're definitely among one of my favourite mafia players instead of people who are so uptight that they can't realize the troll within the troll.


my lulz quota for the day has been filled
a job well done
now to spread again


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 8, 2011)

death note

*Spoiler*: __ 



and here I thought it was just a redirect or something.  had suspects but WAD already suspected them and listed them at length. have fun everybody.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

No, you guys ruined the surprise by the bitching. While it was glorious for a few moments, it quickly got old. I consistently reassured you guys to not state your roles, and to not worry, as things were going to get good. You did not heed my words.

Mike, if the game was so fucking terrible, feel free to drop out or request to be modkilled. I'd be more than happy to do it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

What kind of reaction did you expect? "Yay we were just arbitrarily killed by a RNG!"

I don't think you're that naive.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

aiyanah's. Precisely aiyanah's.

aiyanah, Buto, and perhaps a few others gave me that reaction. Everyone else whined despite the obvious hints I was going to ressurect you all.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Well then you really are that naive, bro.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

just roll with the lulz
lulz never killed anyone


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Night Phase is Night Phase. Take all talking to the FC and rage some more. I'll enjoy it now.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 8, 2011)

meh game was fun. without troll boxes this game could have been boring with the levels of activity in the early phases,


----------



## Bioness (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll replace Mike :33


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm not quitting bro. Sorry.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

LB, will the "dead" people be able to use their night actions? Or be targeted by any?


@Town, get WG. Please. Governor, you shouldn't have redirected the damn lynch. WG hard hinted Momo. Momo is dead! WG's got only one reason to lie. He's Azula.

LB respects him, check.
He's a trap so don't crib about LB only giving the role to girls.
He only really became active after he was about to be lynched. Jester wouldn't worry about being lynched anyway. Not this much.
He's lying about being Momo.
He might be making a great case for his innocence but don't be fooled. WG's one of the smartest and most intelligent posters on this board and is incredibly good with words. He CAN and WILL fool you.
Being semi aggressive towards people suspicious of him (me). WG is the single most polite being I've ever had the honor of knowing. I've seen him be pushed into far worse places than a lynch and he has NEVER diverged from his usual polite self. I can't help but feel that the aggressive persona is a facade. Then again, my foolishness (if he's indeed jester) could've crossed all bounds and hence tested his patience over the limit.

In the end, I'm gonna gun for WG next phase either way. So I'm gonna be killed tonight. Please do kill him tomorrow for answers. A jester's loss isn't as huge as the possibility that you get a mafia godfather.

Most damning evidence against him: He's claiming to be Momo. Aiyanah was momo. I can't understand how I can get this wrong. Aiyanah was flying next to Aang. Only people who can fly besides Aang are Appa, Momo, Hawky, mechanist's son. Appa and mechanist's son weren't aiyanah. Aiyanah could only have been Momo or Hawky. If aiyanah was Momo, WG's scum. If aiyanah was Hawky, Koi is scum. I'm trusting Koi over WG mostly because she is claiming a far more important role and because she says she'll provide proof tonight.


EDIT: Actually, choose between Koi and WG. If Koi messages Super Mike by tonight, your target is definitely WG. If not, target Koi. For kills. Then decide on lynch.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

You guys are dead for the time being, so no.

This game is getting even more intense. It's night phase, however, so don't post.

Next one to do so stays dead.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 8, 2011)

Trolling is too forced to be actually funny.

Did you really expect people to think "oh cool i just got killed at random!"? You should let people play your game, instead of trying to play with them LB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Any dead mafia members cannot conspire with alive ones for this phase, so whoever's alive is on their own. For example, if Azula was alive, only she could use her abilities as opposed to all the abilities of the faction. If the Dai Li was alive, he could only investigate his thing as opposed to doing the faction abilities.

Dead people don't talk, SM.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2011)

So they can't be targeted either, right?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You guys are dead for the time being, so no.
> 
> This game is getting even more intense. It's night phase, however, so don't post.
> 
> *Next one to do so stays dead*.



Really, Marco? Really? Final warning.

Anyone who's dead can't be targeted, nor target anyone. That includes mafia and independents.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 9, 2011)

Either opening the phase in a few hours or when I get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not going to have time to do it tonight. I've got work early in the morning, and still have to work on the presentations for the Mafia Awards ceremony. The game should be up and running shortly thereafter, once the awards conclude. You guys will be hyped after such a fun event. :33


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm still alive.. 
I can't believe it


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

Opening phase now. Brb write-up.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

Night Phase #6 END - Eyeing Alliances

Still furious, Aang decided to keep a close eye on his allies. For the night, he would follow Toph to make sure no harm befell her.

Elsewhere, the last remaining Dai Li member scoped out his intended target.

Later on, by the mercy of the Game Mod, all those killed by the box were thereby ressucitated, but none the less trolled to death. Literally.

*NIGHT PHASE #6 - END. DAY PHASE #7 - BEGIN. *


Mod Note: Easiest write-up I've ever made.  Perhaps I should kill you guys off more often.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 10, 2011)

easy mode
all mafia got killed


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm betting the final troll box is going to be "revive everyone and randomize rolls" .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

We've already discussed this phase's trollboxes. 

Oh, since I forgot to mention it last phase. The other two troll boxes would've done nothing.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 10, 2011)

ultimately trolled
more lulz get


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

Now I'll let you kiddies play. Make it interesting.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 10, 2011)

*[vote lynch wg]*
dont know who's innocent
dont care


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2011)

*[vote lynch winchester gospel]*

Or whatever.


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Winchester Gospel]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

Platinum

KamiKazi

aiyanah

Wez, Marco

We at least know one of them are Dai Li


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2011)

It's not aiyanah, that's all I know.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 10, 2011)

if that's the case then it's Platinum


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm no Dai Li .


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

Well I say Wez targets Koi, and Marco targets Ingetus whatever his name is for this day phase.


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't Wez's kills go through no matter what?  Could we, you know, NOT target me?  I'll send you a Hawkymessage tonight Mike.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

No. If you're Sokka then he can't kill you. No matter what, Aang cannot kill Team Avatar. That includes Sokka, Appa, Katara, and Toph. If you don't die then you are cleared. Aiyanah is less suspicious, but could still be Azula since godfathers are always innocent. 

This is the quickest, most full proof way to determine your innocence.


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2011)

I know aiyanah's role.  Definitely not Azula unless there's been a conversion or something.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2011)

Intus Legere also wasn't killed last night, he could be the Dai Lin.

*[Vote Lynch Winchester Gospel]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

> Avatar's Might: His attacks during this state are unblockable/avoidable.
> 
> Divine Judgement: Any target that Aang targets for a kill will be killed no matter what. This includes things such as being bullet proof.





> Note: The Eight Members of Team Avatar are unable to kill each other. Any attack performed upon a teammate will fail.



We have a contradiction.  Which to follow?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

Well last phase you said no matter what Team Avatar would not be killed by Aang 

Well then it would clear both of your names.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Winchester Gospel]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

That was stated first phase in OP. Did I actually say that Team Avatar can't kill another since then, after Aang activated the Avatar State? I actually don't recall.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 10, 2011)

we could just repeat the plan from yesterday, not like anything changed aside from mafia knowing one more of our roles now.

as for marco and wez. assuming since azula didn't target anyone for a kill she was either amongst those lol killed, or purposely didn't send in an action to make it seem that way which i doubt.

we should be able to eliminate the innocent, the revived (as it'd be pretty ridiculous to replace a crucial role halfway through the game), and possibly koi and that'd leave the list at:

WinchesterGospel
JiraiyaTheGallant
Stringer Bell
gumby2ms
R o f l c o p t e r

if we lynch WG, we can have marco and wez target two people off that list and then wez can target another during the night and azula should be killed.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, it was last phase or the phase before.


----------



## Marco (Apr 10, 2011)

We shall not waste a lynch on someone we've decided to kill. Wez or I will send in the action to kill WG. 

Let me repeat myself. Between Koi and WG, one IS lying. Aiyanah was either momo or hawky and WG is claiming momo while Koi maintains that hawky is alive.

Wez, you could attack Koi. She shouldn't die if she's Sokka. After we know her role, we'll work from there.


----------



## Marco (Apr 10, 2011)

I do feel really iffy about just ignoring Rofl and SB.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

We should lynch one of them. Ivy is another slipping through.

That is if Koi is being truthful. We'll know soon.


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2011)

I think we needn't worry about Rofl.
SB does concern me.

And iono, but Koi seems to be telling the truth. She doesn't act like a liar.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

Well if she's telling the truth nothing'll happen. This can only benefit us, bro.


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2011)

I can prove my innocence in the night phase.  WG can't.  Why don't we go for WG (or someone else unconfirmed, for that matter) today?  If Mike doesn't get my message then get me tomorrow.  Simple as that.

If I'm telling the truth and Wez can't kill me then that's a wasted kill.


----------



## Marco (Apr 10, 2011)

If Koi's telling the truth, WG's the liar.

Lets not forget Didi either. Who could very well be the last Dai Li.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 10, 2011)

well if you guys don't like the hawky plan then have toph rollblock koi. if koi turns out to actually be  sokka we shouldn't leave her possibly dying up to rng which has been oh  so kind to us. especially when there are alternatives to finding out whether she's being truthful or not. 

 then you can utilize wez's kill to better our chances of hitting azula.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

Seems a bit too broken if you guys can only capture mafia without any damage to your own team. I originally intended for that to mean with Aang's original powers; in the Avatar State, he's much too powerful and unaware of his actions, and liable to harm his teammates.


----------



## Marco (Apr 10, 2011)

We don't need to attack both Koi and WG. Just one of them. I'll attack WG now if Wez hasn't sent in his action. And then we wait for WG's role to be revealed and proceed from there.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

It's not a wasted kill because it will confirm two townies. Marco also has a kill. So if you're telling the truth then Marco can target WG. Sounds to me like you're afraid to get targeted because you may not be who you say you are. 

This is why I think you're Azula, bro. I mean why else would you want to slow down the process?


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2011)

LB, if I'm roleblocked can I still use Hawky, or no?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm thinking it should negate all abilities of yours. If you actually were Sokka and were to use Hawky, but were roleblocked, it wouldn't go through.


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2011)

So, we can't attack Koi without it being dangerous.

I suggest we don't do it.


And Marco it pains me that you still suspect me. 
You don't know how hard it is for me to disclose ALL the information I have on several people but I can't tell because I got it during my previous life.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh look, a day action. This ought to be interesting.


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2011)

Lame-o.  )8  

Alright.


----------



## Marco (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't help but suspect you. You're past mafia. I don't even understand how you can play as a townie. Especially in situations like these.


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2011)

It's LB, what'd you expect


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> It means regardless of whether you have protection, have tried to block Aang or miraculously switched around, the name submitted to me _will_ be killed.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> Unless of course you're on Team Avatar. Then I'm either going to RNG it to another person, or simply call the kill a fail.
> 
> As long as he's in the Avatar state. Meaning three full phases: three day phases and three night phases.
> 
> SHIT JUST GOT REAL.



What I was referring to. So what is it?


----------



## Hero (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh goodie       .


----------



## Marco (Apr 10, 2011)

Exactly. It's LB. Which is the only reason people are suspecting you so less.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 10, 2011)

we should totally lynch kamikazi


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

Ah, I see. You're right, Mike. :33


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

So my plan should work and it won't waste a kill. Worst case scenario it gets redirected to Marco.


----------



## Marco (Apr 10, 2011)

I already sent my kill in so lets wait for it's result.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 10, 2011)

testing koi's innocence? 
this is bound to be a funny day phase

*[vote box 2]*


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh yeah

Totally forgot about the boxes again smh


*[Vote Box 1]*

1 is still a number for winners


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

It's the only number I vote for


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> It's the only number I vote for



Same here


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2011)

In before the box with the least amount of votes fucks the people up who voted for it.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 10, 2011)

well we should learn a bit more soon and hopefully that'll shed some light


aiyanah said:


> we should totally lynch kamikazi


but i was going to vote box 2, we could have shared that box together 


*[Vote Box 2]*


----------



## Marco (Apr 10, 2011)

*[VOTE BOX 3]*


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2011)

*[vote box 2]*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 10, 2011)

KamiKazi said:


> well we should learn a bit more soon and hopefully that'll shed some light
> but i was going to vote box 2, we could have shared that box together
> 
> 
> *[Vote Box 2]*


that box will be our downfall
lb will make it so


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2011)

*[vote box 1]*


----------



## Savage (Apr 10, 2011)

*[Vote box 2]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

Write up's still coming, I'm just eating and lurking the mafia awards ceremony thread.

Plus, this is going to be a long one.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2011)

*[Vote Box 3]*

NO ONE HAS VOTED FOR THIS BOX. I AM SAFE.

HAHAHAHA


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 10, 2011)

seriously, why are you all voting for box 2? 
i cant even change my vote smh


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

Everyone should vote for the same box so we can die togetherrrrr


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 10, 2011)

i tell you what
keep voting for box 2
wad is about to get trolled by avoiding boxes


----------



## Hero (Apr 10, 2011)

Let's hope this box brings us something good.


----------



## Marco (Apr 10, 2011)

This write up. Can't wait. LB, I'll draw you an imp if you post soon.


----------



## Marco (Apr 10, 2011)

It's a troll box. I love them. Was a bit shocked by the last one but I still love them.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

Almost done.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 10, 2011)

everyone who doesn't vote a certain box will die lol
what a perfect troll to follow up the last one with


----------



## Marco (Apr 10, 2011)

@LB, Hell yeah.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 10, 2011)

box 1 = death
box 3 = death
box 2 = safety from the madness

make it so


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2011)

updaaaate


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

Almost done?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry, experienced a temporary delay. It'll be up within five minutes or so.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2011)

Let's hope Marco's eye of justice sees true.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

Marco, it's the FINAL COUNTDOWN.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

It didn't.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2011)

Well shit


----------



## Marco (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, fuck that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

11:25

11:31


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2011)

Relax, Mike

Good "right-ups" take _light years_ to do


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh yeah. I forgot. Take your time, LB


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 10, 2011)

so am I trolled to life or trolled dead??


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

Fucking good job Marco.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2011)

AZULA GET :WOW


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

That pretty much clears Koi as well.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 10, 2011)

nicely done. silly hakoda and your lynch redirecting.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh excellent job Zuko.

So who's the target now?


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2011)

HAKODA DO YOU HAVE A THING FOR SASSY TEENAGES GIRLS


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SB]*


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 



Oh my, I knew I should have killed you while I had the chance, Marco. 

Though I must say, my tone over the course of this game - and particularly in that last act - was more than a bit unpleasant. I must apologize; I would never truly speak in such a way (I even cursed quite a bit! ^^). Please understand that this is just a fragment of the game, to preserve one's character from within it - I do not honestly mean any of those things that I say.

Thank you for letting me play in your game, LegendaryBeauty. It's been fun. We'll talk later if you wish to discuss the happenings from within our faction.

One last thing: I _must_ thank you, Governor Hakoda. It has truly been a pleasure doing business with you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 11, 2011)

Hakoda. Since you're dead, Winchester, I'll let you in on the secret.  Brb PMing.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 11, 2011)

am I dead or not lb? I'm confused by the wording in the write up.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 11, 2011)

Everyone who was killed last day phase was just trolled. You're all alive, solely if you were killed at the end of day phase 6.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 11, 2011)

cool I guess. resurrected and *[vote box 1]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm thinking that Intus Legere is the last Dai Lin

And we've been putting off JtG/Ivy's deaths for way too long.

Win plz.

*[Change Vote Lynch Princess Ivy]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 11, 2011)

Jtg w/ spaces or no spaces?


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Azula's down. Phew.


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

@WG, I was certain it was a facade. In fact, your tone being a bit aggressive made me suspect you more. Awesome play though. I hope you play more games.


----------



## Hero (Apr 11, 2011)

Cool Azula is dead 

Now let's try and kill Jet/Dai Li


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 11, 2011)

What were you saying, WAD, about super obvious who Azula was?  Winchester voted for box 1 too.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 11, 2011)

J T G with spaces I believe was the suspect? am I correct?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Spaces J t G, it was.



> Now let's try and kill Jet/Dai Li



Why does poor Jet-chan gotta die?


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah J T G was my very first suspect. never fell on ivy boat. lol on troll boxes earning a sledgehammer through the computer. even the dl one we caught the mafia's wagon because it was so unanimous.


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

We need to get Dai Li first now. That way, instead of two townies dying tonight, only one does. We have Wez's day kill and lynch. So we have two shots. Lets not fuck this. I wish I knew if Bumi's active.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 11, 2011)

Going to lol spectacularly if Azula's faction still wins.

/just sayin'


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh, you guys want to lynch the Dai Lin?

*[Change Lynch Intus Legere]*

Coulda tol' me.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch stringer bell]*


it was well played, but koi made it clear WG was lying  didn't want to outright say it with azula running around, but her story added up


EDIT: actually yeah it does make sense to target the dai li first.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 11, 2011)

There's no n in Dai Li.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 11, 2011)

well WG did try to pawn his lynch off on intus earlier but that could  just have been covering his own trail by "outing" a mafia. ivy or  platinum could also be the remaining dai li, though i'm leaning more  toward ivy



Marco said:


> We need to get Dai Li first now. That way, instead of two townies dying tonight, only one does. We have Wez's day kill and lynch. So we have two shots. Lets not fuck this. I wish I knew if Bumi's active.


really it shouldn't be possible for us to fuck this up. do you already have a course of action thought out?


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

My plan is to go through votes so as to conclude who was not voting for Azula faction. That should give us a lead. Then we wagon and pressure the people and when we have a conclusion, Wez kills him/her. Then we proceed depending on the result of Wez's target's role.

Lets start with the WG vote. One of the people who didn't vote for Azula might be governor though.


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2011)

Who am I looking into tonight?  Unfortunately I have no other leads aside from what I've shared.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Read this.

The Dai Li couldn't have been on the Box 1 vote that killed us, as Dai Li scoped out a target at night.

So therefore Dai Li is on Box 2 or 3, or didn't vote any boxes.

Intus Legere didn't vote any boxes, I think that's him.

Certainly not Marco or aiyanah

Though Platinum is possible.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 11, 2011)

Time to start it up.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch intus]*


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay, gonna go back now and read votes. Then correspond them with the people who didn't vote for the death box.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 11, 2011)

Marco, go post in the OP game.  You're in it and you've never posted.


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

I did post. Did the day phase start?


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Dai Li suspect list. The ones who weren't troll killed and didn't vote for WG.

Fireworks
Kamikazi
Platinum
Narcissus
Intus Legere
Hidden Nin
aiyanah
Gabies


----------



## Amrun (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes lol. Awhile ago.


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh shit. Link me. I've never posted in it. What's my role?? I got confused with Lyra's fairy tail game.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 11, 2011)

It's in the OP Library.


----------



## Didi (Apr 11, 2011)

Marco said:


> Dai Li suspect list. The ones who weren't troll killed and didn't vote for WG.
> 
> *Fireworks*
> Kamikazi
> ...



Top suspects for me. And also still suspicious of Stringer Bell.

Also finally, Azula got lynched. I was very glad to follow that wagon. 


*[Vote Lynch Narcissus]*

For a few phases now he has been consistently marked as one of the top suspects, yet he continues to lay low, not saying a thing about it and saying barely anything anyway. This reeks of mafia behaviour.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 11, 2011)

Agree on Narcissus.  I feel similarly suspicious of Intus, but no one else but me seems to be voting for him.

*[vote lynch Narcissus*


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Didi was Azula faction. How can he have top suspects for Azula faction? He knows the last Azula faction member.


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Intus was pushing for Didi's lynch and was accused by WG so I don't think he's the Dai Li. I'm suspicious of HN. He's only posted this phase.


----------



## Didi (Apr 11, 2011)

Marco said:


> Didi was Azula faction. How can he have top suspects for Azula faction? He knows the last Azula faction member.



Has it occurred to you that I might just be prohibited from outright saying who it is?

Geez, I wouldn't be let on again otherwise, would I? I thought it was not that hard to figure out. :|


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Didi said:


> Has it occurred to you that I might just be prohibited from outright saying who it is?
> 
> Geez, I wouldn't be let on again otherwise, would I? I thought it was not that hard to figure out. :|



That's not what I meant bro. I don't mean to imply that you'll cheat or whatever.

Just that you can't disclose names. So it's strange if you say you suspect someone. Cause you can't. You KNOW who the Dai Li agent is. So you could say you suspect said person but that is kind of like cheating. It's hard to explain.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice work, guys. Obviously I couldn't kill WG last night.

Luckily I didn't kill my suspect, only followed him. 

At least now we won't end up killing Toph.


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Ah nice. So Wez knows who Toph is.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 11, 2011)

Didi, you're still one of my top suspects.

Are you Mafia? Are you Town? Either a "I am not Mafia"  or a "I am Town" will suffice.


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

I doubt Didi is mafia. He's definitely not Azula mafia.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 11, 2011)

That's why I'm not gonna kill him, but we can confirm his innocence.


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, via Toph.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 11, 2011)

so wg died? 
*[change vote lynch fireworks]*


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2011)

I think I know who Didi is.  And I wouldn't kill him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Narcissus hasn't even voted except boxes?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 11, 2011)

blank vote history


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch Narcissus] *:/


----------



## Didi (Apr 11, 2011)

I am town. And let's just say I haven't doubted Koi for one second.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 11, 2011)

I see.

I'll point out, it's more to do with LB than Didi. As in, I don't think Didi is acting weird, just it's the kind of thing LB would do.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 11, 2011)

i doubt narcissus is the dai li. he has 4 posts and hasn't been active in the game for over a week. i doubt he'd be allowed to send in actions yet never post. same can be said of gabies.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 11, 2011)

Since Narcissus does seem to be inactive in this game (though it still pays to look into him), I'll go for WAD's suspect.

*[Vote Lynch Intus Legere]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 11, 2011)

Who are the suspects?

Going out soon so could do with sending in my kill.


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Intus pushed for Didi's lynch when Didi was in Azula faction though. And WG did point fingers at him.


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Did you go through my list Wez?

I'm merely hunting the Dai Li right now. I'm not even going to focus on the Zhao cop and roleblocker until next phase. Also, I'll be needing protection tonight.


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm suspicious of Intus merely because he's an extremely intelligent fellow. However the fact that WG pointed fingers at him and that he initially accused Didi, I doubt he's the Dai Li.

Narcissus seems suspicious but he hasn't posted for a long time and I doubt he's active enough to send in any action.

Fireworks though.... Hmmm. I'd say go for her. It's upto you though.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 11, 2011)

what about platinum?


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

I went through the posts about 6 hours ago and have consumed some quantity of alcohol so I don't quite remember why he didn't scream "Dai Li" to me. I'll get back to it once I sober up in a few hours. For now, I'd go with Fireworks.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll protect you tonight, Marco.

Fireworks, care to try and convince me otherwise? I must warn you I am going out soon so I'm gonna have to send it in.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2011)

KamiKazi said:


> what about platinum?



I ain't mafia .


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Plats ain't mafia. 100% proved. Toph, check that post, please?

Or should we save Toph's ability for.... Wez wanted to check someone out. I forget.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 11, 2011)

So Wez is gonna daykill Fireworks?


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2011)

I can check someone out, granted I'm not killed/blocked again.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 11, 2011)

^ The biggest suspects right now are Narcissus and Intus. Check one of them out, whichever you find more suspicious.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2011)

No need for Toph to check my post.

In fact I don't even think it's possible for her to do so .


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh shit, was that a hint?


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Koi, please check out Intus Legere if you can. Also, please please PLEASE send in a message to me or Wez or Super Mike this night phase. With Wez protecting me and his avatar state active, all three of us will see the light of the next day phase.


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2011)

I know, I will.  I'll share what I can.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 11, 2011)

We're counting on you, Koi.


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh by the way, kinda suspicious of JtG. The one with spaces.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 11, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> Time to start it up.



Hidden Nin has been killed due to inactivity. As such, I won't even spare an effort doing a write-up. He was *Tyro.*



Marco said:


> Koi, please check out Intus Legere if you can. Also, please please PLEASE send in a message to me or Wez or Super Mike this night phase. With Wez protecting me and his avatar state active, *all three of us will see the light of the next day phase*.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Fireworks]*

She wanted to kill Jet


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Ai, LB. You trolled me with the reply to WAD's post.


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 11, 2011)

Marco said:


> I'm suspicious of Intus merely because he's an extremely intelligent fellow. However the fact that WG pointed fingers at him and that he initially accused Didi, I doubt he's the Dai Li.



=]

I was about to say the first part, but you already mentioned it. It wouldn't make much of a sense for me to be mafia, but, if needed, do check with Toph.


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Intus Legere said:


> =]
> 
> I was about to say the first part, but you already mentioned it. It wouldn't make much of a sense for me to be mafia, but, if needed, do check with Toph.



You mean the part about you being extremely intelligent?


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 11, 2011)

WG pointing fingers at me, Mr. Marco.


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh that. That too.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 11, 2011)

i point fingers at my mafia buddies when i'm going down


----------



## Marco (Apr 11, 2011)

He did that with Buto already.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Scummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm dieeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH FIREWORKS]*
Untill Aang kills her, then I'll switch to someone else.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 11, 2011)

Someone should make a statement that could be used for Toph.

Such as "Gabies is mafia"


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 11, 2011)

/no day action yet


----------



## Mio (Apr 11, 2011)

What's up.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 11, 2011)

no day action yet?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Wez is slackin'


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 11, 2011)

wez be wezzing


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 11, 2011)

Phase closes in what -- a few hours?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 11, 2011)

:datWez ★
*Dumbledore's Army*


how does he still have that title?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 11, 2011)

Phase ends in an hour, then. Might extend it for an hour or two so I can watch Avatar on tv.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*

i'm guessing that's the plan then


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2011)

How DOES he have that title?  That game was in.. November.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 11, 2011)

A whole day phase without any actions? Smh.


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch fireworks]* i guess.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 11, 2011)

Might as well *[Change Vote Lynch Fireworks]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 11, 2011)

Closing this up now.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 11, 2011)

well real indecisive this phase.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Didi>WG>narcisuss
Aiyanah>WG>fireworks
Koi>WG>fireworks
WAD>WG>princless ivy>Intus Legere>fireworks
Platinum>WG
Supermike>SB
Kamikaze>SB>fireworks
amrun>intus>narcisuss
princess ivy>narcisuss
JTG>intrus legere>fireworks
rofl>fireworks




1-didi, amrun, *me* *3*
2-aiyanah, kamikazi, koi, J T G *4*
3-marco, WAD\ *2*

*3*-narcsiuss
*1*-stringer bell
*6*-fireworks
*1*-dead winchester gospel
shit never got vote in doing this  o well I'm not needed


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 11, 2011)

It seems Fireworks is getting lynched.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 11, 2011)

Day Phase #7 END - Copious Carnage

A flurry of attacks flew towards Longshot. He didn't stand a chance.



*Fireworks (Longshot) was lynched.*
DAY PHASE #7 END. NIGHT PHASE #7 BEGIN. DO NOT TALK.

Mod Note: The troll box has given everyone a one-shot killing ability, in addition to whatever their standard abilities were. Have fun.​


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh good lord LB


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 11, 2011)

Btw (totally hijacking Cycloid's idea), Sphyer and I are capable of being killed with the one-shot kill. One will help town, one will help mafia. 

WHICH TO CHOOSE?


----------



## Hero (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow a busy day at school and this happens?

You guys are dumb as hell. Man I never got a chance to vote. I'm mad. 


EDIT: FUCK YOU ALL. . Next mafia game I'm in, I'm going H.A.M


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 12, 2011)

Starting the write-up right now, and it will probably be up in a few hours. Avatar's going to come on, so I'm going to watch it as well. I hate how they always go close to the end of the series, then restart it. Kinda pointless.


----------



## Savage (Apr 12, 2011)

You should invest your money into dvr LB. It would really help us both.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 12, 2011)

Night Phase #7 END - Beautiful Betrayals

Foamy Mouth Guy was minding his own business, foaming over the awesomeness of the Avatar, Aang. He had been tracked by June, who found him to be suspicious -- why was he so obsessed with the Avatar? She was deep in her thoughts, however; she didn't notice Foamy Mouth Guy approaching from behind with a butcher knife, and didn't realize until it was too late. 

Just as she turned around to react, her visible eye widening, he slashed her across the chest, ripping the fabric. She gritted her teeth, refusing to let out a sound; it was a deep wound, no denying that. If left unchecked, she may bleed to death. Well then, might as well beat him to the punch and take away the satisfaction. Pulling out her whip, June cracked it, wrapping around her and resulting in several open wounds. With another crack, she whipped her Shirshu, Nyla, who ate her in one fell swoop. The last thing seen of June was a smirk.

***​
Young Haru was just practicing his Earthbending when he was hit by an earthen glove, which caused him to lose his balance. As he was getting back up, wondering what happened, he was then set on fire by a passing by soldier. Unfortunately for the young boy, he was suddenly devoid of his arms, thanks to two deadly sharp hook swords. Curiously, Haru was then shot to hell from an earthen pillar, falling to his death.

"Now _that's_ Earthbending," King Bumi chuckled, snorting maniacally.

***​
Aang calmed down, but remained in the Avatar state. He had instructed Zuko to lay low, and the Prince agreed. The Avatar flew back to Omashu, where his friend Bumi was being held prisoner. Sneaking through the converted city, he was taken by surprise when the earth rumbled beneath him. He reacted instinctively, bending fire that encased the perpetrator. He absentmindedly noted that the man had been shot up in the air, seemingly against his will, by a pillar of earth beneath him. When he landed, it was with a sickening crunch. The flames died down and an old man lay in the ashes.

Aang had just killed his good friend Bumi, his only living peer from one hundred years ago.

***​
Sokka was trying to trace the legend of the two legendary lovers, Oma and Shu. He'd gone back to The Cave of Two Lovers, sleuthing through with the help of Toph to help him, as her potency and usefulness as an Earthbender in such a confusing cave was needed. 

They made a particular turn, Toph earthbending a path for them as she could tell where everything lead, and it was then when heard a sound. They paused, hearing it again: what appeared to be a shuffling. Toph's seismic sense, her perfected ability to pause, listen, then react allowed her to pinpoint what it was. 

"It's a woman!" the blind Earthbending exclaimed, surprised she didn't notice her before. "She's been here all along."

"But why?" Sokka mused, curious as to who it was could be lurking these caves. Hawky gave a squawk of discontent, and Sokka soothed him with a "Shh!"ing noise. "Can we track her?"

"You're asking that to a blind, Earthbending prodigy who can tell that there are giant badgermoles three hundred feet south-southeast of us, making new paths and even how they're doing it. What do you think?"

"Good point. Let's go!"

Toph was already well on her way to locating the woman, bending her hands with palms pointing towards her and the wrists pointed outwards; large sections of earth bent to her ministrations, forming new paths and gateways and elevated plains. They couldn't catch sight of her, however.

"She's running away!" Toph explained, hurrying even faster to get to her. 

"Don't let her get away! What does she have to hide, running away from two strangers in a dark cave by herself?"

There was a short pause before Hawky decided to make a rather loud squawking noise.

"Wait," said Toph, slowing down. "She stopped."

"Let's catch up with her, then," Sokka suggested, pressing forward.

Sokka only caught a glimpse of a beautiful woman, however, before she vanished from sight, her flowing raven hair whipping around the corner. He made to tell Toph, but she stopped him; he remembered she could see with her feet.

That next instant, however, an earthen glove shot out of the darkness and wrapped around Hawky, but not before Toph broke the rocky glove apart with her bending. Sokka looked on in horror, seeing his beloved pet nearly killed before his very eyes. He fought tears of frustration; first his younger sister Katara was killed, and now almost his pet Hawky. Was nothing sacred?

Whipping out his boomerang, he tossed it into the darkness with all his might, watching it disappear. A few seconds later, he heard it hit home and a groan emitted from the target. Toph held her hands out, palms upward as she stepped forward in wide arcs, stomping the ground. Large sections shot forth in slanted pillars, trapping the victim, and with a quick flit of her wrist, her  open hand flying down in an jab, a huge pillar shot towards the ceiling, carrying the person and crushing them between it and the roof. A wide-brimmed hat fell down.

It was a Dai Li member.

***​
A Fire Nation Soldier tried to attack Sokka, long before his journey with Toph into The Cave of Two Lovers. Appa caught him in his teeth before savagely biting down.

***​
A Fire Nation Soldier was busy fighting with Jet and his rebellious Freedom Fighers. Though he had lost his best supporters and right hand man/woman in Longshot and Smellerbee, he had to fight on for their honour. Try as he might, though, the Fire Nation Soldier was unable to successfully land a flaming blow on the teen. He had been successful, however, in killing a prodigious Earthbending man from Omashu he had found near The Cave of Two Lovers. Grunting in displeasure, he decided to save Jet's death for another day, content with the one he took earlier. Jet knew exactly who it was, as well, as the very same man had tried to take his life earlier before being killed by this soldier who was now leaving the scene.

***​
Zuko had buried his sister, and stood at her grave on that dark day. He didn't know what to do with himself. He had taken her life. The least he could do was talk to her.

"Azula," he began, not sure where to start off. "I'm sorry it had to end like this, sister. I really am. I really did care for you, because you were my little sister, but I was left with no choice. This was bigger than you or me, or the Fire Nation; the fate of the world depends on the Avatar defeating our father! You can understand that, can't you?"

He paused, waiting for a response. Even though he knew it wouldn't come, he waited regardless, giving his sister a space to answer. A few minutes passed in silence, Zuko's head bowed in sorrow and regret. He heard a rustling noise behind him, then, and instinctively lashed out with a roar, a trail of flames whipping from his outstretched hands. The body fell to the ground with little more than an utter of two names. Katara and Sokka.

Zuko's good eye widened. Oh shit. He had just murdered Katara and Sokka's father, Hakoda. He grasped at his hair, eyes screwed up in frustration as he growled in rage. _Why was he so bad at being good?_


*R o f l c o p t e r (June) was going to be killed by Foamy Mouth Guy, but beat him to the chase.



gumby2ms (Haru) was been mercilessly slaughtered by the Dai Li, Fire Nation Soldier (Cop), Jet, and King Bumi.



KamiKazi (King Bumi) has been killed by Oma and Aang.



Narcissus (Dai Li) has been killed by Sokka and Toph.



Stringer Bell (Fire Nation Soldier - Roleblocker) was killed by Appa.



Jiraiya the Gallant (Shu) has been killed by Fire Nation Soldier (Cop).



Intus Legere (Hakoda) has been killed by Zuko.

AZULA'S FACTION HAS BEEN WIPED OUT!

Due to her lover Shu's death, Oma has received a one-shot vigilante ability to be used at any time.

Night Phase # 7 - END. Day Phase # 8 - START.*​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2011)

So one mafia left? 

Also please update that playerlist ASAP, LB-chan


----------



## Savage (Apr 12, 2011)

Fuck!

Did my kill go through?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 12, 2011)

WAD. Who are you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 12, 2011)

No, it didn't. 

Also, one player had the balls to use their one-shot kill on me.  Obviously, this is going to come back to bite you all in the ass at a later time.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 12, 2011)

i had a feeling i'd die after it was decided we had to kill the last of the mafia, even more so after seeing that trollbox result. you guys should have been able to tell i was town, i wanted to survive this game dammit  ah well, my role served it's purpose. good game guys well done, and good game LB and sphyer. twas fun.



> Narcissus (Dai Li)


LB you totally trolled with that previous write up, like hell he sent in an action


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> WAD. Who are you.



Role revealing isn't allowed but I've been purposefully dropping the most obvious of hints since like two phases ago.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 12, 2011)

He was always active. The Quick Topic says so. 

Also, fucking lol @ Haru/gumby. He was the first to be targeted by a member of all four factions.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

Nevermind. I remember who. I forgot you hinted before.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Marco/Wez kill JTG/Didi one of those two are the last remaining mafia.

Game over don't even have to lynch.

*Pats self on back*


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 13, 2011)

Gumby got gang raped.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

JTG, Gabies, Ivy, Mio.

Which 3 do we kill?

Didi is not mafia. Got the message from Hawky.


----------



## Savage (Apr 13, 2011)

*Death note:*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Good luck guys. I still want an answer for what happened with my kill. Hint: Something tells me the other JTG is town.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 



I have to say that I think this was an excellent way to make my start into the world of Mafia games. And I survived longer than my entire team. 

I had fun, and hope to become an even better player. I can die happy. Also, yes, I've always been active; I just layed low. 

WinchesterGospel, it was an honor to play with you.


----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2011)

Holy shit I'm still alive.

I think JTG is town.  Hang on.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Super Mike said:
			
		

> JTG, Gabies, Ivy, Mio.



Mio is friendz. JTG is being looked into. So Gabies or Ivy, it seems.

Ivy has at least claimed town, though not alluded to a specific role.

We should relieve Gabies from his suffering of these games


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

On another note:



			
				Jiraiya the Gallant said:
			
		

> LegendaryBeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Savage (Apr 13, 2011)

I made an edit to my death note if it helps.

I'm fucking done. Fuck this bullshit. 

/lastpostbeforeIcrymyselftosleep


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Wez or Marco need to get in here and kill Gabies.

Let there be win.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

I think I'll have to modkill him. When was the last time he posted?


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 13, 2011)

i enjoyed my role btw, my username used to be Bumi 


*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 



To Aang, I leave my dear pet Flopsy, may he fill the hole of your fallen comrade Momo. 
To Sokka, I leave my supply of creeping crystal. Snack on.
To Iroh, I leave my Pai Sho pieces. You're the last old person kicking friend.
To Toph, I leave Omashu. Earth benders, hoooooo!

yeah i don't have any new info for you guys, i was getting my protection on /gone


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

Probably phase 2 or 3.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Gabies said:


> i need to catch up



.

He'll be killed in the morn'. He's town.


----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2011)

ROCK on, Bumi!


Get it?  _Rock_ on?  Because.. he's an Earthbender?


----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2011)

JTG is Shu, I believe.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Shu was JtG. He was killed.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

Then princess ivy is the last remaining mafia. Damn my scumdar is on point this game

The other jtg.


----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2011)

I think the remaining JTG is Oma, I mean.  My b.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

Except I was 90% convinced Koi was Azula


----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2011)

I was originally going to be but then LB knew it would probably be obvious. 

But yeah, confirmed: JiraiyaTheSpaceless is Oma.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm not a mafia, guys. Notice my voting patterns, I only voted for Winchester and Narcissus during the last phases I was online. I never switched afterwards.

Role revealing is not allowed so I can't claim my role and I also don't have any way of proving my innocence because there's no way I can provide any information :/

Can anybody guess now what my role is? 
That was just a role hint I made.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Can't have that happen, Koi-chan.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Kill her with fire.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> I'm not a mafia, guys. Notice my voting patterns, I only voted for Winchester and Narcissus during the last phases I was online. I never switched afterwards.
> 
> Role revealing is not allowed so I can't claim my role and I also don't have any way of proving my innocence because there's no way I can provide any information :/
> 
> ...



Burn the witch!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

I've got the order. I'm going to give you an option, Ivy. Do you want to role reveal now, or wait until you've been killed? Either way, you're going to die.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 13, 2011)

Waaahh I'm dead now? 
Thank you for the game LB-chan. I was inactive here so I can't blame the town.

Reveal my role now


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch didi]*

Used to be mafia. Can't be trusted.

Are we doing trollboxes today?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch troll box 1]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm a *Kyoshi Warrior.* A Generic Fodder

*waiting for my death write up*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Day Phase #8, Update #1 - Regal Roflstomping

A Kyoshi Warrior was combusted by Zuko. Poor girl.



*Princess Ivy (Kyoshi Warrior) was killed by Zuko.**

Day Phase Continues.*​​


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

Amrun is alive?!?!

Well I'll be damned.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

She's replacing The Red Gil (inactive fuck).


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, I died n1 originally. 

Still don't really have a handle on this game, I'll admit.


----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2011)

Why not just kill inactives rather than replacing them?  They're useless.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

I spent way too long on designing the roles and refining them to fit the character and even invented some to have them modkilled just because someone decided to not honour their commitment to play.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

Then she is the last one. Didi is town. Gabies is town. Ivy was town. Mio is no good aymore, and that only leavs Amrun right? She's mafioso, bros. She's gotta be.

And you spelled "honor" wrong.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 13, 2011)

*Death Note:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Well, Can't blame the town for suspecting me. I couldn't come up with better defenses other than saying I'm town.

Buh bye guys~


----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2011)

Ah, noted.

And yeah, Didi and aiyanah are town.  I can personally vouch for both.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2011)

Why am I mafia? 

How do you know Didi is town?  What do you mean Mio is no good?

Also there are other players in this game.

Platinum, off of the top of my head, and the other JTG -- Koi obviously got them confused.

Edit: Oh, I see.  Let me go look at the list again if didi is vouched for.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm not going to be told the Canadian/British way of spelling 'honor' is wrong by an American who can't accept different spellings.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2011)

Platinum and JTG don't look cleared to me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

Didi is town. Hawky told me.

Platinum is alive too? Da fuck. And I'm pretty sure mio was a one-shotter.

And jtg is apparently oma or whatevr.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2011)

She said she THINKS he's Oma.  If I read it correctly, she doesn't know.

I'm pretty sure role revealing isn't allowed in this game, but you really don't want to kill me.

Anyway, the path looks clear.

*[vote lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2011)

No I know now.  JTG is Oma.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay, then, he's Oma.

Platinum is a go.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Amrun said:


> She said she THINKS he's Oma.  If I read it correctly, she doesn't know.
> 
> I'm pretty sure role revealing isn't allowed in this game, but you really don't want to kill me.
> 
> ...



I am not mafia .


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Just look back on page 101.

That's all i'm going to say on the matter.

If you still want to lynch me go ahead.

Town till your heart is content.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Platinum would righteously give up if he was mafia. He's an honorable bastard .

Amrun, what you tryin' to pull. Role hinting bomb when Koi confirmed aiyanah as bomb? Otherwise I don't get your hint 

*[Vote Lynch Amrun]*

Trying to delay the game another phase for one of them damned troll boxes


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm not role-hinting bomb...


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> No need for Toph to check my post.
> 
> In fact I don't even think it's possible for her to do so .



This is what I get for not paying attention to the thread properly.

LYNCH IT WITH FIRE


----------



## Marco (Apr 13, 2011)

JTG, you have a one shot kill now. Attack Amrun. Prime suspect. It should prove you're Oma.

@Fireworks, I'm sorry about driving the lynch on you. Options less. You weren't online and couldn't defend yourself either. Sorry.

@Intus Legere, I'm sorry I targeted you. I wanted to target Narcissus but I knew others would target him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Platinum]*



> Koi - Sokka
> Wez - Aang
> Mio - Iroh
> Super Mike - Appa
> ...


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2011)

JTG is Oma, Marco.  What you smokins?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Amrun said:


> This is what I get for not paying attention to the thread properly.
> 
> LYNCH IT WITH FIRE



ROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


Do you really not get the hint?


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, I do get the hint.  I get it perfectly.

You're hinting at my role.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch Amrun]*

Lynch me if you want.

I mean Jesus Christ people .

Amrun is scum people.


----------



## Marco (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought Plat was hinting Toph there.

@Amrun, typo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Whoever is the last mafia standing should just give up 

You're delaying the inevitable. GG to you for being the last one standing.

I want to win already


----------



## Marco (Apr 13, 2011)

Wez KNOWS who Toph is. He can sort this mess out. Leave it to him.

And IIRC, when Platinum hinted Wez was active in the thread and yet didn't say anything. So I'm going to trust Plat for now. But we don't need to worry. This game is over the minute Aang shows up.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Whoever has the oneshot please kill Amrun so we can end this game.


----------



## Marco (Apr 13, 2011)

Nah, leave it.

Wez knows who Toph is. He'll come and sort this out.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Wez used to be innowez

Now he's just inactiwez.

:foreverdepressed


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I don't need Wez to know who I am .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Damn it Platinum, isn't props for being the sole survivor good enough? 

Or perhaps I am the last mafia and you've all been epicly mindfucked


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Foolish townies, thinking this game will be over that quick.


----------



## Marco (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm trusting Plat on this one though. He hinted Toph long before Amrun did. Amrun should've counter claimed back then or something.

*[VOTE LYNCH Amrun]*

*[VOTE BOX 3]*


*@WEZ*

Platinum and Amrun are the only people unaccounted for. Kill the one who's not Toph.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2011)

Kill lying liar Platinum so we can end this game.

Edit: Marco, I didn't even notice the hint. :sweat  Not really been a good player this game.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn it Platinum, isn't props for being the sole survivor good enough?



Even if I was scum it wouldn't be .


You don't win games like the TTGL mafia when you give up in the face of overwhelming odds .

But really Amrun is the final scum guys.

Just smoke her and it's over.

Of course this is assuming the troll box don't strike back

*[vote box 3]*


----------



## Marco (Apr 13, 2011)

@LB


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Marco said:


> @LB



Problem               ?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Amrun it's cute that you are trying to take me down with you .

But we all see through your ruse.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2011)

We shall see YOUR ruse, Platinum-kun.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Wez can still day kill right?

Then have him target me.

Then we can stop being a bunch of worthless townies and lynch the final fodder.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Kill the last mafia before the lynch ends

So we don't have to resort on the silly troll box which I am sure will somehow resurrect Azula or something equally outrageous and somehow we get solo'd by the zombie princess.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah I rather not have to go through another troll box.

But bitches just aren't willing to trust me.

Let's go this route then.

Wez attacks me and if for some retarded reason you think i'm scum i'll die and that's that. But when we get back to reality and everyone has their cognitive functions restored we oneshot Amrun's ass and win this bitch.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

I am sure Wez will not resist the temptation to kill Amrun-chan.

Which is why if she's inno, my vote on you is already set


----------



## Marco (Apr 13, 2011)

Ugh, Wez KNOWS who Toph is.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Amrun ain't pulling off a TTGL style comeback on my watch.

Only I am allowed to do that .


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Marco said:


> Ugh, Wez KNOWS who Toph is.



Forgot that .

Then Wez roasts Amrun over an open fire and we win.

All is right in the world.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2011)

Wez can't kill me.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Wez can't kill me.



Fear rising and sweat slowly dripping off her face the obvious scum makes one last ditch effort to avoid the noose.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

But she cannot hide from Platinum's all seeing eye.

He will be the judge and Wez will be the executioner


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

**


----------



## Didi (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll just wait for Wez to end it.

Though I hope the attack on LB won't severely fuck us over in a trolltastic way.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

See this set Amrun?

You can't hide from the Aimless Renegade.

JUSTICE is coming for you.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2011)

See this set?  I have no need to hide.  I am protected by the Land Itself.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch wad]*
for claiming to be the last mafia


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 13, 2011)

death note

*Spoiler*: __ 



smh at kamiakzi. I had 40 posts and 1 vote my role should have been sooo obvious. I hinted all the time. good luck all man I got stomped bad. and here I was saving my one-shot to use the next phase because I thought they would have all attacked someone else


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 13, 2011)

I'M SO SORRY, KAMIKAZI. You were my bro this game. 

Also, I just sent in my kill.

Plat is indeed Toph.

Looks like it all worked out in the end.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 13, 2011)

So my JtG bro is dead, eh? I must kill a bitch now, but if Wez is going for Amrun, who should I go for?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

kill me jtg :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Kill aiyanah


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 13, 2011)

You absolutely sure, guys?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

you should totally do it


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 13, 2011)

Alrighty.


----------



## Didi (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol haha, Aiyanah you bitch.


----------



## Mio (Apr 13, 2011)

Guys, I still got my one shot kill.

Who should I kill.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 13, 2011)

I hope you haven't actually just killed aiya.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

winning as the last mafia with these odds is too much effort 
so its easier to just end it now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Mio. Kill yourself. Roulette is fun


----------



## Mio (Apr 13, 2011)

You're still alive, WhatADrag...?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

now now play nice mio


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_izvAbhExY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mio (Apr 13, 2011)

You know I would totally do it, WAD.

Better start begging for your life.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

wad, beg?
lol
fucking lol


----------



## Mio (Apr 13, 2011)

Very well.

Adios, Jet.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Sayonara


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

where is lb to make these actions a reality?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

She is one of those despicable individuals that sleep in until it is almost the afternoon already.

Lazy bones


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

I absolutely hate mods like that! 

/just woke up


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Didi said:


> I'll just wait for Wez to end it.
> 
> Though I hope the attack on LB won't severely fuck us over in a trolltastic way.



 Absolutely no chance of you guys not getting severely fucked over in a trolltastic way. You guys've basically just rezzed Azula.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Kill the last mafia before the lynch ends
> 
> So we don't have to resort on the silly troll box which I am sure will somehow resurrect Azula or something equally outrageous and somehow we get solo'd by the zombie princess.



My gift is a curse.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

No, it was going to happen regardless of troll box. It was because I was targeted. I told you guys that killing me and Sphyer was an option, and one would have a good result and the other a bad.

As if it wasn't completely fucking obvious what killing me would do.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh well.

I have no qualms about making this game longer so Hiruzen Sarutobi has to wait even more to start his craptastic one


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

in b4 Azula casually roflstomps you all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

If a role revealed Azula somehow wins this game against two bulletproofs, a nexus, Aang, Zuko, a bomb, and Sokka who can still survive another attack then the amount of SMH that I will do will be reminiscent of an epileptic seizure.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

>implying that it will be a dead person set to reprise their role

Oh no, my dear. It'll be amongst your number.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Not even sure what that means.

But I don't care


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

You'll find out in due time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess we will also receive the day update for the kill actions in due time


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, you do.

lol aiyanah.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

No sympathy for the illiterate


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay, got the actions tabulated. Fuck loopholes; I suppose I'll allow those who saved their one-shot to be used today. They're all for trulululz anyways.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

What is the name of that dude since I don't watch Avatar from that one sig you used to had who was all like "I DID IT FOR THE LULZ" ad infinitum?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Day Phase #8, Update #2 - Last Minute Modkill 



*Gabies (Aunt Wu) has been banished.*​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> What is the name of that dude since I don't watch Avatar from that one sig you used to had who was all like "I DID IT FOR THE LULZ" ad infinitum?



That's Prince Zuko, Azula's older brother of two years. He's the show's woobie and heel-face turn.


----------



## Mio (Apr 13, 2011)

I think we lost.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Neat!

Anyways. Let the lulz ensue. This update should be called "Reality Check."



			
				Mio said:
			
		

> I think we lost.



Feels nice to not be "we"


----------



## Mio (Apr 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Feels nice to not be "we"


Your loss is already certain. You will be fodderized soon.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh Mio-chan, this is why you cannot ever hope to surpass me if you allow that power you possess to remain dormant.

You foolish fool. Since when were you under the impression you could defeat me. Your weaponry does not affect me


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

This is going to take a while. One hell of a write-up.


----------



## Mio (Apr 13, 2011)

I just remembered Jet is bulletproof.

:galacticryoma


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant fell to the same mistake.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

I manipulated both of them into using attacks that would prove ineffective and in JTG's case, extremely anti self-preservative. 

Fools.


----------



## Mio (Apr 13, 2011)

I suppose a change of targets is a no?


----------



## Mio (Apr 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I manipulated both of them into using attacks that would prove ineffective and in JTG's case, extremely anti self-preservative.
> 
> Fools.


"Manipulating" those not paying a shred of attention is nothing.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:
			
		

> Mio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



                     .


----------



## Mio (Apr 13, 2011)

Damn you all

[*Vote Lynch Mio*]


----------



## Marco (Apr 13, 2011)

Uncle......


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Mio said:


> "Manipulating" those not paying a shred of attention is nothing.



Indeed. There is no difficulty or pride to be had. However, I only mention it to serve as a punishment to those who choose to remain ignorant while their nakama around them are fallen. This idea was also spawned of your own mind, you chose to betray those loyal to you and as such, I only allowed you the courtesy of showing why your spite can never defeat my love.

And bulletproofs


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 13, 2011)

Good game guys, it was fun (while it lasted)!  

LB, sorry I couldn't get more involved seeing how work took up most of my time latter into the game.

Oyye, benchod! Official rule of thumb...we are always on opposite sides in Mafia games


----------



## Marco (Apr 13, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Oyye, benchod! Official rule of thumb...we are always on opposite sides in Mafia games



100% PROVED!!


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

jtg really targeted me?
foolishness, sheer foolishness 
enjoy the backlash


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Day Phase #8, Update #3 - Avatar Aang​
The legendary founder of Omashu, Oma, felt in her heart the death of her beloved Shu. She couldn't believe it. Just like the two warring neighbouring villages from which they hailed had almost done, relentless conflict had ultimately resulted in the loss of a life precious to her. Her belovd Shu was dead, never to return.

Power and rage surged through her. A quick series of swift movements, hand thrusts and strategic stomping took place, her Earthbending powers brought about in quick succession. Plateaus, plains, mountains, juttes -- all these earthen landforms were created within moments, Oma on top of them and causing her to tower over the village of Omashu, the city created in dedication to the two lovers, Oma and Shu. 

Fury contorted her beautiful face, giving it an appearance of such austere anger that no bender would've dared defy her. She bellowed to the villagers below, warning them to live a peaceful life and abandon their fear and war-mongering, or she would kill them all. A boy whose mouth was foaming didn't seem to be paying attention, so Oma quickly stamped her feet thrice upon the ground, a pillar catching him up by the end of his robe and bringing him high through the air, face to face with Oma. 

To illustrate her point for those who were hesitant in heeding her words, she flitted her wrist outwards, and a pillar of earth shot out from the one she was standing on, striking the foaming mouth guy in the chest. He coughed, spitting up the foam to reveal a trigger in his mouth. The force of the blow had caused him to bite down.

The explosion rocked the entire village.

***​
Iroh was firing off blasts of fire in rapid succession, battling Jet who was dispersing them with his hook swords. The legendary general and Dragon of the West had to keep the boy occupied, lest he tried to expose his and his nephew's true identities. They needed to keep it secret for but a little bit more...

***​
The Fire Nation soldier didn't know what to do. 

One second he was walking, the next he was dragged up by an enormous pillar of earth. He was then frozen to the rock by a large volume of water that solidified. Fire was swirling about the pillar, slowly melting the ice and threatening to let the soldier fall to his death below; the fierce wind was not helping any either.

"W-what's going on!?" the soldier asked in fear, wondering why this was happening to him. "What have I done to deserve this?"

"You can still ask that question, despite all that you've done? What have the Air Nomads done to deserve being the first victims of genocide in this war? What have the villagers in the Southern and Northern Water Tribes done to deserve the Fire Nation's fury? What have the citizens of the Earth Kingdom done to have their last hope, their last stronghold against Fire Nation tyranny, be conquered?" Aang appeared on a whirlwind, facing the soldier he had trapped.

"The Fire Nation has caused trouble for the entire world for far too long. They no longer have their honour. They no longer have glory. All they have is fear and hatred, disgust directed towards them by those who have been under their oppressive rule. And the Fire Nation deserves it for their actions. As much as they do, however, they do not deserve to have their lives taken, for that would be no better."

The young airbender bent the rock pillar back towards the ground, and released the prisoner. The soldier fell the ground, and turned around to look over his shoulder, terrified and in awe of the Avatar. Aang towered above him, looking down at the man. His eyes and mouth mirrored the unapologetic frown on both.

"Tell your Fire Lord Ozai that the Avatar is ready. Ready to free the Four Nations, ready to undo his evil, and ready to take him on. The world will be one again, and that Avatar Aang is coming for him."

***
​
It was almost over. Although they had lost people they loved, like Katara, they had managed to turn the tides in their favour. Dusk drew near, and the mahogany sky instilled a sense of nostalgia within them. They had spent the day burying Katara, right beside Azula. Zuko knew his sister to not be truly evil, but a byproduct of what their father had taught her and moulded her to be. 

As such, he asked for forgiveness on her behalf, and the other members of Team Avatar granted him it. Having given his sister amnesty of sorts, the rest of the gang agreed when Zuko suggested they bury Katara next to Azula. That way, they could visit both at once and the entire group would be back together once more, even if not all of them were there spiritually.

They were staring down at the tombstones before them. A little shrine with a photograph of the Princess was dedicated to Azula on her grave, and the same on Katara's. Beside Azula's were two photos, one on each side, as well as a candle. Ty Lee and Mai were put to rest, even if their bodies had not been found. The three had been inseparable, even in death.

Beside Katara's stood a small shrine for her father one her left, and her mother on her right. Candles were light and shining brightly, lit by Aang and Zuko's airbending and firebending respectively. Zuko bent over and lit Azula, Mai, and Ty Lee's candles as well. He drew back, standing before the graves as he stared at them, the others doing the same. 

Silence reigned dominant, everyone's heads bowed. Aang closed his eyes, tears sliding down his cheek. Sokka's eyebrows twitched, his face contorted in sorrow. Tears traced down Toph's cheek from her blind eyes. Tears flowed down Zuko's cheeks as well, more pronounced on his right, unscarred eye. They wept for the dead in this war. They wept for their lost loved ones. They wept for the future of the Four Nations. 

They wept for peace.

It was Aang who first broke the silence. "I can't believe so much has changed in a year," he said, look up at his friends. "A year ago you were hunting me, and I was stuck in a frozen block of ice."

"Yeah," mused Zuko. "I should probably apologize."

Aang chuckled. "Don't bother; your actions have redeemed yourself. You've restored your own honour, Zuko."

"Twinkle Toes is right," Toph chimed in with a laugh. "And don't be embarrased," she added, noticing his escalating heartbeat. "I can tell you are."

"Am not!" Zuko burst out angrily.

"I can tell you're lying," Toph replied. "By sensing the vibrations in the earth, I can feel your heart beat and breathing rate, and when they pick up and slow down. Yours just elevated."

Zuko sighed. "You're right. Let's forget about that, though. What're we going to do?"

Sokka spoke up for the first time that night. "We're going to help Aang restore peace. We're going to not let Katara or Azula's deaths be in vain. We're going to right what your father and his fathers and his forefathers have wronged. We're going to restore balance."

"And I can't do it without you guys," Aang said, looking each one in the eye at turn, even Toph. "Will you guys help me?"

"I'm in," said Toph nonchalantly. "It gets boring in the Earth Kingdom. Maybe I'll get to kick some bad guy butt!"

"I just want to have this over and done with," Sokka inputed. "I'm coming with you."

Aang turned to the formerly exiled prince. "Zuko?"

The teenager paused for a moment before nodding. "Right."

"Someone's coming," Toph said. "And I know just who it is." Pointing down the hill, they saw the approaching rotund figure of Uncle Iroh. In his hands we more candles, and a photo of his son. Placing it between both Azula and Katara's graves, he explained to them as he set up the shrine.

"It also happens to be my deceased son's, Lu Ten's, birthday. Do you remember, nephew?"

"I do," Zuko said, forming the fire nation hand sign for respect. The others imitated him, and Iroh lit the candles with his finger tips via firebending, before leaning back from his kneeling position and singing in a sombre tone.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFASos1G-5U[/YOUTUBE]​
Once he was done, he continued to weep for his son, but not only his son, but niece, and her friends, and the friends of his nephew. The legendary Dragon of the West was reduced to tears as he wept for the safety of his nephew and friends, and also for the peace.

Zuko closed his eyes, unable to bear seeing his Uncle like this. He remained silent in respect to his cousin and sister, as well as his friend. Aang, Sokka, and Toph followed suit. They would rebuild this world, and restore peace and love to the Four Nations once more.

***


*Amrun (Fire Nation Soldier - Cop) has been defeated by the Avatar.



aiyanah (Foaming Mouth Guy) has been killed by Oma.



JiraiyaTheGallant (Oma) was killed by Foaming Mouth Guy's bomb.



Iroh tried to kill Jet, but failed.

Last Night Phase, Didi attempted to kill me. As a result, he is modkilled!


Spoiler:  





So close, but no dice!


Spoiler:  



 Just kidding!









Both Azula and Zhao's mafia factions have been wiped out! 

TOWN WINS!
*
*Your Winners:

Koi (Sokka)
Wez (Aang)
Mio (Iroh)
Super Mike (Appa)
Platinum (Toph)
WhatADrag (Jet)
Marco (Zuko)
Didi (Hawky)*
​


----------



## Mio (Apr 13, 2011)

WhatADrag should have died.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 13, 2011)

Remember who you have to thank for your victory town. Remember Kitara


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Since I had too many images for that post:

*Your Winners:



Koi (Sokka)



Wez (Aang)



Mio (Iroh)



Super Mike (Appa)



Platinum (Toph)



WhatADrag (Jet)



Marco (Zuko)



Didi (Hawky)*​


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

Kitara should have been roleblocked. 

Why didn't it work?



Wez littlefuckingstar ruining my plans, smh


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 13, 2011)

Yay. :33 

Sajin, I'd been debating your death from the start.

LB was mindfucking me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Mafia Discussion Quick Topics:

Azula's Faction: 
Zhao's Faction:


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 13, 2011)

Post a link to the Azula Mafia QT...that shit must be entertaining.


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 13, 2011)

Sajin said:
			
		

> Kitara should have been roleblocked.
> 
> Why didn't it work?



Bus Driver maybe 

Nice work townies


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Bus Driver maybe
> 
> Nice work townies



That's the thing, we still killed him but not blocked.




Wez ★ said:


> Yay. :33
> 
> Sajin, I'd been debating your death from the start.
> 
> LB was mindfucking me.



From the start?

You're not a bro, bro


----------



## Marco (Apr 13, 2011)

I remember shedding a few tears when I first listened to Iroh sing that. I felt sad after watching the video now too.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 13, 2011)

Sajin said:


> That's the thing, we still killed him but not blocked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the one who isn't a bro, roleblocking me and plotting my death.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2011)

Next up, Avatar Mafia 2: Godfather Ozai.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

List of Actions:

Day Phase #1:

Marco targets Super Mike but fails

Night Phase #1:

EnterTheTao fails to roleblock Super Mike
Mangekyou SharingAL steals from Mio, but is nexus'd to steal from Super Mike and was killed.
Bioness Skitzo-Roleblocked Noitora/(replaced with Platinum later on)
Wormodragon investigated Cadrien
Amrun investigated Mio, was nexus'd to Piandao, and was killed.
St. Lucifer/Hiruzen/Narcissus investigated R o f l c o p t e r
KamiKazi roleblocked Banhammer
Cadrien protected Noitora (later Platinum)
R o f l c o p t e r  tracked Didi
BROLY/WhatADrag hid behind Mio, nexus'd to Atlantic Storm
Kitsune was roleblcoked by Stringer Bell
Sajin killed Chibason
Chibason invented a roleblocking mechanism and targeted Hiruzen Sarutobi
Winchester Gospel attempted to convert Wez and failed.
Hiruzen Sarutobi faction killed Amrun
Aggressor investigated Didi
The Red Gil (later Amrun) framed Amrun 
The Gr8 Destroyed protected Sajin

This was all just the first complete phase.


----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2011)

Hawkyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

I also like that people who targeted Mio were killed that same night after being nexus'd.  Compiling more actions.


----------



## Mio (Apr 13, 2011)

3 of my supposed friends targetted me. I'm disappoint.

This shall not be forgiven.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> You're the one who isn't a bro, roleblocking me and plotting my death.



Hey, you started it 

Lol @ my name being mentioned 53 times in the Azula quicktopic.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 13, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Hey, you started it
> 
> Lol @ my name being mentioned 53 times in the Azula quicktopic.



Azula Fac was out for Sajin blood.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Lol @ my name being mentioned 53 times in the Azula quicktopic.



CTRL + F + Wez in our topic

He's got you beat.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> CTRL + F + Wez in our topic
> 
> He's got you beat.



At least he was your enemy, you know


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Night Phase #2:

Bioness skitzo investigated The Gr8 Destroyer
Wormodragon investigated Sajin. The funny thing is, he's a paranoid cop, so he got guilty, despite Sajin actually being guilty. 
Koi investigated Synn
Wez airbent/tracked EnterTheTao
aiyanah just got utterly raped. Looking at actions now.
KamiKazi switched Wez with aiyanah
Cadrien protected Noitora/Platinum (again, because it wasn't obvious as hell it was Toph he protected )
R o f l c o p t e r tracked Wez
BROLY/WAD hid behind Mio (again lol)
Cycloid was faction killed by Sajin
Kitsune was roleblocked by Stringer Bell
Winchester Gospel lightning-bent Wez, but it hit aiyanah since KamiKazi switched them (was SOOOOO relieved at this action by King Bumi) )
Aggressor investigated BROLY/WAD
The Red Gil/Amrun framed Platinum
The Gr8 Destroyer protected Sajin
SageMaster killed Platinum

Day Phase #3:

Winchester Gospel submitted the name of Sajin to me for Mai's Day Kill the previous night phase, yet since I had computer issues, I told him to send it to Sphyer. Instead, he decided to go for Wez. This is why I punished them for a full cycle. Turns out he thought I was going by the list in the quick topic, since aiyanah got killed instead of Wez and he that was the action they put in the QT. They had no idea Bumi switched it, so they went off that.

I was still mad.  They would've killed Zhao a long time ago if they just stuck to what they were told. 

Marco killed EnterTheTao

Night Phase #3: 

I don't know what action Bioness did, but it was on JiraiyaTheGallant.  Should've written it down. Probably was an investigation, since it didn't show up in the write-up really.

Wormodragon investigated St. Lucifer, another actually legit mafia member, but didn't heed it since he's paranoid. 

Koi investigated Hiruzen Sarutobi

Wez was going to kill Sajin, but failed thanks to Sajin's protection.

KamiKazi blocked Koi

Cadrien protected Wez

R o f l c o p t e r tracked Gabies

WhatADrag hid behind Hiruzen Sarutobi

Noitora (later Platinum) roleblocked Didi

Sajin killed Banhammer

Stringer Bell roleblocked Wez

Aggressor investigated Mio, which was nexus'd to Shu (Jiraiya the Gallant)

The Red Gil/Amrun framed Kitsune

The Gr8 Destroyer protected Sajin


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

I also find it amusing how I single-handedly prevented my mafia from killing Didi but he did everything he could to get me killed 

And LB, our mafia wasn't fodder tier  We were god tier except for inactifags  (who were basically half of our team smh)


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

I said that at the time because Azula's faction was extremely well put together (with Winchester being the only one role-assigned in that faction) and they got shit done quick. Inactifags kind of ruined your team.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Day Phase #4:

Wormodragon was killed by the redirected troll box lynch. 

Marco killed Fear.

Night Phase #4:

Koi investigated Bioness

Wez killed Didi and was switched with Fireworks

Didi was killed

Winchester Gospel persuaded Buto Renjin to join their team

R o f l c o p t e r tracked SageMaster

Megalith investigated Fireworks and was killed by Sajin

Sajin was protected from Azula's faction kill by TGD.

SageMaster killed Didi, but was killed by Sajin


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Day Phase #5:

Mei Lin was lynched

Marco successfully killed Wez when all he wanted was to just become pro-town (

Night Phase #5:

Koi investigated Kitsune

Atlantic Storm was killed by Azula faction's generic kill

KamiKazi switched Marco and Fireworks

Cadrien revived Wez

Winchester Gospel lightning bent at Mio, which was redirected to Stringer Bell, negating his roleblock

I actually made an error there. Stringer Bell was supposed to be dead here, but I forgot to include it into the write-up due to it having been via a nexus troll.  He survived longer than he was meant to on an error on my part. Just realized this now.

Narcissus investigated Sajin

Sajin killed Cadrien

Stringer Bell tried to roleblock Cadrien, but was killed

Aggressor investigated Koi


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

Uh... LB, kills don't usually stop roleblocks


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Day Phase #6:

Kitsune was killed by WhatADrag

CloudKicker was killed by Marco

Sajin was killed by Wez

Everyone who voted for the box was killed. 

Night Phase #6:

Wez followed Platinum (who replaced Noitora)

KamiKazi switched Wez and Narcissus

Narcissus investigated Stringer Bell (who should've been dead at this part.  My bad)

Edit: I couldn't really figure out how to make a lasting roleblock when he was killed. I was like "" and that was that. Sorry, Sajin.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

Marco for MVP bros.

Also thank god I was a bulletproof this game.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2011)

Sajin said:


> At least he was your enemy, you know



I know now what we didn't know then. 

You did off a lot of the town though, which was good.


LegendaryBeauty said:


> Winchester Gospel lightning-bent Wez, but it hit aiyanah since KamiKazi switched them (was SOOOOO relieved at this action by King Bumi) )



Just who's side were you really on LB?


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 13, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Marco for MVP bros.



This         .


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

Reading Azula QT. I'm always the first fucking target.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2011)

I have to admit, Marco played very well this game, especially in finding Azula. We should've killed him early on, lol.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Day Phase#7:

Winchester Gospel was killed by Marco ( )

Night Phase #7:

Koi investigated JiraiyaTheGallant and one-shot killed Narcissus

Wez protected Marco and killed KamiKazi

KamiKazi switched Koi and Super Mike, and killed gumby

R o f l c o p t e r tracked aiyanah, and knew that he was going to try and kill him so he killed himself

Super Mike killed Stringer Bell (who should've been dead before)

Platinum roleblocked Narcissus, and then killed him

Narcissus investigated Gabies, tried to faction killed Didi, and killed gumby

Stringer Bell killed gumby adn roleblocked Koi, but was killed for good this time by Super Mike

....

WhatADrag killed gumby 

Amrun failed to kill WAD, investigated Platinum, and faction-killed Jiraiya the Gallant

Marco killed Intus Legere

aiyanah helped R o f l c o p t e r to kill himself

Jiraiya the Gallant failed to kill WAD

Didi tried to kill me, which caused him to be modkilled 

Day Phase #8:

JiraiyaTheGallant killed aiyanah

aiyanah killed JiraiyaTheGallant

Wez killed Amrun

Mio failed to kill WAD


Then Town won


----------



## Mio (Apr 13, 2011)

I also nominate Marco for MVP.

He was highly perceptive in this game, noticing any minimal detail which I had more look into being his teammate through PM.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

So how'd you guys like the game? :33


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, I concur with Marco being MVP. Should have killed him on night one 

Pretty good LB.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm going to rememer this treachery in future games Platinum.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

So what kind of titles do you guys want? It's all up to you. Someone needs to find someone to make them, though.

Suggest something along the lines of "Fire Nation Prince" for Marco.

Feel free to nominate the best troll moments, write-up, day phase, etc.


----------



## Mio (Apr 13, 2011)

I liked it alot LB!

For my lack of interest, it was because I had nexus in three different games at the same time 

It's basically a sit there and come at me role.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

Troll boxes are no good. But besides that the game was pretty balanced and overall fun towards the later phases.


----------



## Marco (Apr 13, 2011)

My favorite TV show (not just cartoon). My favorite character from said tv show (Zuko). The role I've always coveted in Mafia (Independent Vigilante/Serial Killer). And the mafia game I'd been awaiting ever since I saw it's name on the Mafia FC upcoming games list.

I'd be crazy to not give my all in this game. Also, my favorite game ever. Especially them troll boxes. I'd like to see them in more games.

Awesome game from WG, as expected. And I almost choked on my drink when I saw Zhao mafia was about to kill me on Night 1. Shit. THAT close. And that Sajin. I can just never get a read on him. I didn't suspect him at all. I don't even realize when he's playing Mafia. Shit.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 13, 2011)

Good win for the town, well done.


Still butthurt i got eliminated night one


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

And in the end justice prevails.

Feels good man.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

jtg so close but no cookie


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Fucking lol @ JTG. Can't believe he took that suggestion at face value.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, massive fail on his part there.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 13, 2011)

Very well done Marco


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

The most amazing part?



And this is with me participating in who knows how many other games as well. Marvelous.


----------



## Fear (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't think I repped you or Sphyer, how rude of me.

Enjoyed it, despite being killed quite early. Host again, and thank you for the game.


----------



## Mio (Apr 13, 2011)

I just read the Azula mafia faction quicktopic.

They thought I was Katara for a very long time.

It also seemed that me being Iroh and my hidden ability claim was a great mastermind plan...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

A lot of people haven't repped me. Not that I'm asking for it, per se, as that's illegal.  It'd be appreciated, though.

Uploading the Microsoft Excel Spreadsheet of actions.


----------



## Mio (Apr 13, 2011)

I would if I ever rep spread...

Always says "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to LegendaryBeauty again."... 


Bullshit I say


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2011)

I actually enjoyed the troll boxes. They added an interesting spin on the game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

My CP spans the last five days. I don't understand how that's possible, Mio.

The forums be trollin'.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

The Inferno King

Get it while it's hot.


----------



## Mio (Apr 13, 2011)

Reps should be there now


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2011)

I repped LB already, but I haven't repped Sphyer yet. At the moment I'm 24'd though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

Troll boxes are terrible. Please, please don't let this become a trend.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

in b4 they become a trend.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

Random item was a lot better.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 13, 2011)

BOOM SHAKALAKALAKA


----------



## Chibason (Apr 13, 2011)

Congrats, Town. LB pulled off her game this time. Nice 


@Sajin-.....why'd you kill me, you bastard?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

What are you talking about? This is the first game I've ever hosted.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 13, 2011)

twas a fun game, had a slow start but picked up in the end. congrats town. troll boxes aren't a bad addition, though not very beneficial if you're town. thanks for the game guys.

lol at my only useful action being a for shits and giggles switch on night two. when i actually started trying to help town mafia just stopped targeting them


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

I am the only green name amongst the blue 

Told you I would live 



Agree on Marco for MVP.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

I think troll boxes are ok actually. Maybe just spread them out. Every phase is too much I think.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

it was nice coming into an already established core-town group :33
i agree, definitely marco for the mvp
will rep once i'm not 24'd
cant believe you guys didn't lynch me for the sheer arrogance of saying i was almost unlynchable on day 1 smh

gg everyone
those troll boxes are a master stroke
i demand they be added to every game from now on


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Also Azula's QT flatters me. Truly


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2011)

The troll boxes are still a new concept, so I think they need a little fine tuning, but they're aren't horrible. You really didn't find everyone getting a one-shot kill fun?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Only wish I could've been Azula. Next Avatar Game (someone has to expand and better these roles and create new ones! ), I demand to be role-assigned as her.

A pity that we didn't get to really use Aunt Wu's fortune telling.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 13, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I actually enjoyed the troll boxes. They added an interesting spin on the game.







Super Mike said:


> Troll boxes are terrible. Please, please don't let this become a trend.







So LB finally finished a game for once 

Can't believe it's actually over though


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

I went overboard saying they were terrible. I think they can be perfected though, or at least made better.

Gives me ideas for my eventual Halo themed game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

What are you guys on about? This is my first game, can't you tell?


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2011)

Someone's enjoying my avatar. 

And next Avatar Mafia game can use Ozai as the godfather and Azula as a fodder mafia member.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Not happening.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Congrats, Town. LB pulled off her game this time. Nice
> 
> 
> @Sajin-.....why'd you kill me, you bastard?



Sorry Bismarck, you had it coming 

On a more serious note thought you're a threat but the other mafia was unlikely to target you so... Why not. :33


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 13, 2011)

Alright, PM'ing the mod to find out when I can start my game.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Not happening.





Really though, if another Avatar game is done Ozai should be the main villain, with Azula as an important mafia role.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Was considering putting in Ozai, but then there wouldn't be a sequel if he was defeated this time around.  Purposely let him, Combustion Man, and perhaps a few others out so they could be introduced in another game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Jove has given the go-ahead for title. I just need you guys to agree on one, have Marco pick one, and then have someone somewhere make them.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Alright, PM'ing the mod to find out when I can start my game.



Is that the Xiaolin Showdown game? I call Wuya! Wait, will she be full powered for this game? 


LegendaryBeauty said:


> Was considering putting in Ozai, but then there wouldn't be a sequel if he was defeated this time around.  Purposely let him, Combustion Man, and perhaps a few others out so they could be introduced in another game.



If the next game is a direct sequel to this one, then there are going to be a lot of dead characters.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

They get revived by mod-haxx. 

How'd you guys like the write-ups?


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> They get revived by mod-haxx.
> 
> How'd you guys like the write-ups?



Yours were good but Sphyer's was the best.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2011)

Ah, the power of Mod. Or is that God? 

The write-ups were one of the best things; well written and outright fun, plus you did a great job of catching the characters' personalities. Very skillful.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Yours were good but Sphyer's was the best.





I actually got PMs begging me to be the only one doing write-ups. That made me lol hardcore.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 13, 2011)

Join meh xiaolin showdown game!


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 13, 2011)

Definitely mvp marco. he made this biggest move in the game.

good game lb.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

I think gumby made history with being the first person mercilessly slaughtered by a member of all factions.  Wiki moment?


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 13, 2011)

I don`t know there was a similar moment in another game just awhile ago as well. can`t quite place it but I was in it. I always look suspicious but lurk more then post so I usually die around day 5.


----------



## Hero (Apr 13, 2011)

I knew WAD was Jet. It was so obvious. . I couldn't vote the entire game. I hated it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

........


----------



## Hero (Apr 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> ........


It's not your fault, it's Jet's!! And I could have been super powerful if I could have voted. I have a feeling that you gave me this role to punish me LB...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

You think I would do such a thing? Question why RNG gave it to you. If you think I'm that spiteful a person, you are banished!


----------



## Hero (Apr 13, 2011)

.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Goodbye             !


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I actually got PMs begging me to be the only one doing write-ups. That made me lol hardcore.



What can I say, LB. Your write-ups were a shitload better than the one he did. 



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Day Phase#7:
> R o f l c o p t e r tracked aiyanah, *and knew that he was going to try and kill him* so he killed himself.
> 
> aiyanah helped R o f l c o p t e r to kill himself



Lol no. I killed myself for different reasons. 

Aiyanah.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Bulletproof/Survivor roles are kind of meh.

It's truly too easy. Though I shouldn't say anything considering the nature of some of my roles in my games


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

WAD, you died before.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 13, 2011)

that was the funniest thing WAD joined back into the game all casual, and I was like, wtf you be dead. wish katara would have survived then I could have done something 1 vote and troll box votes were the only actions I could contribute.


----------



## Friday (Apr 13, 2011)

My mafia didn't deserve to win.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> WAD, you died before.



Only because I was the silly suicide bomber 

But I killed Hiruzen.

You jelly?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Not at all. Proud, actually.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 13, 2011)

I loved this game, and I loved my role. 

Definitely Marco for MVP, I really wanted to keep him alive and would have always protected him over making a kill.

I can't believe I killed my hero who had been protecting me that whole time.  I purposely didn't send in a kill, but you just had to push it didn't you, LB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

I've no idea what you're talking about. You submitted the kill, and I just lol'd at it.


----------



## Savage (Apr 13, 2011)

If only I survived the night.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> My mafia didn't deserve to win.



Only because you were apart of it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

I want to see JTG's reaction.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> I loved this game, and I loved my role.
> 
> Definitely Marco for MVP, I really wanted to keep him alive and would have always protected him over making a kill.
> 
> I can't believe I killed my hero who had been protecting me that whole time.  *I purposely didn't send in a kill, but you just had to push it didn't you, LB.*



She did the same with me, bro.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 13, 2011)

i must admit i lol'd when i saw it was wez that targeted me XD i knew someone would target me with that many kills floating around though. was tempted for a second to switch myself with super mike before protecting koi

and the write ups were very nicely done, kudos


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Only regret is that Azula didn't make it to end game.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

KamiKazi said:


> i must admit i lol'd when i saw it was wez that targeted me XD i knew someone would target me with that many kills floating around though. was tempted for a second to switch myself with super mike before protecting koi
> 
> and the write ups were very nicely done, kudos


i was gonna survive and get lynched
i was gonna win
but you just had to switch me with wez :/
it turns out that was actually a brilliant move 
kill the jester and save aang


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Had many near heart attacks in the game.

Speaking of heart attacks, I was originally going to make the killing me option revive Azula whereas killing Sphyer would've revived Katara. Didi decided to kill me.  As such, I was going to give an alive player the role of Azula in secret, and not announce their old character dead, so much trolling would've been had. It'd have been quite the clusterfuck, too, since I intended to give it to Koi and Super Mike said he was 90% sure she was the original Azula, and it'd be the perfect ploy if she was the second one when everyone was so sure she was Sokka.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll admit it. I laughed at myself pretty hard when I read that and Aiy and I killed each other. Oh what a lulzy final write-up. 

Great job town, and great game, LB! +Reps

Edit: I HAVE TO SPREAD REP? WTF, I HAVEN'T EVEN REPPED LB RECENTLY!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

JTG said:
			
		

> I'll admit it. I laughed at myself pretty hard when I read that and Aiy and I killed each other. Oh what a lulzy final write-up.



He still doesn't get it I think


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh boy. Anyone want to enlighten him?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 13, 2011)

I see I still have some noob inside me. What am I not seeing?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

i was the bomb
stated several times itt by koi (role cop)
that was a derp moment jtg


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 13, 2011)

Well excuse me for not keeping up due to playing 3 other games at the same time as this. 

If I was playing only this and maybe another game, I assure you wouldn't have blundered.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Honestly, I just don't believe you actually listened to his suggestion.  Why would you do that?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

never attack someone wanting to be attacked


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Honestly, I just don't believe you actually listened to his suggestion.  Why would you do that?





aiyanah said:


> never attack someone wanting to be attacked



Aiyanah just got to me this time, I guess. His posts always annoyed me in other games. But why make such a deal of it? There was only 1 mafia left. Wouldn't make much of a difference.

I just made a mistake, and frankly, I don't really care much cuz I wasn't in a serious playing mood.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

It's all in good fun. Don't be so srs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Everyone is SO SERIOUS nowadays. GOSH


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

thats why we use smileys


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 13, 2011)

Didn't mean to sound serious. I just forgot to use smileys in that.

I'll compensate for that now:

:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Didn't mean to sound serious. I just forgot to use smileys in that.
> 
> I'll compensate for that now:
> 
> :



One of these smileys

Don't belong


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

i wonder which one that is?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 13, 2011)

I put it there intentionally.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 14, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH TROLL BOXES]* for trolling me to death.

And I knew Sajin and St. Lucifer were mafia. Damn Paranoid role.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 14, 2011)

Fun game, guys.

LB, seriously, next game, this is how night action resolution works:

Night actions go through even if the player is killed.


That seriously fucked us up.  I had plans for the final day, figuring SB would be dead, but Koi not being RBed ruined them.


It was fun, though, and trolltastic.

I agree that if trollboxes are ever used again, it should be less of them.  Every day was too much, but the concept is interesting.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 14, 2011)

Also I too forgot WAD was bulletproof. 

And Mio, don't be mad at me for targetting you night one... I was a naive cop so I just chose someone as my role was useless.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 14, 2011)

It was a great game, but I got trolled both by my role and my death. 

Good job though, LB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 14, 2011)

Noted.


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2011)

I also consider myself a winner. Your silly modkills don't affect me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 14, 2011)

I just wanted you to rage. Damn you.

But yeah, you're not really mod-killed. Unless you'd prefer to remain that way.


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeay, a winner too. Glory is also mine. 



I lol'd at people thinking I had to be mafia again. They underestimated you, LB.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2011)

Speaking of which, what were the conditions for your return, Didi? Couldn't participate in discussion or vote for your teammates? Mention their names?


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2011)

Just forbidden from selling out my teammates. 

So I couldn't outright say 'Narcissus is the last Dai Li, get him!'

You will see however that I did vote for him, but I provided reasoning I would've provided regardless, and I always also mentioned I had other suspects, like I didn't really know who it was. 


I also couldn't tell about shit I knew from my previous life.

Like Aiyanah being Momo in her first incarnation.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 14, 2011)

Didi said:


> Yeay, a winner too. Glory is also mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd at people thinking I had to be mafia again. *They underestimated you, LB.*



When will they learn, Didi?


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2011)

Never, probably. 


Btw, this game got me to finally watch all of Avatar. I had watched a good bit of it, but all out of order, and dubbed on Dutch television.

The show is surprisingly good, especially for a kids' show.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 14, 2011)

Nikushimi won't give it a shot because it's on "Nickelodeon", a kid's channel, even if he watches Spongebob and likes it.

?

ViolentByDesign also said he's going to download and check it out, mainly because Azula has sexy lips.  She snags more and more views. Avatar is my favourite cartoon; can't wait for the sequel in mid-2012. 

Btw, who's your favourite characters and why, Didi?


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I still have 9 episodes to go before I'm finished, but I can already safely say that it's Zuko. 

I always like anti-heroes. He's also the character with the most development and best background story and shit.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh. You're getting near the Sozin's Comet four-part finale.


----------



## Marco (Apr 14, 2011)

Good choice Didi. Good choice.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you like or hate Azula?


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2011)

Like, of course. Bitch be crazy. 
Manipulative evil villains are the best villains.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 14, 2011)

Azula. Probably my favourite overall character -- EVAR.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 14, 2011)

Didi, I didn't think you were mafia.

Just hoping someone else would buy it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 14, 2011)

Also, Amrun, you are obv desperate mafia last day phase.  I couldn't help but lol. Pushing for a Platinum lynch when he was all but confirmed.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 14, 2011)

I decided to have fun with it. I was doomed.

But to be perfectly honest, Koi clearing people fucked up my plans. She was supposed to be RB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 14, 2011)

My bad.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 14, 2011)

If only Plat hadn't roleblocked me, I would've sent Didi back to his grave for betraying me like that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 14, 2011)

Sokka has a good bit of development too.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 14, 2011)

They all do. I felt Azula's mental decline was a bit too rushed, but otherwise fine.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 15, 2011)

Is anyone working on the titles?  Or know someone who can? Discuss what you want guys, unless you don't want anything.


----------



## Mio (Apr 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I felt Azula's mental decline was a bit too rushed


Yeah, like Sasuke's


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 15, 2011)

will there be titles for this game though?
the guidelines say there can be no more titles


----------



## Mio (Apr 15, 2011)

Wait titles? I won right? I just lost my Soul Calibur one recently too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2011)

You guys continue getting trolled by mods who promise titles.


----------



## Marco (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the MODs refused to award titles to Mafia winners.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 15, 2011)

I've spoken with Jove and he's cleared it long ago. Long before I started the game, and after I completed it I asked again. He said to give it to him when I was ready.

So get title-makin'.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 15, 2011)

screen cap the pm
ask homestuck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2011)

And Amrun said the same thing for her Breaking Bad game. Yet, I do not see titles.

Jove is trolling.

You cling to hope desperately, while I laugh in amusement and eat potato chips.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, I'll just be over here. Expecting nothing, for it is what I shall receive


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 15, 2011)

Alrighty then.


----------



## Marco (Apr 15, 2011)

Our sets.....


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 15, 2011)

there is still the ky hurdle


----------



## Marco (Apr 15, 2011)

WTF is KY?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2011)

Kira Yamato

aka

Dreamcrusher


----------



## Marco (Apr 15, 2011)

The Admin?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 15, 2011)

the one and the same
although he did give everyone their titles when the games were in their peak


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2011)

Alas he has grown tired of these games, as I have grown tired of people.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 15, 2011)

Mod promised to put it in, so I don't see why KY has to approve every single one. Don't worry about that, as I'll see these titles through.

Still singing from never getting my DBZ title as Broly, or my DN title as Misa.


----------



## Didi (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh yeah, Jove even approached after my game if the people in it should get titles.

I said I thought we weren't getting any and then he said he would have let it happen.

But meh, didn't bother to make any.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 15, 2011)

Titles are gay anyway. Leave them be. It's not like these are forum contests, just shit started by regular members.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 15, 2011)

Let those that want them, have them without the stigma of it being "gay".

I'd need someone to make them, then I'll put in a request to Jove.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 15, 2011)

He's a man of his word.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't count on it, LB.

I got promised titles and I don't see them on any of my players yet.

Jove is a man of his word but he cannot put titles on himself.  He has to request a higher-up do it and I don't think they'll be doing it.


----------



## Hero (Apr 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Mod promised to put it in, so I don't see why KY has to approve every single one. Don't worry about that, as I'll see these titles through.
> 
> Still singing from never getting my DBZ title as Broly, or my DN title as Misa.



I was supposed to be giving some to the winners of my game and it never happened...

Good luck though.


----------



## Koi (Apr 16, 2011)

There was definitely a forum-wide announcement (I think it's still there, actually) about how they're not giving titles anymore.  Not that it makes the game any less fun but I don't think it's happening.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2011)

If only people listened to me...

Ever.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 16, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> If only people listened to me...
> 
> Ever.



Sorry what were you saying.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 16, 2011)

Well hell. No point, then.  Much less work for me.


----------

